# VCDS Mods to US Arteon



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

Has anyone made any modifications to their cars yet?

I have a few mods that I am hopping to get completed:

a. Disable Engine On/OFF - done
b. Disable seat belt chimes - done
c. Disable Auto lock all 4 doors when vehicle speed >10km/hr - working on it, any clues?
d. I'd like the electric brake to come on automatically when transmission is placed in park.
e. Lock confirmation beep after 1 not 2 key presses.
f. Disable DRL winking with indicator


Any members interested in starting a thread on VCDS mods and how to do them?


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Good topic. 

I would be interested in #1. How did you do that ?


----------



## chrisMk6TDi (Dec 10, 2011)

Great idea. I’ve been poking around in VCDS as I get the time. Will report back if I find anything interesting. I’d like to disable the alarm for ‘engine running’ or whatever it says when you open the door with the motor still on. It’s very annoying!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I want:

Dynamic Light Assist
Traffic Jam Assistant
360 Cam default in R
Simple Needle Layout on Digital Cockpit
Additional Ambient Lighting Colors (For Digital Cockpit and Themed Main Display)


----------



## BarnabyME (Jun 16, 2019)

Thanks for starting this thread SDArteon! I've connected a Ross-Tech HEX-V2 for the first time this weekend to complete a scan. I was unable to complete a few things I was hoping to take care of like window up/down via key fob. VCDS was unable to open/interpret the long code for the 09-Cent. Elec. module in version 19.6. I was able to experiment with a few things such as tear-wipe and enabling the adaptive lane control assist. I'd be very interested in learning how you completed #1 in your list as well as participating in a US Arteon VCDS Mod Thread!


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm waiting on the next gen OBDEleven, but I'm definitely interested to see what folks find. :thumbup:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

chrisMk6TDi said:


> .....like to disable the alarm for ‘engine running’ or whatever it says when you open the door with the motor still on. It’s very annoying!


And forgetting to turn the engine off in your garage and asphyxiating your family would be "annoying" too......


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

SDArteon said:


> ....f. Disable DRL winking with indicator....


And why? How does this impact the enjoyment of the vehicle?


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

BarnabyME said:


> Thanks for starting this thread SDArteon! I've connected a Ross-Tech HEX-V2 for the first time this weekend to complete a scan. I was unable to complete a few things I was hoping to take care of like window up/down via key fob. VCDS was unable to open/interpret the long code for the 09-Cent. Elec. module in version 19.6. I was able to experiment with a few things such as tear-wipe and enabling the adaptive lane control assist. I'd be very interested in learning how you completed #1 in your list as well as participating in a US Arteon VCDS Mod Thread!


Since 2017, module 09 has remapped all long coding to adaptations. You have to search around the adaptations to find everything, but everything that used to be in long coding is now there. There is no more long coding in module 09.

I'm fairly certain the new Arteon has the same module 09 that VW is putting into the Golf, Jetta, Tig and Atlas.

To disable stop/start, if I recall correctly it is in the Gateway module, something like start/stop voltage. Change from default (9.x?) to 12.1. The voltage requirement will now never be met so start/stop will not activate.


----------



## chrisMk6TDi (Dec 10, 2011)

In attempting to activate light assist (auto high beams), I found that there is absolutely no information in long coding for this ECU under 09- Central Electronics. I was able to do half of it but not the part that requires long coding. Damn. 

I’m sure I’ll probably have to wait for an update to VCDS.


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

chrisMk6TDi said:


> In attempting to activate light assist (auto high beams), I found that there is absolutely no information in long coding for this ECU under 09- Central Electronics. I was able to do half of it but not the part that requires long coding. Damn.
> 
> I’m sure I’ll probably have to wait for an update to VCDS.


Did you read my post above? It's all in adaptations now. This is what I pulled from my 09 backup (VW Golf, non-lighting package but most likely same module 09):

Fernlicht assistent:	Fernlicht assistent:
Erweiterte Fernlichtsteuerung:
Basis
Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent:
Not present
Fernlichtassistent Reset:
not active
Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent Werkseinstellung:
Present
Assistenzfahrlicht, Empfindlichkeit per BAP einstellbar:
Present


Google translated:

High beam assistant:
Extended high beam control:
Base
Menu control high beam assistant:
Not present
High-beam assistant Reset:
not active
Menu control High beam assistant Factory setting:
Present


----------



## chrisMk6TDi (Dec 10, 2011)

southpawboston said:


> Did you read my post above? It's all in adaptations now. This is what I pulled from my 09 backup (VW Golf, non-lighting package but most likely same module 09):
> 
> Fernlicht assistent:	Fernlicht assistent:
> Erweiterte Fernlichtsteuerung:
> ...


No, but thank you so much! I had found another thread that referenced two long coding bits. I’ll try this tonight!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

chrisMk6TDi said:


> In attempting to activate light assist (auto high beams), I found that there is absolutely no information in long coding for this ECU under 09- Central Electronics. I was able to do half of it but not the part that requires long coding. Damn.
> 
> I’m sure I’ll probably have to wait for an update to VCDS.


You can't activate light assist on the SE since it does not have the required camera above the rain sensor, behind the mirror. Only the SEL-P does, hence why it is the only trim with light/lane assist (those use the camera, ACC and FEB use the VW radar badge). You can however, activate the SEL's ACC as many did that on the base S jetta with FEB/radar sensor.


----------



## Audisthesia (May 13, 2012)

ice4life said:


> I want:
> 
> Dynamic Light Assist
> Traffic Jam Assistant
> ...


You can forget about getting TJA. Not going to happen easily. Even if you have the correct hardware, you'd need VCP in order to update the software revisions to get this working.


----------



## Audisthesia (May 13, 2012)

SDArteon said:


> Has anyone made any modifications to their cars yet?
> 
> I have a few mods that I am hopping to get completed:
> 
> ...


VCDS select 09- Cent Elect/ Coding/ Long Coding/ Byte 15 -- Uncheck the Bit 3 box


----------



## Audisthesia (May 13, 2012)

SDArteon said:


> Has anyone made any modifications to their cars yet?
> 
> I have a few mods that I am hopping to get completed:
> 
> ...



[46] - Comfort System
Windows

Found in [Coding - 07] > Long Coding Helper

Windows up via remote Comfort Operation (via Remote Control)

Uncheck the box for "Comfort function power windows/sunroof via remote control inactive"
Check the box for "Comfort opening power windows via remote control active"
Check the box for "Comfort closing power windows via remote control active"
Check the box for "Closing sunroof via remote control active"

Note, For some reason, VW does not allow the sunroof to be opened using the remote, only closed, despite the presence of a checkbox indication for that feature.
Alarm and Locking

Options are primarily found in [Coding - 07] > Long Coding Helper. Additional Adaptation -10 Channels may be available after enabling coding options.

Alarm Confirmation via lights and horn

"Locking Confirmation (Horn) via Remote Control"
"Locking Confirmation (Blink) via Remote Control"
"Unlocking Confirmation (Horn) via Remote Control"
"Unlocking Confirmation (Blink) via Remote Control"

Auto-Lock

"Auto-Lock (automatic locking from 15 km/h)"

Auto-UnLock

"Auto-Unlock (unlocking after removing key from ignition)"


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

DK2392 said:


> You can forget about getting TJA. Not going to happen easily. Even if you have the correct hardware, you'd need VCP in order to update the software revisions to get this working.









SilverStreeek said:


> TJA is possible only with VCP. I'd been trying for months on my Facelift GTi, which I traded in on a 2019 Golf R last week. VCP arrived today, and had TJA working flawlessly within 10 minutes. It's a beautiful thing and worth every bit of the < $300.00 U.S. I spent on VCP.




Def have the hardware on my SEL-P (mirror camera, VW radar badge, side park assistant sensors), and apparently someone just did it on their 19' Golf R, so I am optimistic if I get VCP I can do it.


The biggest question is whether or not the firmware changes for the arteon are in there like for the golf r
https://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48068


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

ice4life said:


> Def have the hardware on my SEL-P (mirror camera, VW radar badge, side park assistant sensors), and apparently someone just did it on their 19' Golf R, so I am optimistic if I get VCP I can do it.
> 
> 
> The biggest question is whether or not the firmware changes for the arteon are in there like for the golf r
> https://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48068


that's pretty amazing


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

beaumisbro said:


> that's pretty amazing


It's alright. I had it on my S90 and it was good for slow moving traffic since it truly kept you in the lane hands free. Not so hot at speeds though. I also worry about normal driving (ie 10-30mph) with the LKAS always active. I sometimes like that it is not on at low speeds as it can get somewhat intrusive when confused. And having to cycle it on and off is kind of annoying. 

But still somewhat interested.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

ice4life said:


> It's alright. I had it on my S90 and it was good for slow moving traffic since it truly kept you in the lane hands free. Not so hot at speeds though. I also worry about normal driving (ie 10-30mph) with the LKAS always active. I sometimes like that it is not on at low speeds as it can get somewhat intrusive when confused. And having to cycle it on and off is kind of annoying.
> 
> But still somewhat interested.


ahh, good to know. thanks


----------



## Audisthesia (May 13, 2012)

ice4life said:


> Def have the hardware on my SEL-P (mirror camera, VW radar badge, side park assistant sensors), and apparently someone just did it on their 19' Golf R, so I am optimistic if I get VCP I can do it.
> 
> 
> The biggest question is whether or not the firmware changes for the arteon are in there like for the golf r
> https://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48068


Well, that is very cool video... 

However, that is NOT a North American car, it's a Russian Arteon, there are no instructions how they did it either... The video is from a tuner in Kiev. There's a ridiculous amount of differences between EU and NA vehicles.. For example, in the UK you can get HUD and Discover Pro without the 2 knobs...

Now, if you buy an Australian Arteon, you can have TJA from factory....

So, this illustrates my point... In RU they had to mod the Arteon to have TJA working... But in AU, you can buy the car with it working already, no mod...

If you pull it off, that will be an amazing mod for NA Arteons.


----------



## BarnabyME (Jun 16, 2019)

*TJA Confirmed*

I can confirm that I was able to activate dynamic lane assist, which in conjunction with ACC results in the same functionality as shown in the video. In VCDS, the feature was found in module A5-Frt Sns Drv Assist. I used the long coding helper to alter Byte 14 and change Bit 5-7 from "40 Point_of_intervention,Late" to "80 Point_of_intervention,early (setting via menu)". Then, from the Infotainment system > Car > settings, locate 'Assistance System' and scroll down to 'Lane Keeping System'; you should see an additional option there for 'Adaptive lane tracking'. Checking this box will activate the system. 

I will share that it is one of those features that you may take or leave. On the open highway, it will aggressively maintain center position in a lane, but on 2-lane roads at low speed, it can be annoying.


----------



## BarnabyME (Jun 16, 2019)

*Adaptations vs. Long Code*

As noted elsewhere in this thread, I have been unable to use VCDS to work with the long codes on module 9 and 46 to modify those systems. 

I was able to get windows & sunroof open and close from the remote fob using module 9 - Adaptations. For those that are interested, from module 9 - Cent. Elect., select 'Adaptations'. From the channel drop-down menu at the top, scroll all the way toward the bottom and locate 'ENG141681-IDE02022-ZV Komfort-Comfort opening'. Change 'New Value' to 'active'. Note: you will likely need to confirm the security settings on the previous screen for the change to take effect. I also adjusted the 'ENG141681-ENG116652-ZV Komfort-Funk Komfort oeffnen' setting to active and updated the adjacent 'close' settings for both as well.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BarnabyME said:


> I can confirm that I was able to activate dynamic lane assist, which in conjunction with ACC results in the same functionality as shown in the video. In VCDS, the feature was found in module A5-Frt Sns Drv Assist. I used the long coding helper to alter Byte 14 and change Bit 5-7 from "40 Point_of_intervention,Late" to "80 Point_of_intervention,early (setting via menu)". Then, from the Infotainment system > Car > settings, locate 'Assistance System' and scroll down to 'Lane Keeping System'; you should see an additional option there for 'Adaptive lane tracking'. Checking this box will activate the system.
> 
> I will share that it is one of those features that you may take or leave. On the open highway, it will aggressively maintain center position in a lane, but on 2-lane roads at low speed, it can be annoying.


good work- Had this on the Atlas, so I figured it was possible on the Art too. I guess it is technically TJA at the end of the day.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Bought OBD11 and made the following tweaks:
--Enable fan level display, when AC mode is on "Auto" (via App)
--Ambient lighting menu shows 30 colors (via App)
--Auto High Beam memory activated (via App)










I also made the following changes in Central Electrics (09), to disable the auto-unlock when the transmission is placed in "Park".

Under ZV Autolock: 

Autounlock NAR
Old value: active
New Value: not active

Menuesteuerung ZV Autolock-Unlock
Old value: not active
New Value: adjustable

Still no clue on how to enable auto-360 view; if anyone figures it out, please let the rest of us know.


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

I wonder if anyone can dig for coding regarding the turn signal light strip at bottom of the tail light. Does anyone know if there is LED bulbs in there and if it is just not activated? Would be sweet to be able to code them on and disable the brake light as turn signal.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KO2I6z1VMbM


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

beaumisbro said:


> Bought OBD11 and made the following tweaks:
> --Enable fan level display, when AC mode is on "Auto" (via App)
> --Ambient lighting menu shows 30 colors (via App)
> --Auto High Beam memory activated (via App)
> ...


Is the ambient lighting actually able to use/show all those colors?


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

M Diddy said:


> Is the ambient lighting actually able to use/show all those colors?


Some shades aren't reproduced accurately; but the ones I wanted to experiment with, work really well. totally happy with the mods so far.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

beaumisbro said:


> Some shades aren't reproduced accurately; but the ones I wanted to experiment with, work really well. totally happy with the mods so far.


Good to know. I added 10 colors to my Tiguan, but, the ambient lighting is only white. the colors only work on the HU and digital dash. 

I'll give adding the basic colors to my Arteon and see how it goes.


----------



## tipjvana (Aug 2, 2012)

bradst3r said:


> I wonder if anyone can dig for coding regarding the turn signal light strip at bottom of the tail light. Does anyone know if there is LED bulbs in there and if it is just not activated? Would be sweet to be able to code them on and disable the brake light as turn signal.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KO2I6z1VMbM


Probably gonna need some wiring update like euro tail upgrade in mk7


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> Good to know. I added 10 colors to my Tiguan, but, the ambient lighting is only white. the colors only work on the HU and digital dash.
> 
> I'll give adding the basic colors to my Arteon and see how it goes.


Yeah would love to see this! The SEL-P has the 3 color, so I wonder if you could technically see the other colors since it already has the ability to change! Would love to see green and or purple! The Tiguan SEL-P, Atlas SEL-P and Arteon SEL, all have the 1 color white ambient lighting, so it would not work as you stated.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

ice4life said:


> Yeah would love to see this! The SEL-P has the 3 color, so I wonder if you could technically see the other colors since it already has the ability to change! Would love to see green and or purple! The Tiguan SEL-P, Atlas SEL-P and Arteon SEL, all have the 1 color white ambient lighting, so it would not work as you stated.


Can confirm, green and purple are well reproduced. :thumbup:


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

Yes, good idea. I was thinking that as well.. I had the shopdap.com harness on my MK7 R with the euro tails as well. Maybe I will reach out to them to see if they would look into creating one.





tipjvana said:


> Probably gonna need some wiring update like euro tail upgrade in mk7


----------



## chrisMk6TDi (Dec 10, 2011)

bradst3r said:


> Yes, good idea. I was thinking that as well.. I had the shopdap.com harness on my MK7 R with the euro tails as well. Maybe I will reach out to them to see if they would look into creating one.


I’m wondering if we can activate dynamic signals with the red brake/tail lights like the NAR Audi’s have via coding or if we need a harness as well! That would be cool too.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

chrisMk6TDi said:


> I’m wondering if we can activate dynamic signals with the red brake/tail lights like the NAR Audi’s have via coding or if we need a harness as well! That would be cool too.


I think the US units are different- same as 2013-2017 CC using different US versus EU units. They do look very similar though..


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

beaumisbro said:


> Can confirm, green and purple are well reproduced. :thumbup:


Beau, how did you get the different colors to come up in the menu?

On my Tiguan, I went by the post in this thread and it added the different color options to the menu. Had to add the different RGB values for each color. Did the same in the Arteon, but, nothing changes in the menu and I still just have the three colors.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...for-2018&p=108780769&viewfull=1#post108780769



> Add custom colors to "ambient" lighting. Allows you to change colors as pictured:
> Source
> 
> Code:
> ...


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

M Diddy said:


> Beau, how did you get the different colors to come up in the menu?
> 
> On my Tiguan, I went by the post in this thread and it added the different color options to the menu. Had to add the different RGB values for each color. Did the same in the Arteon, but, nothing changes in the menu and I still just have the three colors.
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...for-2018&p=108780769&viewfull=1#post108780769


I used the OBD11 "apps" for the additional colors.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Currently working on the taillights. I bought a full set of EU taillights from Germany of of eBay. The connections are slightly different and the wires are also different










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Interesting! thanks for confirming the tail lights are actually different (instead of a simple coding change).
please keep us posted on the progress. :thumbup:


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

beaumisbro said:


> Interesting! thanks for confirming the tail lights are actually different (instead of a simple coding change).
> please keep us posted on the progress. :thumbup:


No problem, Ive had these tail lights for a couple of months. And I finally got my Arteon last week! I've already put wireless charging in the center console from a kit from ECS Tuning.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sdvolksGTi said:


> No problem, Ive had these tail lights for a couple of months. And I finally got my Arteon last week! I've already put wireless charging in the center console from a kit from ECS Tuning.


What, what, what??? 

That's one thing that bugs me about this car. That spot is perfect for a wireless charger.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

beaumisbro said:


> I used the OBD11 "apps" for the additional colors.


Actually, nevermind. It worked! I just had to restart the car. 

Added red, green, orange, purple, and magenta and they all work with the ambient. I love it.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

M Diddy said:


> What, what, what???
> 
> That's one thing that bugs me about this car. That spot is perfect for a wireless charger.


The wireless kit fits perfectly in the cubby under the climate control. This is the panel under the rubber mat. I just have to take out the honey comb pattern on the bottom of this removable cover. With the rubber covering it , it’s to thick to charge, but it works with it removed.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

M Diddy said:


> Actually, nevermind. It worked! I just had to restart the car.
> 
> Added red, green, orange, purple, and magenta and they all work with the ambient. I love it.


:thumbup::thumbup::laugh::laugh:


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

How much did you end up paying for the set? I looked on Ebay but only see them sold in pieces.




sdvolksGTi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

bradst3r said:


> How much did you end up paying for the set? I looked on Ebay but only see them sold in pieces.


Found a whole set for 494.30












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Found a whole set for 494.30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which interior trim did you buy?


EDIT: Nvm it's the fineline wood; I like that too
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Genuine-Tri...307475?hash=item23afdc5393:g:WbUAAOSwFLBaZ2Yc


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

Not bad it's like same price I paid for my euro MK7 R tails as well. Now just wait for harness/coding.




sdvolksGTi said:


> Found a whole set for 494.30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Which interior trim did you buy?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nvm it's the fineline wood; I like that too
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Genuine-Tri...307475?hash=item23afdc5393:g:WbUAAOSwFLBaZ2Yc


I just have to figure out how the light clips in so I don’t break the connection 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

DK2392 said:


> VCDS select 09- Cent Elect/ Coding/ Long Coding/ Byte 15 -- Uncheck the Bit 3 box


I am working on this one, with the adaptions (log coding is absent) with limited sucess so far using Passat B8 coding/adaption as a guideline. Will report back, with adpations needed if I get it to work. Thanks for the post.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

SDArteon said:


> I am working on this one, with the adaptions (log coding is absent) with limited sucess so far using Passat B8 coding/adaption as a guideline. Will report back, with adpations needed if I get it to work. Thanks for the post.


Its interesting- on the SEL/SEL-P the LED turn signal doesn't turn off the DRL. I guess only on the SE since the incandescent bulb gets washed out. Regulations..


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*!!PLEASE WATCH BEFORE USING VCDS SCAN TOOL!!*










WARNING

Work at your own risk. This work is inherently dangerous and must only be carried out by a qualified mechanic. Some of these mods might not be for your car, depending on installed equipment and model VW.

Security Codes:
31347
20103
19249
S12345

*Guide*
Disable Soundaktor
Disable the Soundaktor unit (if installed), which creates a fake engine sound when driving.

Select Structure Borne Sound
Adaptations
Select ‘Channel of Structure Bore Sound’
Change Value from 100% to any desired value, or 0%

Enable 360 View on Headunit
Enables 360 view of your car in AreaView "If equipped with side and front cameras"

Select Control Unit 6C (Back-Up Cam)
Coding - 07 Long Coding Helper
Check Bit 5 (3D_Presentation,On)
Next, In the Area View display tap the 360 button in the lower right hand of the screen


Enable Traffic Information (TMC) on Headunit
This enables the ‘Traffic’ button to work on the headunit, and will use radio frequency data to display nearby traffic information. Once activated, in may take over an hour for the initial messages to appear.

Select Control Unit 5F (Information Electrical)
Adaptations
Change Fee Based Traffic Information (TMC) value to ‘1024’
Next, in the normal radio settings, enable ‘Traffic Programme (TP)’ and RDS

Enable Off Road Display
This enables an ‘Off Road Display’ on the headunit. Once enabled, it will appear under the ‘Car’ Menu, tap ‘Selections’ and tap Off-Road.

Select Control Unit 5F (Information Electrical)
Security Access 31347 or 20103
Adaptions
Change – (81) Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_compass to Active
Change – (83) Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_compass_over_threshold_high to Active
Change – (41) Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-compass_0x15 to Active
Restart the MIB Headunit (Hold the Power button for >10 Seconds)

Heated Seat Memory
Heated seats will resume last setting upon re-entering the vehicle.

Select Control Unit 08 – HVAC
Adaptation
Change “Retention of the seat heater level driver” to active
Change “Retention of the seat heater level passenger” to active

Starting Vibration Reduction
In wheel slip scenarios, where wheel hop is typically induced, this tweak will stop the intervention of the braking system, allowing you to continue spinning the wheels. Assist with launching the vehicle, and stops the car from ‘bogging down’.

Select Control Unit 03 – Brake
Adaptation
Starting Vibration Reduction
Set to Starting Vibration Reduction and Torque Limitation to ‘Deactivated’

Haldex All-Wheel-Drive Adjust Traction
Reports indicate that changing this setting to ‘Increased Traction’ improves the handling and makes the car feel like a permanent AWD system.

Select AWD Control Unit
Adaptation
Logic
Choose from ‘Standard, Increased Traction, Less Noise’

Drive Profile Display in Cluster
This tweak will show the driver profile name in the cluster when switching modes.

Select Control unit 19
Control unit long coding
Byte 08
Bit 4 Activate

ESP Option in Car Settings
Show the Electronic Stability Program setting within the car menu on the headunit.

Select Control unit 03
Control unit long coding
Byte 29
New Value 09

Oil Temperature Display in Cluster
Displays the engine oil temperature in the cluster.

Select Control unit 17
Control unit long coding
Byte 10
Bit 01 Activate

Fog Lights On with Indicator
Fog lights will turn on when indicating. Fog lights must be fitted.

Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access
Access Code 31347
Adaptation
(2)-Static AFS Light Vorschrift
Value = FMVSS 517 108

Increase Intensity of Rear Lights
Increase the brightness of the rear tail lights.

Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access
Access Code 31347
Adaptation
(6)-Leuchte28RFL LC11-dimmwert AB28
Value=100
(6)-Leuchte29RFL RA64-dimmwert AB29
Value=100

Disable Start / Stop (Voltage Method)
Disable engine Start / Stop functionality.

Select Control unit 19
Adaptation
Start Stop Limit voltage
Value=12

LED Fog Light Warning Delete
If you change the fog light globe to LED, this tweak will remove the error message typically displayed.

Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access
Access code 31347
Adaptation
(1)LB45-Leuchte12NL Lasttyp-12
Value= 6-LED Lichtmodule
(6)Leuchte12NL LB45-Dimmwert AB 12
Value=127

XDS Differential Lock Adjustment
XDS is an electronic differential lock, and lets you grip the road when cornering fast. It improves responses to ensure an even safer drive. In moments of fast cornering XDS lightly brakes the inside wheel to prevent wheel spinning. The result is better traction and a reduction of any tendency to under steer. This tweak will vary the aggressiveness of XDS.

Select Control unit 03 (ABS)
Adaptation
Select: Expanded Electronic Differential Lock
Options: Weak – Normal – Hard

Brake Drying System
This function increases safety in heavy rain, by applying the brake pads to the brake discs at prescribed intervals, in order to wipe away the unwanted film of water. Most drivers won’t even feel the system operating.

Select Control unit 03 (ABS)
Adaptation
Select: Disc Drying
Options: Weak-Normal-Hard

Auto Close Windows When Raining
When rain is detected on the rain sensor, the windows will automatically close.

Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access
Access code 31347
Adaptation
(15) Access Control 2-Regenschliessen_ein_aus
Value: Permanent
(16) Access Control 2-Regenschliessen_art
Value: Permanent
(28) Zugriffskontrolle 2-Menuesteuerung Regenschliessen
Value:Aktif
Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Control unit Long Coding
Subsystem: Rain / Light Sensor (RLS)
Byte 0
Bit 1-Bit 2 DeActivate

Activation of Optical Parking Sensor (OPS)
Enable a visual graphic on the headunit when parking the vehicle. Uses parking sensors to display obstacles.

Select Control unit 10 (Assistance Situation)
Security access
Access Code 71679
Control unit Long Coding
Byte 2
Bit 0 Activate

Alternating Indicator Lights (Pace Car Lights)
For vehicles with *Euro LED tail lights*, the inner an outer rear indicators will alternate when indicating, or with hazard lights.

Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access
Access Code 31347
Adaptation
(16)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lichtfunktion G 2
Select: Blinken Links Dunkelphase
(18)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert GH 2
Select: yeni değer 0
(19)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimming Direction GH 2
Select: yeni değer minimize
(16)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lichtfunktion G 3
Select: Blinken Links Dunkelphase
(18)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert GH 3
Select: yeni değer 0
(19)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimming Direction GH 3
Select: yeni değer minimize

Fan Speed Display on Auto Mode
Show the A/C fan speed when operating in auto mode.

Select Control unit 08 (Air condition A/C)
Control unit Long Coding
Byte 11
Bit 6 Activate

Adjust Door Led Light Intensity
For vehicles fitted with LED Door lights, this tweak will increase the brightness.

Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access
Access Code 31347
Adaptation
(6)-Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9-Dimmwert AB 16
Select: max 127
(6)-Leuchte17TFLR SRB3TFL R SR KC3-Dimmwert AB 17
Select: max 127

Avoid Dimming LED Lights when Indicating
LED running lights typically dim when indicating. This tweak will remove this behaviour.

Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access
Access Code 31347
Adaptation
(12)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lichtfunction E2
Select: not active
(12)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lichtfunction E3
Select: not active

Cornering Fog Light Activation
Left or right fog light will turn on when indicating. Fog lights must be fitted.

Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access
Access Code 31347
Adaptation
(5) Leuchte12NL LB45-Lichtfunktion B12 auswählen
Select: Abbiegelicht links
(5) Leuchte13NL RB5-Lichtfunktion B13 auswählen
Select: Abbiegelicht rechts

Adjusting Cornering Fog Light Sensitivity (Speed Threshold)
With the above tweak enabled, this will adjust the speed in which cornering fog lights will turn on. Fog lights must be fitted.

Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access
Security Code 31347
Adaptation
(3) Static cornering light lower speed threshold
New Value = 0
(4) Static cornering light upper speed threshold
New Value = 50

Mirror Down in Reverse
The passenger mirror will dip when in reverse gear.

Select Control unit 52 (Türelektr. Beifahr.)
Control unit Long Coding
Byte 04
Bit 2-Activate
Bit 3-Activate
Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Access Code 31347
Adaptation
(15) Access Control 2-Spiegelabsenkung bei Rueckwaertsfahrt
Value=Active
(20) Access Control 2-Menuesteuerung Spiegelabsenkung
Value=Active

Hill Hold Assist Duration
Adjust how long the brakes ‘hold’ the vehicle when taking off on a steep hill.

Select Control unit 03 (Brakes)
Adaptation
Select Berganfahrassistent
Adjust as you wish. (default: Normal)

Refuel Amount in Cluster
After refuelling, the amount in litres will be displayed in the cluster.

Select Control unit 17 (Dashboard)
Control unit long coding
Byte 10
Bit 4 Activate

Coming Home Lighting Duration
After stopping the engine, your headlights will remain on for the specified duration.

Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access
Access Code 31347
Adaptation
(3) Comfort illumination-Menueeinstellung Cominghome
Value (Default: 15 seconds – maximum: 60 seconds)

Coming Home / Leaving Home with Fog Lights
Adds fog lights to coming home / leaving home functions.

Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access
Access Code 31347
Adaptation
(4) Comfort lighting Coming Home Lights
Value :Nebellicht(Low Beam)

Lock Acknowledge with Horn
The horn will beep when locking the vehicle.

Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access
Access code 31347
Adaptation
(1) feedback signals-Acoustic feedback
Value=Yes
(2) Lock feedback signals-Acoustic feedback
Value=Yes
(8) feedback signals-Acoustic feedback global
Value=Aktive
(7) feedback signals-Acoustic feedback
Value=Active
(8) feedback signals-Acoustic feedback duration
Value=Short(kurz)

Deactivate Warning Tone for Parking System
Disables the sounder for the parking sensors.

Select Control unit 03 (Brakes)
Adaptation
Park Assist Activation Tone
Value = OFF

Parking Warning Speed Change
Sets the speed where the parking sensors will be disabled.

Select Control unit 03 (Brakes)
Adaptation
Shutdown parking aid
Value = 20km/h

Hide Optical Parking System Warning Line
Disables the ‘Please check surroundings’ message that appears on the headunit when parking.

Select Control unit 03 (Brakes)
Security access
Access code:71679
Control unit Coding
Byte 1
Bit 5 DeActivate

Closing Windows When Ignition Off
Allows you to operate all windows after the ignition has been switched off and doors opened.

Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access
Access Code 31347
Adaptation
(13) – Zugangskontrolle 2 released trailing FH cancel at Tueroeffnen
Value = Aktif

Cluster Display Carbon Background
Change the centre cluster background visuals to a carbon-fibre style.

Select Control unit 17
Adaptation
Screen view
Value = Option 2

Seat Belt Warning Deactivation
Disables the audible seat belt warning.

Select Control unit 17 (Dashboard)
Adaptation
Selectisable channel belt warning
Value:Yes
Control unit long coding
Byte 0
Bit 2-4 Deactivate

De-Fogger Timer
Adjust the operating time of the rear window de-fogger

Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access
Access Code 31347
Adaptation
(3) Window Air condition A/C condition A/C rear window heating value
Enter desired value

Tap to Indicate – Number of Blinks
When tapping the indicator to turn, this tweak will change the number of times the indicator blinks.

Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access
Access Code 31347
Adaptation
Comfort Sinyal Sayısı (Cycles)
Value: 1-5 Value 3 (Standard – 3x blinking)

Traffic Sign Assist Activation (Car must be fitted with Camera)
Vehicle camera will read traffic signs and display the posted speed in the cluster.

Select Control unit 5F (Information Electrical)
Adaptation
Select channel (63) vehicle function list BAP traffic_sign_recognition_0x21
Değer=Active
Select channel (151) vehicle menu operation-menu_display_road_sign_identification
Değer=Active
Select channel (153) vehicle menu operation-menu_display_road_sign_identification_over_thresho ld_high
Değer=Active
Control unit A5 (front / advance camera)
Security access
Access Code 20103
Control unit Long Coding
Byte 1
Bit 0 Activate – “01 Traffic Sign Recognition (FTE) active”
Select Control unit 17 (Dashboard)
Control unit Long Coding
Byte 5
Bit 2 Aktivate
Control unit A5 (front / advance camera)
Adaptation
Select : channel numbers indicate end of speed limit
Importance to actively invest Show Valid suffix
View Channel Valid suffix
Corresponding value adjust default: 00100111

Lane Assist Activation (Car must be fitted with Camera)
Vehicle camera will attempt to keep the vehicle within the current lane.

Select Control unit 17 (Dashboard)
Control unit Long Coding
Bye 4
Bit 6 Activate
Bye 11
Bit 1 Activate
Select Control unit A5 (front / advance camera)
Control unit Long Coding
Bye 0
Bit 0 Activate
Select Control unit A5 (front / advance camera)
Security access
Access Code 20103
Adaptation
Channel – Seçim HCA_On_State
Put emphasis on menu
Channel – Seçim HCA_Warning_intensity
Put emphasis on menu
Channel – Seçim BAP_Personalisierung
Put emphasis on not activated
Select the time of engagement
Set adjustment via menu – emphasis on late
Select Personalization spurt holding an assistant to a terminal 15 – channel
Set value to last setting
Select Control unit 44 (power steering)
Control unit Long Coding
Bye 0
Bit 0 Aktif
Select Control unit 5F (Informationselektronik)
Adaptation
(49) function -Vehicle list BAP LDW_HCA_0x19
Activate
(21) vehicle menu operation-menu_display_Lane_Departure_Warning
Activate
(23) vehicle menu Bedienung_menu_display_Lane_Departure_Warning_over _threshold_high – channel
Activate

Lane Assist Adjustments (Car must be fitted with Camera)
Adjust the point in which the steering wheel will vibrate to indicate the vehicle is drifting out of the lane.

Steering Wheel Vibration
Select Control unit A5 (camera)
Security access
Enter unlock code 20103
Adaptation
Select channel intensity steering wheel vibration
Value adjust accordingly Default: medium options: early, middle, late

Drivers Reaction Adjustment (Car must be fitted with Camera)
Adjusts the sensitivity in which the car will alert the driver due to lack of steering input.

Select Control unit A5 (camera)
Security access
Enter unlock code 20103
Adaptation
Select channel deactivation threshold driver activity
Value adjust accordingly Default: medium options: early, middle, late

Lap Timer Activation
Enable the Lap Timer in the cluster.

Select Control unit 17 (Dashboard)
Control unit Long Coding
Byte 1
Bit 3 Activate

Gauge Needle Sweep
When starting the vehicle, the cluster needles will ‘sweep’ their entire range.

Select Control unit 17 (Dashboard)
Control unit long coding
Byte 1
Bit 0 Activate

Adjusting Microphone Sensitivity
Adjusts the microphone gain for handsfree usage.

Select Control unit 5F (infotainment)
Adaptation
Select Mikrofonempfindlichtkeit (Microphone Sensitivity)
Adjust value as you wish.

Sunroof Opening With Remote Control
Sunroof opens when holding down the unlock button on the key fob. Also closes when holding lock button.

Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access
Access Code 31347
Adaptation
(9) – Zugangskontrolle 2 – SAD Richtung Komfortöffnen auswählen
Value = Tilting

DRL Only in Auto Mode
Only DRLs operate when headlight switch is in ‘Auto’ mode.

Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access
Access Code 31347
Adaptation
(9) – Select daytime running lights only in switch position auto
Value = Aktif

DRL Control on Car Menu
Enables a setting on your headunit which allows you to completely disable the Daytime Running Lights.

Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access
Access Code 31347
Adaptation
(2) Daytime running light activation by BAP or Operating sequence possible
Value = Aktif

LED Number Plate / License Plate Error Delete
If you install LED Number Plate lights you will typically get an error on the dashboard. This code fixes it.

Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access
Access Code 31347
Adaptation
Select – Leuchte25KZL HA59 – Lasttyp 25
Change value to Allgemeine LED

Select Leuchte25KZL HA59 – Dimmwert AB 25
Change value to 127 (Default is 100)

Full Rear Brake Lights (x5 Lights)
Enables your boot lights to also act as brake lights.

Module 09 (Central Electrics)
Security Access Code = 31347
Adaptation
Search for and select: Leuchte27 NSL RC6
Select: Lichtfunktion C27
Set to brake light = Bremslicht (default is not active)
Go back and search for and select: Leuchte27 NSL RC6
Go to: Dimming CD27
Set to 100 (default is 0)

Auto lock when exit

Adaptation
Control unit: B7 Access Startsystem Interface
Name: internal_passive_entry_exit_byte1
Values: 
passive_exit_door_slam_lock: 
Old value: Not activated
New value: activated
Mileage: 23128 km
Date: 2019-04-24 22:05

Long coding
Control unit: B7 Access Startsystem Interface
Values: 
easy_close: 
Old value: Not activated
New value: activated
Mileage: 23128 km
Date: 2019-04-24 22:04


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> WARNING
> 
> Work at your own risk. This work is inherently dangerous and must only be carried out by a qualified mechanic. Some of these mods might not be for your car, depending on installed equipment and model VW.


This is amazing work so thank you so much for sharing. I went through it thoroughly and have a few questions.

*Disable Soundaktor*
Does the Arteon have Soundakator? I thought this was a GTI PP/R thing

*LED Fog Light Warning Delete
LED Number Plate / License Plate Error Delete*
I would imagine these don't apply as the car already has LED functionality for these lamps?

*Fog Lights On with Indicator (technically weather/cornering lamps)
Mirror Down in Reverse
Heated Seat Memory
ESP Option in Car Settings
Lock Acknowledge with Horn
Deactivate Warning Tone for Parking System
Closing Windows When Ignition Off
Lap Timer Activation
DRL Control on Car Menu
Activation of Optical Parking Sensor (OPS)
Avoid Dimming LED Lights when Indicating
Cornering Fog Light Activation (technically weather/cornering lamps)*
All these features seem to already be active on my vehicle from the factory. Maybe this is for legacy coding you've done?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> This is amazing work so thank you so much for sharing. I went through it thoroughly and have a few questions.


We do not have a soundakotor in the Arteon

Some of these are for lower trims.

If there's more or if some of these don't work we can add or delete as necessary.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Traffic Jam Assist (Currently Testing)*

Going to see if this works for the Arteon 

https://www.ascoding.ch/en/activate-traffic-jam-assist-tja/


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Going to see if this works for the Arteon
> 
> https://www.ascoding.ch/en/activate-traffic-jam-assist-tja/


It should- plenty of people coded it on the Atlas and Tiguan. Just makes the LKAS active from 0mph rather than 41mph.


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

Can VCDS modify the speedometer to be limited to a more useful range?
I know that all cars are like this, but the speedometer in the digital cockpit maxes out at 180mph, and the "12 o-clock" position is at 80mph rendering the entire right-hand side of the speedometer worthless for me.
Would love to have a digital speedometer with a smaller range so that I can have numerical readouts for every 10mph.

(On the plus side, I love how the ACC speed has its own tick mark, green when active, white otherwise. Nice reminder -- in addition to the numerical readouts at the bottom -- when the car ahead of you in the passing lane is actually just permanently hanging out, and the ACC has brought you down so smoothly to 10mph below your set speed that you don't even notice for awhile.)


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Going to see if this works for the Arteon
> 
> https://www.ascoding.ch/en/activate-traffic-jam-assist-tja/


It does NOT work.

We don't have Byte 16, bit 5 under A5 - Front Sensor. It's just not there. When you go through and do the options for 13 (which are all there) I immediately got a CEL and message saying no front assist. If anyone knows a way around this, that would be cool.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Played around with traffic speed recognition; after a few tries I was able to make it work.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

beaumisbro said:


> Played around with traffic speed recognition; after a few tries I was able to make it work.


Does your speed alert button work?


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Does your speed alert button work?


yes, the speed warnings work but I turned them off.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

beaumisbro said:


> yes, the speed warnings work but I turned them off.


What did you use to code the Dynamic Road Sign Display? I get this note











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

sdvolksGTi said:


> What did you use to code the Dynamic Road Sign Display? I get this note


I'm using OBD11. DM me if you want me to take a look.

I also took a swing at Adaptive lane tracking.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

@sdvolksgti

Trying to get the Pace Car blinking to work on my Tiguan, I don't understand the instructions. Blinken Links means blink left. Both of your instructions in that set are only referring to the left blinker. And you set the dark value (dunkelwert) to 0 for both. Is it a copy and paste error? When I tried last night, couldn't get them to work. 

Thanks!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

MrSmith4 said:


> @sdvolksgti
> 
> Trying to get the Pace Car blinking to work on my Tiguan, I don't understand the instructions. Blinken Links means blink left. Both of your instructions in that set are only referring to the left blinker. And you set the dark value (dunkelwert) to 0 for both. Is it a copy and paste error? When I tried last night, couldn't get them to work.
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry about that, it's for Euro LED Taillights with inner indicators


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

beaumisbro said:


> I'm using OBD11. DM me if you want me to take a look.
> 
> I also took a swing at Adaptive lane tracking.


What's the difference between that and Lane Assist?


----------



## chrisMk6TDi (Dec 10, 2011)

M Diddy said:


> What's the difference between that and Lane Assist?


Adaptive lane tracking keeps you centered within the lane. I had it on my R enabled and I liked it, however it is slightly more intrusive than just LKA.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It also doesn’t bounce you back into the center, it’ll actually track and essentially “steer” the car to keep it centered. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## BarnabyME (Jun 16, 2019)

BarnabyME said:


> I can confirm that I was able to activate dynamic lane assist, which in conjunction with ACC results in the same functionality as shown in the video. In VCDS, the feature was found in module A5-Frt Sns Drv Assist. I used the long coding helper to alter Byte 14 and change Bit 5-7 from "40 Point_of_intervention,Late" to "80 Point_of_intervention,early (setting via menu)". Then, from the Infotainment system > Car > settings, locate 'Assistance System' and scroll down to 'Lane Keeping System'; you should see an additional option there for 'Adaptive lane tracking'. Checking this box will activate the system.
> 
> I will share that it is one of those features that you may take or leave. On the open highway, it will aggressively maintain center position in a lane, but on 2-lane roads at low speed, it can be annoying.


Sorry, this is how I meant to 'bump' this response!


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

chrisMk6TDi said:


> Adaptive lane tracking keeps you centered within the lane. I had it on my R enabled and I liked it, however it is slightly more intrusive than just LKA.


Turning on this setting with Lane Assist does the same thing. When you set it to Point of Intervention "Early", it keeps you centered in the lane and you don't bounce from side to side.



> Go to Module A5 - Frt Sens Drv. Assist
> Security Access -> code 20103
> Coding -> Byte 14 -> Bit5-7 dropdown menu -> I selected Point of Intervention 'Early'


I did this on both my Tig and Arteon. They both stay centered now.


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> It also doesn’t bounce you back into the center, it’ll actually track and essentially “steer” the car to keep it centered.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run





M Diddy said:


> Turning on this setting with Lane Assist does the same thing. When you set it to Point of Intervention "Early", it keeps you centered in the lane and you don't bounce from side to side.
> 
> 
> 
> I did this on both my Tig and Arteon. They both stay centered now.


But doesn't that mean you've constantly fighting the car for control over the steering wheel?
Or do you let your hands just kind of hover over the steering wheel...or just use a really light touch?
(I've been impressed by how well the Arteon steers itself around big sweeping turns...but eventually it chastises me with a display of something like, "Please take over steering wheel.")


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Jonathan Shefftz said:


> But doesn't that mean you've constantly fighting the car for control over the steering wheel?
> Or do you let your hands just kind of hover over the steering wheel...or just use a really light touch?
> (I've been impressed by how well the Arteon steers itself around big sweeping turns...but eventually it chastises me with a display of something like, "Please take over steering wheel.")


I just rest my hands on the steering wheel; that seems to be enough pressure to keep the car happy ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

beaumisbro said:


> I just rest my hands on the steering wheel; that seems to be enough pressure to keep the car happy ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Sounds good to me!
So for someone without any prior experience with this software or even vehicle mods in general, but overall pretty comfortable with all sorts of computer work, are these kinds of mods reasonable straightforward?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Jonathan Shefftz said:


> Sounds good to me!
> So for someone without any prior experience with this software or even vehicle mods in general, but overall pretty comfortable with all sorts of computer work, are these kinds of mods reasonable straightforward?


It can be a pain sometimes. It will jerk the wheel in a way you're not expecting. Nothing over the top, but, something many people don't like. 

Also, it's not perfect by any means. It will take a sweeping turn ok, but, turns that are a bit sharper, I've had it completely let go on me. Kind of sucks that way.


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

Jonathan Shefftz said:


> Can VCDS modify the speedometer to be limited to a more useful range?
> I know that all cars are like this, but the speedometer in the digital cockpit maxes out at 180mph, and the "12 o-clock" position is at 80mph rendering the entire right-hand side of the speedometer worthless for me.
> Would love to have a digital speedometer with a smaller range so that I can have numerical readouts for every 10mph.[...]


So sounds like from the lack of replies that this mod isn't possible?

Here's are some add'l q's that may or may not be related to VCDS mods:

I like having the Navigation set up so that the map displays on the dash, and then infotainment screen has the map "overlays" for upcoming maneuvers, etc. But the overlays are overlaid onto a background of ... nothing. Any means of still having something (either a map duplicate or some other function) in the background? (Happy to provide pictures if this is too confusing.)
Contact import is limited to 2,000 entries. Any means of increasing this limit?
If that limit is fixed, then any means of deleting current entries and adding others? Or of setting a phone favorite to something other than a current entry?


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Jonathan Shefftz said:


> Sounds good to me!
> So for someone without any prior experience with this software or even vehicle mods in general, but overall pretty comfortable with all sorts of computer work, are these kinds of mods reasonable straightforward?


I was in the same boat as you, two months ago. It can be intimidating/frightening at first, but it's not much more than turning code values on or off (or change value parameters).
I cannot overstate the importance of keeping backups, and a change log (version control) so you can revert back in case something breaks.
If there's a way to do a screenshare session on the android device(OBD11) or PC (VCDS), I see value in having a second set of eyes too.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Sunroof Module Long Code and Adaptation*

Could someone send a screen shot of the original long coding and Adaptions for the sunroof module? I did something and now it doesn't auto close or open and it doesn't open fully. Thanks! 
I know I should have followed my own advice in my post on the top of page 3, about saving the original but I found those video after the fact.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Could someone send a screen shot of the original long coding and Adaptions for the sunroof module? I did something and now it doesn't auto close or open and it doesn't open fully. Thanks!
> I know I should have followed my own advice in my post on the top of page 3, about saving the original but I found those video after the fact.


Long coding: 
008000748301
Adaptations:
Travel path:
Sliding position, reduc. opening width:
not active
Sliding position, intermed. pos.:
not active
Tilted position, max. opening width:
not active
Sunroof shade, interm. position open:
not active
Sunroof shade, interm. position close:
not active
Temperature dependent activation:
Open sun roof:
active
Open roof blind:
not active
Close sunroof:
not active
Close roof blind:
not active
Speed dependent activation:
Open sun roof:
active
Open roof blind:
not active
Close sunroof:
not active
Close roof blind:
not active
Logic switch-over, controls:
Sunroof button:
not active
Button for sliding roof:
not active
Sunroof shade button:
not active
Button for sunroof/tilt roof, rear:
not active
Sunroof shade button, rear:
not active
Production mode:
not active
Deactivate production mode:
Deactivating
Activating and deactivating all development messages:
not active
Applikationmode deactivate:
Applikationmode_deactivate:
Deactivating
Komfortfunktionen:
Target position for comfort opening:
Tilt out posi.
Komfortöffnen Dachrollo:
not active
Komfortschließen Dachrollo:
not active
Privacy_mode:
not active


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

beaumisbro said:


> Long coding:
> 008000748301
> Adaptations:
> Travel path:


Thank you, Sir! That fixed my issue!


----------



## IFlyGTI (Feb 26, 2001)

sdvolksGTi said:


> The wireless kit fits perfectly in the cubby under the climate control. This is the panel under the rubber mat. I just have to take out the honey comb pattern on the bottom of this removable cover. With the rubber covering it , it’s to thick to charge, but it works with it removed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(not an owner _yet_; more a dreamer so far but...) I love the idea of wirelessly charging one's phone but given that we're not blessed with wireless CarPlay; what's the point? Are people just not utilizing that aspect?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

IFlyGTI said:


> (not an owner _yet_; more a dreamer so far but...) I love the idea of wirelessly charging one's phone but given that we're not blessed with wireless CarPlay; what's the point? Are people just not utilizing that aspect?


It works well with keeping it charged using bluetooth.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Anyone happen to have a stock (factory) AutoScan of a 2019 NAR SEL-P Arteon? I forgot to take one on mine before I went hacking away and would like to have one for backup.

Thanks!


----------



## IFlyGTI (Feb 26, 2001)

sdvolksGTi said:


> It works well with keeping it charged using bluetooth.


I did graft a charger coil into my old B3 & the deck I have does do streaming. I was more curious about the control-ability of the phone using the hu via CarPlay/App Connect.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

M Diddy said:


> Anyone happen to have a stock (factory) AutoScan of a 2019 NAR SEL-P Arteon? I forgot to take one on mine before I went hacking away and would like to have one for backup.
> 
> Thanks!


Do you need the full scan or a specific module?
I took a backup from ODB11. Autoscan sounds like a VCDS process.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

beaumisbro said:


> Do you need the full scan or a specific module?
> I took a backup from ODB11. Autoscan sounds like a VCDS process.


Full scan is what I'm looking for. 

I imaging it's the same as a VCDS AutoScan. It just goes through all the modules and gives you the default coding for each.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

M Diddy said:


> Full scan is what I'm looking for.
> 
> I imaging it's the same as a VCDS AutoScan. It just goes through all the modules and gives you the default coding for each.


01 Engine

System description: R4 2.0l TFSI
Software number: 3G0906259G
Software version: 0004
Hardware number: 06K907425J
Hardware version: H13
ODX name: EV_ECM20TFS0203G0906259G
ODX version: 001006
Long coding: 092A00322466010EB004

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
02 Transmission

System description: AISIN AQ8 
Software number: 09G927158L
Software version: 3504
Hardware number: 09G927158 
Hardware version: 206
ODX name: EV_TCMAQ450031
ODX version: 001001
Long coding: 0000000100000000000000000000000000000000

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
03 Brakes

System description: ESC 
Software number: 5Q0614517DE
Software version: 0524
Hardware number: 5Q0614517AD
Hardware version: H25
Serial number: 60838000000293
ODX name: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB
ODX version: 037009
Long coding: 0DFA6B9A5420236CC57C0304A0C369B0D62AC4A3C00596743841508842A9420B00000012121212B835351919323200

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
08 Air Conditioning

System description: Climatronic 
Software number: 5G0907044EJ
Software version: 2009
Hardware number: 5G0907044EJ
Hardware version: H05
ODX name: EV_ACClimaBHBVW37X
ODX version: 006148
Long coding: 14020014200110001115114C9210190A

Trouble codes:
B10CD00 - Function limitation due to energy management
Passive


---------------------------------------------------------------
09 Central Electrics

System description: BCM PQ37BOSCH
Software number: 5Q0937087BB
Software version: 0265
Hardware number: 5Q0937087BB
Hardware version: 036
Serial number: 8658270418020N
ODX name: EV_BodyContrModul1UDSBosc
ODX version: 019001
Long coding: 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

Trouble codes:
U110100 - Component protection active
Passive


---------------------------------------------------------------
13 Adaptive Cruise Control

System description: ACC BOSCH MQB
Software number: 5Q0907572P
Software version: 0682
Hardware number: 3QF907572A
Hardware version: H11
ODX name: EV_ACCBOSCHVW416
ODX version: 002008
Long coding: 320407D359FFC728949C810530401400000000000000000004

Trouble codes:
U112300 - Databus error value received
Passive


---------------------------------------------------------------
14 Wheel Dampening Electronics

System description: DAEMPFUNGS-SG
Software number: 5Q0907376C
Software version: 0130
Hardware number: 5Q0907376A
Hardware version: H17
Serial number: 30051841350884
ODX name: EV_DRCONTITEMIC
ODX version: 001019

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
15 Airbag

System description: Airbag VW21 
Software number: 3Q0959655CK
Software version: 0711
Hardware number: 3Q0959655CK
Hardware version: 006
Serial number: 003WTPBW13KR
ODX name: EV_AirbaVW21TS6VW48X
ODX version: 001014
Long coding: 9DCCFCC00C0000005000001AC20840000065

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
17 Dash Board

System description: KOMBI 
Software number: 3G8920891A
Software version: 4191
Hardware number: 3G8920891A
Hardware version: 402
ODX name: EV_DashBoardVDDMQBAB
ODX version: 009058
Long coding: 0BB4109DFE8CCF0502806B0F10010000A0000000

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
19 Gateway

System description: GW MQB High 
Software number: 3Q0907530Q
Software version: 5344
Hardware number: 3Q0907530C
Hardware version: 518
Serial number: 12051811601608
ODX name: EV_GatewNF
ODX version: 013023
Long coding: 030300047F085900FB0002DA9C0F00010001070000000000000000000000

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
22 All Wheel Control

System description: Haldex4Motion
Software number: 0CQ907554J
Software version: 7084
Hardware number: 0CQ525130 
Hardware version: H52
Serial number: HA1-00023.05.1800013602
ODX name: EV_AllWheelContrHA1VW37X
ODX version: 004013
Long coding: 0301

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
29 Light Control Left

System description: LCM_MLBevo
Software number: 8V0907399B
Software version: 0014
Hardware number: 8V0907399B
Hardware version: H08
ODX name: EV_LCMLeftHELLAAU736
ODX version: 001012

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
2B Steering Column Locking

System description: ELV-MQBB 
Software number: 3Q0905861B
Software version: 0020
Hardware number: 3Q0905861B
Hardware version: H05
Serial number: 18000211179004
ODX name: EV_ELVMarqMQBA0
ODX version: 002002
Long coding: 0800000000000000

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
33 OBD-II


Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
36 Seat Adjustment Driver Side

System description: Sitzmemory 
Software number: 3Q0959760D
Software version: 0024
Hardware number: 3Q0959760D
Hardware version: H06
Serial number: Y0006RFB13744
ODX name: EV_SeatMemorDriveSide
ODX version: 002022
Long coding: 001000020000050081C281808080000000008181000000F400

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
39 Light Control Right

System description: LCM_MLBevo
Software number: 8V0907399B
Software version: 0014
Hardware number: 8V0907399B
Hardware version: H08
ODX name: EV_LCMRightHELLAAU736
ODX version: 001012

Trouble codes:
U101100 - Supply voltage Voltage too low
Passive


---------------------------------------------------------------
3C Lane Change Assistant

System description: MRR1Rear 
Software number: 3Q0907566G
Software version: 0530
Hardware number: 3Q0907566 
Hardware version: H23
ODX name: EV_RearRadarS1BoschVW48X
ODX version: 001007
Long coding: 04C002

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
42 Door Electronics Driver Side

System description: TSG FS 
Software number: 5Q0959593F
Software version: 0287
Hardware number: 5Q0959593F
Hardware version: 001
Serial number: YE007RE922363
ODX name: EV_DCU2DriveSideMAXHKLO
ODX version: 001010
Long coding: 003F5B42D200020000000000

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
44 Steering Assistance

System description: MQB_VWBS_GEN2
Software number: 5Q0910143C
Software version: 2211
Hardware number: 5Q0910143 
Hardware version: 212
Serial number: 820012 00
ODX name: EV_SteerAssisVWBSMQBGen2
ODX version: 002119
Long coding: 0101001100C00110

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
4B Multifunction Module

System description: FCM MQB Low 
Software number: 3Q0907338C
Software version: 0342
Hardware number: 3Q0907338C
Hardware version: 002
Serial number: 17051811602054
ODX name: EV_MultiModulContiVW48X
ODX version: 002004
Long coding: 000000050900045206312301030000000000000000000000000000000000

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
52 Door Electronics Passenger Side

System description: TSG BFS 
Software number: 5Q0959592F
Software version: 0287
Hardware number: 5Q0959592F
Hardware version: 001
Serial number: YE007REF09439
ODX name: EV_DCU2PasseSideMAXHKLO
ODX version: 001010
Long coding: 003F5342DE00020000000000

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
56 Radio

System description: MU-S-NS-US 
Software number: 3Q0035876B
Software version: 0870
Hardware number: 3Q0035876B
Hardware version: 851
Serial number: 
ODX name: EV_MUStd4CDELP
ODX version: 001001
Long coding: 028403020000000051220002001808001F0506E401200405C6

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
65 Tire Pressure Monitoring

System description: RDKBERU30 
Software number: 5Q0907273B
Software version: 0009
Hardware number: 5Q0907273 
Hardware version: H04
Serial number: 40000000189038
ODX name: EV_RDKBERU30
ODX version: 006001

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
6C Camera System Rear View

System description: Areaview 2 
Software number: 5Q0907556C
Software version: 0608
Hardware number: 5Q0907556 
Hardware version: H13
Serial number: C854707JG0325542  
ODX name: EV_CamSysRVAV2ARCE2MQBAB
ODX version: 006017
Long coding: 01840301E20F20003000400C

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
6D Deck Lid Control Unit

System description: HDSG-Modul 
Software number: 5Q0959107Q
Software version: 0266
Hardware number: 5Q0959107C
Hardware version: H12
Serial number: 31996936900000
ODX name: EV_DeckLidCONTIAU736
ODX version: 001016
Long coding: 0B28

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
75 Telematics Communication Unit

System description: OCULowMQBUS 
Software number: 5QE035285A
Software version: 0570
Hardware number: 5QE035285A
Hardware version: 009
ODX name: EV_OCULowMQB
ODX version: 001006
Long coding: 02840302C2823A037F1E06020000

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
76 Parking Assistance

System description: PLA 3.0 12K
Software number: 5QA919298F
Software version: 0453
Hardware number: 5QA919298A
Hardware version: H07
Serial number: 00030841761816300444
ODX name: EV_EPHVA2CAU3700000
ODX version: 009037
Long coding: 0271267851

Trouble codes:
U112300 - Databus error value received
Passive


---------------------------------------------------------------
A5 Front Sensors Driver Assistance System

System description: MQB_B_MFK 
Software number: 3Q0980654J
Software version: 0273
Hardware number: 3Q0980654A
Hardware version: H08
Serial number: 01061812K13837
ODX name: EV_MFKBoschMQBB
ODX version: 001001
Long coding: 000408040000020100221346C156490094000E300120

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
B7 Access Startsystem Interface

System description: VWKESSYMQB 
Software number: 3Q0959435J
Software version: 1104
Hardware number: 3Q0959435J
Hardware version: 037
Serial number: 0479450010
ODX name: EV_KessyHellaMQBAB
ODX version: 004043
Long coding: 132C2C0723

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
BB Door Electronics Rear Driver Side

System description: TSG HFS 
Software number: 8W1959595D
Software version: 0187
Hardware number: 8W1959595D
Hardware version: 002
Serial number: YE007RED09833
ODX name: EV_DCU2RearDriveMAXHKLO
ODX version: 001010
Long coding: 000A51420100020000000000

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
BC Door Electronics Rear Passenger Side

System description: TSG HBFS 
Software number: 8W1959595D
Software version: 0187
Hardware number: 8W1959595D
Hardware version: 002
Serial number: YE007RED0983A
ODX name: EV_DCU2RearPasseMAXHKLO
ODX version: 001010
Long coding: 000A51420100020000000000

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
CA Sunroof

System description: SAD_STG_1 
Software number: 4M0907594K
Software version: 0005
Hardware number: 4M0907594 
Hardware version: 014
ODX name: EV_SunRoofCONTIAU736
ODX version: 006008
Long coding: 008000748301

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
CF Lane Change Assistant 2

System description: MRR1Rear 
Software number: 3Q0907590G
Software version: 0530
Hardware number: 3Q0907590 
Hardware version: H23
ODX name: EV_RearRadarS2BoschVW48X
ODX version: 001007
Long coding: 04C002

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
D6 Light Control Left 2

System description: LED1L 
Software number: 7PP941572AB
Software version: 0003
Hardware number: 7PP941572A
Hardware version: H09
ODX name: EV_LEDModLeftMELCOAU736
ODX version: 001004

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
D7 Light Control Right 2

System description: LED1R 
Software number: 7PP941572AB
Software version: 0003
Hardware number: 7PP941572A
Hardware version: H09
ODX name: EV_LEDModRightMELCOAU736
ODX version: 001004

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

You rock mang! Thanks much!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Do you guys think the VCDS adaptations have any link to the descriptions of the wiring diagram. If it does, it would be a lot easier to figure out how to code the euro tails I have for the dynamic turns











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Has anyone figured out to get rid of the nag screen so a passenger can enter NAV data etc while the car is in motion?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

faroodi said:


> Has anyone figured out to get rid of the nag screen so a passenger can enter NAV data etc while the car is in motion?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Change settings while in motion:
This will allow you to change settings while the car is moving. This is turned on as a safety so turn it off at your own risk obviously. I turned mine off as there were many times I wanted to navigate home, or have my passenger input a destination and simply couldn't because the car was moving. 
Source

Code:
Below is the steps to enable blocked settings menu items for Car (General Settings), Media, Phone and Radio

1. From VCDS, select Controller Module 5F-Information Electr., 

2. Enter Security Login code = 20103

3. Under Adaptions, Query for the channels listed below and set the value = NON_BLOCKED (Blocked means, settings not available in motion), for each of them.

IDE11502-ENG127601-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_0
IDE11502-ENG127612-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_11
IDE11502-ENG127613-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_12
IDE11502-ENG127603-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_2
IDE11502-ENG127604-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_3
IDE11502-ENG127608-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_7
IDE11502-ENG127522-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_1
IDE11502-ENG127531-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_10
IDE11502-ENG127532-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_11
IDE11502-ENG127533-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_12
IDE11502-ENG127534-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_13
IDE11502-ENG127536-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_15
IDE11502-ENG127524-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_3
IDE11502-ENG127525-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_4
IDE11502-ENG127526-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_5
IDE11502-ENG127529-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_8
IDE11502-ENG127530-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_9
IDE11502-ENG127545-Locked menu contents-FB_PHONE_0
IDE11502-ENG127549-Locked menu contents-FB_PHONE_4
IDE11502-ENG127550-Locked menu contents-FB_PHONE_5
IDE11502-ENG127551-Locked menu contents-FB_PHONE_6
IDE11502-ENG127552-Locked menu contents-FB_PHONE_7
IDE11502-ENG127508-Locked menu contents-FB_TUNER_3
IDE11502-ENG127509-Locked menu contents-FB_TUNER_4
IDE11502-ENG127510-Locked menu contents-FB_TUNER_5
IDE11502-ENG127511-Locked menu contents-FB_TUNER_6


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

faroodi said:


> Has anyone figured out to get rid of the nag screen so a passenger can enter NAV data etc while the car is in motion?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your passenger can use the mobile carnet app to send destinations from Google live to the nav while driving. I do it a lot. Or you can press the I button and have them send them to you ota as well.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

sdvolksGTi said:


> What did you use to code the Dynamic Road Sign Display? I get this note
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got passed that and it shows under Driving Data on the dash but I get a message stating: no data available for the area. Note that this part of the instructions was not an option for me:

Control unit A5 (front / advance camera)
Adaptation
Select : channel numbers indicate end of speed limit
Importance to actively invest Show Valid suffix
View Channel Valid suffix
Corresponding value adjust default: 00100111


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biker Bob (Oct 28, 2012)

*Change Settings while in motion*

Anyone in the Indianapolis, Fishers, IN area that can do this mod for me

Thanks


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Auto Lock*

Has anybody got locked out with this one? I got locked out while the engine was running, and had to use my manual key to get back in.


Auto lock when exit

Adaptation
Control unit: B7 Access Startsystem Interface
Name: internal_passive_entry_exit_byte1
Values: 
passive_exit_door_slam_lock: 
Old value: Not activated
New value: activated
Mileage: 23128 km
Date: 2019-04-24 22:05

Long coding
Control unit: B7 Access Startsystem Interface
Values: 
easy_close: 
Old value: Not activated
New value: activated
Mileage: 23128 km
Date: 2019-04-24 22:04


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Has anybody got locked out with this one? I got locked out while the engine was running, and had to use my manual key to get back in.
> 
> 
> Auto lock when exit
> ...


That's an interesting one. I don't think I'd want it though. 

Anyone notice that the rear seat belt buckles have the green chips in them? In theory we should be able to see all 5 seatbelt sensors in the digital cockpit like they get in Europe if we can figure out how to show them.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

beaumisbro said:


> Bought OBD11 and made the following tweaks:
> --Ambient lighting menu shows 30 colors (via App)


What did you have to do to get the 30 colors with OBD11? Was it as simple as just selecting something since this wasn't coded? I know coding the colors is not as simple, but I really want green ambient lighting. Any assistance would be appreciated. 

Also can you change the digital cockpit style with the app, or only coding?


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

ice4life said:


> What did you have to do to get the 30 colors with OBD11? Was it as simple as just selecting something since this wasn't coded? I know coding the colors is not as simple, but I really want green ambient lighting. Any assistance would be appreciated.
> 
> Also can you change the digital cockpit style with the app, or only coding?


I used the OBD11 app for the ambient lighting. they also have apps for cockpit themes etc. but I haven't messed around with those.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

beaumisbro said:


> I used the OBD11 app for the ambient lighting. they also have apps for cockpit themes etc. but I haven't messed around with those.


Very cool- I love that. I will be getting OBD11 soon, but it looks like the new one is backordered due to the new design being so popular (since it now works on ios).

Are you using the new one or the old one? And did you need the pro license?

New:
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-obdeleven-parts/obdeleven-pro-pack-next-generation/024871obd02~obd/

Old:
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-obdeleven-parts/obdeleven-pro-scan-tool/024871obd01~a/


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

ice4life said:


> Very cool- I love that. I will be getting OBD11 soon, but it looks like the new one is backordered due to the new design being so popular (since it now works on ios).
> 
> Are you using the new one or the old one? And did you need the pro license?
> 
> ...


I considered waiting for the new model, but it seems to be functionally identical to the old one. I did get the pro license.
I try to support the DAP folks when I can; https://www.shopdap.com/obdelevenpro-vw-audi-scan-tool.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

beaumisbro said:


> I considered waiting for the new model, but it seems to be functionally identical to the old one. I did get the pro license.


Thanks. One final question, do you need the pro license for the app activation like with this ambient lighting? Or is it only for long coding and additional functionality?


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

ice4life said:


> Thanks. One final question, do you need the pro license for the app activation like with this ambient lighting? Or is it only for long coding and additional functionality?


iirc Pro license adds long coding, config backup and some other features.
https://obdeleven.com/en/content/7-app-and-features

To my knowledge, apps should work on both licenses.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

beaumisbro said:


> iirc Pro license adds long coding, config backup and some other features.
> https://obdeleven.com/en/content/7-app-and-features
> 
> To my knowledge, apps should work on both licenses.


It is very unclear because all the reviews on Amazon state that you need pro to "unlock" certain apps. One person said they ended up paying more to get the non pro, then upgrade it via the app so you might as well go pro. But I don't need any of the pro functionality so that's annoying. There is a ton you can do to the Arteon via apps. That link you shared outlines it all.

Can you buy the credits right through the app at least?


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

ice4life said:


> It is very unclear because all the reviews on Amazon state that you need pro to "unlock" certain apps. One person said they ended up paying more to get the non pro, then upgrade it via the app so you might as well go pro. But I don't need any of the pro functionality so that's annoying. There is a ton you can do to the Arteon via apps. That link you shared outlines it all.
> 
> Can you buy the credits right through the app at least?


I was also worried about possible licensing issues later on, so I bought Pro license for peace of mind (happy with that decision).
I was able to buy additional credits via the app.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





sdvolksGTi said:


> I just have to figure out how the light clips in so I don’t break the connection
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What's the dealio. Can we see these parts installed??


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Work in Progress*

I'm slowly gathering parts for the taillights. Pins, Wires, and trying to figure out the coding. I'm not wanting to take my car apart just yet. I'm waiting for the weather to cool down to do that. I think the door cards have to come out to replace the trim. And I need to figure out the connector for the ambient lights, so I don't break it on the dash trim.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I'm slowly gathering parts for the taillights. Pins, Wires, and trying to figure out the coding. I'm not wanting to take my car apart just yet. I'm waiting for the weather to cool down to do that. I think the door cards have to come out to replace the trim. And I need to figure out the connector for the ambient lights, so I don't break it on the dash trim.


Totally understandable- Very excited to see the finished product. I really wanted the wood trim, but I fear it'll clash with the yellow exterior.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Steering wheel final arrived!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Steering wheel final arrived!


cost and difficulty of install?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

beaumisbro said:


> cost and difficulty of install?


Cost $515 shipping included from Russia 

It was at my door when I came home today, so I haven't installed it yet.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Cost $515 shipping included from Russia
> 
> It was at my door when I came home today, so I haven't installed it yet.


cool, looking forward to your updates! :thumbup:


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

Will the heating steering wheel feature still work with this one?




sdvolksGTi said:


> Steering wheel final arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

bradst3r said:


> Will the heating steering wheel feature still work with this one?



That’s probably what I’m missing!! I was wonder what this extra wire was. Darn












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> That’s probably what I’m missing!! I was wonder what this extra wire was. Darn


What a bummer. I would never give up heating just to have the r wheel.


----------



## ArtyParty (Sep 16, 2019)

I just bought an SEL R-line a few days ago. I was wondering if it is possible to have different color options in ambient lighting. I also don't have the strip of light on the dashboard, only on the door panels. Can someone with an SEL confirm that's how it's supposed to be?


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

ArtyParty said:


> I just bought an SEL R-line a few days ago. I was wondering if it is possible to have different color options in ambient lighting. I also don't have the strip of light on the dashboard, only on the door panels. Can someone with an SEL confirm that's how it's supposed to be?


:sly: I was under the impression ambient lighting was standard across trims. Maybe check the lighting menu, the dash should have the light strip. and yes, coding changes will give you up to 30 colors.
Congrats on the purchase :thumbup: , feel free to make a new thread with pictures of the new car.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

beaumisbro said:


> :sly: I was under the impression ambient lighting was standard across trims. Maybe check the lighting menu, the dash should have the light strip. and yes, coding changes will give you up to 30 colors.
> Congrats on the purchase :thumbup: , feel free to make a new thread with pictures of the new car.





ArtyParty said:


> I just bought an SEL R-line a few days ago. I was wondering if it is possible to have different color options in ambient lighting. I also don't have the strip of light on the dashboard, only on the door panels. Can someone with an SEL confirm that's how it's supposed to be?



It is not possible. SEL models only have "1 color ambient lighting" like the atlas and Tiguan. Only SEL premium has multi color ambient lighting which can be configured to add as many colors as you can program. 

On the SEL if you program them, they will only show on the digital cockpit and main hu (the different colors). The 1 color light is not setup to change colors. It was tried unsuccessfully in the past on the atlas. 

SE gets no ambient lighting. Just floor and door lights.


----------



## ArtyParty (Sep 16, 2019)

beaumisbro said:


> Congrats on the purchase :thumbup: , feel free to make a new thread with pictures of the new car.


Thanks. I haven't had a chance to take it out and take some nice pictures yet. Will make a post once everything is done.



ice4life said:


> It is not possible. SEL models only have "1 color ambient lighting" like the atlas and Tiguan. Only SEL premium has multi color ambient lighting which can be configured to add as many colors as you can program.
> 
> On the SEL if you program them, they will only show on the digital cockpit and main hu (the different colors). The 1 color light is not setup to change colors. It was tried unsuccessfully in the past on the atlas.
> 
> SE gets no ambient lighting. Just floor and door lights.


Can you confirm that the SEL does not have the ambient lighting strip on the dashboard trim piece?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ArtyParty said:


> Can you confirm that the SEL does not have the ambient lighting strip on the dashboard trim piece?












It appears that there is no light strip on the sel dashboard. You'd see it on the passenger side on the bottom of the trim piece similar to the doors. Pretty surprised they'd omit it.


----------



## ArtyParty (Sep 16, 2019)

ice4life said:


> It appears that there is no light strip on the sel dashboard. You'd see it on the passenger side on the bottom of the trim piece similar to the doors. Pretty surprised they'd omit it.


Thanks for the quick reply. I too found it odd that it was omitted. At first I thought it was a problem with just my car.

I also don't have car-net in my car for some reason. In the tech specs and on the window sticker it says the car comes equipped with car-net. However, there is no "3-button module" on the upper console area near the sunglass holder. I spoke to the dealership and they said if there's no 3-button module it's not equipped. Wierd.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ArtyParty said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I too found it odd that it was omitted. At first I thought it was a problem with just my car.
> 
> I also don't have car-net in my car for some reason. In the tech specs and on the window sticker it says the car comes equipped with car-net. However, there is no "3-button module" on the upper console area near the sunglass holder. I spoke to the dealership and they said if there's no 3-button module it's not equipped. Wierd.


Yeah only SEL-Premium models have the true CarNet telematics system. This is where it gets confusing, as there are technically three different CarNets:

*CarNet App Connect:* which has absolutely nothing to do with CarNet, and is another name for Android Auto and Apple CarPlay

*CarNet Security & Service:* This is the true telematics system which includes app access, the over-head buttons, and a subscription service with Verizon
*CarNet Guide & Inform:* This is included on cars which have Navigation and the CarNet Security & Service, and allows you to remotely send destinations from the app to the car, or have a specialist send you the destinations over the air by pressing the I button overhead.


Here is a trim chart which delves into what is included on each trim:
https://di-uploads-pod16.dealerinspire.com/emichvw/uploads/2019/04/Trim-chart_Arteon-2019.pdf


I have to say, the SEL is a bad value proposition, when the SEL Premium is so minimally more expensive and adds this many more features.

3-color interior ambient lighting
Driver seat massage function
Ventilated front seats
Heated rear seats
Rear climate control unit
Heated steering wheel
Full-size spare tire
Easy Open and Easy Close rear hatch operation
12-speaker Dynaudio sound system
Car-Net Security & Service/Guide & Inform 
Park Distance Control
Park Assistant
Lane Assist
Light Assist
Area View 360 camera


----------



## ArtyParty (Sep 16, 2019)

ice4life said:


> I have to say, the SEL is a bad value proposition, when the SEL Premium is so minimally more expensive and adds this many more features.


Man, now I'm bummed I didn't go for the Premium. But I went for my car because I got an insanely good deal on this particular vehicle.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ArtyParty said:


> Man, now I'm bummed I didn't go for the Premium. But I went for my car because I got an insanely good deal on this particular vehicle.


Not to be a jerk, but if you're not getting an insane deal on an Arteon, you're doing something wrong. They had cash on the hood day 1 in the $5k+ range thanks to the WLTP emissions test back log. 

My first Arteon sat at the port for almost a year. They had fun crashing it at the port too! Thank God that's over with.


----------



## ArtyParty (Sep 16, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Not to be a jerk, but if you're not getting an insane deal on an Arteon, you're doing something wrong. They had cash on the hood day 1 in the $5k+ range thanks to the WLTP emissions test back log.
> 
> My first Arteon sat at the port for almost a year. They had fun crashing it at the port too! Thank God that's over with.


Got $9k off sticker. The car had some miles on it from the dealership. Don't know if that's a good deal. It's a lease so I'm not really worried about it having some miles when i got it. Plus it was the only white R-Line in my area that was not an SE, so i had to get it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ArtyParty said:


> Got $9k off sticker. The car had some miles on it from the dealership. Don't know if that's a good deal. It's a lease so I'm not really worried about it having some miles when i got it. Plus it was the only white R-Line in my area that was not an SE, so i had to get it.


$9k is good my friend. So try to enjoy. It's still a nice car- hell I don't have the 20s on my SEL premium so you have me there!


----------



## ArtyParty (Sep 16, 2019)

ice4life said:


> $9k is good my friend. So try to enjoy. It's still a nice car- hell I don't have the 20s on my SEL premium so you have me there!


Oh I am enjoying. It's a very nice car. Thanks for your help. 🙂


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ArtyParty said:


> Oh I am enjoying. It's a very nice car. Thanks for your help. 🙂


Always here to help. If you need any help you know where to find me!


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

ice4life said:


> [...] I have to say, the SEL is a bad value proposition, when the SEL Premium is so minimally more expensive and adds this many more features.
> 
> 3-color interior ambient lighting
> Driver seat massage function
> ...


I wouldn't go so far as to say that, but this is my first car of which I've bought the top trim, and I'm *really* glad I did so!
I think many reviews are doing a disservice advising potential purchasers to go with the middle trim.
Of the features unique to the SEL-P:

Setting up the interior light strips in blue, sure, that's kind of cool, but I wouldn't pay extra for it.
Driver massage function, just the lumbar adjustment going nuts, so not really sure it's doing anything for my back, although does keep me awake on long boring drives.
Ventilated front seats, this is SO nice, almost worth the entire SEL-P price differential right there!
Heated steering wheel, ask me in December, and ditto for my passengers in the heated rear seats.
Full-size spare is both a nice reassurance for an emergency and also means we essentially have a no-questions-asked wheel & tire insurance policy.
Rear climate control, no more "requests" from rear passengers, love it!
Power hatch, super nice.
Stereo, I'm really not into that.
Car-Net, app monitoring of car is nice peace of mind, and cool to flash the headlights upon returning to an airport parking lot at night after being away for a few days.
LKA, I've decided that I like it on the interstate, but annoying otherwise, and fortunately super easy to toggle it even just via the steering wheel controls.
Light assist, haven't figured out how this compares to SEL.
Combo of Park Distance Control, Park Assistant, and Area View 360 camera is worth the SEL-P price differential right there! Even when Park Assist won't work, the 360 view combined with the sensors (both visual and aural) is amazing, like having four buddies outside your car giving you constant directions.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Jonathan Shefftz said:


> I wouldn't go so far as to say that, but this is my first car of which I've bought the top trim, and I'm *really* glad I did so!
> I think many reviews are doing a disservice advising potential purchasers to go with the middle trim.
> Of the features unique to the SEL-P:
> 
> ...


Nice review. By the way, the light assist is the auto high beam feature. Since SEL doesn't have the driver assistance camera mounted in the windshield, it doesn't get this feature or lane assist (which also uses the camera).


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

ice4life said:


> [...]By the way, the light assist is the auto high beam feature.[...]


Ah, I see, two big thumbs up for that!
Used it for the first time this past week on a windy hill country-lane kind of highway, and worked really well.


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

So to join the VCDS club here, is all I need to buy the $199 version:
https://store.ross-tech.com/shop/vchv2_ent/?attribute_pa_hvvin=vin_3

Or is this combo just as good:
https://obdeleven.com/en/home/10-obdeleven-device-0725423005103.html
https://obdeleven.com/en/home/11-activation-0725423005165.html
... but somehow you then need to pay extra (or watch ads) to obtain credits for certain one-click mods?

****

Will I need the credits? 
The credits are needed to use one-click apps. 

What is a one-click app?
The one-click app is a prepared functions to enable or disable the car features. The number of one-click apps for your car depends on the car equipment.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Jonathan Shefftz said:


> So to join the VCDS club here, is all I need to buy the $199 version:
> https://store.ross-tech.com/shop/vchv2_ent/?attribute_pa_hvvin=vin_3
> 
> Or is this combo just as good:
> ...


I paid $80 for OBD11 Pro.
The "apps" and associated credits are optional/nice-to-have for some of the tedious coding changes. They are by no means necessary.

The Pro license allows you to do long coding, just like VCDS.


----------



## ArtyParty (Sep 16, 2019)

I changed my virtual cockpit theme using the OBDEleven "apps" today to the "R" theme and now I can't find a way to bring back the original theme. Does anyone know how I can get back to the original arteon theme?

Edit: Never mind. Silly me did not realize the GTI theme is the default.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> *Instructions for Dynamic Road Sign Recognition*
> 1. Go into Module 5F Information Electronics
> 2. Security Access – Access Code 20103
> 3. Select Adaptations, then Vehicle_Functions_List_BAP_Gen2
> ...


*Add 2 Adaptations in 5F-Information Electronics*
1. Done
2. Done
3. Done
4. Done
5. Done
6. Done
7. Done

*Code in 5F-Information Electronics*
8. Confused- Mine had (Byte 24, Bit 6) active already- (8C) and there wasn't anything I saw on the Long Coding list (not the actual coding, but the list where you access the coding)

*Code in A5-Front Sensor Driver Assistance*
9. Done
10. Done
11. Done

*Code in 17-Instruments*
12. Done
13. Confused- Mine had (Byte 5, bit 2) active already- (C6) but I was able to select "Road Sign Detection," on the Long Coding list (not the actual coding, but the list where you access the coding)

*Code in A5-Front Sensor Driver Assistance*
14. Done
15. Done
16. Done

*Reset MIB-II System*
17. Done

I am using OBD eleven. 

So, I see the settings in the driver assistance car menu settings now, but there is nothing showing up on the dash. I went for a drive and a few signs went by, but nothing showed up still. 

Is this something you guys can assist with? Seems like some have got it. What are you guys seeing for Byte 5 in 17, and for Byte 24 in 5F?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

using the apps I was able to do:

1.	Remote functionality with ignition on
2.	LKAS steering wheel vibration
3.	Windows/sunroof open/close with remote 
4.	Refuel amount needed in gallons on MFD
5.	Driver school mode- speed and turn signals on car display
6.	Gauge needle sweep upon startup
7.	Digital cockpit MFD dots theme
8.	Auto fan speed light
9.	Permanent tail lamps- Scandinavian DRLs
10.	Auto high beam memory
11.	ACC settings in HU with gap memory
12.	DRL on/off in HU
13.	LKAS sensitivity settings in HU
14.	Digital cockpit theme set to alltrack- for classic needles
15.	Accelerator pedal response set to responsive over standard
16.	XDS intensity settings set to medium over standard
17.	30 color ambient lighting
18.	Door alarm off when door open

OBD eleven is worth it.


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

Wow, interesting!
A few q's:

"ACC settings in HU with gap memory"
- Does this mean that the ACC gap allows go back to the most recent setting? (I find the min gap to be absolutely perfect, and anything more than that invites other drivers to cut in.)

"LKAS steering wheel vibration"
- This is ... shaking the steering wheel (like when not heeding the blind spot warning) even for small adjustment to keep the car from drifting out of its lane?

"Refuel amount needed in gallons on MFD"
- This ... how far short of full the gas tank is?

"Driver school mode- speed and turn signals on car display"
- Since the speed can already be displayed, this just reminds you that ... you're signaling?

"Auto fan speed light"
- This is for ... the climate control system?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Jonathan Shefftz said:


> Wow, interesting!
> A few q's:
> 
> "ACC settings in HU with gap memory"
> ...


1) yes it remembers the gap so I don't have to reset Everytime. 
2) yes
3) shows how much gas is needed to fill up
4) it's for a passenger to see your speed I believe 
5) yes it shows the fan speed on the dial when set to auto


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

ice4life said:


> So, I see the settings in the driver assistance car menu settings now, but there is nothing showing up on the dash. I went for a drive and a few signs went by, but nothing showed up still.
> 
> Is this something you guys can assist with? Seems like some have got it. What are you guys seeing for Byte 5 in 17, and for Byte 24 in 5F?


*What are you guys seeing for Byte 5 in 17*










*and for Byte 24 in 5F?*


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> *Add 2 Adaptations in 5F-Information Electronics*
> 1. Done
> 2. Done
> 3. Done
> ...


Did you reboot your head unit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Did you reboot your head unit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeh I rebooted it. Settings show in the hu (driver assistance) just like yours, and I see the menu in the cockpit MFD which says "road sign." In that menu, it says "no road sign info available" or something like that.

This was last night, so maybe I just need to take it for a drive to find a sign. I'm not getting any errors at all, just haven't seen a sign yet. 

I imagine the signs will show up on the top next to the time, if I am not in the MFD menu which shows the signs in the center, at the same time?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Yeh I reset it. Settings show in the hu (driver assistance) just like yours, and I see the menu in the cockpit MFD which says "road sign." In that menu, it says "no road sign info available" or something like that.
> 
> This was last night, so maybe I just need to take it for a drive to find a sign. I'm not getting any errors at all, just haven't seen a sign yet.
> 
> ...


If I recall it took a few hours to show up. The first pic is what it looks like, and the second is what I found when I briefly turned it and noticed the partial icon of the school speed limit was American style, with the European style above. Reverse that. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If I recall it took a few hours to show up. The first pic is what it looks like, and the second is what I found when I briefly turned it and noticed the partial icon of the school speed limit was American style, with the European style above. Reverse that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay I'll report back today. I think maybe I just needed to wait. Also, it seems that is the case where rsi won't display both on the top and the center, similar to the ACC gap settings not showing redundantly on the bottom if it's in the center at the time (or in the center of the speedo).

Thanks again.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Okay I'll report back today. I think maybe I just needed to wait. Also, it seems that is the case where rsi won't display both on the top and the center, similar to the ACC gap settings not showing redundantly on the bottom if it's in the center at the time (or in the center of the speedo).
> 
> Thanks again.


You’re welcome, best I can do to help since I’m not familiar with OBD11. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You’re welcome, best I can do to help since I’m not familiar with OBD11.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know how to get the following:

1) the blue hash marks on the speedo at 30/50mph?

2) the gear to show when in D or S (ie D1, D2, D3 etc) not only in M?

3) I noticed there was a setting for the backup cam for Japanese market. Does this allow default to 360 cam?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Do you know how to get the following:
> 
> 1) the blue hash marks on the speedo at 30/50mph?
> 
> ...


1. No, didn’t know that could be done

2. Think people have been trying but no luck

3. If you have cameras all around here you. 

- 3D View for 360 degree camera (Area View)
1. Control Unit 6C
2. Long Coding
3. 3D_Presentation: Off -> On

Video of 360, don’t know why videos from Google Drive won’t embed anymore  

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qIemUD9ZRKo74nqqzucQBdp5N0URsYLT/view?usp=drivesdk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 1. No, didn’t know that could be done
> 
> 2. Think people have been trying but no luck
> 
> ...


Here's what the hashes look like. I think it's related to the think blue thing, but couldn't find it. 









And yeah I saw the 3d presentation, but I meant to default to the 360 cam in R. I don't think it's possible..


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

A Saab?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Here's what the hashes look like. I think it's related to the think blue thing, but couldn't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


360 not possible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 360 not possible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alright- went for a drive, and the system is working. I get the signs in the MFD (and as suspected they default to the top when you switch from the MFDs view). The only thing is, it says "Dynamic Road Sign Display is currently limited." The system picks up all the signs fine, so not sure why it says that. Do you get that warning?

Also, I noticed when setting the warning, it does not work properly. No matter how high above i set it, the warning would come on as soon as i hit the speed limit (which was not how it was set in the Hu). Do you also experience this?

*Also- how do I code adaptive lane tracking? Just setting the sensitivity menu didn't really help with that. The system is better, but still ping pongs.

Thanks again*


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> *Add 2 Adaptations in 5F-Information Electronics*
> 1. Done
> 2. Done
> 3. Done
> ...



Okay, so step 8 is unnecessary, and step 13 was slightly different. But otherwise, in essence you need to add 2 adaptations in 5F, code 2 things in A5, and code 1 thing in 17. Then reset the MIB-II. Don't forget the security code (20103) each time, as without the code, it says the functions are not available.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> .....2) the gear to show when in D or S (ie D1, D2, D3 etc) not only in M?.....


Curious, what would be the possible use of this if driving in D?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Alright- went for a drive, and the system is working. I get the signs in the MFD (and as suspected they default to the top when you switch from the MFDs view). The only thing is, it says "Dynamic Road Sign Display is currently limited." The system picks up all the signs fine, so not sure why it says that. Do you get that warning?
> 
> Also, I noticed when setting the warning, it does not work properly. No matter how high above i set it, the warning would come on as soon as i hit the speed limit (which was not how it was set in the Hu). Do you also experience this?
> 
> ...


Warning is normal for here in the NAR, can’t seem to shut it off. Think people are trying to find it. 

Never use speed warnings. 

Go to Module A5 - Frt Sens Drv. Assist 
Security Access -> code 20103 
Coding -> Byte 14 -> Bit5-7 dropdown menu -> I selected Point of Intervention 'Early'




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Warning is normal for here in the NAR, can’t seem to shut it off. Think people are trying to find it.
> 
> Never use speed warnings.
> 
> ...


Cool glad it's normal. And as usual thank you! You rock!🚗🚘


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Cool glad it's normal. And as usual thank you! You rock!


You’re welcome, my buddy on here helped me and I kept all the coding I’ve done to mine and I keep adding what I find. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You’re welcome, my buddy on here helped me and I kept all the coding I’ve done to mine and I keep adding what I find.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool lmk if you come across the coding for the D1, D2 etc transmission hack. This is from the launch event in Germany when my dealer went, so it must be possible.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Cool lmk if you come across the coding for the D1, D2 etc transmission hack. This is from the launch event in Germany when my dealer went, so it must be possible.


The gauges look similar to the R Line depiction, I’m going to guess if it’s there it’s in German in coding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> The gauges look similar to the R Line depiction, I’m going to guess if it’s there it’s in German in coding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are the standard Arteon/gti gauges. My car came with those too. R depiction is slightly different. I'm running the Tiguan/Alltrack version as it has the nicest looking graphics in classic mode. 

But I think it's something in the transmission control module that you have to code to get it to show the gear all the time. Not something in the display control module-17.



ice4life said:


> These are the 4 cockpit designs (not including e golf) from the original 12" cockpit:
> 
> Arteon / EU GTI
> 
> ...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Those are the standard Arteon/gti gauges. My car came with those too. R depiction is slightly different. I'm running the Tiguan/Alltrack version as it has the nicest looking graphics in classic mode.
> 
> But I think it's something in the transmission control module that you have to code to get it to show the gear all the time. Not something in the display control module-17.


Interesting, I have a 2019 Tiguan with the older AID, not the newer ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Go to Module A5 - Frt Sens Drv. Assist
> Security Access -> code 20103
> Coding -> Byte 14 -> Bit5-7 dropdown menu -> I selected Point of Intervention 'Early


Thanks I was able to code this today as well. It is amazing the difference, particularly when on a straight-away. My menu now shows:

Lane Assist on/off
Active Lane Tracking on/off
Warning Settings- early, medium, late (set to early)
Vibration on/off

Are the warning settings and active lane tracking related at all? Meaning, if I turned it to late, would ALT still work? I know I coded these two things separately, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

ice4life said:


> Those are the standard Arteon/gti gauges. My car came with those too. R depiction is slightly different. I'm running the Tiguan/Alltrack version as it has the nicest looking graphics in classic mode.
> 
> But I think it's something in the transmission control module that you have to code to get it to show the gear all the time. Not something in the display control module-17.


How did you code for the Tiguan version?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

faroodi said:


> How did you code for the Tiguan version?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Change visuals on AID:

Change the cluster background visuals to different models :

Select Dashboard (17)
Adaptation
Tube_Version
Variant_2 = Default
Variant_3 = Golf GTI
Variant_4 = Golf R


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

faroodi said:


> How did you code for the Tiguan version?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Reihenmotor5 said:


> Change visuals on AID:
> 
> Change the cluster background visuals to different models :
> 
> ...


I actually used obd eleven "apps" and it is listed as the "Alltrack" variant. When coding in (17), I found them in long coding but they weren't labelled so I stuck to the apps.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

So I saw in the apps there is an "overtaking prevention" app that you can code. But I don't understand what it does? Anyone familiar with this one?

It requires the park assistant and lkas and monitors the side of the car, but I'm not sure for what?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> So I saw in the apps there is an "overtaking prevention" app that you can code. But I don't understand what it does? Anyone familiar with this one?
> 
> It requires the park assistant and lkas and monitors the side of the car, but I'm not sure for what?


Making these changes will allow the car to accelerate when ACC is engaged. If you change lanes with ACC is doesn’t accelerate quickly to pass/overtake the car on the right. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Making these changes will allow the car to accelerate when ACC is engaged. If you change lanes with ACC is doesn’t accelerate quickly to pass/overtake the car on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Test it out and let me know how well it works. Not sure I want to code it yet. It should show a car outside the lane assist bars (when a car is passing) in the driver assistance menu once coded. Similar to autopilot.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Test it out and let me know how well it works. Not sure I want to code it yet.


I enabled that earlier this year, comes from all changes done in my notes app. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Euro Arteon*

Anyone here have a Euro Arteon or knows someone with one? I need the adaptations for the tail lights. Or A forum that is Euro specific? Thanks!


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

How can you add ambient color choices with VCDS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

Check this forum, most of these people on here are UK or other parts of the world.

https://www.arteonforums.com/forum/




sdvolksGTi said:


> Anyone here have a Euro Arteon or knows someone with one? I need the adaptations for the tail lights. Or A forum that is Euro specific? Thanks!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

faroodi said:


> How can you add ambient color choices with VCDS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. Control Module 09 
2. Adaptation
 3. Int. light, 2nd generation - Instrumententafelbeleuchtung mehrfarbig: (not active) > active 
4. Interior light, light configuration - Ambient_Farbliste_HMI: (not active) > Active
 5. Ambient Light Color List: (0) > Set your RGB Values for all 10(or 30) Colour options (Rotwert = Red, Gruenwert - Green, Blauwert = Blue)

VN]_Interior_light_lamp_configuration:
[LO]_Ambient_Farbliste_HMI: [VN]_active
[
VN]_Ambience_lightning_color_list: or Ambientelicht Farbliste
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 1: 217
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 1: 221
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 1: 235
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 2: 169
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 2: 169
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 2: 169
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 3: 247
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 3: 247
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 3: 56
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 4: 242
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 4: 0
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 4: 40
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 5: 254
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 5: 88
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 5: 240
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 6: 124
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 6: 63
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 6: 190
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 7: 0
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 7: 102
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 7: 255
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 8: 0
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 8: 204
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 8: 255
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 9: 0
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 9: 204
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 9: 0
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 10: 136
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 10: 255
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 10: 57

These are my personal colors. These are the RGB values Rotwert (Red), Gruenwert (Green), and Blauwert (Blue). All the 1s with 1s and so on. I’ll try to find the color list I built. I found values for GTI Red, Habanero orange, etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

ice4life said:


> So I saw in the apps there is an "overtaking prevention" app that you can code. But I don't understand what it does? Anyone familiar with this one?
> 
> It requires the park assistant and lkas and monitors the side of the car, but I'm not sure for what?


Looks like its an equivalent 737 MAX "MCAS" that stops you from operating the vehicle outside its intended "Driving envelope" I can't believe this stuff is creeping in to our vehicles


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

bradst3r said:


> Check this forum, most of these people on here are UK or other parts of the world.
> 
> https://www.arteonforums.com/forum/


Thank You very much!


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 1. Control Module 09
> 2. Adaptation
> 3. Int. light, 2nd generation - Instrumententafelbeleuchtung mehrfarbig: (not active) > active
> 4. Interior light, light configuration - Ambient_Farbliste_HMI: (not active) > Active
> ...


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

faroodi said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You’re welcome! Here are the colors:


White – 255, 255, 255
Platinum – 229, 228, 226
VW Goldenrod – 218, 165, 32
VW Tornado Red – 203, 23, 32
Deep Pink – 255, 20, 147
Purple – 128, 0, 128
VW Habanero Orange – 238, 90, 0
VW Silk Blue – 52, 64, 101
VW Space Cadet (From VW Logo) – 31, 47, 87
Aston Martin Kermit Green – 23, 69, 2

Got to have Deep Pink and Purple when you have a lil girl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Making these changes will allow the car to accelerate when ACC is engaged. If you change lanes with ACC is doesn’t accelerate quickly to pass/overtake the car on the right.





SDArteon said:


> Looks like its an equivalent 737 MAX "MCAS" that stops you from operating the vehicle outside its intended "Driving envelope" I can't believe this stuff is creeping in to our vehicles


It's this. So kind of the opposite. But I'm not going to code it. The system works fine now, especially with the active lane tracking and dynamic road sign assist.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> ..





sdvolksGTi said:


> ..


So I was playing around with the offline control modules to see what I could dig up. You two seem to be very adept when it comes to coding and trying out functions, so I am curious if any of this has come across your either of your coding plates:


*1) Dynamic Light Assist (Like matrix lighting, but uses the projectors and AFS to segment lighting- more advanced than simple light assist auto high beam on/off)*






So, I found the coding instructions, however, I have to wonder if our cars are slightly different, in that I believe this assumes the car has nothing coded whatsoever, and ours already has the standard light assist coded. When I looked around, I saw in the A5 driver assistance module that there is an option to switch the High Beam Assist to Dynamic Light Assist in the drop down of AFS_Coding_light_Assist. I am not sure it is as easy as just selecting this, but maybe it is. I fear for messing up the basic settings, as I have not figured out how to reset basic setting for the headlight modules (open to learning in obdeleven). 



















*
2) Activate Field Lights (Mirror Puddle Lights) when in folded position (Currently they only illuminate once fully folded, once you are in the car)*
Go into the driver door control module, and change the setting to inactive (turn_off_front_field_light_with_folded_mirror)











*3) Activate WLAN module in headunit (so that you can use the VW media control app and communicate with the cars established local area network)*
So, not sure if our cars actually have this, but I wonder if they all have it and it is just a matter of activating it. The reason I say this is because during my media control research when I had the atlas, I learned that it was part of the headunit (the WLAN module). I am not sure that they make separate MIB-2017 8" Discover Media Navigation units with and without the module. Here is what I found in coding:
Multimedia control module and radio control module both have a long coding feature to activate it. Curious what happens if you do..


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> So I was playing around with the offline control modules to see what I could dig up. You two seem to be very adept when it comes to coding and trying out functions, so I am curious if any of this has come across your either of your coding plates:
> 
> 
> *1) Dynamic Light Assist (Like matrix lighting, but uses the projectors and AFS to segment lighting- more advanced than simple light assist auto high beam on/off)*
> ...


1. This I believe is Matrix lighting, and North American models do not have the shutters for this function. If you enable this, you’ll create errors with your headlights and potentially lose some functionality. If you want AFS to work like it does in Europe, I figured out how to code it on my 2019 SEL-P R Line Tiguan. The same coding doesn’t seem to work for the 2018 models that some have tried. If you want to give it a shot I have that info, but apply at your own risk. I encountered an error myself and had to use a user name SAVVV’s instructions when he got errors after applying the doc you did to coding on his vehicle. 

2. Puddle lights active even when closed

Enabled Mirror / Puddle Lights When Mirrors Are Closed Allows the puddle light to operate, even when the mirrors are closed
Select Modules 42 and 52 Coding – Byte 01 Bit 05 – Deactivated

3. I know this is NOT available in the Tiguan, we have the Discover Media not the Discover Pro. People have mentioned purchasing a European model, but you’ll need to get the correct model number for the trim to match the car and Navi will not work in North America. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 3. I know this is NOT available in the Tiguan, we have the Discover Media not the Discover Pro. People have mentioned purchasing a European model, but you’ll need to get the correct model number for the trim to match the car and Navi will not work in North America.


Discover media works with the WLAN module. The Atlas in the USA has discover media with the module activated, so that's incorrect. Here was my thread of getting media control working in my atlas using the WLAN module:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...iversal-Tablet-Mounts-with-VW-Media-Share-App

So that's why I'm wondering if it just needs to be activated. 


As for the lights, I'm not going to mess with them as I've had light errors on past cars I tried to code.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Discover media works with the WLAN module. The Atlas in the USA has discover media with the module activated, so that's incorrect. Here was my thread of getting media control working in my atlas using the WLAN module:
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...iversal-Tablet-Mounts-with-VW-Media-Share-App
> 
> ...


Not the app if that is what you’re referring to, the HUD/MIB has two models the Discover Media and Discover Pro. The Media in the Tiguan does not have the WLAN module and is 8”, while the Discover Pro does and other upgraded features and is 9.2”. The 2020 Tiguan will have the WLAN module. 

I believe it may have been the user phlegm and I poking around and don’t see anything in the Tiguan. Not sure about what model MIB is in the Arteon. 

https://webspecial.volkswagen.de/vwinfotainment/int/en/index/infotainment-systems#/

You’ll see the Pro has WLAN in the more details while the Media does not. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Not the app if that is what you’re referring to, the HUD/MIB has two models the Discover Media and Discover Pro. The Media in the Tiguan does not have the WLAN module and is 8”, while the Discover Pro does and other upgraded features and is 9.2”. The 2020 Tiguan will have the WLAN module.
> 
> I believe it may have been the user phlegm and I poking around and don’t see anything in the Tiguan. Not sure about what model MIB is in the Arteon.
> 
> ...


I am not referring to the 9.2" Discover Pro (which yes has WLAN). The 8" Discover Media system does indeed offer WLAN, it is just not activated on any model but the Atlas. This is because Discover Pro had the live 4G connection in Europe, which was not initially compatible in the USA (until it became featured in the e-golf sel-p), whereas the Discover Media only had the WLAN system, which was really only a closed local area network for the car, and for the Atlas' Media Control system (which got canned due to file sharing laws at the 11th hour).

Here is a great explanation with a video:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...pot-mode&p=112687739&viewfull=1#post112687739

Also, here is my Atlas head unit with the WLAN option- which you could even select as a media input (on the 8" Discover Media, not 9.2" Discover Pro- notice the volume knob on the side which is not on the Discover Pro..)


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Here are some more photos of the Wi-Fi settings on the 8" Discover Media (not pro) system, so it is possible:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> I am not referring to the 9.2" Discover Pro (which yes has WLAN). The 8" Discover Media system does indeed offer WLAN, it is just not activated on any model but the Atlas. This is because Discover Pro had the live 4G connection in Europe, which was not initially compatible in the USA (until it became featured in the e-golf sel-p), whereas the Discover Media only had the WLAN system, which was really only a closed local area network for the car, and for the Atlas' Media Control system (which got canned due to file sharing laws at the 11th hour).
> 
> Here is a great explanation with a video:
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...pot-mode&p=112687739&viewfull=1#post112687739
> ...


Ok, so now I’m confused since here is your post in the thread:










So does the Tiguan have WLAN or not? Here you say all have it but it’s only turned on for the Atlas, but this post from the thread you reference you’re stating the Tiguan is missing the accompanying module that is needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ok, so now I’m confused since here is your post in the thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I am asking about this to begin with! I was told previously from a rep that the WLAN module was an add-on, but he never gave me any type of confirmation. When you look at the Discover Media 8" system, WLAN is optional in Europe, but I am not willing to believe they make two Discover Media head units (1 with and 1 without WLAN). Because we could never find the functionality in the coding, we assumed there were two types. 

Now that I have found the coding (potentially) in obdeleven, it might be that all along it was part of the Discover Media and just needs to be activated, regardless of model.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> That's why I am asking about this to begin with! I was told previously from a rep that the WLAN module was an add-on, but he never gave me any type of confirmation. When you look at the Discover Media 8" system, WLAN is optional in Europe, but I am not willing to believe they make two Discover Media head units (1 with and 1 without WLAN). Because we could never find the functionality in the coding, we assumed there were two types.
> 
> Now that I have found the coding (potentially) in obdeleven, it might be that all along it was part of the Discover Media and just needs to be activated, regardless of model.


True, but we also see how VW treats NAR vs ROW in regards to features and functions. If it is present, I know I would turn it on. If I can get a moment to jump into coding I’ll take a look again in VCDS. First tackle is to get the pano LEDs working and my lil girl asked for Lavender for RGB coloring on the dash. Yes, you read that right, Lavender. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> True, but we also see how VW treats NAR vs ROW in regards to features and functions. If it is present, I know I would turn it on. If I can get a moment to jump into coding I’ll take a look again in VCDS. First tackle is to get the pano LEDs working and my lil girl asked for Lavender for RGB coloring on the dash. Yes, you read that right, Lavender.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha fun- OBDeleven had about 4 shades of purples with the app for "30 color ambient lighting." Was def worth it. I've been sticking with green like the new B8 Passat Alltrack!

And I will play around with it as well today.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> haha fun- OBDeleven had about 4 shades of purples with the app for "30 color ambient lighting." Was def worth it. I've been sticking with green like the new B8 Passat Alltrack!
> 
> And I will play around with it as well today.


Haha, here’s my color list:

White – 255, 255, 255
Platinum – 229, 228, 226
VW Goldenrod – 218, 165, 32
VW Tornado Red – 203, 23, 32
Deep Pink – 255, 20, 147
Purple – 128, 0, 128
VW Habanero Orange – 238, 90, 0
VW Silk Blue – 52, 64, 101
VW Space Cadet (From VW Logo) – 31, 47, 87
Aston Martin Kermit Green – 23, 69, 2

Something will get bumped for Lavender. Tried to tell her Purple is pretty much Lavender, and typical 4 year old response, well light lavender. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Haha, here’s my color list:
> 
> White – 255, 255, 255
> Platinum – 229, 228, 226
> ...


Okay I played around. Got the mirror puddle lights to come on when you unlock rather than when they fold out fully. Very happy I figured that out. 

As for the wifi, it's a no-go. I coded it, and even tried the adaptation to add it, but even after rebooting the hu, there was no wifi or media control option. So I have to assume there actually is a separate module as I was told previously. 

I'm not going to touch the dynamic light assist until someone more skilled can confirm it works.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Okay I played around. Got the mirror puddle lights to come on when you unlock rather than when they fold out fully. Very happy I figured that out.
> 
> As for the wifi, it's a no-go. I coded it, and even tried the adaptation to add it, but even after rebooting the hu, there was no wifi or media control option. So I have to assume there actually is a separate module as I was told previously.
> 
> I'm not going to touch the dynamic light assist until someone more skilled can confirm it works.


If you want my coding I’ll send it via PM, I have all functions working. I have City Light, Highway light, rain light, intersection light with route data, and highway light working. I believe the Arteon can do predictive afs with the GPS. Essentially that means if you’re in an S curve as an example the lights will start to turn accordingly per the gps data. 

You want to code for Single Side Parking Light?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If you want my coding I’ll send it via PM, I have all functions working. I have City Light, Highway light, rain light, intersection light with route data, and highway light working. I believe the Arteon can do predictive afs with the GPS. Essentially that means if you’re in an S curve as an example the lights will start to turn accordingly per the gps data.
> 
> You want to code for Single Side Parking Light?
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw it had predictive AFS enabled already. The other functions were not, but when I tried coding them on my Touareg, I got AFS errors. I saw the options in the coding for all of those light functions, but I worry what errors I potentially could get. Did you get any errors activating city, highway, rain, intersection light options? 


The standing lamps I would like though. What's the code?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Yeah I saw it had predictive AFS enabled already. The other functions were not, but when I tried coding them on my Touareg, I got AFS errors. I saw the options in the coding for all of those light functions, but I worry what errors I potentially could get. Did you get any errors activating city, highway, rain, intersection light options?
> 
> 
> The standing lamps I would like though. What's the code?


Predictive AFS doesn’t work on the Tiguan, tried it and got errors. Got greedy and tried to code it. No go, but everything else worked and tested. It was cool seeing the light go out farther when hitting 70 mph on the highway. 


* match SSPL time out settings to Corey’s Tiguan

Corey’s SSPL adaptations (3 hours - tested)

ENG141656-ENG137034-Ausenlicht_uebergreifend-Faktor fuer VerfuegbarkeitstimerFaktor fuer x1 Stunden
IDE07470-ENG116720-After-run for park light-Standlicht-Nachlaufzeit30 min
ENG141656-ENG133383-Ausenlicht_uebergreifend-Standlicht-Verfuegbarkeit3 s
 Dude’s instructions

The time limit ("Verfügbarkeitstimer") seems to be encoded in the next couple channels. My 7R came coded like this:

(4)-After-run for park light-Faktor fuer VerfügbarkeitstimerFaktor fuer x5 Minuten
(5)-After-run for park light-Standlicht-Nachlaufzeit255 min
(6)-After-run for park light-Standlicht-Verfügbarkeit6 s
Ignore the incorrect time unit on the last channel (6). The time limit can be set with the unit and multiplier in channel (4) combined with (6). In the above case, (x5 minutes and 6) = 30 minutes.

I've played around with Verfügbarkeitstimer and it allows you to set a maximum time limit after which the SSPLs will turn off. For example, Faktor fuer x1 Sekunde in (4) and 30 in (6) will have the lights turn off in 30 seconds.

* May want to add this one - it reduces the “service soon warning” which starts 30 days ahead of time and shows every time you start the car. I reduced mine to two weeks. 17 - Service notification - reduce from 30d. [security code 20103 tiguan] [25327 alltrack]

I have mine set to 3 hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Predictive AFS doesn’t work on the Tiguan, tried it and got errors. Got greedy and tried to code it. No go, but everything else worked and tested. It was cool seeing the light go out farther when hitting 70 mph on the highway.
> 
> 
> * match SSPL time out settings to Corey’s Tiguan
> ...


Here's how mine is stock:









What do each of the light tricks do?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Here's how mine is stock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since I’m driving this will give you the best idea 


https://youtu.be/Cu_0G9QtAMo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Since I’m driving this will give you the best idea
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Cu_0G9QtAMo
> ...


Very good vid. Thank you. Here's the thing, since I'm using OBD eleven and not vcds, I can't do these changes because I can't set the basic settings for the headlights afterward without vcds. Therefore I'd get errors until I could do so. Doesn't seem to be part of obd elevens functionality to be able to set the basic settings for some reason..

https://www.google.com/amp/s/forums...g-NAR-Restrictions-for-Headlights/page4&amp=1


He resets the basic settings using vcds in this video. I don't know how to do that in obd eleven


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Very good vid. Thank you. Here's the thing, since I'm using OBD eleven and not vcds, I can't do these changes because I can't set the basic settings for the headlights afterward without vcds. Therefore I'd get errors until I could do so. Doesn't seem to be part of obd elevens functionality to be able to set the basic settings for some reason..
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/forums...g-NAR-Restrictions-for-Headlights/page4&amp=1


Link isn’t working? If per the title there is no disabling NAR restrictions needed like the Golf/GTI people used to follow. That setting isn’t present, I tried to what I thought was related to that setting in the new controller location and I got errors. I’ll find the post(s) I put up and documents what I did and pitfalls. It’s around #300 or so under VAG-COM under the Tiguan forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Link isn’t working? If per the title there is no disabling NAR restrictions needed like the Golf/GTI people used to follow. That setting isn’t present, I tried to what I thought was related to that setting in the new controller location and I got errors. I’ll find the post(s) I put up and documents what I did and pitfalls. It’s around #300 or so under VAG-COM under the Tiguan forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay- I just don't want errors after coding these if I can't reset the module like I said. Did you end up with any AFS errors?

Also I learned that the "marking light" is the light used in conjunction with night vision on the new Touareg to illuminate/highlight individual pedestrians and obstacles using the matrix beam lighting. Pretty cool, as I didn't know what that was called.


----------



## BobShubin (Sep 10, 2014)

ice4life said:


> Very good vid. Thank you. Here's the thing, since I'm using OBD eleven and not vcds, I can't do these changes because I can't set the basic settings for the headlights afterward without vcds. Therefore I'd get errors until I could do so. Doesn't seem to be part of obd elevens functionality to be able to set the basic settings for some reason..
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/forums...g-NAR-Restrictions-for-Headlights/page4&amp=1
> 
> ...


I remembered doing this when I had my GTI. I did the following to remove the error on OBD eleven.

55 – Headlight Regulation – Basic Settings (Run & Acknowledge Setup)
Select: Basic headlamp setting
Execute (green check)
55 – Headlight Regulation – Basic Settings
Select: Acknowledge basic setting
Execute (green check)


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Okay- I just don't want errors after coding these if I can't reset the module like I said. Did you end up with any AFS errors?
> 
> Also I learned that the "marking light" is the light used in conjunction with night vision on the new Touareg to illuminate/highlight individual pedestrians and obstacles using the matrix beam lighting. Pretty cool, as I didn't know what that was called.


Let me find my post tonight so you can see everything involved so you can make a decision since I don’t know if there’s anything that may potentially be different. Someone with a 2018 had to clear errors after the changes but got it all working. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

@ice4life I took a swing at AFS using OBD11:



















I was able to recalibrate the headlight controller, to get rid of the AFS error.
I haven't tested the changes in beam patterns though; it was just a curiosity since you guys were talking about it.

btw module 55 doesn't work in my car. I did the recalibration on *4B*. let me know if you want a screenshot.


@Reihenmotor5 Is there anything else I need to code for this feature?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

beaumisbro said:


> @ice4life I took a swing at AFS using OBD11:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can code rain light. I have fogs so I didn’t need to code all weather. 

Byte 11

Enable Intersection light with route data

For highway light to actually work go to Byte 12

Enable highway_light


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Don’t we have AFS already, or is this something else?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

faroodi said:


> Don’t we have AFS already, or is this something else?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We do but very limited, see the video above that’ll give you an idea of what the coding I’ve provided will turn on for you. Here in the states it’s limited unlike in European models. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You can code rain light. I have fogs so I didn’t need to code all weather.
> 
> Byte 11
> 
> ...


Weird that his says not enabled for the all weather lights as the Arteon has specific all weather lights like Audis which use the cornering lamps in the headlight as fog lights. There's even a button for it by the light knob, and mine was set to activated. 


For the SSPL, when I coded them, only the front light would come on on either side. I couldn't figure out why both the front and rear lights wouldn't come on so I uncoded it. 

Also, for the puddle lights turning on even when folded, it was glitching out and only doing it on the driver side. The passenger side would only illuminate when unfolded which looked stupid that one did it and one didn't. So I uncoded that too. 

Bummer, but I did turn on the overtaking prevention app which you said is for accelerating when overtaking someone using acc. Haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Weird that his says not enabled for the all weather lights as the Arteon has specific all weather lights like Audis which use the cornering lamps in the headlight as fog lights. There's even a button for it by the light knob, and mine was set to activated.
> 
> 
> For the SSPL, when I coded them, only the front light would come on on either side. I couldn't figure out why both the front and rear lights wouldn't come on so I uncoded it.
> ...


All-weather code in long coding is actually for those without fog lights. I know doesn’t make sense. I have fogs on my Tiguan and I also installed a rear fog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You can code rain light. I have fogs so I didn’t need to code all weather.
> 
> Byte 11
> 
> ...


ah okay, thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

beaumisbro said:


> ah okay, thanks! :thumbup:


You’re welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Wait, Rein, you got the real AFS working on the Arteon AND Tiguan??? Are these steps listed out anywhere? Would LOVE to turn this on.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> Wait, Rein, you got the real AFS working on the Arteon AND Tiguan??? Are these steps listed out anywhere? Would LOVE to turn this on.


Yes on my Tiguan, same coding should work since they share the same platform. Earlier in the thread I gave steps and a link to a video as to what you’ll experience when turned on compared to the limited version we are given here in the states. 

This is not matrix AFS though since in the states our lights are not equipped with shutters. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

Is there anyway to code on bluetooth album artwork to display? I know Carplay Android auto does but I been reading about people with Androids able to see bluetooth artwork.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

bradst3r said:


> Is there anyway to code on bluetooth album artwork to display? I know Carplay Android auto does but I been reading about people with Androids able to see bluetooth artwork.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> We do but very limited, see the video above that’ll give you an idea of what the coding I’ve provided will turn on for you. Here in the states it’s limited unlike in European models.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh wow! Yeah definitely looks great the full AFS. Did you post the instructions? I cannot seem to find them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

faroodi said:


> Oh wow! Yeah definitely looks great the full AFS. Did you post the instructions? I cannot seem to find them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to....php?p=113217599&share_type=t&link_source=app

Follow this link as a start, at #399 I provide steps to make changes to have better functionality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to....php?p=113217599&share_type=t&link_source=app
> 
> Follow this link as a start, at #399 I provide steps to make changes to have better functionality.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I followed the directions but now have an error for Dynamic Cornering lights. I have an SEL-P if that makes a difference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

faroodi said:


> Thanks. I followed the directions but now have an error for Dynamic Cornering lights. I have an SEL-P if that makes a difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can clear the error, if you go earlier in the thread SAVVV tried to enable Matrix lighting (not possible on the NAR models, we don’t have shutters). If you follow his steps you can clear the error. I mention that in my post that I went back to SAVVV’s steps to clear the error. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You can clear the error, if you go earlier in the thread SAVVV tried to enable Matrix lighting (not possible on the NAR models, we don’t have shutters). If you follow his steps you can clear the error. I mention that in my post that I went back to SAVVV’s steps to clear the error.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah OK. I thought that was only if you try to disable the NAR restriction. Do you recall what posting # it is? I cannot seem
To find it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

faroodi said:


> Ah OK. I thought that was only if you try to disable the NAR restriction. Do you recall what posting # it is? I cannot seem
> To find it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s around 360’s if I recall? You’ll see SAVVV talks about trying to enable matrix lighting with a post of steps from VW, then realizes we don’t have the necessary hardware. Sorry trying to get the kids ready for school and daycare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

No worries, I was doing same. I thought I found it resetting under Basic Settings but now I’ve gone from 1 fault to 3... ugh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

faroodi said:


> No worries, I was doing same. I thought I found it resetting under Basic Settings but now I’ve gone from 1 fault to 3... ugh!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And this is why I skipped this AFS mod. Don't want to deal with figuring out the fault clearing if it's not in basic settings.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Go to the Ross Tech Vag Com thread where I posted instructions and go back to post #351 and read to 354. This will help clear the errors. Here is also MrSmith4 replying in my inbox after he cleared the errors using those steps SAVVV found. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

ice4life said:


> And this is why I skipped this AFS mod. Don't want to deal with figuring out the fault clearing if it's not in basic settings.


The AFS re-calibration is in 4B Basic settings.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

beaumisbro said:


> The AFS re-calibration is in 4B Basic settings.


Thank you for posting! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

beaumisbro said:


> The AFS re-calibration is in 4B Basic settings.


Well poop, I did the top one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

beaumisbro said:


> The AFS re-calibration is in 4B Basic settings.


I don’t see any of those in 4B


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

faroodi said:


> I don’t see any of those in 4B


post a screenshot if you can. 
A few pages back, I also posted factory long coding for all modules (if you'd prefer to reset to factory and try again).


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Look in 55 I believe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

beaumisbro said:


> post a screenshot if you can.
> A few pages back, I also posted factory long coding for all modules (if you'd prefer to reset to factory and try again).





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

beaumisbro said:


> post a screenshot if you can.
> A few pages back, I also posted factory long coding for all modules (if you'd prefer to reset to factory and try again).














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

faroodi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand the wording changed if I recall correctly, I want to say you run the start and then stop. I’d have to track it down where someone posted that info to confirm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I understand the wording changed if I recall correctly, I want to say you run the start and then stop. I’d have to track it down where someone posted that info to confirm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me try that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

faroodi said:


> Let me try that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That cleared up the original issue but not the one i created after resetting adaptions under Basic Settings










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

faroodi said:


>


Following the menu structure, it should be:
1) Headlight adjustment start
2) Headlight adjustment stop

Sending you a PM.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Found it, it was start and stop. Now when I did my changes the language in that drop down was different in the older version of VCDS. 

Not sure how you’d need to clear the errors caused by the first drop down option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

beaumisbro said:


> Following the menu structure, it should be:
> 1) Headlight adjustment start
> 2) Headlight adjustment stop
> 
> Sending you a PM.


Thanks. That cleared up the dynamic cornering light issue but not the other 2 I had created by resetting adaptation- photo is post above


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Found it, it was start and stop. Now when I did my changes the language in that drop down was different in the older version of VCDS.
> 
> Not sure how you’d need to clear the errors caused by the first drop down option.
> 
> ...


Almost looks like something installed is now disabled...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ice4life said:


> Cool lmk if you come across the coding for the D1, D2 etc transmission hack. This is from the launch event in Germany when my dealer went, so it must be possible.


European Arteon has DSG 7 gear transmission, not AISIN 8 gear.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Big thanks to those that assisted me, especially Andy!!, on the adaptations that I stupidly reset on 4B. All appears to be good now. L and R light controller 1 and 2 needed to be activated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

faroodi said:


> Big thanks to those that assisted me, especially Andy!!, on the adaptations that I stupidly reset on 4B. All appears to be good now. L and R light controller 1 and 2 needed to be activated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Enjoy the added/enhanced functionality 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

faroodi said:


> Big thanks to those that assisted me, especially Andy!!, on the adaptations that I stupidly reset on 4B. All appears to be good now. L and R light controller 1 and 2 needed to be activated.


You're very welcome :thumbup::thumbup:
I'm curious to see the screenshots, where was the controller activation menu?


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

beaumisbro said:


> You're very welcome :thumbup::thumbup:
> I'm curious to see the screenshots, where was the controller activation menu?


It was in adaptations - I basically had to do a compare to your backup - once I set those to active the faults disappeared 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

faroodi said:


> It was in adaptations - I basically had to do a compare to your backup - once I set those to active the faults disappeared


 noice!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> European Arteon has DSG 7 gear transmission, not AISIN 8 gear.


Yeah but that has no bearing on the coding put out from the trans module to the instrument cluster module. 

Apr said that they would be able to add the functionality to the 8spd if they offered a tcu tune as it is loaded as a package. 

Unfortunately they said there is a backlog of tcu tuning to do, and the aisin is nowhere on the radar. So seems like this is dead in the water.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

ice4life said:


> Yeah but that has no bearing on the coding put out from the trans module to the instrument cluster module.
> 
> Apr said that they would be able to add the functionality to the 8spd if they offered a tcu tune as it is loaded as a package.
> 
> Unfortunately they said there is a backlog of tcu tuning to do, and the aisin is nowhere on the radar. So seems like this is dead in the water.


I’ve had Uni tunes on my B6 Passat and CC and the ECU tune added the gear info. I definitely miss it and was surprised it was not in the APR tune.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> This is my list; 1-20 are OBDeleven Apps
> 
> 1.	Remote functionality with ignition on
> 2.	LKAS steering wheel vibration
> ...


Updating my list so I can keep track


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

ice4life said:


> Updating my list so I can keep track


Hi,

How do you code 5-7 in VCDS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> So I saw in the apps there is an "overtaking prevention" app that you can code. But I don't understand what it does? Anyone familiar with this one?
> 
> It requires the park assistant and lkas and monitors the side of the car, but I'm not sure for what?






 
This is called overtaking prevention 
I have it coded on my Arteon, and it doesn't let you pass on the right when using ACC. Basically, not overtaking someone who is in a "faster" lane, while you're in the "slower" lane... in Europe their laws are written to say it's illegal to overtake in a slower lane, while in the US it's illegal to use the faster lane when not passing...

When this is active, if you are driving in the right lane with no one in front of you and someone in the left lane is slowing down, it will keep Pace with the left lane. Since I don't leave the ACC display up in the MFD, that image will pop up for a few seconds to show you. Then it goes away, but the car tracks the car next to it. If you hit the gas pedal it overrides the system.

Now that I have used it a few times, I can attest to it being hard to replicate the situation in which it appears. The other day, I was traveling on a 2 lane highway out to the mountains, and the left lane was ending and turning into a turn lane. As a result a bunch of cars started lining up in the left lane, and as I approached them in the right lane, the image popped up and my car slowed down. There was no one in front of me. The car was crawling until I hit the gas pedal to resume.

Yesterday however, when I was on i70 (larger 4 lane interstate), when the system recognized I was passing the cars in the left lane (I was in a lane which was ending so the cars were starting to build up to the left of me as they merged over), the system was much less obtrusive, and flashed the car image, and then started slowing down maybe by 5 or so mph. It actually helped me transition better into traffic, so I guess it's not for none.

It is set to off in the US by default, and set to on in EU by default since it is an EU law. I think it uses the park assistant sensors in the side of the car to monitor next to the vehicle, but not positive. Glad I have it, it's an interesting feature.


----------



## ArtyParty (Sep 16, 2019)

I was wondering if the AFS mod can be done on SEL models or is it for cars with cameras (SEL-P) only?


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

ArtyParty said:


> I was wondering if the AFS mod can be done on SEL models or is it for cars with cameras (SEL-P) only?


The mods were mostly related to the headlight module, so if you have the LED cluster it might work.
The tweaks are relatively simple, so if it doesn't work you should be able to revert back.
*Make sure you take config backups before changing the coding.*


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

beaumisbro said:


> The mods were mostly related to the headlight module, so if you have the LED cluster it might work.
> The tweaks are relatively simple, so if it doesn't work you should be able to revert back.
> *Make sure you take config backups before changing the coding.*


I would think as long as you had the AFS cluster (SEL and up- SE has non AFS LEDs) it should work. But back in the day, I had AFS on my Touareg, and when I went to code all these functions, they did nothing. The car offered a driver assistance camera in europe, but not in the US at the time, so you might need the camera too.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Someone needs to go to the dealer and copy all adaptations and long coding from the Atlas CrossSport to get the TJA and Dynamic Road Sign Info! Just saying


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Someone needs to go to the dealer and copy all adaptations and long coding from the Atlas CrossSport to get the TJA and Dynamic Road Sign Info! Just saying


You’ll probably need VCP for the proper firmware for the camera. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Someone needs to go to the dealer and copy all adaptations and long coding from the Atlas CrossSport to get the TJA and Dynamic Road Sign Info! Just saying


Yeh would need VCP to flash the camera. Doesn't matter about the coding. Won't support it otherwise. Plenty have done it.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Yeh would need VCP to flash the camera. Doesn't matter about the coding. Won't support it otherwise. Plenty have done it.


Darn, I'll just have to get this VCP then!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Darn, I'll just have to get this VCP then!


yeah a couple of people got it working on their e-golfs in CA. Here's the thread:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9324473-Traffic-Jam-Assist


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You can code for a pseudo TJA, but because of the states it won’t work under 40 mph with the lane assist portion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If I recall it took a few hours to show up. The first pic is what it looks like, and the second is what I found when I briefly turned it and noticed the partial icon of the school speed limit was American style, with the European style above. Reverse that.


Yesterday for the first time, I got it to show multiple signs together. It was really cool- they stack on top of each other on the main nav, and when you click on them they expand. I'm guessing one of the signs was a no passing sign.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Yesterday for the first time, I got it to show multiple signs together. It was really cool- they stack on top of each other on the main nav, and when you click on them they expand. I'm guessing one of the signs was a no passing sign.


Very cool, I’ll have to try. May try it tonight. I usually only show NAV on the dash and have CarPlay album art on the MIB. Little ones love to see the album art cover for songs they listen to every day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ice4life said:


> Yesterday for the first time, I got it to show multiple signs together. It was really cool- they stack on top of each other on the main nav, and when you click on them they expand. I'm guessing one of the signs was a no passing sign.


Interesting. I have the stacking signs in the Tiguan on the DCP, but not in the Arteon. I thought that was a bug with the Tiguan, but, apparently not.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I'm slowly gathering parts for the taillights. Pins, Wires, and trying to figure out the coding. I'm not wanting to take my car apart just yet. I'm waiting for the weather to cool down to do that. I think the door cards have to come out to replace the trim. And I need to figure out the connector for the ambient lights, so I don't break it on the dash trim.


Any update? Dying to see and maybe partake..


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Any update? Dying to see and maybe partake..












I ran a wire from the outer turn signal wires from pin 8 to the inner signals also pin 8 and swapped the connectors.

The laptop that I use for VCDS updated to Windows S mode, so now I can't use it unless I update to window pro.






This might have similar coding to the Arteon, but in different slots. I just cant test it out.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I ran a wire from the outer turn signal wires from pin 8 to the inner signals also pin 8 and swapped the connectors.
> 
> The laptop that I use for VCDS updated to Windows S mode, so now I can't use it unless I update to window pro.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you're making progress. Much more interested in the wood trim.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Glad to see you're making progress. Much more interested in the wood trim.


I haven't started that one yet. I'll do that and put my heated wheel back on.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Alright, I am still experimenting with adding WLAN to the MIB-II headunit. I got a little further than I did previously, and now I have the WLAN menu (albeit greyed out), as well as the Media Control menu (which says no WLAN). On the MIB-I units, Discover Media (smaller nav) and Discover Pro (larger nav) had the WLAN antenna embedded into the bluetooth antenna, and the smaller unit just needed it to be activated. 

With the MIB-II headunits, I am not sure why it is different. I have coded and added adaptations, but it truly appears the system does not support it. The only other thing I am going to try, is to go into the engineering menu and see if there is anything in there that I can activate.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Anybody know if the inner headlight ring lights up or if it’s just for looks?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Anybody know if the inner headlight ring lights up or if it’s just for looks?....


When you turn on your headlights and look, what do you see?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Anybody know if the inner headlight ring lights up or if it’s just for looks?


Just for looks.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Just for looks.


Darn, thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

I got the Euro tails installed and programed in. The turns are solid amber on inner and outer tails. I just need to figure out the dynamic part.


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

Post some video of it when you get a chance please!




sdvolksGTi said:


> I got the Euro tails installed and programed in. The turns are solid amber on inner and outer tails. I just need to figure out the dynamic part.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I got the Euro tails installed and programed in. The turns are solid amber on inner and outer tails. I just need to figure out the dynamic part.


Module 09 Central Electrics, adaptations, has Aussenlicht_Heck, and aussenlicht_blinker- might be in one of those, but should def be somewhere in 09.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Alright, I am still experimenting with adding WLAN to the MIB-II headunit. I got a little further than I did previously, and now I have the WLAN menu (albeit greyed out), as well as the Media Control menu (which says no WLAN). On the MIB-I units, Discover Media (smaller nav) and Discover Pro (larger nav) had the WLAN antenna embedded into the bluetooth antenna, and the smaller unit just needed it to be activated.
> 
> With the MIB-II headunits, I am not sure why it is different. I have coded and added adaptations, but it truly appears the system does not support it. The only other thing I am going to try, is to go into the engineering menu and see if there is anything in there that I can activate.


An update on the WLAN; Looks like the Atlas has a different internal module, but they might be swappable..

Arteon 3Q*0* 035 876 *B*
Atlas 3Q*F* 035 876 *A*


You can see WLAN and BT MAC adress. Atlas module:









Arteon module without WLAN MAC:










Arteon BT module is UGZZF*2*
https://fccid.io/CWTUGZZF2

Atlas WIFI/BT module is UGZZF*1*
https://fccid.io/CWTUGZZF1


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

bradst3r said:


> Post some video of it when you get a chance please!


Sure thing I have a video but it was just to see what I changed. I take a new video and put it on the You Tube.



ice4life said:


> Module 09 Central Electrics, adaptations, has Aussenlicht_Heck, and aussenlicht_blinker- might be in one of those, but should def be somewhere in 09.


I'm not sure if there's a separate signal wire or if it uses the same power input. I tested the lights before hand and one of the pins didn't light up anything, I'm assuming that's the key.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Been trying to get the SSPL to work. When I code it, it only activates the front light, not the rear. I cannot find the adapatation to turn on the rear light as well.

SSPL is for parallel parking- you turn on the parking lamps f/r on the side of the car that is out in the street, by turning the signal on when the car is off in the direction of the side you want illuminated. They use them in europe. They will time out after 30 mins to protect the battery, but you can change that length in module 09 as well.



*Single Side Parking Light *
9-Central Electronics; Security code 31347
Adaptations
Driving light and parking light
Parklicht ueber LSS aktiviert (Außenlicht_uebergreifend-Parklicht ueber LSS aktiviert) *set to one-sided*

*Only the front light bar is enabled, anyone know how to get the rear parking light as well?
*


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Been trying to get the SSPL to work. When I code it, it only activates the front light, not the rear. I cannot find the adapatation to turn on the rear light as well.
> 
> SSPL is for parallel parking- you turn on the parking lamps f/r on the side of the car that is out in the street, by turning the signal on when the car is off in the direction of the side you want illuminated. They use them in europe. They will time out after 30 mins to protect the battery, but you can change that length in module 09 as well.
> 
> ...


The coding info I have works front and rear when I enable SSPL



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Off Road Display
> This enables an ‘Off Road Display’ on the headunit. Once enabled, it will appear under the ‘Car’ Menu, tap ‘Selections’ and tap Off-Road.
> Select Control Unit 5F (Information Electrical)
> Security Access 31347 or 20103
> ...


This didn't work for me, was anyone able to get the off-road display working on their arteon. It says function not available.





SDArteon said:


> So I actually did the tow bar fitting today. In case other members are interested here is a summary


I still want to see it so badly. Euro tow bars are the coolest.





vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> would the state grant exceptions then to mounting a plate? i mean you could argue that it would make the vehicle not as safe.
> never understood the reason behind having a front plate anyway.but GL!


I asked the DMV, and they told me they scan front plates in parking lots and on streets so that they can make the parking enforcement more efficient. I still didn't mount mine- I just throw it in the front window if I have to park somewhere.





SDArteon said:


> A bit more than that - 279 Euro delivered so $305, but new and OEM. The Mirror glass can be removed with fingers or trim tool and then there are just two tabs the move and the cap slides off. You have to press out the blindspot warning lamp and then swap and re-install. About 45 mins in total.


You got a good deal- I ended up paying $343 shipped. 





Reihenmotor5 said:


> The coding info I have works front and rear when I enable SSPL


Yeah I read through the entire Tiguan thread and it appears the tig works right out of the gate. Some people have had issues getting the front or rear on together in the golf forum. I am not sure where to look, but it has to be somewhere in 09.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> This didn't work for me, was anyone able to get the off-road display working on their arteon. It says function not available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea it seems some people have to different ways of coding per the instructions. My buddy had an SE model I believe so one way for him and then a different way for mine being an SEL-P. That’s why there’s options on coding in my listing. Took him and I a good bit to nail it down and nail down the limit of 3 hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea it seems some people have to different ways of coding per the instructions. My buddy had an SE model I believe so one way for him and then a different way for mine being an SEL-P. That’s why there’s options on coding in my listing. Took him and I a good bit to nail it down and nail down the limit of 3 hours.


Yeah- I found the time limit section also in 09 adaptations, so now I just need to find the rear light activation. Getting closer!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Yeah- I found the time limit section also in 09 adaptations, so now I just need to find the rear light activation. Getting closer!


If I recall part is also in A5 for some for some reason. Go back to the Tig VCDS thread, I think post 367 or 376 by type17volkswagen and it has a pic of my ride with SSPL working in my driveway. He posts some info and links to another person that has a great write up on how to enable SSPL. Hope that helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If I recall part is also in A5 for some for some reason. Go back to the Tig VCDS thread, I think post 367 or 376 by type17volkswagen and it has a pic of my ride with SSPL working in my driveway. He posts some info and links to another person that has a great write up on how to enable SSPL. Hope that helps.


I read the whole thing- the first part (which turns on both front and rear on the tig) only turns on the front on the arteon. The other things he listed were for timing and brightness, but those settings were fine on mine. So I need to dig around in 09 for the rear lights. I think there must be something in the rear light section which has to be turned on manually.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Tried to add auto start stop reasons and driver alert system, but I may not have gotten everything I needed yet. 5F adaptations, gen2


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

bradst3r said:


> Post some video of it when you get a chance please!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I'm not sure if there's a separate signal wire or if it uses the same power input. I tested the lights before hand and one of the pins didn't light up anything, I'm assuming that's the key.


Maybe you misunderstood what I was saying. There are setting that have to be coded to tell the light modules they are using dynamic signals. I saw them in 09, and they are called like dynamiche or something like that. I imagine right now yours is coded just to be solid amber, but there were even time lapse settings for the dynamic strip.





ice4life said:


> Been trying to get the SSPL to work. When I code it, it only activates the front light, not the rear. I cannot find the adapatation to turn on the rear light as well.
> SSPL is for parallel parking- you turn on the parking lamps f/r on the side of the car that is out in the street, by turning the signal on when the car is off in the direction of the side you want illuminated. They use them in europe. They will time out after 30 mins to protect the battery, but you can change that length in module 09 as well.
> *Single Side Parking Light *
> 9-Central Electronics; Security code 31347
> ...


Bumping this one





ice4life said:


> This didn't work for me, was anyone able to get the off-road display working on their arteon. It says function not available.


Bumping this one





ice4life said:


> Tried to add auto start stop reasons and driver alert system, but I may not have gotten everything I needed yet. 5F adaptations, gen2


These were giving me "module incorrectly coded" errors so I took them out for resolution. I think the modules just don't support them.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Maybe you misunderstood what I was saying. There are setting that have to be coded to tell the light modules they are using dynamic signals. I saw them in 09, and they are called like dynamiche or something like that. I imagine right now yours is coded just to be solid amber, but there were even time lapse settings for the dynamic strip.


OK, Gotcha. I'll just have to play around with it. And get the old translator out.


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh yeah I'm digging these! What harness do I need and coding to get these to work? I'll check Ebay for a set now =)





sdvolksGTi said:


> https://youtu.be/3zFZrrKFxSU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

bradst3r said:


> Oh yeah I'm digging these! What harness do I need and coding to get these to work? I'll check Ebay for a set now =)


No new harness needed, I just got the part number off the old connector and bought the U.S. spec connector for each assembly. I swapped the pins in the new connector and used same pin numbers. I also bought a set of pins and used those to link a wire form the outer tails to the inners tails.

Hook up Wire Kit (Stranded Wire Kit) 20 Gauge 6 Colors 19.6 feet Each Electrical Wire 20 AWG PVC Wire
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073QJ28ZQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

IWISS SN-2549 Crimping Tools for AWG28-18 (0.08-1.0 mm2) XH2.54/Dupont 2.54/2.8/3.0/3.96/4.8/KF2510/JST Terminal Crimper Plier Ratcheting Wire Connector Crimping Tool
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N4L8QMW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Aircus 100pcs/lot Crimp Terminals (pins) For Repair Wire 000979025E 000 979 025 E - (Color Name: 50 pcs)
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07MNSPSFG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

VW Arteon 3H LED Rückleuchten Schlussleuchten Rear Lights Rechts und Links Post #36 has one of the taillights part number (EU) is the amber spec taillighs

Coding: I will have to edited this for that when I get home.


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

Great thanks! Also I'm sure you did this already, but did you verify the stock tail lights that come with our car have no bulbs in the turn signal strip and cannot be activated with a custom harness/coding?




sdvolksGTi said:


> No new harness needed, I just got the part number off the old connector and bought the U.S. spec connector for each assembly. I swapped the pins in the new connector and used same pin numbers. I also bought a set of pins and used those to link a wire form the outer tails to the inners tails.
> 
> Hook up Wire Kit (Stranded Wire Kit) 20 Gauge 6 Colors 19.6 feet Each Electrical Wire 20 AWG PVC Wire
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073QJ28ZQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> ...


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reih/Ice,

If possible, could you please post the long code you have for 4B? I noticed on my drive home last night my AFS acting a bit strange and I don't know why. 

1. When taking right turns, I twice noticed the lights start to turn and then immediately go back to center for some reason, right at the start of the turn. Not sure why it would do this.

2. When sitting at a red light behind another care, my right headlight just kept moving back and forth, for no reason. I wasn't touching the wheel or even moving, so I'm not sure why it did that. 

I'm wondering if I'm missing something in my coding and my lights are acting a bit wonky.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> Reih/Ice,
> 
> If possible, could you please post the long code you have for 4B? I noticed on my drive home last night my AFS acting a bit strange and I don't know why.
> 
> ...


PM being sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

If it helps, 4B on mine looks like this: 000000050900045206312F03430000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Thanks Beau. You've gone through and made all the AFS changes too I take it?


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

M Diddy said:


> Thanks Beau. You've gone through and made all the AFS changes too I take it?


I enabled everything except rain and all weather lights. screencaps below.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

bradst3r said:


> Great thanks! Also I'm sure you did this already, but did you verify the stock tail lights that come with our car have no bulbs in the turn signal strip and cannot be activated with a custom harness/coding?


Yes I have, our taillights physically have less pins.



*OUTER TAIL LAMPS (EU)* (4 PINS PER UNIT)

MX3 Left Tail Lamp

M4 Left Tail Lamp Bulb (Pin 2)
M6 Left Rear Turn Signal Bulb (Pin 8)
M9 Left Brake Lamp Bulb (Pin 5)
Ground (Pin 3) 

MX4 Right Tail Lamp

M2 Right Tail Lamp Bulb (Pin 4)
M8 Right Rear Turn Signal Bulb (Pin 8)
M10 Right Brake Lamp Bulb (Pin 5)
Ground (Pin 3)

*INNER TAIL LAMPS (EU)* (5 PINS PER UNIT) 

MX5 Left Tail Lamp

M16 Left Back-Up Lamp Bulb (Pin 7) 
M49 Left Tail Lamp Bulb (Pin 4) 
M80 Left Rear Turn Signal Bulb (Pin 8)
L46 Left Rear Fog Lamp Bulb (Pin 6)
Ground (Pin 3) 

MX6 Right Tail Lamp

M17 Right Back-Up Lamp Bulb (Pin 8) 
M50 Right Tail Lamp Bulb 2 (Pin 6) 
M81 Right Rear Turn Signal Bulb 2 (Pin 8)
L47 Right Rear Fog Lamp Bulb (Pin 7)
Ground (Pin 3) 

*OUTER TAIL LAMPS (NA)* (4 PINS PER UNIT)

MX3 Left Tail Lamp

M6 Left Rear Turn Signal Bulb (Pin 8) (Adaptation 28BR 32)
M9 Left Break Lamp Bulb (Pin 5) (Adaptation 20BR 35)
M21 Left Brake/Tail Lamp Bulb (Pin 4) (Adaptation 28BR 32)
Ground (Pin 3)

MX4 Right Tail Lamp

M8 Right Rear Turn Signal Bulb (Pin 8) (Adaptation 27NSL 32)
M10 Right Break Lamp Bulb (Pin 5) (Adaptation 21BR 35)
M22 Right Brake/Tail Lamp Bulb 9 (Pin 4) (Adaptation 27NSL 32)
Ground (Pin 3)

*INNER TAIL LAMPS (NA)* (3 PINS PER UNIT)

MX5 Left Tail Lamp

M16 Left Back-Up Lamp Bulb (Pin 7) (Adaptation# 29RFL 32)
M4 Left Tail Lamp Bulb (Pin 4) (Adaptation# 16BLK 37)
Ground (Pin 3) 

MX6 Right Tail Lamp

M17 Right Back-Up Lamp Bulb (Pin 7) (Adaptation# 29RFL 32)
M2 Right Tail Lamp Bulb 2 (Pin 6) (Adaptation# 17BLK 37)
Ground (Pin 3)


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

M Diddy said:


> Reih/Ice,
> 
> If possible, could you please post the long code you have for 4B? I noticed on my drive home last night my AFS acting a bit strange and I don't know why.
> 
> ...


Mine does this too.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Mine does this too.


Weird, not happening here but highway isn’t extending out anymore at high speed. Seems to have started after predictive AFS was activated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Mine does this too.





M Diddy said:


> Reih/Ice,
> 
> If possible, could you please post the long code you have for 4B? I noticed on my drive home last night my AFS acting a bit strange and I don't know why.
> 
> ...


I didn't mess with any of the headlight coding. I've had issues in the past with similar mods to my Touareg, so I avoided this mod. Best of luck guys.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

My easy entry/exit seat stopped working for some reason. It was working up until today. I tried checking and unchecking the box, but nothing. I also tried putting the seat all the way forward, then back, and then pressing the memory button to reset it, but it didn't work. 

I know there's a sequence but I don't know what it is. Any idea?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> My easy entry/exit seat stopped working for some reason. It was working up until today. I tried checking and unchecking the box, but nothing. I also tried putting the seat all the way forward, then back, and then pressing the memory button to reset it, but it didn't work.
> 
> I know there's a sequence but I don't know what it is. Any idea?


Nvm that was the sequence, just needed to lock and unlock the car to reset it fully.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Ignition push start to pulse like a heartbeat*

Works for Arteon Model!!






Try this:
Go to the KESSY module Acc/Start Auth. @ address hex05
Select Security Access
Enter the magic number 20103
Select Adaptation
Change the channels below to active
ENG123036-ENG154826-DeveloperCoding: Search lights-ZAT_illumination_concept_mybeat_clamp58xt
ENG123036-ENG154827-DeveloperCoding: Search lights-ZAT_illumination_modus_mybeat_clamp58xt


Don
Credit: DV52


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Works for Arteon Model!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> ...


I love this mod in conjunction with my headlight switch fading in and out. I was glad to see Don come through with these steps after seeing it in a YouTube video. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I love this mod in conjunction with my headlight switch fading in and out. I was glad to see Don come through with these steps after seeing it in a YouTube video.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reihenmotor5

I saw in another thread the fade in and out worked on your Tiguan but not the Arteon. Did you end up getting it to work on the Arteon?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

LSIII said:


> Reihenmotor5
> 
> I saw in another thread the fade in and out worked on your Tiguan but not the Arteon. Did you end up getting it to work on the Arteon?


You’ll see above that sdvolksGTI got it to work on his Arteon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You’ll see above that sdvolksGTI got it to work on his Arteon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I was referring to the head light switch not the engine start button.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Works for Arteon Model!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it pulse all the time or only when you have just unlocked and entered the vehicle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

LSIII said:


> Does it pulse all the time or only when you have just unlocked and entered the vehicle?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It dims down when you press start.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

LSIII said:


> Sorry I was referring to the head light switch not the engine start button.


I don’t see why it wouldn’t since we’re both on the same platform. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

LSIII said:


> Reihenmotor5
> 
> I saw in another thread the fade in and out worked on your Tiguan but not the Arteon. Did you end up getting it to work on the Arteon?


That was me, actually, and no, I did not. The light switch fades in on the Tig, but not the Arteon.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

M Diddy said:


> That was me, actually, and no, I did not. The light switch fades in on the Tig, but not the Arteon.


My mixup. Thanks for the info.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

beaumisbro said:


> @ice4life I took a swing at AFS using OBD11:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guys, just wondering if anyone else besides Beau has this Light Assist option in their menu. That doesn't show in mine. I just have from AFS down.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I have light assist in my MIB, if I uncheck it it’ll turn off HBA which I’ve coded to permanently on. If I flick my stalk while unchecked the white light icon with the A doesn’t come on the AID. If I put a check back in light assist on the MIB, flick my stalk then the white light icon with the A appears. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> Guys, just wondering if anyone else besides Beau has this Light Assist option in their menu. That doesn't show in mine. I just have from AFS down.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I don't have it either. It's prob able to be added with coding. I would think in 5F under adaptations one of the menu_show options. Not really needed though which is prob why they left it out. 

Interestingly, you can't turn off light assist when your lights are on unless you turn the light switch to off and back on. If you try to flick the stack to deactivate it (which you can do when the lights are off), it just flashes the high beams in addition to being active.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

When I first coded AFS options, I figured that option in the MIB was for HBA. When I would uncheck it I would get an AFS error. Now that I put a check in long coding under 4B for High Beam Assist enabled I don’t get the AFS error when unchecked through the MIB. It turns off HBA as expected. Just odd that when I check it back on it doesn’t turn HBA back on permanently as mentioned earlier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

I stumbled upon two tweaks that will work for SEL-P owners with the electric hatch. I was able to change the easy close delay time from 20s to 30s and I was able to make the easy close button lock the doors. 

Channel 05 ACC/Start Auth

Security Access Code 20103

Adaption
Timeframe scan active, 20.00s to 30.00s

VIP Coding easy close locking, not active to active​


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

LSIII said:


> Iand I was able to make the easy close button lock the doors.
> 
> Channel *[B7]* ACC/Start Auth
> 
> ...


I think I'm in love with you. :heart: I can finally lock the car from the trunk without having to go back around to the handle or pull out my key. 

I noticed there was also kick to close as a setting but I didn't play with it.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

ice4life said:


> I think I'm in love with you. :heart: I can finally lock the car from the trunk without having to go back around to the handle or pull out my key.
> 
> I noticed there was also kick to close as a setting but I didn't play with it.


It made me ecstatic!!! It would be even better if I could figure out how to get the Alarm acknowledgment to sound when closing the hatch when all the doors are already locked just like my last two VW's did by default. It is what I was trying to figure out when I discovered these two tweaks. 

Yea I saw that too, but didn't mess with it either, as I recall someone saying they couldn't get kick to close to work even when coded. I'll probably go back and find that post and dig into it more to see if maybe that was missing piece or not.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

LSIII said:


> It made me ecstatic!!! It would be even better if I could figure out how to get the Alarm acknowledgment to sound when closing the hatch when all the doors are already locked just like my last two VW's did by default. It is what I was trying to figure out when I discovered these two tweaks.
> 
> Yea I saw that too, but didn't mess with it either, as I recall someone saying they couldn't get kick to close to work even when coded. I'll probably go back and find that post and dig into it more to see if maybe that was missing piece or not.


Now I get what you were talking about with the horn on trunk close- I noticed too that even though I get the horn on a normal lock (first time now), it doesn't do it when locking the trunk. I don't care though- this was a huge win as it is on many luxury cars and almost never on a non-lux power tailgate car (the lock button on trunk).


----------



## Pasat1111 (Oct 29, 2013)

Where is everyone buying IOS OBDeleven Pro. I know you find it from the site, but anywhere else. Deutsch Autoparts doesn’t have it for the Arteon, but I also e-mailed them to see when they might have it.


----------



## ged22 (May 14, 2011)

There is no version for iOS. I bought a Amazon Fire tablet, loaded the Google Play store, and use the OBDeleven app that way.

Apparently they are having issues with the new iOS-compatible dongle.


----------



## Pasat1111 (Oct 29, 2013)

Ah ha, that makes sense now. I saw a Beta version and that was it. 

So, I pose this question, $150 for OBD11 and FireTablet or $199 Ross VAG-Comm; pros vs cons? OBD11 seems a bit user friendly with the same functions.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Pasat1111 said:


> Ah ha, that makes sense now. I saw a Beta version and that was it.
> 
> So, I pose this question, $150 for OBD11 and FireTablet or $199 Ross VAG-Comm; pros vs cons? OBD11 seems a bit user friendly with the same functions.


iirc Gen1 OBDeleven Pro is $80 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

Pasat1111 said:


> Ah ha, that makes sense now. I saw a Beta version and that was it.
> 
> So, I pose this question, $150 for OBD11 and FireTablet or $199 Ross VAG-Comm; pros vs cons? OBD11 seems a bit user friendly with the same functions.


I was going to go with Ross Vag Comm, but only downfall is its limited to 3 Vins $199 or $299 10 Vins or if you upgrade from 10 to get unlimited think its another 200$ or so and I would need to get at least 10 because my family have 3 other Volkswagen's lol


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

Can my VCDS tool be used to reset the TPMS if the shop doesn't do it correctly?
I'm having my new winter setup mounted and installed on Tuesday at some random local shop (as the wheels & tires were purchased a la carte, although Tire Rack always installed the sensors on the wheels).
I know that previously when my winter setup was installed each fall at Tire Rack, I would usually have to revisit them to reset the TPMS as the low-pressure light came back on incorrectly.
I've noticed that Amazon has some TPMS-specific tools, but I wasn't sure if those were necessary in addition to VCDS, or if that was just for people who didn't have something as comprehensive as VCDS.


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

Any hunch whether running a VCDS scan would turn up the source of a blown cig lighter?
Here are the details on what happened:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9360615-Blown-cig-lighter


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

So I've decided to remove the Predictive_AFS from the Arteon. I have no idea why, but, with it turned on on my Arteon, the lights seem to ALWAYS be moving back and forth. It doesn't happen on the Tig, but, I was stuck in Philly traffic Saturday night and all I saw was my lights moving the entire time, even while not moving. It's weird. It just seems like there may be another setting that's necessary for them to work properly on the Arteon that isn't there on the Tig.

It may also explain why the Tig headlights are set for ECE while the Arteons are set for FMVSS. I don't think the Arteons are capable. When when taking a turn, I notice the lights start to turn with the road, and then bounce right back to center, almost like they're not capable of doing the whole turn. It seems as though the NAR lights are truly different than those in ROW for the Arteon.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> So I've decided to remove the Predictive_AFS from the Arteon. I have no idea why, but, with it turned on on my Arteon, the lights seem to ALWAYS be moving back and forth. It doesn't happen on the Tig, but, I was stuck in Philly traffic Saturday night and all I saw was my lights moving the entire time, even while not moving. It's weird. It just seems like there may be another setting that's necessary for them to work properly on the Arteon that isn't there on the Tig.
> 
> It may also explain why the Tig headlights are set for ECE while the Arteons are set for FMVSS. I don't think the Arteons are capable. When when taking a turn, I notice the lights start to turn with the road, and then bounce right back to center, almost like they're not capable of doing the whole turn. It seems as though the NAR lights are truly different than those in ROW for the Arteon.


I haven't done anything to my light coding and it says enabled for predictive AFS. Maybe it's something else causing the issues on yours?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> So I've decided to remove the Predictive_AFS from the Arteon. I have no idea why, but, with it turned on on my Arteon, the lights seem to ALWAYS be moving back and forth. It doesn't happen on the Tig, but, I was stuck in Philly traffic Saturday night and all I saw was my lights moving the entire time, even while not moving. It's weird. It just seems like there may be another setting that's necessary for them to work properly on the Arteon that isn't there on the Tig.
> 
> It may also explain why the Tig headlights are set for ECE while the Arteons are set for FMVSS. I don't think the Arteons are capable. When when taking a turn, I notice the lights start to turn with the road, and then bounce right back to center, almost like they're not capable of doing the whole turn. It seems as though the NAR lights are truly different than those in ROW for the Arteon.


Have you tried turning off items that were enabled in coding, run basic settings again. Then go back in, enable, go into the MIB do a factory reset of lights, reboot the MIB and then outside the car run basic settings again? 

I’ve noticed after doing so movement of the lights in the Tiguan for predictive AFS is smooth. Not janky in movement. Now it moves smoothly, compared to before it just basically popped into position for an upcoming turn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Have you tried turning off items that were enabled in coding, run basic settings again. Then go back in, enable, go into the MIB do a factory reset of lights, reboot the MIB and then outside the car run basic settings again?
> 
> I’ve noticed after doing so movement of the lights in the Tiguan for predictive AFS is smooth. Not janky in movement. Now it moves smoothly, compared to before it just basically popped into position for an upcoming turn.
> 
> ...



I have. I used the same procedure for both the Tig and the Arteon. The Arteon is just weird. 

When I was sitting in traffic on 76, my lights were just constantly moving back and forth. It was so weird. I wasn't even touching the steering wheel and was on a straight part of the road. I've noticed they move when I'm even sitting at a red light. It's literally all the time. The Tig is just fine. Smooth as can be and no movements other than when turning the wheel or entering a turn.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> I have. I used the same procedure for both the Tig and the Arteon. The Arteon is just weird.
> 
> When I was sitting in traffic on 76, my lights were just constantly moving back and forth. It was so weird. I wasn't even touching the steering wheel and was on a straight part of the road. I've noticed they move when I'm even sitting at a red light. It's literally all the time. The Tig is just fine. Smooth as can be and no movements other than when turning the wheel or entering a turn.


Have you tried setting to ECE? The ECE vs FMVSS is the angle of projection (primarily how wide) from different lighting locations around the vehicle. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reposting this for sdvolks
*
Arteon Instructions for Dynamic Road Sign Recognition*
1. Go into Module 5F Information Electronics
2. Security Access – Access Code 20103
3. Select Adaptations, then Vehicle_Functions_List_BAP_Gen2
4. Select menu_display_road_sign_identification_0x21, (OR menu_display_traffic_sign_recognition_0x21) and set to Enabled
5. Select Adaptions, Vehicle_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu
6. Select menu_display_road_sign_identification (OR menu_display_traffic_sign_recognition), set to Enabled
7. Go Back

8. Select Coding, and then select Byte 24, activate Bit 6

9. Go into Module A5 - Front Sensor Driver Assistance
10. Security Access – Access Code 20103
11. Select Coding, and then select Byte 16, activate Bit 4

12. Go into Module 17 Instruments
13. Select Coding, then Byte 5, active bit 2

14. Go back into Module A5 - Front Sensor Driver Assistance
15. Security Access – Access Code 20103
16. Select Adaptations, then Road sign detection fusion mode, and change to Road Sign Detection. The original is Road Sign Fusion

17. Press and hold infotainment device power button to reboot the infotainment system


*Add 2 Adaptations in 5F-Information Electronics*
1. Done
2. Done
3. Done
4. Done
5. Done
6. Done
7. Done

*Code in 5F-Information Electronics*
8. Confused- Mine had (Byte 24, Bit 6) active already- (8C) and there wasn't anything I saw on the Long Coding list (not the actual coding, but the list where you access the coding)

*Code in A5-Front Sensor Driver Assistance*
9. Done
10. Done
11. Done

*Code in 17-Instruments*
12. Done
13. Confused- Mine had (Byte 5, bit 2) active already- (C6) but I was able to select "Road Sign Detection," on the Long Coding list (not the actual coding, but the list where you access the coding)

*Code in A5-Front Sensor Driver Assistance*
14. Done
15. Done
16. Done

*Reset MIB-II System*
17. Done


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Reposting this for sdvolks
> *
> Arteon Instructions for Dynamic Road Sign Recognition*
> 1. Go into Module 5F Information Electronics
> ...


Thank you Ice, I shall look into this.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Anyone know the specifics for unblocking the menus while driving? Someone posted in the Tiguan forum to just change all to unblocked but I'm fairly certain there are specific ones you need to unblock. Any ideas? This is what they posted:

1. Control Unit 5F
2. Security Access 20103
3. Adaptations
4. Search “Locked”, change all values from Blocked to Non_Blocked
5. Long Coding
6. Go to Byte 23
7. Uncheck all items (value for Byte 23 should be 00)


----------



## Joshuaortiz31 (Oct 16, 2019)

I don't suppose anyone here lives near San Antonio, TX or within an hours drive? I'd love to make 6 mods to Archie. But I only have one VW and don't see the value in purchasing the entire VCDS system. I'll compensate!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Anyone know the specifics for unblocking the menus while driving? Someone posted in the Tiguan forum to just change all to unblocked but I'm fairly certain there are specific ones you need to unblock. Any ideas? This is what they posted:
> 
> 1. Control Unit 5F
> 2. Security Access 20103
> ...


This is the original coding. Add the NHSTA changes also. 

5F Change settings and enter NAV/CarPlay address while in motion

Below is the steps to enable blocked settings menu items for Car (General Settings), Media, Phone and Radio

1. From VCDS, select Controller Module 5F-Information Electr., 

2. Enter Security Login code = 20103

3. Under Adaptions, Query for the channels listed below and set the value = NON_BLOCKED (Blocked means, settings not available in motion), for each of them.

IDE11502-ENG127601-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_0
IDE11502-ENG127612-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_11
IDE11502-ENG127613-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_12
IDE11502-ENG127603-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_2
IDE11502-ENG127604-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_3
IDE11502-ENG127608-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_7
IDE11502-ENG127522-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_1
IDE11502-ENG127531-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_10
IDE11502-ENG127532-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_11
IDE11502-ENG127533-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_12
IDE11502-ENG127534-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_13
IDE11502-ENG127536-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_15
IDE11502-ENG127524-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_3
IDE11502-ENG127525-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_4
IDE11502-ENG127526-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_5
IDE11502-ENG127529-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_8
IDE11502-ENG127530-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_9
IDE11502-ENG127545-Locked menu contents-FB_PHONE_0
IDE11502-ENG127549-Locked menu contents-FB_PHONE_4
IDE11502-ENG127550-Locked menu contents-FB_PHONE_5
IDE11502-ENG127551-Locked menu contents-FB_PHONE_6
IDE11502-ENG127552-Locked menu contents-FB_PHONE_7
IDE11502-ENG127508-Locked menu contents-FB_TUNER_3
IDE11502-ENG127509-Locked menu contents-FB_TUNER_4
IDE11502-ENG127510-Locked menu contents-FB_TUNER_5
IDE11502-ENG127511-Locked menu contents-FB_TUNER_6
IDE11502-ENG127512-Locked menu contents-FB_TUNER_7



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Joshuaortiz31 said:


> I don't suppose anyone here lives near San Antonio, TX or within an hours drive? I'd love to make 6 mods to Archie. But I only have one VW and don't see the value in purchasing the entire VCDS system. I'll compensate!


I'd recommend obdeleven pro then. It's much more affordable and user friendly.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> This is the original coding. Add the NHSTA changes also.
> 
> 5F Change settings and enter NAV/CarPlay address while in motion
> 
> ...


Thanks Rehein. Ill have to do this. I especially hate that the custom drive mode, nav and ambient lighting settings block.

Do I need to do a soft reset of the mib?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

We did reset after coding. Here’s the NHTSA coding also that you’ll want:


If you want to do the same for android auto or Apple CarPlay, same module and look for NHTSA. 

Change CarPlay no soft keyboard from activated to not activated

For Android auto change no text input from activated to not activated










Notice the keyboard icon next to the microphone (pic taken while driving)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshuaortiz31 (Oct 16, 2019)

OBDEleven is for Android only though, correct? I know I sound stupid. But I don't have any android tech!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Joshuaortiz31 said:


> OBDEleven is for Android only though, correct? I know I sound stupid. But I don't have any android tech!


There is an iPhone model that is iOS Beta


https://obdeleven.com/en/products-page


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Been trying to get the SSPL to work. When I code it, it only activates the front light, not the rear. I cannot find the adapatation to turn on the rear light as well.
> SSPL is for parallel parking- you turn on the parking lamps f/r on the side of the car that is out in the street, by turning the signal on when the car is off in the direction of the side you want illuminated. They use them in europe. They will time out after 30 mins to protect the battery, but you can change that length in module 09 as well.
> *Single Side Parking Light *
> 9-Central Electronics; Security code 31347
> ...


*
Any ideas on these:*


Off Road Display (says not available yet people have added this to other MQB cars with nav as all functions are fed from nav antenna)
Auto Start Stop Reasons (5F adaptations Gen2- said n/a yet I think i'm just missing something in 09)
Driver Alert System (5F adaptations Gen2- said n/a yet I think i'm just missing something in 09)
Single Side Parking Light (see above, can't get the rear light on but I'm sure I'm missing something)


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice, I’ll send you a message with SSPL coding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

ice4life said:


> I'd recommend obdeleven pro then. It's much more affordable and user friendly.


X2


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> This is the original coding. Add the NHSTA changes also.
> 
> 5F Change settings and enter NAV/CarPlay address while in motion
> 
> ...


Rehein I noticed there were nav menu contents as well. I imagine you unblocked those in addition? Or are those not to be messed with?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Rehein I noticed there were nav menu contents as well. I imagine you unblocked those in addition? Or are those not to be messed with?


I think we may have but it may have been case by case through use


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I think we may have but it may have been case by case through use
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean if I unblock everything do I run the risk of an error?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Don’t believe so seems to be the norm now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

No issues for me. The more and more I used the system the more blocked screens I kept finding, so I just ended up unblocking all of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

LSIII said:


> No issues for me. The more and more I used the system the more blocked screens I kept finding, so I just ended up unblocking all of them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet. I see tuner, media, nav, phone, misc. You did all including misc? Thanks in advance.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

ice4life said:


> Sweet. I see tuner, media, nav, phone, misc. You did all including misc? Thanks in advance.


Yep I did every single one. There are a couple menus that would display the warning, but once I clicked ‘OK’ it allowed me to to what I wanted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

ice4life said:


> I mean if I unblock everything do I run the risk of an error?


I unblocked all of mine a few weeks back and haven't seen any errors or strange behavior


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Has anyone actually gotten this work?



> Enable Traffic Information (TMC) on Headunit
> This enables the ‘Traffic’ button to work on the headunit, and will use radio frequency data to display nearby traffic information. Once activated, in may take over an hour for the initial messages to appear.
> 
> Select Control Unit 5F (Information Electrical)
> ...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy, TMC coding changes do not pertain to the U.S. Even though this should be capable good ol America transferred this to Sirius/XM. VW America doesn’t tell you, but this is free for 4 years through Sirius/XM. I tried this coding and it doesn’t work. It wasn’t until I signed up for Sirius/XM with my VIN it works. I did not get their free radio service since I was outside the free trial period. 

If I tap Traffic on the MIB it shows info and will also show on the map on the AID. 

It honestly shouldn’t be that convoluted to get something to work. Hope that helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> I mean if I unblock everything do I run the risk of an error?


I unblocked everything that was blocked, no errors here.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

M Diddy said:


> Has anyone actually gotten this work?


Does this mean I don't have to pay for Sirus XM traffic subscription?!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Does this mean I don't have to pay for Sirus XM traffic subscription?!


Correct, when I signed up it even says it’s free for 4 years. Which with you guys having 9 rides in a short period of time, you’ll never hit the 4 year cutoff, lol

It doesn’t even ask for payment info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It’s been about 9 months since I signed up, but I think I went here. While it says $3.99 a month it isn’t for us. Took about 2 hours for it to kick in. 

https://www.siriusxm.com/navtraffic/pricing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> It’s been about 9 months since I signed up, but I think I went here. While it says $3.99 a month it isn’t for us. Took about 2 hours for it to kick in.
> 
> https://www.siriusxm.com/navtraffic/pricing
> 
> ...


My radio is off but I still get traffic info on the nav from Sirius, and I didn't need to do anything.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Correct, when I signed up it even says it’s free for 4 years. Which with you guys having 9 rides in a short period of time, you’ll never hit the 4 year cutoff, lol
> 
> It doesn’t even ask for payment info.
> 
> ...


Strange also as it lists it as a 3 month subscription. Not 4 years.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Strange also as it lists it as a 3 month subscription. Not 4 years.


Mine has a 6 month trial, I also transferred service from my CC.












Sent from my car phone


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Mine has a 6 month trial, I also transferred service from my CC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The strange thing like I said earlier was that my 3 month trial ended for radio, but I still get traffic on the nav. I see the green, yellow, red lines on the nav roads on highways etc.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Maybe it’s changed, traffic never worked for me until I signed up. Tried coding, nothing and then I saw a post how the coding doesn’t apply to US models since the data was given to Sirius. So I signed up using my VIN and for just NavTraffic it stated free for 4 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Maybe it’s changed, traffic never worked for me until I signed up. Tried coding, nothing and then I saw a post how the coding doesn’t apply to US models since the data was given to Sirius. So I signed up using my VIN and for just NavTraffic it stated free for 4 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's weird though because people in the golf r forum (with US nav traffic) have tmc working. It even pops up messages like accident info or amber alerts.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> It's weird though because people in the golf r forum (with US nav traffic) have tmc working. It even pops up messages like accident info or amber alerts.


Did they do any particular coding? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Did they do any particular coding?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just went back and discovered that it was the golf 7 not 7.5. So it worked on the older headunits not the new ones. And apparently SiriusXM has stepped in and deactivated the tmc functionality forcing us to now subscribe to get the actual traffic info from travellink- which is annoying. 

I also discovered that they have random weeks during the holidays where the traffic data is sent as a sort of trial which is probably what I'm experiencing right now since my subscription is dead.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Just went back and discovered that it was the golf 7 not 7.5. So it worked on the older headunits not the new ones. And apparently SiriusXM has stepped in and deactivated the tmc functionality forcing us to now subscribe to get the actual traffic info from travellink- which is annoying.
> 
> I also discovered that they have random weeks during the holidays where the traffic data is sent as a sort of trial which is probably what I'm experiencing right now since my subscription is dead.


Got to love America, what should be free data integrated in radio signals, lets give it to a single entity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Air Care Climatronic MOD*

Module 5F 
ENG122229-ENG117734-Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-clima_slave_2_0x16 Set to Active. 

Module 08 (HVAC)
Long Coding Byte 15 Bit 5-6
"Filtering of interior compartment air,installed" -> select from drop down 
Write long coding

Shut down, and restart car.

New button should appear at the bottom of the HVAC screen.

Again, this setting does NOT persist with key cycling, so if you want it on, you have to re-enable it on each restart.

Filter to go with Air Care:
https://www.amazon.com/Mann-Filter-...otive&vehicleId=3&vehicleType=automotive&th=1





















Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Take it you changed it to installed in coding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Take it you changed it to installed in coding?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Yes sir


Can't wait to code this when the garage clears !!


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ice4life said:


> My radio is off but I still get traffic info on the nav from Sirius, and I didn't need to do anything.


I'm not getting any traffic info at all. Are you guys certain it's a 4 year trial? When I put the Tiguan's VIN into the subscribe area on Sirius, it's telling me I only have a 3 months trial.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It was when I signed up but it wasn’t during a holiday, so we’re thinking holiday specials are messing with the offer or it’s been changed. I signed up I believe in February of this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sdvolksGTi said:


> ENG122229-ENG117734-Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-clima_slave_2_0x16 Set to Active.
> 
> Module 08 (HVAC)
> Long Coding Byte 15 Bit 5-6
> ...


Looks like this requires a specific sensor and a different filter in order to actually work. The filter is here:

https://www.amazon.com/Mann-Filter-FP-009-FreciousPlus-Filter/dp/B00URDQ27A/ref=au_as_r?_encoding=UTF8&Make=Volkswagen%7C74&Model=Tiguan%7C6834&Year=2018%7C2018&ie=UTF8&n=15684181&s=automotive&vehicleId=3&vehicleType=automotive&th=1

No idea if our cars have the sensor or not. I imagine without it, there's no point in turning it on.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Probably don’t want it persistent, probably only as needed when outside air smells or it’s allergy season. Persistent would probably lessen the life of the filter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> Looks like this requires a specific sensor and a different filter in order to actually work. The filter is here:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mann-Filter-FP-009-FreciousPlus-Filter/dp/B00URDQ27A/ref=au_as_r?_encoding=UTF8&Make=Volkswagen%7C74&Model=Tiguan%7C6834&Year=2018%7C2018&ie=UTF8&n=15684181&s=automotive&vehicleId=3&vehicleType=automotive&th=1
> 
> No idea if our cars have the sensor or not. I imagine without it, there's no point in turning it on.


I don't think it needs a sensor just the different filter. It optimizes the recirculation to essentially cut off the outside air flow into the car. Not for all the time but for severe circumstances- similar to Tesla's bio weapon defense mode.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> I'm not getting any traffic info at all. Are you guys certain it's a 4 year trial? When I put the Tiguan's VIN into the subscribe area on Sirius, it's telling me I only have a 3 months trial.


It is a 3 month trial per the VW doc I posted above. But sometimes it will randomly work during holiday promos when they push it out to non subscribers. Mine is expired but randomly working this week.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Can't wait to code this when the garage clears !!


Coded it- really cool!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Coded it- really cool!


Nice! I didn’t even know this was a thing till I looked at the Tiguan forum.


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wish there was a single VCDS/OBD11 Coding forum, since there is overlap on the MQB platform. Found a lot of my tweaks here with the new Jetta, MKVII Golfs, the Tiguan VAG-COM, Arteon, and the Atlas thread recently got Air Care. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Wish there was a single VCDS/OBD11 Coding forum, since there is overlap on the MQB platform. Found a lot of my tweaks here with the new Jetta, MKVII Golfs, the Tiguan VAG-COM, Arteon, and the Atlas thread recently got Air Care.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah and we know how bitc*y vasia gets when I cross post


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I think it’s cool you guys got DLA working. Cross posting helps, I get it, but damn it’s to help instead of piecing sh!t together from multiple areas. Love my Tig, next ride in addition I hope will be either an Arteon or Atlas Cross. 

Plus name another manufacturer out there where you can get in turn on features and make the car yours. We should embrace that, that’s why I drop coding in to help people in other threads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> ENG122229-ENG117734-Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-clima_slave_2_0x16 Set to Active.
> 
> Module 08 (HVAC)
> Long Coding Byte 15 Bit 5-6
> ...


Damn!! this is sweet, I need to get a Vag-Com to do these changes. Do you guys recommend this? https://www.ecstuning.com/b-schwabe...fessional-vw-audi-scan-tool/007868sch01b~scf/ to modify or something else??


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

VdubArty said:


> Damn!! this is sweet, I need to get a Vag-Com to do these changes. Do you guys recommend this? https://www.ecstuning.com/b-schwabe...fessional-vw-audi-scan-tool/007868sch01b~scf/ to modify or something else??


Nah. Get obdeleven pro. I swear by it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

OBD11 Pro or Ross-Tech VCDS. 

https://obdeleven.com/en/

https://www.ross-tech.com/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

VdubArty said:


> Damn!! this is sweet, I need to get a Vag-Com to do these changes. Do you guys recommend this? https://www.ecstuning.com/b-schwabe...fessional-vw-audi-scan-tool/007868sch01b~scf/ to modify or something else??


I have VCDS, it work just fine. Plus OBD eleven didn’t have IOS support at the time I got it.


Sent from my car phone


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm gonna stop cross posting in the Tig forum- Most of our stuff doesn't apply to them, and Vasia is a pita trying to one up everyone with his euro car saying everything isn't possible yet not offering any assistance. So here is some stuff for fun:



ice4life said:


> I see curve assistant and speed limit assistant in adaptive cruise module. Wonder if they'll work- This is adaptive cruise module long coding.





ice4life said:


> Rehein, I was going through 09 adaptations and found all this cool stuff:
> 
> 09 central electronics
> adaptations:
> ...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> I'm gonna stop cross posting in the Tig forum- Most of our stuff doesn't apply to them, and Vasia is a pita trying to one up everyone with his euro car saying everything isn't possible yet not offering any assistance. So here is some stuff for fun:


Copy, I say if you, sd, and I want to PM this when working on these options, we can consolidate what works and doesn’t for our respective models and post it to the respective forums. The three of us have basically chatted here to solve these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ice4life said:


> I'm gonna stop cross posting in the Tig forum- Most of our stuff doesn't apply to them, and Vasia is a pita trying to one up everyone with his euro car saying everything isn't possible yet not offering any assistance. So here is some stuff for fun:


Just an FYI.... Vasia actually has an NAR Tiguan, not a ROW. Dude seems to really know what he's talking about.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> Just an FYI.... Vasia actually has an NAR Tiguan, not a ROW. Dude seems to really know what he's talking about.


He loves to post when he wants to tell someone that a function/feature isn't possible. Also loves to show off things he has done without ever explaining. Not saying he has never helped, but he is not always correct (DLA comes to mind..) yet thinks he knows everything. Pass.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sdvolksGTi said:


> ENG122229-ENG117734-Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-clima_slave_2_0x16 Set to Active.
> 
> Module 08 (HVAC)
> Long Coding Byte 15 Bit 5-6
> ...


Has anyone else actually gotten this working? Did both steps listed by SD (for reference, the Adapation he listed is under 5F) and have restarted by my car and the HU numerous time and I get no button. Is it possible the heated steering wheel is interfering with this?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> Has anyone else actually gotten this working? Did both steps listed by SD (for reference, the Adapation he listed is under 5F) and have restarted by my car and the HU numerous time and I get no button. Is it possible the heated steering wheel is interfering with this?


I have a heated steering wheel and got it working yesterday with those two steps. If I recall I had to leave the car, lock it, and then go back to get it to show. It didn't show at first even with a reboot of the MIB-II.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

M Diddy said:


> Has anyone else actually gotten this working? Did both steps listed by SD (for reference, the Adapation he listed is under 5F) and have restarted by my car and the HU numerous time and I get no button. Is it possible the heated steering wheel is interfering with this?


I did. I was the one that originally discovered the extra 5F adaptation step for the Arteon.

Should have the new filter on Sunday from Amazon.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

LSIII said:


> I did. I was the one that originally discovered the extra 5F adaptation step for the Arteon.
> 
> Should have the new filter on Sunday from Amazon.


Can you show an install tutorial?


Edit: is it really this simple?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ice4life said:


> I have a heated steering wheel and got it working yesterday with those two steps. If I recall I had to leave the car, lock it, and then go back to get it to show. It didn't show at first even with a reboot of the MIB-II.


Again, it's this. I locked the car, came back in the house, and when I went for a drive 45 minutes later, it was there. lol

Also turned on DLA in the Arteon. That **** is pretty cool! Worked perfectly on the back road home.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy, nice to hear!
Happy to hear you guys got DLA working

Hope to get mine working, but I’m starting to doubt it based upon my build date on my Tig after working with sdvolksGTi and ice4life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Can you show an install tutorial?
> 
> 
> Edit: is it really this simple?












Yep, these two tabs hold it up. 



Sent from my car phone


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> Again, it's this. I locked the car, came back in the house, and when I went for a drive 45 minutes later, it was there. lol
> 
> Also turned on DLA in the Arteon. That **** is pretty cool! Worked perfectly on the back road home.


I am still dying to try it out now that it's coded. My car has literally been burried in the garage since Tuesday morning! The worst storm we've had in a hell of a long time. 



sdvolksGTi said:


> Yep, these two tabs hold it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


Sweet will def get the better filter!


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ice4life said:


> Can you show an install tutorial?
> 
> 
> Edit: is it really this simple?


Yup.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLQHmoqDjUg


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> I see curve assistant and speed limit assistant in adaptive cruise module. Wonder if they'll work


I wonder if the other things in Module 13-Auto Dist Reg will work. 

Byte 1
Bit 3: Traffic Jam Dependent Linear Tracking
Bit 4: Assistent for Traffic Hold Up

Byte 2
Bit 3: Speed Limit Assistent
Bit 4: Curve Assistent
Bit 5: Overtaking Right Prevention 
Bit 6: Overtaking Assistance 

Byte 3
Bit 5: Traffic Jam Assistant in Car Menu

Byte 4
Bit 2: Emergency Assist
Bit 7: Dense Traffic (?)

Byte 6
Bit 3: Emergency Steer Assist 

Byte 8
Bit 0-1: Dropdown-Menu
00 Zul Regelabweichung Car Menu Off, 
01 Small
02 Medium 
03 Large
Bit 2-4: Drive Mode Comfort (HEX)
Bit 5-7: Drive Mode Standard (HEX)

Byte 11
Bit 5: Reaction On Standing Objects (?)
Bit 6-7: Dropdown Menu:
00 Sailing Function not active
40 Sailing Function No Predictive Sailing
80 Sailing Function Predictive Sailing
C0 Sailing Function Sailing

Byte 14
Bit 7: Assistant For End of Traffic Jam

Byte 21
Bit 0-1: Dropdown Menu
00 pACC Regulation On Priority Deactivated
01 pACC Regulation On Priority activated
02 pACC Regulation On Priority Regulator Adaptation with Speed Adaptation

Bit 2-3: Dropdown Menu
00 pACC Reaction to End of Traffic Jam Not Active
04 pACC Reaction to End of Traffic Jam Regulator Adaptation without Speed Adaptation
08 pACC Reaction to End of Traffic Jam Regulator Adaptation with Speed Adaptation

Bit 6-7: Dropdown Menu
00 pACC Learning Drivers Offset Deactivated
10 pACC Learning Drivers Offset Activated
00 pACC Reaction to Narrow Places Not Active 
40 pACC Reaction to Narrow Places Regulation on Dynamic Obstacles 
80 pACC Reaction to Narrow Places Regulation on Dynamic and Static Obstacles

Byte 22
Bit 6-7: Drop Down Menu
00 pACC Reaction to Local Hazard Information Deactivated
40 pACC Reaction to Local Hazard Information Activated
Byte 24
Bit 1: Camera Option 0= Low Performance 1= High Performance
Bit 4: Cruise Control Mode (?)
Bit 5: Travel Assist (?)


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I won’t say it will and I won’t say it won’t work, but I’m seeing predictive ACC just like the Arteon safety feature video I referenced in a cross thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I won’t say it will and I won’t say it won’t work, but I’m seeing predictive ACC just like the Arteon safety feature video I referenced in a cross thread
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OOPs I saw I put it in the wrong place after I posted it. LOL I did check these two with no errors


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Sent from my car phone


Top entry is not a default with last distance selected, I added that to my ride since I didn’t like 3 bar distance, set mine to 2. I believe the Forward Collision Warning is there by default though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Top entry is not a default with last distance selected, I added that to my ride since I didn’t like 3 bar distance, set mine to 2. I believe the Forward Collision Warning is there by default though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the top entry is new. It showed up as soon as I turned it on. 












Sent from my car phone


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ice4life said:


> Can you show an install tutorial?
> 
> 
> Edit: is it really this simple?


Yup.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLQHmoqDjUg


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Yes, the top entry is new. It showed up as soon as I turned it on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already had that menu as part of the obdeleven apps (acc distance memory). I'm more curious about the speed limit assistant and curve assist which are also in that long code.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I wonder if the other things in Module 13-Auto Dist Reg will work.
> 
> Byte 1
> *Bit 3: Traffic Jam Dependent Linear Tracking
> ...


Could traffic jam assistant really be as easy as coding the top options pertaining to it, or do we truly need to flash the camera? Wanna give it a try? The way it works is when ACC is active, adaptive Lane tracking works down to 0mph. But when ACC is not active it only kicks in above 40mph like normal.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Could traffic jam assistant really be as easy as coding the top options pertaining to it, or do we truly need to flash the camera? Wanna give it a try? The way it works is when ACC is active, adaptive Lane tracking works down to 0mph. But when ACC is not active it only kicks in above 40mph like normal.


What Module was Curve Assist and Speed Limit. Was it Module 13? I don't see it looking at the photos I took.

I will give it a try. I'm fine being the guinea pig.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> What Module was Curve Assist and Speed Limit. Was it Module 13? I don't see it looking at the photos I took.
> 
> I will give it a try. I'm fine being the guinea pig.


They're in that same acc module. In obdeleven it doesn't show in the long coding bytes, it shows as a list. So far I see: 
curve assistant & show menu - slows car down at curves embedded in nav
speed limit assistant & show menu - adjusts acc to speed limit
traffic jam assistant & show menu - lkas below 40mph when ACC set
emergency assist/steer assist - jolts brakes/ flashers and stops car
turn off assistant- will try to bring car to side of road if eas activates
Predictive acc - adapts acc to situations like getting cut off/ narrow lanes
travel assist - this is everything above working together


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

And I found the predictive acc settings


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> They're in that same acc module. In obdeleven it doesn't show in the long coding bytes, it shows as a list. So far I see:
> curve assistant & show menu - slows car down at curves embedded in nav
> speed limit assistant & show menu - adjusts acc to speed limit
> traffic jam assistant & show menu - lkas below 40mph when ACC set
> ...


Found it it’s in Byte 2 Bit 3 & 4


Sent from my car phone


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

These are the things I'm going to set to active/installed on the ACC module:


Predictive ACC

Pacc reaction to narrow places
Pacc learning drivers offset
Pacc reaction to end of traffic jam
Pacc regulation on priority
Pacc reaction to local Hazzard info
Curve assistant 

Curve asisstant
Kurvassistent show menu
Speed limit assistant 

Speed limit assistant
Tempolimitassistent show menu
Proactive Occupant Protection (this is in module 09 and CA)

CA > long coding > pre crash > active
09 > adaptation > zv crash > sad precrash komfortschliessen
Emergency assist

Emergency assist
Emergency steer assist
Turn off assistant intervention
Turn off assistant warning






Travel assist

Travel assist
Capacitive steering wheel
Traffic jam assistant

Assistant for traffic hold up
Traffic jam dependent linear tracking
Assistent for end of traffic jam
Traffic jam assistent in car menu


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Sent from my car phone


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Sent from my car phone


Sweet!! Now to see if traffic jam assist works. And proactive occupant protection (which is module 09 and sunroof ca, not ACC module).

I guess pacc won't work though..


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Sweet!! Now to see if traffic jam assist works. And proactive occupant protection (which is module 09 and sunroof ca, not ACC module).
> 
> I guess pacc won't work though..


This came on and that fault code appeared when I activated either one of those items











Sent from my car phone


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> This came on and that fault code appeared when I activated either one of those items
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I would've thought proactive occupant protection would work since it's tied to each and basically the windows closing. 

And I'm surprised about tja as well. At least emergency assist, curve assist and speed limit assistant work.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Damn I would've thought proactive occupant protection would work since it's tied to each and basically the windows closing.
> 
> And I'm surprised about tja as well. At least emergency assist, curve assist and speed limit assistant work.


Sorry, I meant Curve Assist and Speed Limit Assist Show up in the menu and are active, but they are the ones causing the fault. I think they require calibration of adaptive cruise. Just guessing based of the fault code but not positive. 
The Traffic Jam Assist, Emergency Assist, Dence Traffic, Emergency Steer Assist, ACC GRA Limiter, Cruise Control Mode, and the pACC setting have no faults or errors. Capacitor Steering Wheel, Camera Option High Performance, and Travel Assist are rejected Error 31 out of range.


Sent from my car phone


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Sorry, I meant Curve Assist and Speed Limit Assist Show up in the menu and are active, but they are the ones causing the fault. I think they require calibration of adaptive cruise. Just guessing based of the fault code but not positive.
> The Traffic Jam Assist, Emergency Assist, Dence Traffic, Emergency Steer Assist, ACC GRA Limiter, Cruise Control Mode, and the pACC setting have no faults or errors. Capacitor Steering Wheel, Camera Option High Performance, and Travel Assist are rejected Error 31 out of range.
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


Doesn't the vcds fault picture you show above say fault predictive acc? Or is that related to the curve/speed limit assist?

And does traffic jam assist work without a camera flash? That would be amazing!

Also how about this:
Proactive Occupant Protection (this is in module 09 and CA)
CA > long coding > pre crash > active
09 > adaptation > zv crash > sad precrash komfortschliessen


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Doesn't the vcds fault picture you show above say fault predictive acc? Or is that related to the curve/speed limit assist?
> 
> And does traffic jam assist work without a camera flash? That would be amazing!
> 
> ...


It does, but I did the speed limit and curve assist first before the pACC and the fault came up.

Not sure about the traffic jam assist yet.

I will plug those in and see what happens










Sent from my car phone


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> It does, but I did the speed limit and curve assist first before the pACC and the fault came up.
> 
> Not sure about the traffic jam assist yet.
> 
> ...


So it seems emergency assist is the only thing truly working so far. Let me know about tja and Proactive Occupant Protection. Thanks SD.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> These are the things I'm going to set to active/installed on the ACC module:
> 
> Emergency assist
> 
> ...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> ice4life said:
> 
> 
> > These are the things I'm going to set to active/installed on the ACC module:
> ...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Well if it’s turn off is set to not active then it’s working. If you set it to active then you’re telling the system to turn off. Remember when you changed the multi-camera setting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Well if it’s turn off is set to not active then it’s working. If you set it to active then you’re telling the system to turn off. Remember when you changed the multi-camera setting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I was thinking so I left them not active.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> As I understand it, those are additional functions of emergency asisst. They are the part of it that brings the car to the side of the road if you don't respond to the initial emergency assist brake jolts. That function was new to the Arteon.
> 
> What's the status with everything else?


How do you get the YouTube video to show in the thread? All I can do is show a link to the video.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

In the YouTube app, I’ve been clicking on Share, then Copy Link and just dropping it into Tapatalk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> How do you get the YouTube video to show in the thread? All I can do is show a link to the video.



Same as how you post an image but instead of img /img with the photo link within the brackets, do video /video with the YouTube link within the brackets.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> That's what I was thinking so I left them not active.





Reihenmotor5 said:


> Well if it’s turn off is set to not active then it’s working. If you set it to active then you’re telling the system to turn off. Remember when you changed the multi-camera setting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought that was turn off [the road] assistant as in turning to the side of the road, not to literally turn off the system...


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> I thought that was turn off [the road] assistant as in turning to the side of the road, not to literally turn off the system...


Ohhhhh, That makes sense too. Cause why would they already be active when the other things weren't.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Side note, don't try making the Sailing function active in the adaptations of module 13. My front assist not available light came on and I can't turn it back off.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Ohhhhh, That makes sense too. Cause why would they already be active when the other things weren't.


That makes sense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Side note, don't try making the Sailing function active in the adaptations of module 13. My front assist not available light came on and I can't turn it back off.


So is your front assist even working then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Side note, don't try making the Sailing function active in the adaptations of module 13. My front assist not available light came on and I can't turn it back off.


I guess I'm confused what is and isn't working since you seem to have gotten the front assist error a while back. You did seem to activate emergency assiat without error so maybe I'll go for that, but if you could give a summary that would help. Thanks SD.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> So is your front assist even working then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not right now, I tried turning on sailing function last night and that's what's cause the issue.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> I guess I'm confused what is and isn't working since you seem to have gotten the front assist error a while back. You did seem to activate emergency assiat without error so maybe I'll go for that, but if you could give a summary that would help. Thanks SD.


The front assist error from before was for activating curve assist and speed limit assist. I deactivated those and the light went out and worked again. Last night I tried activating the Sailing function in adaptations and the light came on and won't come off, even after deselecting it.

Predictive ACC (All Activated no Error)

Pacc reaction to narrow places
Pacc learning drivers offset
Pacc reaction to end of traffic jam
Pacc regulation on priority
Pacc reaction to local Hazzard info


Curve assistant  (Front Assist Error)

Curve asisstant
Kurvassistent show menu


Speed limit assistant  (Front Assist Error)

Speed limit assistant
Tempolimitassistent show menu


Proactive Occupant Protection (this is in module 09 and CA) (Activated No Error)

CA > long coding > pre crash > active
09 > adaptation > zv crash > sad precrash komfortschliessen


Emergency assist (Activated No Error)

Emergency assist
Emergency steer assist
Turn off assistant intervention
Turn off assistant warning

Travel assist (Unable to Activate)

Travel assist
Capacitive steering wheel

Traffic jam assistant (Partially Activated)

Assistant for traffic hold up (activated)
Traffic jam dependent linear tracking (activated)
Assistent for end of traffic jam ( unable to activate)
Traffic jam assistent in car menu (activated)


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> The front assist error from before was for activating curve assist and speed limit assist. I deactivated those and the light went out and worked again. Last night I tried activating the Sailing function in adaptations and the light came on and won't come off, even after deselecting it.
> 
> Predictive ACC (All Activated no Error)
> 
> ...


Did you get any error from tja or the "turn off assistant". Thanks!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Did you get any error from tja or the "turn off assistant". Thanks!


No errors on either of those


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTI, you mentioned you got the error for front assist with curve assist, correct? Did you only code the adaptations portion? There’s a long coding component. 










I haven’t done all of curve assist, but I only enabled this and didn’t work. So I’m wondering if I code the adaptation portion it’ll work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> sdvolksGTI, you mentioned you got the error for front assist with curve assist, correct? Did you only code the adaptations portion? There’s a long coding component.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The long coding ones gave me the error. What does the Adaption portion look like? Maybe that's why I got the error.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Copy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

What is AAG? Is it attention assist? This is driver assistance module.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi, I’ll find it again in the admaps a little later. I think it’s in either 5F or 09, bunch of curve listings. Don’t quote me until I get back into my csv file. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> What is AAG? Is it attention assist? This is driver assistance module.


This seems to be connected to road sign Display. I checked it and it says error road sign display 


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ice4life said:


> He loves to post when he wants to tell someone that a function/feature isn't possible. Also loves to show off things he has done without ever explaining. Not saying he has never helped, but he is not always correct (DLA comes to mind..) yet thinks he knows everything. Pass.


1. Who share AUTOHOLD coding?
2. DLA. I post about Tiguan, that TIGUAN headlight is without DLA. You can find NAR Tiguan with WORKING DLA? I can activate every menu, but not all sistem work. I can without any problem activate DLA menu. In TIGUAN MQB thread I post only about TIGUAN, not Arteon, GOLF or Touareg. If I post, that pACC, Curve assist not work with radar 2Q0 - really this functiion not work in TIGUAN, not GOLF or TOUAREG.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> 1. Who share AUTOHOLD coding?
> 2. DLA. I post about Tiguan, that TIGUAN headlight is without DLA. You can find NAR Tiguan with WORKING DLA? I can activate every menu, but not all sistem work. I can without any problem activate DLA menu. In TIGUAN MQB thread I post only about TIGUAN, not Arteon, GOLF or Touareg. If I post, that pACC, Curve assist not work with radar 2Q0 - really this functiion not work in TIGUAN, not GOLF or TOUAREG.


What does function with the Tiguan for DLA? Any errors? What did you code in 4B?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> 1. Who share AUTOHOLD coding?
> 2. DLA. I post about Tiguan, that TIGUAN headlight is without DLA. You can find NAR Tiguan with WORKING DLA? I can activate every menu, but not all sistem work. I can without any problem activate DLA menu. In TIGUAN MQB thread I post only about TIGUAN, not Arteon, GOLF or Touareg. If I post, that pACC, Curve assist not work with radar 2Q0 - really this functiion not work in TIGUAN, not GOLF or TOUAREG.


Can't even understand what you're saying. Next time try Google translate.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> This seems to be connected to road sign Display. I checked it and it says error road sign display
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


Gotcha thanks for checking.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> No errors on either of those
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


Did tja work at all or is it not able to be tested due to your front assist error?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01, I’m honestly curious have you tried coding curve assist? 

There’s the long coding entry in module 13 for it, but after looking at admaps there are other locations under adaptations for curve assist. It may take these in combination to make it work. 

You may be correct at the end of the day, but I’m curious is it from trying to enable or some other source you have access to that is telling you otherwise. I’m sure you know you’re stuff, but there have been things that others thought weren’t possible but found a way through coding. I had a base 2006 Jetta that I was told you couldn’t code for windows being controlled by the keyfob. Well I had a mid-line controller in my Jetta, so I was able to even after told not possible. So while you or others can say something’s not possible, taking it for face value from a post when one can look and review other posts, other threads and other forums of functions being enabled I take mostly posts without backing with a grain of salt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Vasia01, I’m honestly curious have you tried coding curve assist?
> 
> There’s the long coding entry in module 13 for it, but after looking at admaps there are other locations under adaptations for curve assist. It may take these in combination to make it work.
> 
> ...


Tried, no sucess. This function work only in Arteon, Passat, GOLF with new radar. For Tiguan - no solution in this moment. Replacing old ACC to new radar not help. Tiguan not has SWaP at this moment.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you! So, what was your coding for 4B for Tig DLA? Coding selection for 09? What was the end result in terms of what did function and what didn’t? Any error codes and were you able to clear?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thank you! So, what was your coding for 4B for Tig DLA? Coding selection for 09? What was the end result in terms of what did function and what didn’t? Any error codes and were you able to clear?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my Tiguan DLA not enabled. My headlight without support DLA. Maybe later I replace lens and enable DLA. I don't enable non working function.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Did tja work at all or is it not able to be tested due to your front assist error?


Yeah, unable to test due to front assist error.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Yeah, unable to test due to front assist error.


Have you tried resetting basic settings in acc module to clear the fault?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Have you tried resetting basic settings in acc module to clear the fault?


I tried no luck











Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Is it recalibration of cruise control since you’ve enabled those additional functions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Is it recalibration of cruise control since you’ve enabled those additional functions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ran that and it didn’t seem to do anything


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I tried no luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try activate more non working SWaP function . Cunning VAG sell SWaP, and stupid people buy this SWaP ? Cunning people try activate paid function for free. Welcome to dealer with VAS6190 calibration device .


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Alright, I did some coding (which I will post in a second), but I also found something interesting. I may have found how to activate TMC:

I activated the green engineering menu via the obdeleven app. You access this by pressing the menu button on the screen for 20 seconds (first 10 seconds holding the button it shows the swap/etc menu, then after another 10 seconds the "green engineering menu" shows up as an option). From there, i went to navigation, and then traffic, and then I selected "enable traffic message detail in hmi" I noticed when I click on the travel link button, that it now says "TMC" on the top (can't remember if it said the prior). I also noticed an option to display "traffic information" in the nav options from the nav screen (can't remember if that was there either). This may be the missing TMC link for travellink.




































Another thing I noticed was that in the car think blue menu display, you can click on the right MPG circle, and it will show you a chart which I didn't know.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

As for coding, this is what I worked on:

*Proactive Occupant Protection-* Activated without error, but have not tested yet to see if it works
*Emergency Assist- * Activated without error, but have not tested yet to see if it works
*Traffic Jam Assistant- *Activated without error, but have not tested yet to see if it works. It did not show up in the car menu settings even though I selected that
*Unlock Acoustic Feedback-* This works, it honks twice upon unlocking
*Auto Lock-Unlock Car Menu-* This works, I can see the option to turn off the auto lock/unlock in the car menu settings (can't remember if that was there before)
*Rear Window Heater (changed from 320 seconds to max of 440 seconds)-*Activated without error, but have not tested yet to see if it works
*Kessy Comfort Open-* This did not work. I can open/close windows/sunroof with remote, and close with kessy, but can't open with kessy


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ice4life said:


> As for coding, this is what I worked on:
> 
> 
> *Emergency Assist- * Activated without error, but have not tested yet to see if it works
> *Traffic Jam Assistant- *Activated without error, but have not tested yet to see if it works. It did not show up in the car menu settings even though I selected that


How you activated Traffic Jam Assist  ? This feature has only 1 acivation way - need update A5 camera dataset with activated TJA . No need any coding  Emergency Assist work only with activated TJA.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> How you activated Traffic Jam Assist  ? This feature has only 1 acivation way - need update A5 camera dataset with activated TJA . No need any coding  Emergency Assist work only with activated TJA.


I have stopped posting in the Tiguan thread, so stop posting in this thread- you're not adding any value with your snarky comments.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ice4life said:


> I have stopped posting in the Tiguan thread, so stop posting in this thread- you're not adding any value with your snarky comments.


 You can't find AutoHold solution 6 month, I find it for 40 min  You use my post with photos by coping as you post. https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...S-Arteon&p=113823057&viewfull=1#post113823057 One guy with you "help" has damaged ACC radar.

And finally I bad guy and not adding any value . Thanks!!! Bye.

Ok, i don't post how to enable gear indication on the dashboard .


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Vasia01 said:


> You can't find AutoHold solution 6 month, I find it for 40 min  You use my post with photos by coping as you post. https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...S-Arteon&p=113823057&viewfull=1#post113823057 One guy with you "help" has damaged ACC radar.
> 
> And finally I bad guy and not adding any value . Thanks!!! Bye.
> 
> Ok, i don't post how to enable gear indication on the dashboard .


I'm the help guy!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> You can't find AutoHold solution 6 month, I find it for 40 min  You use my post with photos by coping as you post. https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...S-Arteon&p=113823057&viewfull=1#post113823057 One guy with you "help" has damaged ACC radar.
> 
> And finally I bad guy and not adding any value . Thanks!!! Bye.
> 
> Ok, i don't post how to enable gear indication on the dashboard .


He got that error from activating the sailing function- I never posted that. Nice try. 

And SD is a hell of a lot more helpful than you are. Stop cluttering up our thread.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> He got that error from activating the sailing function- I never posted that. Nice try.


A sacrifice so others don't get the same error.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> A sacrifice so others don't get the same error.


Thanks for being our test subject.  Although I was surprised you went off the path with the sailing function. Having said that, I'm sure the dealer will reset it if you play dumb.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Thanks for being our test subject.  Although I was surprised you went off the path with the sailing function. Having said that, I'm sure the dealer will reset it if you play dumb.


Yeah it was there and I watch a sailing function feature on a Mercedes and how it works. First oil change is coming up, good timing. lol


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> OBD11 Pro or Ross-Tech VCDS.
> 
> https://obdeleven.com/en/
> 
> ...


Hows the obdeleven because I have an Iphone and no Android devices since its beta atm and only gives you 200 credits. Do you need to get more credits to unlock more things for other cars, for example my Fiance has an tiguan? Hows it work, sorry was off internet from the holidays.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Couldn’t say, I’m running VCDS. I haven’t run across anyone in threads that are using the beta for iOS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Couldn’t say, I’m running VCDS. I haven’t run across anyone in threads that are using the beta for iOS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ross tech it is hahah, thanks!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

VdubArty said:


> Hows the obdeleven because I have an Iphone and no Android devices since its beta atm and only gives you 200 credits. Do you need to get more credits to unlock more things for other cars, for example my Fiance has an tiguan? Hows it work, sorry was off internet from the holidays.


credits only apply to the apps (which do automatic coding behind the scenes). If you want to code you can do that for free as the obdeleven pro version gives you access to the same modules you would have to code using VCDS (remember VCDS does not offer any app section with auto coding, it is all manual). You can also switch between cars easily. It is not more to do so.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> Ok, i don't post how to enable gear indication on the dashboard .


This is exactly what I'm referencing. You post sh*t like this in both forums (Tiguan and Arteon)- instigating. If you want to share, then share. If you don't, then stop posting and shining us all on. It is rude and immature.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I was able to add a menu to the ACC settings which allows you to change the mode without having it tied to the drive mode (or having to set a custom drive mode). This is nice since I wanted comfort drive mode with sport ACC which this allows (which is a combo n/a with custom drive mode). It is in ACC module long coding- you change "Drive_pmode_selection" to "MMI menu ACC" instead of the original "driving profile selection."


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Not to cut into all the pissing and moaning in here, but, has anyone been able to replace the cabin filter in the Arteon? I was able to in the Tiguan no problem. But I'm the Arteon, I can't seem to get the glove box to drop down. Anyone have any luck?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

M Diddy said:


> Not to cut into all the pissing and moaning in here, but, has anyone been able to replace the cabin filter in the Arteon? I was able to in the Tiguan no problem. But I'm the Arteon, I can't seem to get the glove box to drop down. Anyone have any luck?


I tried but I can't figure out those darn tabs!


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sdvolksGTi said:


> M Diddy said:
> 
> 
> > Not to cut into all the pissing and moaning in here, but, has anyone been able to replace the cabin filter in the Arteon? I was able to in the Tiguan no problem. But I'm the Arteon, I can't seem to get the glove box to drop down. Anyone have any luck?
> ...


It's not just me then. Good. I literally tried for 15 minutes and couldn't get it down. In the Tig, it took 15 seconds.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Alright, I did some coding (which I will post in a second), but I also found something interesting. I may have found how to activate TMC:
> 
> I activated the green engineering menu via the obdeleven app. You access this by pressing the menu button on the screen for 20 seconds (first 10 seconds holding the button it shows the swap/etc menu, then after another 10 seconds the "green engineering menu" shows up as an option). From there, i went to navigation, and then traffic, and then I selected "enable traffic message detail in hmi" I noticed when I click on the travel link button, that it now says "TMC" on the top (can't remember if it said the prior). I also noticed an option to display "traffic information" in the nav options from the nav screen (can't remember if that was there either). This may be the missing TMC link for travellink.
> 
> ...


You can do the same with the score on the left:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I tried but I can't figure out those darn tabs!


Anything in the workshop manual about it? Maybe it is due to the knee airbag on that side that it is different from other VWs.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

M Diddy said:


> It's not just me then. Good. I literally tried for 15 minutes and couldn't get it down. In the Tig, it took 15 seconds.


I finally got it down today after messing with it for two days. 

I had to use my plastic trim tool/pry bar set and a s*%t ton of ingenuity. Those plastic tabs and the glove box have virtually no clearance space. 

When I finally got it down I really thought I was dreaming for a second cuz I thought it’d never clear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

LSIII said:


> I finally got it down today after messing with it for two days.
> 
> I had to use my plastic trim tool/pry bar set and a s*%t ton of ingenuity. Those plastic tabs and the glove box have virtually no clearance space.
> 
> ...


I quit trying today. Was out in the car for 45 minutes, WITH a plastic trim tool, trying to get it down and could not. You need to pull the tabs up, correct? It's easy as **** in the Tiguan. My damn fingers actually hurt from trying in the Arteon.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Anything in the workshop manual about it? Maybe it is due to the knee airbag on that side that it is different from other VWs.


I’ll see what I can find.

I also found this but not sure how I enabled it. Not available at the moment probably cause the front assist light.











Sent from my car phone


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You can do the same with the score on the left:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also some handy fuel saving tips











Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I’ll see what I can find.
> 
> I also found this but not sure how I enabled it. Not available at the moment probably cause the front assist light.
> 
> ...


I’ve always been curious about pedestrian monitoring since even I have it, but nothing in assist systems on the AID or in the MIB about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

M Diddy said:


> I quit trying today. Was out in the car for 45 minutes, WITH a plastic trim tool, trying to get it down and could not. You need to pull the tabs up, correct? It's easy as **** in the Tiguan. My damn fingers actually hurt from trying in the Arteon.


This makes it look pretty easy












Sent from my car phone


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sdvolksGTi said:


> This makes it look pretty easy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, well, it sure as **** is not! lol My god damned fingers feel like they're going to fall off I've been pushing them up so ****ing hard and I've gotten no where. Not even one side was released. It's insane.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I’ll see what I can find.
> 
> I also found this but not sure how I enabled it. Not available at the moment probably cause the front assist light.
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw pedestrian monitoring in the ACC coding. Back in my atlas days we determined that VW lumped it into front assist in the United States and that the menu and coding was probably left there for when they were considering breaking it out. 

I haven't had a chance to try out tja or emergency assist, and I assume they won't work, but I'll be on the highway tomorrow so I'll test.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> This makes it look pretty easy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just gonna skip the filter change. Happy to have the Air Care if only for the added menu :laugh:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Yeah I saw pedestrian monitoring in the ACC coding. Back in my atlas days we determined that VW lumped it into front assist in the United States and that the menu and coding was probably left there for when they were considering breaking it out.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to try out tja or emergency assist, and I assume they won't work, but I'll be on the highway tomorrow so I'll test.


Here's the nostalgia:



jamesarm97 said:


> So I was still playing around with Pedestrian monitoring and it definitely is not enabled. I found the options to enable the setup / interface and it now shows on the radio, but when I tried to enable the portion that tells the system to actually use the Pedestrian monitoring (using the Long Coding in camera module (I think)), I always get an error from VCDS. Something along the lines of Index or (something) out of Bounds. I only get that error when trying to change the single bit marked as Pedestrian monitoring enabled. Any other time I have received errors it is usually something about the module not being present. So I guess the question would be is this just a mapping / coding issue with VCDS because of the beta features added just for the Atlas or an actual error back from the module when trying to add this bit?
> 
> Has anyone ever seen the Pedestrian monitoring options in their radio on the setup screens? It just bugs me that it is advertised and I just bough the 2018 model a month and a half ago.





Drive by said:


> looking at the press presentation just posted I found that it is lumped in with front asisst:





juched said:


> According to the manual it says that pedestrian assist is automatically enabled when front assist is enabled. So maybe this menu is just a configuration screen and was disabled before launch. That may be why it gives an error when he tries to enable it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

After seeing this, my thought is VW doesn’t want people to be able to disable this safety feature and that’s why we don’t see it in the AID or MIB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

M Diddy said:


> I quit trying today. Was out in the car for 45 minutes, WITH a plastic trim tool, trying to get it down and could not. You need to pull the tabs up, correct? It's easy as **** in the Tiguan. My damn fingers actually hurt from trying in the Arteon.


Yes the basic process is the same from what I have seen on videos with the MQB Tiguan. It’s just such a tight clearance. My hands were very sore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> After seeing this, my thought is VW doesn’t want people to be able to disable this safety feature and that’s why we don’t see it in the AID or MIB.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking it had to do with it being superfluous to have both menus. For example, you can't disable front assist without it technically disabling pedestrian monitoring (since it requires front assist to work) and I don't think disabling one menu would be able to disable the other automatically. They probably thought of this after the fact. It's somewhat of an anomaly. 

I mean to your point I guess you could disable pedestrian monitoring with front assist still active, but not the other way around.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If it’s the same, there was a tab on the right hand side that I pulled gently forward as I worked the far right tab with a trim tool. Basically wedge and twist with the trim tool that you could pull it forward to release. The remaining two do the same with the trim tool and pull gently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> I was thinking it had to do with it being superfluous to have both menus. For example, you can't disable front assist without it technically disabling pedestrian monitoring (since it requires front assist to work) and I don't think disabling one menu would be able to disable the other automatically. They probably thought of this after the fact. It's somewhat of an anomaly.
> 
> I mean to your point I guess you could disable pedestrian monitoring with front assist still active, but not the other way around.


Disabling could be that it’s not scanning for pedestrians or pedestrian like shapes around that speed range when it’s looking by default. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Yeah I saw pedestrian monitoring in the ACC coding. Back in my atlas days we determined that VW lumped it into front assist in the United States and that the menu and coding was probably left there for when they were considering breaking it out.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to try out tja or emergency assist, and I assume they won't work, but I'll be on the highway tomorrow so I'll test.


Just ordered the VCP


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Just ordered the VCP


For TJA I take it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> For TJA I take it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That and to see what else it does.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Just ordered the VCP


:heart:

Can't wait to see what you can do!!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> :heart:
> 
> Can't wait to see what you can do!!


Hopefully it doest take forever to get here!

My Arteon has a service next Thursday for it first oil change and to fix the front assist light, I'll be in a Orange Tiguan till its fixed, probably a day.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Hopefully it doest take forever to get here!
> 
> My Arteon has a service next Thursday for it first oil change and to fix the front assist light, I'll be in a Orange Tiguan till its fixed, probably a day.


I was just on their site last night thinking about ordering. Keep us posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Got the mirror parking lights activated (like BMW has). 

I did it in a not so dark garage, so it must be tied to the light sensor (headlights being on) regardless of darkness. Shifting to R (which activates cam) or pressing the camera button. When you put it back in P, they turn back off (I guess that turns off the cam too so that makes sense).

09 adaptation:
Aussenlicht_uebergreifend
Umfeldleuchte als Manoevrierleuchte : active

6C coding:
Manoeuvre_Light: active


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TJA and Emergency Assist didn't work. I guess we need VCP for them. I was getting a module fault in ACC with them activated, but when I turned them off, the fault went away.

I did notice that when the cockpit is in Driver Assistance mode, and you can see the ACC stuff in the center of the tach, that the overtaking assistance also shows up in there when you are in map view, rather than popping up in the center. That was pretty cool- super detailed and live.

I also notice that every time I run a scan I get the following fault:

*36 Seat Adjustment Driver Side*
System description: Sitzmemory 
Software number: 3Q0959760D
Software version: 0024
Hardware number: 3Q0959760D
Hardware version: H06
Serial number: ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ
ODX name: EV_SeatMemorDriveSide
ODX version: 002022
Long coding: 001000020000050081C281808080000000008181000000F400

Trouble codes:
* U140000 - Function restriction due to insufficient voltage
Intermittent*

Not sure why I have to clear it each time, and not even sure what it means. My seat always works just fine..


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

LSIII said:


> I was just on their site last night thinking about ordering. Keep us posted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read that VCP also enables the DLA presentation.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I read that VCP also enables the DLA presentation.


What's that?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> What's that?


I mean the startup headlight sequence for DLA.

Filter came











Sent from my car phone


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ice4life said:


> I also notice that every time I run a scan I get the following fault:
> 
> *36 Seat Adjustment Driver Side*
> System description: Sitzmemory
> ...



This seat module support massage function. Need only write new dataset with massage function and you has 2 memory position and massage function.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> TJA and Emergency Assist didn't work. I guess we need VCP for them. I was getting a module fault in ACC with them activated, but when I turned them off, the fault went away.
> 
> I did notice that when the cockpit is in Driver Assistance mode, and you can see the ACC stuff in the center of the tach, that the overtaking assistance also shows up in there when you are in map view, rather than popping up in the center. That was pretty cool- super detailed and live.
> 
> ...


Do you mean like this? This is Overtaking right prevention enabled. 

https://youtu.be/lJuFTbSul-Y


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Do you mean like this? This is Overtaking right prevention enabled.
> 
> https://youtu.be/lJuFTbSul-Y
> 
> ...


What I mean is it shows up in the little circle within the tach when you change it from classic needle view (in which it behaves the way in your video and pops up in the center then disappears) to the driver assistance view. I'll have to try and get a shot of it- It crams it in the little circle rather than popping up like in your video.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> This seat module support massage function.
> Need only write new dataset with massage function and you has 2 memory position and massage function.


Don't understand what you're saying. Yes my SEL Premium has massage and 2 memory positions from the factory. I have not changed any coding in this module yet always get this fault.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ice4life said:


> Don't understand what you're saying. Yes my SEL Premium has massage and 2 memory positions from the factory. I have not changed any coding in this module yet always get this fault.


NAR Arteon has massage?? Cool. Easy entry activated? In my car this voltage errror is when activated easy entry in menu.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> What I mean is it shows up in the little circle within the tach when you change it from classic needle view (in which it behaves the way in your video and pops up in the center then disappears) to the driver assistance view. I'll have to try and get a shot of it- It crams it in the little circle rather than popping up like in your video.


You mean the View selection where the left dial has the ACC in the center. May test that view out to see if it shows like in the center view. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> NAR Arteon has massage?? Cool. Easy entry activated? In my car this voltage errror is when activated easy entry in menu.


Yeah it has massage which takes up the third memory button slot. It just uses the lumbar support in an up/down and in/out motion which you can adjust the intensity using the lumbar button. 

It has easy entry activated- and unlike my other MQB cars, it was activated from the factory and already in the menu without me having to add it. 


That is why it is strange that I get this fault all the time- nothing has been changed.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You mean the View selection where the left dial has the ACC in the center. May test that view out to see if it shows like in the center view.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes that is exactly what I mean. It looks exactly the same in that left dial center as if you had the "Driver Assistance" page up on the MFD in the center. So when you are driving along and the overtaking prevention kicks in, instead of you either having to have the MFD set to driver assistance (losing map view), or having the image pop up over your map, it just puts it in that little circle which is really cool to me!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok, now that’s awesome! I never put it on that since I figured it would be too small. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ice4life said:


> Yeah it has massage which takes up the third memory button slot. It just uses the lumbar support in an up/down and in/out motion which you can adjust the intensity using the lumbar button.
> 
> It has easy entry activated- and unlike my other MQB cars, it was activated from the factory and already in the menu without me having to add it.
> 
> ...


Try disable from menu easy entry. You car battery is not AGM? All European car with start-stop system has AGM battery. NAR cars not has AGM battery, and has voltage errors.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> Try disable from menu easy entry. You car battery is not AGM? All European car with start-stop system has AGM battery. NAR cars not has AGM battery, and has voltage errors.


I guess I could disable it, but I use it all the time! :laugh: Not sure if it is AGM battery. I guess it isn't a big deal, it must just be related to the easy entry seat. On that topic Vasia, I saw in module 36 EasyEntry_Enable_Passenger_over_DriverMMI. Does this move the passenger seat back and forward along with the driver seat? It is set to not active. Easy_Entry_front and easy_entry_front_over_MMI are both set to active from factory.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

My original battery in the Tig was not AGM even with start/stop. Upgraded when my buddy sold his AllTrack. Got an Audi AGM battery. Updated the coding when installed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

LSIII said:


> Yes the basic process is the same from what I have seen on videos with the MQB Tiguan. It’s just such a tight clearance. My hands were very sore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just got mine in. It sucked! Getting the glove box to go back in was almost just as worse. :banghead:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Just got mine in. It sucked! Getting the glove box to go back in was almost just as worse. :banghead:


The filters look so similar. I'm just gonna leave mine anyway.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Is that the Mann filter? If so the other side is yellow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sdvolksGTi said:


> LSIII said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the basic process is the same from what I have seen on videos with the MQB Tiguan. It’s just such a tight clearance. My hands were very sore.
> ...


Got mine in today too. Super PITA in the Arteon compared to the Tig.

And Ice, the filter is different. The bottom has an extra yellow layer. The rest is the same.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> And Ice, the filter is different. The bottom has an extra yellow layer. The rest is the same.


Gotcha- what does that layer do? Can I not use Air Care without the filter switch?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It’s a “bio layer”. I’m sure you could, might not be as effective. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You mean the View selection where the left dial has the ACC in the center. May test that view out to see if it shows like in the center view.





Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ok, now that’s awesome! I never put it on that since I figured it would be too small.


Took a pic for you today. Really happy how overtaking prevention fits into the small circle instead of popping up!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice, I didn’t think it would with the small, so I hit OK to make them large to see. Very cool! Like the green AID!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nice, I didn’t think it would with the small, so I hit OK to make them large to see. Very cool! Like the green AID!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah the green ambient lighting is my favorite. Especially at night on all the doors!


----------



## Pasat1111 (Oct 29, 2013)

*DCC Change While in Motion*

I was trying to find a way to be able to change the DCC suspension while driving the car. Has anyone done this yet? I have the OBD11 and need to dig deeper.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Pasat1111 said:


> I was trying to find a way to be able to change the DCC suspension while driving the car. Has anyone done this yet? I have the OBD11 and need to dig deeper.


You just unblock all the blocked menus in the 5F adaptation section. Haven't tested the custom drive mode blocked menu yet, but I unblocked them all and I know I have access to settings, nav, etc while driving, so I'm sure it is lumped in. Make sure to set all of them to unblocked when doing the adaptation.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Dynamical Rear turn Adapations*

Adaptations for EU Arteon for Dynamical Rear Turn Signals. A guy from Germany responded to my taillight post on YouTube and sent me the admap for his 09 module. I will try these when I pick up my car.


ENG116952-ENG116186-Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9-Dimming Direction CD 16,maximize ,16
ENG116952-ENG116190-Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9-Dimming Direction EF 16,maximize ,16
ENG116952-ENG116194-Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9-Dimming Direction GH 16,maximize ,16
ENG116952-ENG116181-Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9-Dimmwert AB 16,127 ,16
ENG116952-ENG116185-Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9-Dimmwert CD 16,0 ,16
ENG116952-ENG116189-Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9-Dimmwert EF 16,0 ,16
ENG116952-ENG116193-Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9-Dimmwert GH 16,0 ,16
ENG116952-ENG116178-Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 16,41 ,16
ENG116952-ENG116567-Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9-Lampendefektbitposition 16,08 ,16
ENG116952-ENG116176-Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9-Lasttyp 16,38 - LED Blinkleuchten ,16
ENG116952-ENG116182-Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 16,Always ,16
ENG116952-ENG116179-Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9-Lichtfunktion A 16,Blinken links Hellphase ,16
ENG116952-ENG116180-Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9-Lichtfunktion B 16,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116952-ENG116183-Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9-Lichtfunktion C 16,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116952-ENG116184-Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9-Lichtfunktion D 16,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116952-ENG116187-Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9-Lichtfunktion E 16,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116952-ENG116188-Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9-Lichtfunktion F 16,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116952-ENG116191-Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9-Lichtfunktion G 16,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116952-ENG116192-Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9-Lichtfunktion H 16,nicht aktiv ,16

ENG116953-ENG116205-Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3-Dimming Direction CD 17,maximize ,16
ENG116953-ENG116209-Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3-Dimming Direction EF 17,maximize ,16
ENG116953-ENG116213-Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3-Dimming Direction GH 17,maximize ,16
ENG116953-ENG116200-Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3-Dimmwert AB 17,127 ,16
ENG116953-ENG116204-Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3-Dimmwert CD 17,0 ,16
ENG116953-ENG116208-Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3-Dimmwert EF 17,0 ,16
ENG116953-ENG116212-Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3-Dimmwert GH 17,0 ,16
ENG116953-ENG116197-Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 17,42 ,16
ENG116953-ENG116568-Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3-Lampendefektbitposition 17,18 ,16
ENG116953-ENG116195-Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3-Lasttyp 17,38 - LED Blinkleuchten ,16
ENG116953-ENG116201-Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 17,Always ,16
ENG116953-ENG116198-Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3-Lichtfunktion A 17,Blinken rechts Hellphase ,16
ENG116953-ENG116569-Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3-Lichtfunktion B 17,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116953-ENG116202-Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3-Lichtfunktion C 17,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116953-ENG116203-Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3-Lichtfunktion D 17,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116953-ENG116206-Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3-Lichtfunktion E 17,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116953-ENG116207-Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3-Lichtfunktion F 17,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116953-ENG116210-Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3-Lichtfunktion G 17,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116953-ENG116211-Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3-Lichtfunktion H 17,nicht aktiv ,16

ENG116954-ENG116224-Leuchte18BLK HLA60-Dimming Direction CD 18,maximize ,16
ENG116954-ENG116228-Leuchte18BLK HLA60-Dimming Direction EF 18,maximize ,16
ENG116954-ENG116232-Leuchte18BLK HLA60-Dimming Direction GH 18,maximize ,16
ENG116954-ENG116219-Leuchte18BLK HLA60-Dimmwert AB 18,127 ,16
ENG116954-ENG116223-Leuchte18BLK HLA60-Dimmwert CD 18,0 ,16
ENG116954-ENG116227-Leuchte18BLK HLA60-Dimmwert EF 18,0 ,16
ENG116954-ENG116231-Leuchte18BLK HLA60-Dimmwert GH 18,0 ,16
ENG116954-ENG116216-Leuchte18BLK HLA60-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 18,16 ,16
ENG116954-ENG116570-Leuchte18BLK HLA60-Lampendefektbitposition 18,08 ,16
ENG116954-ENG116214-Leuchte18BLK HLA60-Lasttyp 18,38 - LED Blinkleuchten ,16
ENG116954-ENG116220-Leuchte18BLK HLA60-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 18,Always ,16
ENG116954-ENG116217-Leuchte18BLK HLA60-Lichtfunktion A 18,Blinken links Hellphase ,16
ENG116954-ENG116218-Leuchte18BLK HLA60-Lichtfunktion B 18,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116954-ENG116221-Leuchte18BLK HLA60-Lichtfunktion C 18,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116954-ENG116222-Leuchte18BLK HLA60-Lichtfunktion D 18,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116954-ENG116225-Leuchte18BLK HLA60-Lichtfunktion E 18,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116954-ENG116226-Leuchte18BLK HLA60-Lichtfunktion F 18,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116954-ENG116229-Leuchte18BLK HLA60-Lichtfunktion G 18,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116954-ENG116230-Leuchte18BLK HLA60-Lichtfunktion H 18,nicht aktiv ,16

ENG116955-ENG116243-Leuchte19BLK HRC31-Dimming Direction CD 19,maximize ,16
ENG116955-ENG116247-Leuchte19BLK HRC31-Dimming Direction EF 19,maximize ,16
ENG116955-ENG116251-Leuchte19BLK HRC31-Dimming Direction GH 19,maximize ,16
ENG116955-ENG116238-Leuchte19BLK HRC31-Dimmwert AB 19,127 ,16
ENG116955-ENG116242-Leuchte19BLK HRC31-Dimmwert CD 19,0 ,16
ENG116955-ENG116246-Leuchte19BLK HRC31-Dimmwert EF 19,0 ,16
ENG116955-ENG116250-Leuchte19BLK HRC31-Dimmwert GH 19,0 ,16
ENG116955-ENG116235-Leuchte19BLK HRC31-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 19,18 ,16
ENG116955-ENG116571-Leuchte19BLK HRC31-Lampendefektbitposition 19,18 ,16
ENG116955-ENG116233-Leuchte19BLK HRC31-Lasttyp 19,38 - LED Blinkleuchten ,16
ENG116955-ENG116239-Leuchte19BLK HRC31-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 19,Always ,16
ENG116955-ENG116236-Leuchte19BLK HRC31-Lichtfunktion A 19,Blinken rechts Hellphase ,16
ENG116955-ENG116237-Leuchte19BLK HRC31-Lichtfunktion B 19,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116955-ENG116240-Leuchte19BLK HRC31-Lichtfunktion C 19,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116955-ENG116241-Leuchte19BLK HRC31-Lichtfunktion D 19,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116955-ENG116244-Leuchte19BLK HRC31-Lichtfunktion E 19,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116955-ENG116245-Leuchte19BLK HRC31-Lichtfunktion F 19,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116955-ENG116248-Leuchte19BLK HRC31-Lichtfunktion G 19,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116955-ENG116249-Leuchte19BLK HRC31-Lichtfunktion H 19,nicht aktiv ,16

ENG116963-ENG116395-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimming Direction CD 27,minimize ,16
ENG116963-ENG116399-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimming Direction EF 27,maximize ,16
ENG116963-ENG116403-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimming Direction GH 27,maximize ,16
ENG116963-ENG116390-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimmwert AB 27,127 ,16
ENG116963-ENG116394-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimmwert CD 27,0 ,16
ENG116963-ENG116398-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimmwert EF 27,0 ,16
ENG116963-ENG116402-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimmwert GH 27,0 ,16
ENG116963-ENG116387-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 27,62 ,16
ENG116963-ENG116579-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lampendefektbitposition 27,00 ,16
ENG116963-ENG116385-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lasttyp 27,36 - LED Kleinleistung ,16
ENG116963-ENG116391-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 27,Always ,16
ENG116963-ENG116388-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion A 27,Aktive Blinkfunktion hat ein auf 1 gesetztes zugeordnetes Bit in pa_dynamisch_blinken ,16
ENG116963-ENG116389-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion B 27,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116963-ENG116392-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion C 27,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116963-ENG116393-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion D 27,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116963-ENG116396-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion E 27,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116963-ENG116397-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion F 27,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116963-ENG116400-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion G 27,nicht aktiv ,16
ENG116963-ENG116401-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion H 27,nicht aktiv ,16


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Good luck, looking forward to seeing the results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Adaptations for EU Arteon for Dynamical Rear Turn Signals. A guy from Germany responded to my taillight post on YouTube and sent me the admap for his 09 module. I will try these when I pick up my car.


You tail with dinamic turn function? Arteon has 2 types tail: with dynamic turn and w/o dynamic turn.
Dynamic turn function need addional wiring. Today I replace GOLF R led to dynamic turn light.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Vasia01 said:


> You tail with dinamic turn function? Arteon has 2 types tail: with dynamic turn and w/o dynamic turn.
> Dynamic turn function need addional wiring. Today I replace GOLF R led to dynamic turn light.


Yes, I replaced my taillights with ones that can do dynamical turns. 

It looks like I'm going to have to run a wire from Connector T73b (73-Pin Connector, Black) Pin 6 from J519 control module to B474 Connection 10 (in Main Wiring Harness) and finally to T8an pin 1 in MX3 and MX4 outer taillight assemblies.

Run a wire from Connector T73b Pin 7 from J519 control module to T10ab (10-Pin Connector, Brown) Pin 1 to Q22 Connection 1 (in Rear Lid Wiring Harness) to T10c (10-Pin Connector Brown) Pin 1 to THKM (Coupling Point on Rear Lid, Center) and finally to T8h pin 1 in MX5 and T8k Pin 1 MX6 inner taillight assemblies.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Yes, I replaced my taillights with ones that can do dynamical turns.
> 
> It looks like I'm going to have to run a wire from Connector *T73b* (73-Pin Connector, Black) Pin 6 from J519 control module to B474 Connection 10 (in Main Wiring Harness) and finally to T8an pin 1 in MX3 and MX4 outer taillight assemblies.
> 
> Run a wire from Connector *T73b* Pin 7 from J519 control module to T10ab (10-Pin Connector, Brown) Pin 1 to Q22 Connection 1 (in Rear Lid Wiring Harness) to T10c (10-Pin Connector Brown) Pin 1 to THKM (Coupling Point on Rear Lid, Center) and finally to T8h pin 1 in MX5 and T8k Pin 1 MX6 inner taillight assemblies.


T73c pin 6 ? This pin enable dynamical turn.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Vasia01 said:


> T73c pin 6 ? This pin enable dynamical turn.


The Arteon Tail lights use T73a and T73b


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> The Arteon Tail lights use T73a and T73b


SD, can you post the front license plate installation from that DB? I know it is tricky with the pedestrian monitoring wiring running through.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

sdvolksGTi said:


> The Arteon Tail lights use T73a and T73b


All right. BCM has 3 connectors : T73a, T49b and T73c
In your service manual T73*c* renamed to T73*b* 

EU BCM Arteon


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Vasia01 said:


> All right. BCM has 3 connectors : T73a, T49b and T73c
> In your service manual T73*c* renamed to T73*b*
> 
> EU BCM Arteon


Interesting those do match the connectors in the diagrams. Thanks for confirming .












Sent from my car phone


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> SD, can you post the front license plate installation from that DB? I know it is tricky with the pedestrian monitoring wiring running through.


I’m searching for it, that seems to be the only thing not in the data base. It might be in another one of these manuals.


Sent from my car phone


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I’m searching for it, that seems to be the only thing not in the data base. It might be in another one of these manuals.
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


Thanks. I got a "warning" from a cool cop so don't want to press my luck.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Where’s it mounted right now? I wish more states didn’t require a front license plate. Plus I wonder how some cars like exotics get “exemptions”?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Where’s it mounted right now? I wish more states didn’t require a front license plate. Plus I wonder how some cars like exotics get “exemptions”?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not mounted! Because there is no other option than the oem plate mount given the location of the camera and sensors. Can't use a tow hook mount because of the sensors and can't use the slybracket because no matter where you mount it, it blocks a sensor or cam. Pita.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’d think with all the tech on the front of bumpers now, a front license wouldn’t be a mandate anymore. I was all excited for my platypus tow plate and everyone claimed no issues with the sensors, but not the case. Granted I still mounted it, but in your head turn it counter clockwise 180. That’s how it should be. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You’d think with all the tech on the front of bumpers now, a front license wouldn’t be a mandate anymore. I was all excited for my platypus tow plate and everyone claimed no issues with the sensors, but not the case. Granted I still mounted it, but in your head turn it counter clockwise 180. That’s how it should be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the Tig it is near the sensors. On the Arteon it literally covers them. :banghead:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea even where it is right now, it’s above a sensor and if it’s down just enough but not covering the radar will see it. If I put it on like majority of people do with other vehicles the sensor on the edge above the fog light screams red. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea even where it is right now, it’s above a sensor and if it’s down just enough but not covering the radar will see it. If I put it on like majority of people do with other vehicles the sensor on the edge above the fog light screams red.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm prob just going to mount the factory mount as much as I don't want to.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> I'm prob just going to mount the factory mount as much as I don't want to.


Maybe permanent magnets to hold it so you won't have to drill holes?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You’d think with all the tech on the front of bumpers now, a front license wouldn’t be a mandate anymore. I was all excited for my platypus tow plate and everyone claimed no issues with the sensors, but not the case. Granted I still mounted it, but in your head turn it counter clockwise 180. That’s how it should be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one good looking Tiguan! Love black cars, they look so good all cleaned up.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> That is one good looking Tiguan! Love black cars, they look so good all cleaned up.


Thank you! I originally wanted VW Silk Blue, but I love the black. Just have to and hard to keep clean at times. This is from tonight, zoom in on the center caps. Happy with all I’ve done cosmetically and the tweaks I’ve done through VCDS. From the tint on all windows all around (may do the pano at some point, only window not done), lamin-x on the corner lights, tow plate, custom license plate, dynamic side wing lights, dynamic center caps, sticker shield for easy removal of inspection sticker, deAutoLED fogs, lid for dash cubby and mounting the EZPass to the bottom of the lid, R logo door lock covers, and door check arm waterproof covers. 

I think next up is debadging the trunk lid but toying with keeping the 4Motion badge and maybe add an R logo decal to balance it out. Then at some point get the pano lights working since I have all the parts to get them working. 










Thank you for your help and ice4life on coding we’ve worked on, found and did together. 

Going to try to convince the wife when it’s time to get an Arteon. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thank you! I originally wanted VW Silk Blue, but I love the black. Just have to and hard to keep clean at times. This is from tonight, zoom in on the center caps. Happy with all I’ve done cosmetically and the tweaks I’ve done through VCDS. From the tint on all windows all around (may do the pano at some point, only window not done), lamin-x on the corner lights, tow plate, custom license plate, dynamic side wing lights, dynamic center caps, sticker shield for easy removal of inspection sticker, deAutoLED fogs, lid for dash cubby and mounting the EZPass to the bottom of the lid, R logo door lock covers, and door check arm waterproof covers.
> 
> I think next up is debadging the trunk lid but toying with keeping the 4Motion badge and maybe add an R logo decal to balance it out. Then at some point get the pano lights working since I have all the parts to get them working.
> 
> ...


No problem, I’m sure there more stuff to come. VCP will open up new possibilities.

These might be cheesy but I like them.










Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Think I may be grabbing VCP here at some point soon. 

I didn’t realize VW made them, saw them on eBay and Amazon by third parties but the reviews don’t seem great on them so passed on them since a good amount said logo was fuzzy. 

Need to see if they have them for the Tiguan. 

*only see they fit the Atlas and Arteon, I say go for it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Interesting those do match the connectors in the diagrams. Thanks for confirming .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is connector A (5Q0_937_700_B) and C (5Q0_937_700_C)


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Vasia01 said:


> This is connector A (5Q0_937_700_B) and C (5Q0_937_700_C)


So, you're saying it's just a typo. Gotcha


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sdvolksGTi said:


> No problem, I’m sure there more stuff to come. VCP will open up new possibilities.
> 
> These might be cheesy but I like them.
> 
> ...


Jesus those are expensive. You can get them for like 20 bucks on ebay. 150+ is just too much for some door lights.


----------



## krypt0n (Dec 8, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Adaptations for EU Arteon for Dynamical Rear Turn Signals. A guy from Germany responded to my taillight post on YouTube and sent me the admap for his 09 module. I will try these when I pick up my car.




Hey, I'm the Guy from Germany.  currently driving a nearly full configured Arteon with everything except Dynaudio, 360° Camera (but backup cam) and pre-heater. I'm able to provide you guys with nearly any coding or adp map needed.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

krypt0n said:


> Hey, I'm the Guy from Germany.  currently driving a nearly full configured Arteon with everything except Dynaudio, 360° Camera (but backup cam) and pre-heater. I'm able to provide you guys with nearly any coding or adp map needed.


Welcome Guy from Germany!! I'm sure we'll need your help!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Took a pic for you today. Really happy how overtaking prevention fits into the small circle instead of popping up!


This works great!! I added this as soon as I got my car back










https://youtu.be/kyBwxqI47yY 

Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> This works great!! I added this as soon as I got my car back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still have the cold weather notification and chime SD? I see that snowflake in your AID


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Still have the cold weather notification and chime SD? I see that snowflake in your AID
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I haven't done anything with it.

Have you seen some cars have the little R logo next to the lane assist light at the bottom of the AID? And have we discussed this before?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

For a friend:

Outside Temp Warning

Control unit 17 dash board 
Security access 47115
Adaptions - outside temperature 
p_ice_warning_entry_temperature 

I set mine to -10°C


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> For a friend:
> 
> Outside Temp Warning
> 
> ...


Thank you! Why 14°F?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I want to say that’s the lowest it’ll go if I recall from the post I found. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I want to say that’s the lowest it’ll go if I recall from the post I found.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh you just don't want to see that warning. I would just change it to zero degrees. I like the little snowflake. lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I think it will still chime since you’ll see the snowflake though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I think it will still chime since you’ll see the snowflake though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats fine with me, My 2000 Passat and CC had the same chime and snowflake


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Would be nice if you could shut off the ding but keep the snowflake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> This works great!! I added this as soon as I got my car back


Yeah and you can override at any time easily by tapping the gas pedal which is nice. Sometimes it's too dramatic a slow down. 




sdvolksGTi said:


> Have you seen some cars have the little R logo next to the lane assist light at the bottom of the AID? And have we discussed this before?












The golf r cockpit has that little R when ACC is in the tach or off. 
You are using the atlas cockpit. 
I am using the Tiguan cockpit. 
The gti cockpit is the one the Arteon comes with. 

(Those are the 4).


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Pic didn’t come through, long coding vehicle variant can give you the R logo (which I want), but then you will have a Golf on your AID and not your Arteon or in my case a Tiguan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Yeah and you can override at any time easily by tapping the gas pedal which is nice. Sometimes it's too dramatic a slow down.
> 
> The golf r cockpit has that little R when ACC is in the tach or off.
> You are using the atlas cockpit.
> ...


Im using the Atlas with the simple cockpit option


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’d also imagine the ACC view you have the right dial would show the Golf and not your Arteon either. 

Just have to decide is the R Logo worth changing the type of vehicle displayed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’d also imagine the ACC view you have the right dial would show the Golf and not your Arteon either.
> 
> Just have to decide is the R Logo worth changing the type of vehicle displayed.
> 
> ...


Have you confirmed the golf r cockpit doesn't have the r? Are you sure you have to switch the vehicle variant? I've never tried the golf r cockpit.

Also how do you switch the dash type in coding? I've only ever done it via the apps section and I'm out of credits for the auto coding.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Have you confirmed the golf r cockpit doesn't have the r? Are you sure you have to switch the vehicle variant? I've never tried the golf r cockpit.
> 
> Also how do you switch the dash type in coding? I've only ever done it via the apps section and I'm out of credits for the auto coding.


Go to this thread, dude created a spreadsheet breaking down the coding. Two sheets within the excel spreadsheet. 

https://www.golfmk7.com/forums/inde...nfo-display-themes-coding-spreadsheed.357983/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Go to this thread, dude created a spreadsheet breaking down the coding. Two sheets within the excel spreadsheet.
> 
> https://www.golfmk7.com/forums/inde...nfo-display-themes-coding-spreadsheed.357983/
> 
> ...


Seems It will allow me to on do Vehicle Variant Version 0-3










Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Did you move the center view to assist systems to see if the R logo would appear? Right now having the LKA/ACC in the bottom center the R logo won’t show. Also there are 1024 combinations. Scroll down the guy’s Other features column to find all the possibilities to show the R logo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Did you move the center view to assist systems to see if the R logo would appear? Right now having the LKA/ACC in the bottom center the R logo won’t show. Also there are 1024 combinations. Scroll down the guy’s Other features column to find all the possibilities to show the R logo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Arteon doesn’t let me pick the r-logo in Vehicle Varient


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Couldn’t do any of the coding on lines 73-76, 79, 329, 585-589, 591?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Seems It will allow me to on do Vehicle Variant Version 0-3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting it only allows the b8s. Love the wagon. Why does the altitude Keep changing in the dash though lol?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Interesting it only allows the b8s. Love the wagon. Why does the altitude Keep changing in the dash though lol?


I have no idea I was in a parking garage so that might have been messing with the gps


Sent from my car phone


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Couldn’t do any of the coding on lines 73-76, 79, 329, 585-589, 591?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, I guess it’s has something to do with the Vehicle Variant. It only allows me to do 0-3


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Did you take a look at sheet 2 in the file, since that helps with the coding also?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here, condensed it for only R Logo coding and on one printable page. 


https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Atk...copR0G/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msexcel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

No dice for me to get the R logo, combos produced coding rejected out of range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

M Diddy said:


> Jesus those are expensive. You can get them for like 20 bucks on ebay. 150+ is just too much for some door lights.


Unfortunately the cheap eBay and Amazon ones don’t fully seat properly in the Arteon. I had cheap ones in my Touareg and they fit great. I tried to move them to the Arteon and they would NOT fit. The plug of the cheap one was positioned to the side and the factory one had the plug in the center. That one thing made a difference of them fitting and not fitting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

LSIII said:


> Unfortunately the cheap eBay and Amazon ones don’t fully seat properly in the Arteon. I had cheap ones in my Touareg and they fit great. I tried to move them to the Arteon and they would NOT fit. The plug of the cheap one was positioned to the side and the factory one had the plug in the center. That one thing made a difference of them fitting and not fitting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. I found that out the hard way as well. Sent the set that I ordered from Amazon back. They just did not fit correctly. However, I refuse to pay 150.00 for a couple of LEDs in a housing as well.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Look what came today, now I need to figure out how to use it, lol. Accidentally posted in the Tiguan thread first











Sent from my car phone


----------



## dpvwia (Apr 27, 2014)

*ACC modes*



ice4life said:


> I was able to add a menu to the ACC settings which allows you to change the mode without having it tied to the drive mode (or having to set a custom drive mode). This is nice since I wanted comfort drive mode with sport ACC which this allows (which is a combo n/a with custom drive mode). It is in ACC module long coding- you change "Drive_pmode_selection" to "MMI menu ACC" instead of the original "driving profile selection."


Great post - In your image of the ACC menu, I noticed the ACC setting for Sport mode is “Very Close”. Do you know what the ACC settings are for the Eco and Comfort modes (which as you said are normally only available in the Custom Drive Mode menus)? Just curious, as their are no details for many of those settings.

Cheers,

Dave
2019 Arteon SEL 4Motion


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dpvwia said:


> Great post - In your image of the ACC menu, I noticed the ACC setting for Sport mode is “Very Close”. Do you know what the ACC settings are for the Eco and Comfort modes (which as you said are normally only available in the Custom Drive Mode menus)? Just curious, as their are no details for many of those settings.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Distance isn’t impacted from the Drive Program choice. I’ve cycled through Eco, Comfort, Normal and Sport and my personal selection for distance is still set to Close. I know ice4life mentioned he set his distance to Very Close as his selection. Hope that helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Going off the GolfMK7 forum im guessing the highlighted is for TJA











Sent from my car phone


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

dpvwia said:


> Great post - In your image of the ACC menu, I noticed the ACC setting for Sport mode is “Very Close”. Do you know what the ACC settings are for the Eco and Comfort modes (which as you said are normally only available in the Custom Drive Mode menus)? Just curious, as their are no details for many of those settings.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Those are two separate things. The very close setting is related to the gap memory which is a separate coding. Usually when you restart the car, the gap setting resets. Now it defaults to the closest distance every time. 

The other thing is related to the ACC drive mode which is how the car decelerates/accelerates when using acc. It is more aggressive in sport and calmer in Eco.


----------



## dpvwia (Apr 27, 2014)

ice4life said:


> Those are two separate things. The very close setting is related to the gap memory which is a separate coding. Usually when you restart the car, the gap setting resets. Now it defaults to the closest distance every time.
> 
> The other thing is related to the ACC drive mode which is how the car decelerates/accelerates when using acc. It is more aggressive in sport and calmer in Eco.


OK, makes sense - thanks!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Found the windshield camera (3Q0980654A) same as Golf MK7











Sent from my car phone


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Found the camera (3Q0980654A) same as Golf MK7


SD, I'm wondering if there's way to make the 360/area view as the default mode (instead of the rear-view)?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

beaumisbro said:


> SD, I'm wondering if there's way to make the 360/area view as the default mode (instead of the rear-view)?


I’m sure there’s a way. It will be figured out eventually. Someone else had the same question.


Sent from my car phone


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I’m sure there’s a way. It will be figured out eventually. Someone else had the same question.


iirc, euro Arteons do that already; maybe someone from across the pond can help us NAR folks with the coding.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I’m sure there’s a way. It will be figured out eventually. Someone else had the same question.
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


Once you get the camera flashed via VCP, I imagine you still need to go into vcds and activate TJA. How's it going?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Once you get the camera flashed via VCP, I imagine you still need to go into vcds and activate TJA. How's it going?


I just have to find out which one of these I need to check. It’s one of the traffic assists











Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia might know  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Vasia might know
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also there is currently no flash for NAR Speed limit signs using VCP. I put in a ticket for it and they came back and said they don't know of any way to activate it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Also there is currently no flash for NAR Speed limit signs using VCP. I put in a ticket for it and they came back and said they don't know of any way to activate it.


Wonder if it’s because American sign icons aren’t in the software?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Vasia might know


He def posted the exact vcp file required in one of the arteon threads- i just need to find it




Reihenmotor5 said:


> Wonder if it’s because American sign icons aren’t in the software?


They should be for the new Atlas/Cross which has the US versions.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Also there is currently no flash for NAR Speed limit signs using VCP. I put in a ticket for it and they came back and said they don't know of any way to activate it.


I believe the new Atlas Cross Sport is going to have US Road Sign Display. We might be able to use one of those to help.

"Multiple driver assistance features are included as standard equipment on the 2020 Volkswagen Atlas Cross Sport. The base S trim level includes Forward Collision Warning with Autonomous Braking (Front Assist), Blind Spot Monitoring and Rear Traffic Alert as standard equipment. Higher trim levels offer additional driver assistance features. These include Park Distance Control, Adaptive Cruise Control with Stop and Go, Traffic Jam Assist and Dynamic Road Sign Display"


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> For enabling TJA and EA in Arteon, you also need VCP. VCP can upload *arteon_frontcamera_3q0980654j.zdc* dataset to camera.


Here it is


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Here it is


I saw that in there, the camera hardware number on my Arteon has a "A" instead of the "J" at the end. Not sure if that makes a big difference


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I saw that in there, the camera hardware number on my Arteon has a "A" instead of the "J" at the end. Not sure if that makes a big difference


By golly she now has traffic jam assist! I used the golf file and checked the hatchback box












Sent from my car phone


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

sdvolksGTi said:


> By golly she now has traffic jam assist! I used the golf file and checked the hatchback box


holy moly  :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I both hate and love you sd.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Enabling Traffic Jam Assist with VCDS & VCP for NAR 2019 Arteon SEL P*

I got these from instructions from https://www.golfmk7.com/forums/index.php?threads/enabling-tja-lane-assist-on-a-2018-golf-r.360141/

I've just finished enabling and testing TJA on my Arteon so I figured I'd do a better job documenting everything that needs to be done since the information is scattered all over the place.

Tools Needed
VCP - https://vcpsystem.com/

Optional Tools
VCDS or OBD11 - I prefer to make my coding changes with VCDS since its a lot more user friendly than VCP

Vehicle Requirements
I've only tested this on my '19 Arteon SEL P R-Line NAR, but it's possible it may work with other vehicles that have the following components.
Electric Parking Brake
ACC
Front Camera Module A5 - SW: 3Q0980654 revision J or newer

Before we start I will warn everyone that uploading new parameters to a module with VCP isn't 100% safe, there are no backups, there is potential to brick your camera module. That said, there are precautions you can take. First make sure your computer is on stable power, second, since we'll be flashing things and making coding changes with our car ignition on/engine off, it helps to have a battery charger on the battery to make sure it won't die if you end up taking a while. Turning things like AC and auto lights off will also help preserve your battery.


Now to the fun part
First, lets prepare VCP.
If you've already used VCP in the past, you can skip this section and go to the next one.
Download and install the software from https://vcpsystem.com/i19,download.html
Open the activator, it may prompt you to update, do so before continuing.
Plug in your VCP dongle.
Click "Recheck Dongle" in VCP
Click the image that pops up.
Under User Functions click "Connect"
After you are Connected, if you haven't done this before, hit "Activate"
After you are Activated, if you haven't done this before, or the "charge" is low, hit "Recharge"
Assuming the dongle is "charged", and you haven't done this before, hit "Download I"
After "Download 1" finishes, click "Download II"

Next, download the appropriate .zcd file.
In the activator, click the "Filemanagement" button.
Use the search box to find the appropriate .zdc file, in the case of my 2019 Arteon with Revision A camera, my file was called "arteon_frontcamera_3q0980654j.zdc" 
Select the line with the file and click "Download Selected"

NOTE: Don't see the file you were looking for? Double check, as the search thing kinda sucks. Still don't see it? Reach out to VCP support https://vcpsupport.pl/ and file a ticket. They may have to enable a file for your specific smart card ID.

Now that VCP is prepared, we can move on to the garage so we can...

Make coding changes
Feel free to use your favorite coding tool for this, I used VCDS - http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/.
Have your ignition on, engine off.
Enable Lane Tracking
Open Module A5 - Front Sensors Drivers Assistance System
Go to Adaptation
Channel: Intervention Moment
Select “early (setting via menu)”
Activate Adaptive Lane Tracking in your infotainment menu.

Optional Coding Changes
Here are some other coding changes I made that were related to TJA/ACC while I was there.
Module 13
If you are asked for a security code, try 20103
Long Coding
Byte 2
Bit 6, overtaking_assistance. 
When using ACC, car starts to speed up when you turn your signal on to pass someone instead of waiting until you're in the new lane completely clear to start accelerating.
You can also enable Bit 0, 1, and 2 for "Automatic_driveaway_by_pretrigger", "Automatic_driveaway_after_short_stop", and "Driveaway_triggerleaver".

Adaptations
Channel: Distance basic setting option
New Value: On
This will allow you to set the default ACC distance to use when turning on ACC, or to use the last used distance, in the infotainment.


Finally, the real fun part, flashing new parameters to the camera.
Plug in the VCP dongle and open VCP System application.
Open "Guided Functions"
On the right side of the page select "Apps" under "Moduly"
Select "Upload parameter data", hit next
Confirm that the ignition is on, engine is off, your battery is not going to die anytime soon, and hit next
Hit "Open ZDC file" and select the file you downloaded earlier.
Make sure "EraseFullMemory" is checked under ZDC Info
Select module A5 under ECUs
Select appropriate data to upload, in my case, it was "HATCHBACK_+TRAFFIC_JAM_ASSIST"
Triple check your selection, no going back now...
Click "Upload selected data". Don't be scared if you get an error on your dash from lane assist, it's normal.
Sit there and wait until you get the Successful message in the bottom of the window
After you get confirmation that it is done, you can close the window.
Guided functions window will instruct you to turn off your ignition, do that.

You're done! Now is the time to stash away your laptop, turn your car on, and go on a careful drive to verify functionality. You may have to re-enable lane assist via the blinker stalk button, as it turned off for me after flashing new parameters.

This is what it should look like:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Damn sdvolksGTI you did it, congrats! That’s awesome! Does the Arteon also get EA with this flash?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Damn sdvolksGTI you did it, congrats! That’s awesome! Does the Arteon also get EA with this flash?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Emergency Assist? I'm not sure. 

I tried DLA using VCP. I think the Arteon file they have for it is not the right one. I now only have basic headlights function on/off , no front turn signals, and no DRLs. I went to the dealer today to get fixed but it was a no go. Still not working and it cost $200 to have them try things ( not my normal dealer I go too but it was open) :banghead: So it looks like I'm out of luck till I get the right file


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Emergency Assist? I'm not sure.
> 
> I tried DLA using VCP. I think the Arteon file they have for it is not the right one. I now only have basic headlights function on/off , no front turn signals, and no DRLs. I went to the dealer today to get fixed but it was a no go. Still not working and it cost $200 to have them try things ( not my normal dealer I go too but it was open) :banghead: So it looks like I'm out of luck till I get the right file


Why would you try DLA with VCP, I thought you and ice coded through VCDS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Why would you try DLA with VCP, I thought you and ice coded through VCDS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For the start up sequence.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> For the start up sequence.


Oh man, does VCP allow you to backup the firmware for instances like this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Oh man, does VCP allow you to backup the firmware for instances like this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it does not


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> it does not


Does it show the version you were running prior? Maybe you could reflash?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Does it show the version you were running prior? Maybe you could reflash?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it doesn't show the previous version. I wonder if it changed the app data in vcds


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> No, it doesn't show the previous version. I wonder if it changed the app data in vcds


I’d check and see if ice4life can help with VCDS scan that gives the HW SW into



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

It’s impressive what you guys know how to do with coding. I have pretty basic skills with VAGCOM. I haven’t found anything in regards to taillight coding. Not a fan of how the whole tail is used as a blinker and would love to tweak those functions a bit. Have any of you guys tried to mess with that?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

bgc996 said:


> It’s impressive what you guys know how to do with coding. I have pretty basic skills with VAGCOM. I haven’t found anything in regards to taillight coding. Not a fan of how the whole tail is used as a blinker and would love to tweak those functions a bit. Have any of you guys tried to mess with that?


If you want the amber strip on the the bottom you will have to get a Euro Spec set of taillight since the North American version doesn't have the connection for this. But if you want to change what blinks and what doesn't you just set line in question to not active (in color below)

ENG116956-ENG116262-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimming Direction CD 20	minimize 16 
ENG116956-ENG116266-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimming Direction EF 20	maximize 16 
ENG116956-ENG116270-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimming Direction GH 20	maximize 16 
ENG116956-ENG116257-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimmwert AB 20	127	16 
ENG116956-ENG116261-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimmwert CD 20	0	16 
ENG116956-ENG116265-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimmwert EF 20	0	16 
ENG116956-ENG116269-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimmwert GH 20	0	16 
ENG116956-ENG116254-Leuchte20BR LA71-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 20	3D	16 
ENG116956-ENG116572-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lampendefektbitposition 20	9	16 
ENG116956-ENG116252-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lasttyp 20	35 - kombinierte LED Blink-Bremsleuchten (Left Outer Taillight)	16 
ENG116956-ENG116258-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 20	Always 16 
ENG116956-ENG116255-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion A 20	Brake light 16 
ENG116956-ENG116256-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion B 20	Blinken links Hellphase 16 
ENG116956-ENG116259-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion C 20	Blinken links Dunkelphase 16 
ENG116956-ENG116260-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion D 20	not active 16 
ENG116956-ENG116263-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion E 20	not active 16 
ENG116956-ENG116264-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion F 20	not active 16 
ENG116956-ENG116267-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion G 20	not active 16 
ENG116956-ENG116268-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion H 20	not active 16 
ENG116957-ENG116281-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimming Direction CD 21	minimize 16 
ENG116957-ENG116285-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimming Direction EF 21	maximize 16 
ENG116957-ENG116289-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimming Direction GH 21	maximize 16 
ENG116957-ENG116276-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimmwert AB 21	127	16 
ENG116957-ENG116280-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimmwert CD 21	0	16 
ENG116957-ENG116284-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimmwert EF 21	0	16 
ENG116957-ENG116288-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimmwert GH 21	0	16 
ENG116957-ENG116273-Leuchte21BR RC8-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 21	3E	16 
ENG116957-ENG116573-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lampendefektbitposition 21	19	16 
ENG116957-ENG116271-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lasttyp 21	35 - kombinierte LED Blink-Bremsleuchten (Right Outer Taillight)	16 
ENG116957-ENG116277-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 21	Always 16 
ENG116957-ENG116274-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion A 21	Brake light 16 
ENG116957-ENG116275-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion B 21	Blinken rechts Hellphase 16 
ENG116957-ENG116278-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion C 21	Blinken rechts Dunkelphase 16 
ENG116957-ENG116279-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion D 21	not active 16 
ENG116957-ENG116282-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion E 21	not active 16 
ENG116957-ENG116283-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion F 21	not active 16 
ENG116957-ENG116286-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion G 21	not active 16 
ENG116957-ENG116287-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion H 21	not active 16 
ENG116963-ENG116395-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimming Direction CD 27	maximize 16 
ENG116963-ENG116399-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimming Direction EF 27	minimize 16 
ENG116963-ENG116403-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimming Direction GH 27	maximize 16 
ENG116963-ENG116390-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimmwert AB 27	127	16 
ENG116963-ENG116394-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimmwert CD 27	127	16 
ENG116963-ENG116398-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimmwert EF 27	0	16 
ENG116963-ENG116402-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimmwert GH 27	0	16 
ENG116963-ENG116387-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 27	2A	16 
ENG116963-ENG116579-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lampendefektbitposition 27	1A	16 
ENG116963-ENG116385-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lasttyp 27	32 - allgemeine LED bis 12W (Right parking light Outer)	16 
ENG116963-ENG116391-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 27	Always 16 
ENG116963-ENG116388-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion A 27	Standlicht allgemein (Schlusslicht: Positionslicht: Begrenzungslicht) 16 
ENG116963-ENG116389-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion B 27	not active 16 
ENG116963-ENG116392-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion C 27	Brake light 16 
ENG116963-ENG116393-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion D 27	Blinken rechts Hellphase 16 
ENG116963-ENG116396-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion E 27	Blinken rechts Dunkelphase 16 
ENG116963-ENG116397-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion F 27	not active 16 
ENG116963-ENG116400-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion G 27	not active 16 
ENG116963-ENG116401-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion H 27	not active 16 
ENG116964-ENG116414-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Dimming Direction CD 28	maximize 16 
ENG116964-ENG116418-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Dimming Direction EF 28	minimize 16 
ENG116964-ENG116422-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Dimming Direction GH 28	maximize 16 
ENG116964-ENG116409-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Dimmwert AB 28	127	16 
ENG116964-ENG116413-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Dimmwert CD 28	127	16 
ENG116964-ENG116417-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Dimmwert EF 28	0	16 
ENG116964-ENG116421-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Dimmwert GH 28	0	16 
ENG116964-ENG116406-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 28	29	16 
ENG116964-ENG116580-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lampendefektbitposition 28	0A	16 
ENG116964-ENG116404-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lasttyp 28	32 - allgemeine LED bis 12W (Left Parking Light Outer)	16 
ENG116964-ENG116410-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 28	Always 16 
ENG116964-ENG116407-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lichtfunktion A 28	Standlicht allgemein (Schlusslicht: Positionslicht: Begrenzungslicht) 16 
ENG116964-ENG116408-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lichtfunktion B 28	not active 16 
ENG116964-ENG116411-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lichtfunktion C 28	Brake light 16 
ENG116964-ENG116412-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lichtfunktion D 28	Blinken links Hellphase 16 
ENG116964-ENG116415-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lichtfunktion E 28	Blinken links Dunkelphase 16 
ENG116964-ENG116416-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lichtfunktion F 28	not active 16 
ENG116964-ENG116419-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lichtfunktion G 28	not active 16 
ENG116964-ENG116420-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lichtfunktion H 28	not active 16

admaplog

Address 09	5Q0 937 087 BB	channel ENG116964-ENG116407-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lichtfunktion A 28	adapted from	Standlicht allgemein (Schlusslicht: Positionslicht: Begrenzungslicht) to	not active 
Address 09	5Q0 937 087 BB	channel ENG116963-ENG116388-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion A 27	adapted from	Standlicht allgemein (Schlusslicht: Positionslicht: Begrenzungslicht) to	not active 
Address 09	5Q0 937 087 BB	channel ENG116957-ENG116275-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion B 21	adapted from	Blinken rechts Hellphase to	not active 
Address 09	5Q0 937 087 BB	channel ENG116957-ENG116278-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion C 21	adapted from	Blinken rechts Dunkelphase to	not active 
Address 09	5Q0 937 087 BB	channel ENG116956-ENG116256-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion B 20	adapted from	Blinken links Hellphase to	not active 
Address 09	5Q0 937 087 BB	channel ENG116956-ENG116259-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion C 20	adapted from	Blinken links Dunkelphase to	not active 
Address 09	5Q0 937 087 BB	channel ENG116963-ENG116392-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion C 27	adapted from	Brake light to	not active 
Address 09	5Q0 937 087 BB	channel ENG116964-ENG116411-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lichtfunktion C 28	adapted from	Brake light to	not active


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

@sdvolksgti - thank you so much! This is exactly what I wanted. Definitely looking to do the Euro tails at some point in the future (I’ve seen your posts trying to get the coding for the dynamic turn signals). Thanks again! Going to play around with some settings today and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

@sdvolksGTI in your estimation how long did it take to flash the camera?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> @sdvolksGTI in your estimation how long did it take to flash the camera?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It took less than a minute, same for the TJA flash.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> It took less than a minute, same for the TJA flash.


Copy reading every direction it comes across like it’s so much longer. Like 10 minutes or even more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

bgc996 said:


> @sdvolksgti - thank you so much! This is exactly what I wanted. Definitely looking to do the Euro tails at some point in the future (I’ve seen your posts trying to get the coding for the dynamic turn signals). Thanks again! Going to play around with some settings today and see what I can come up with.


No problem, I pretty sure I know what I need to do to get he Dynamical turns to work. I'm gonna have to run some new wires from the J519 control module. I'm waiting for spring to mess with that


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Copy reading every direction it comes across like it’s so much longer. Like 10 minutes or even more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


10 min from VCP file download to final flash


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

sdvolksGTi said:


> No problem, I pretty sure I know what I need to do to get he Dynamical turns to work. I'm gonna have to run some new wires from the J519 control module. I'm waiting for spring to mess with that


awesome. I’ll be following along!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Instructions for activating Emergency Assit after VCP flash











Sent from my car phone


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Instructions for activating Emergency Assit after VCP flash
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone



All this stuff is so far beyond my comprehension haha. What does TJA add vs. the stop and go feature that comes on US cars?

Also, do you by any chance know where to find the lighting parameters for the front side markers? Haven't had a chance to mess with the tails yet but it occurred to me I would want to turn those down a bit as well.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

bgc996 said:


> All this stuff is so far beyond my comprehension haha. What does TJA add vs. the stop and go feature that comes on US cars?
> 
> Also, do you by any chance know where to find the lighting parameters for the front side markers? Haven't had a chance to mess with the tails yet but it occurred to me I would want to turn those down a bit as well.


ENG116962-ENG116366-Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lasttyp 26	36 - LED Kleinleistung (Front corner Parking Lights)	16	
ENG116962-ENG116372-Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 26	Always 16	
ENG116962-ENG116369-Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion A 26	Standlicht allgemein (Schlusslicht: Positionslicht: Begrenzungslicht) 16	
ENG116962-ENG116370-Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion B 26	not active 16	
ENG116962-ENG116373-Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion C 26	not active 16	
ENG116962-ENG116374-Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion D 26	not active 16	
ENG116962-ENG116377-Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion E 26	not active 16	
ENG116962-ENG116378-Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion F 26	not active 16	
ENG116962-ENG116381-Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion G 26	not active 16	
ENG116962-ENG116382-Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion H 26	not active 16


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

bgc996 said:


> All this stuff is so far beyond my comprehension haha. What does TJA add vs. the stop and go feature that comes on US cars?
> 
> Also, do you by any chance know where to find the lighting parameters for the front side markers? Haven't had a chance to mess with the tails yet but it occurred to me I would want to turn those down a bit as well.


Default is lkas only works above 40mph. Tja makes it work down to 0mph so you can drive in traffic hands free with adaptive Lane tracking.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

ice4life said:


> Default is lkas only works above 40mph. Tja makes it work down to 0mph so you can drive in traffic hands free with adaptive Lane tracking.


Oh I see.... that's awesome. So that requires VCP that you guys are talking about right? You cant just enable it with VCDS? Its fascinating to me how many cool features you guys figure out. Watched a video of the DLA in action and was amazed. Need to make that one happen too. 

Thanks again for all the info gents. :thumbup:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

bgc996 said:


> Oh I see.... that's awesome. So that requires VCP that you guys are talking about right? You cant just enable it with VCDS? Its fascinating to me how many cool features you guys figure out. Watched a video of the DLA in action and was amazed. Need to make that one happen too.
> 
> Thanks again for all the info gents. :thumbup:


Yeah tja unfortunately requires vcp because it's more than coding- it requires flashing the firmware on the driver assistance camera.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

Ahh I see. I was not sure what the difference was there. DLA is just coding or does that also require VCP?




ice4life said:


> Yeah tja unfortunately requires vcp because it's more than coding- it requires flashing the firmware on the driver assistance camera.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

bgc996 said:


> Ahh I see. I was not sure what the difference was there. DLA is just coding or does that also require VCP?


DLA is just coding, and resetting basic settings to clear the faults. Also it only works on SEL premium since you need the driver assistance camera. You can code a ton on the Arteon, here's my list:

1. Remote functionality with ignition on
2. Windows/sunroof open/close with remote
3. Digital cockpit MFD dots theme
4. Refuel amount needed in gallons on MFD
5. Tiguan digital cockpit theme
6. Gauge needle sweep upon startup
7. MIB-II engineering menu
8. MIB-II Driver school mode
9. BlueMotion startup screen on MIB-II
10. Steering wheel vibration on/off in MIB-II
11. ACC gap settings in MIB-II with gap memory
12. DRL on/off in MIB-II
13. LKAS sensitivity settings in MIB-II
14. Auto high beam memory
15. Overtaking left prevention
16. Responsive accelerator pedal setting
17. XDS medium intensity setting
18. 10-color ambient lighting
19. 4 blinks for comfort turn signals
20. Auto fan speed light
21. Seat belt warning disabled
22. MirrorLink available in motion
23. Dynamic Road Sign Info
24. Dynamic Light Assist
25. Additional light functions (city, intersection, highway, rain)
26. Adaptive Lane Tracking
27. Lock doors when using easy close trunk button
28. Unlock acoustic feedback
29. Acoustic lock horn on first lock press
30. Mirror puddle lights on when folded
31. Mirror puddle parking lights
32. Climatronic Air Care function
33. Rear defroster changed from 320 seconds to 440 seconds
34. Heartbeat start/stop button light
35. Auto lock/unlock on/off in MIB-II
36. Unblocked MIB-II menus while driving
37. ACC drive mode settings in MIB-II


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> For the start up sequence.


I don't get it- I did get a new startup sequence when coding DLA.. What are you referring to? And are you still without DRL/signals?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

He’s referring to the cut of the lights in the center. 


https://youtu.be/Mylr5LcIJcI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> I don't get it- I did get a new startup sequence when coding DLA.. What are you referring to? And are you still without DRL/signals?


I'm still without DRL/ Signals. I put in a ticket for the right flash file. No word yet It's still an open ticket.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> He’s referring to the cut of the lights in the center.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Mylr5LcIJcI
> ...


I'm fairly certain that is what mine is doing- I backed into the garage yesterday, and when I started it against the driveway it looked just like that (compared to the video i uploaded against the garage wall which doesn't really show it).


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ice4life said:


> I'm fairly certain that is what mine is doing- I backed into the garage yesterday, and when I started it against the driveway it looked just like that (compared to the video i uploaded against the garage wall which doesn't really show it).


Ice, this is what it's supposed to look like. From what I've read, if your headlights aren't doing this at start, it's not a true DLA setup. I know mine does not do that last part of where you see the gap and they split apart.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x42-gTaPP7E


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Also, from what I've read, people in the watercooled.au forums state that using VCP to flash is the only proper way to get DLA working correctly. 

Without the flash and the lights doing the actual dance, the 'U' shape that supposed to be in the middle of the road to not blind cars in front is too narrow and actually blinding people in front on the left side. I think this may actually be the case too. There's been a few times with DLA on when it looks like the left headlight is basically shining right onto the left side of the car in front of me.

https://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/forums/f235/dynamic-light-assist-120920-post1253250.html#post1253250


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Here's a great vid of exactly what it's supposed to look like. The fog really accentuates how DLA behaves:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_x_siXqBN10

And this post here is the file we need to load in order to make it work properly. Again, this is on an AUS version of the Arteon. I'm "assuming" this would work on an NAR, but, I don't for sure. You can see in the second screen shot, there's an update for 4B that needs to be applied called "AFS_DYNAMIC_LIGHT_ASSIST_ENABLE". I believe that, without this, we're only running some half-assed form of DLA. Not actual DLA.

https://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/forums/f235/dynamic-light-assist-120920-post1290951.html#post1290951


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> Ice, this is what it's supposed to look like. From what I've read, if your headlights aren't doing this at start, it's not a true DLA setup. I know mine does not do that last part of where you see the gap and they split apart.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x42-gTaPP7E


Thanks MD- Yeah mine is def not creating that matrix-like split. Just the shutters seem to be dancing where they previously didn't. I guess we don't have true DLA/MDF which is strange..


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ice4life said:


> Thanks MD- Yeah mine is def not creating that matrix-like split. Just the shutters seem to be dancing where they previously didn't. I guess we don't have true DLA/MDF which is strange..


I really don't think we do. Not without flashing an upgrade to 4B, which, apparently, is what I believe SD did and then borked his headlights. I'm actually thinking of going back to the regular HBA to avoid blinding people, unless this gets worked out properly.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

My assessment from what I’m seeing is that your high beams act as expected dropping off and coming back on with oncoming traffic, but does not cut a window in the middle if there is a car in front of you when DLA is active. I suspect that the firmware needed is in VCP, but which one and at what risk?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> My assessment from what I’m seeing is that your high beams act as expected dropping off and coming back on with oncoming traffic, but does not cut a window in the middle if there is a car in front of you when DLA is active. I suspect that the firmware needed is in VCP, but which one and at what risk?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reih, there is a window in front with DLA on. However, from what I can tell, it's not a proper one. If there is a car in front of me, the cutout seems to be too close to the left side of the car in front, which, I believe is going to blind their passenger side mirror. 

I'm certain we need VCP to fully enable it, but, again, I'm not certain if our NAR Arteons have the proper hardware in our lights. It looks like SD tried to flash the file I mentioned a few posts above, and his lights went to **** when he did. It may just be some other settings that need to be done on our NAR cars in order to make it actually work, but, no one knows for sure. 

Props to SD for saying F it and trying it out on his car. I don't have the knackers to do that.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

That’s what I meant, not a full fledge window. It’s “there” but not to spec/performance due to not having the proper firmware, maybe hardware , and correct coding. 

Yea, give it to SD on going for it. I don’t have those cojones. Now just curious if he’ll get it fixed through VCP or is it tuck your tail when seeing the dealer, grab a tub a Vaseline and hope they whisper sweet nothings in your ear at least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Between this, and this GD "Country Light" that drives me bonkers, I really just want my stock headlights back. lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> Between this, and this GD "Country Light" that drives me bonkers, I really just want my stock headlights back. lol


Did you document your changes? 4B and 09 should have been only areas touched and not many changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> Between this, and this GD "Country Light" that drives me bonkers, I really just want my stock headlights back. lol





Reihenmotor5 said:


> Did you document your changes? 4B and 09 should have been only areas touched and not many changes.


Just reverse steps 1-3, reset basic settings, and pray. I'm sure the original long coding is available somewhere in the forum for A5 and 4B. 




ice4life said:


> So, this is the MDF/DLA activation for arteon:
> 
> *1. Make 3 Adaptations in Module 09*
> 
> ...


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

M Diddy said:


> Here's a great vid of exactly what it's supposed to look like. The fog really accentuates how DLA behaves:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_x_siXqBN10
> 
> ...


This is the file I used on mine. No go for our NAR Arteons.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Damn SD, sorry man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

ice4life said:


> I'm sure the original long coding is available somewhere in the forum for A5 and 4B.


A5 Front Sensors Driver Assistance System
System description: MQB_B_MFK
Software number: 3Q0980654J
Software version: 0273
Hardware number: 3Q0980654A
Hardware version: H08
Serial number: 01061812K13837
ODX name: EV_MFKBoschMQBB
ODX version: 001001
Long coding: 000408040000020100221346C156490094000E300120



4B Multifunction Module
System description: FCM MQB Low
Software number: 3Q0907338C
Software version: 0342
Hardware number: 3Q0907338C
Hardware version: 002
Serial number: 17051811602054
ODX name: EV_MultiModulContiVW48X
ODX version: 002004
Long coding: 00000005090004520631230103000000000000000000000000 0000000000


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

beaumisbro said:


> A5 Front Sensors Driver Assistance System
> System description: MQB_B_MFK
> Software number: 3Q0980654J
> Software version: 0273
> ...


Will this long coding work for 2019 late build tiguan SEL Premium? Thanks 


Kurt


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Will this long coding work for 2019 late build tiguan SEL Premium? Thanks
> 
> 
> Kurt


DLA/MDF coding will not work on the Tiguan because the Tiguan does not have the shutters on the NAR model like the Arteon does. It will just throw errors.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

ice4life said:


> DLA/MDF coding will not work on the Tiguan because the Tiguan does not have the shutters on the NAR model like the Arteon does. It will just throw errors.


Well then I guess I’ll need all the original coding so that I can fix this mess. 


Kurt


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

TJA "Traffic Jam Assist" video I made today I still need to figure out how to get Emergency Assist to work. A coupled of the coding required I can't find.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> TJA "Traffic Jam Assist" video I made today I still need to figure out how to get Emergency Assist to work. A coupled of the coding required I can't find.


SdvolksGTI You live in KC?!?! So do I !! I take that same route home everyday. I live in independence 


Kurt


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> SdvolksGTI You live in KC?!?! So do I !! I take that same route home everyday. I live in independence
> 
> 
> Kurt


I do too!


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> TJA "Traffic Jam Assist" video I made today I still need to figure out how to get Emergency Assist to work. A coupled of the coding required I can't find.


So why is traffic jam assist not on your car already? It’s on my Tiguan but it’s called stop and go. It’ll stay in lane and slow down to complete stop. Then if I haven’t been stopped for longer than 2 seconds. It resumes. Otherwise I have to just tap the accelerator. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

The Tiguan is not full TJA, since lane assist doesn’t kick in until 40 mph or more. True TJA works down to 0 mph to keep your car in the lane during traffic. The coding employed without VCP is pseudo TJA, since you have to steer until you hit 40 mph. Need to flash the camera firmware in order to have true TJA. 

https://youtu.be/nJrEWJIhRnQ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> The Tiguan is not full TJA, since lane assist doesn’t kick in until 40 mph or more. True TJA works down to 0 mph to keep your car in the lane during traffic. The coding employed without VCP is pseudo TJA, since you have to steer until you hit 40 mph. Need to flash the camera firmware in order to have true TJA.
> 
> https://youtu.be/nJrEWJIhRnQ
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do I flash the camera firmware? Prob needs someone with A computer and Vcds or what not huh? 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You need VCP. Flashing is not capable with VCDS. SdvolksGTI purchased VCP in order to flash his camera for true and fully functioning TJA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You need VCP. Flashing is not capable with VCDS. SdvolksGTI purchased VCP in order to flash his camera for true and fully functioning TJA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well good thing I just found out SDVOLKSGTI and I are neighbor. Maybe he will help me get it coded.  


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Lucky, can’t find anyone in the DC/Arlington area with VCP. There was one person that had it but haven’t seen them on here in months, hope they’re ok. If no movement I’ll just get VCP for myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Lucky, can’t find anyone in the DC/Arlington area with VCP. There was one person that had it but haven’t seen them on here in months, hope they’re ok. If no movement I’ll just get VCP for myself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should move the family to KC MO, lol


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Definitely sounds like there are more Arteons out there than here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Definitely sounds like there are more Arteons out there than here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kansas City, MO the land of Arteons.

So I’m thinking I need to change all my long coding on the 4B module to get the software flash to work. With a euro Arteon or with whatever Arteon they have coded in the file manager in VCP. I remember changing something in the coding before that made it act like it is now.


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Kansas City, MO the land of Arteons.
> 
> So I’m thinking I need to change all my long coding on the 4B module to get the software flash to work. With a euro Arteon or with whatever Arteon they have coded in the file manager in VCP. I remember changing something in the coding before that made it act like it is now.
> 
> ...


I see a lot at dealerships, and I think I’ve seen only one on the road. Probably since people here are buying either SUVs or A7s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

ice4life said:


> DLA is just coding, and resetting basic settings to clear the faults. Also it only works on SEL premium since you need the driver assistance camera. You can code a ton on the Arteon, here's my list:
> 
> 10. Steering wheel vibration on/off in MIB-II
> 11. ACC gap settings in MIB-II with gap memory
> ...


I have the SEL-P so good there. Thanks for the list, that’s def a lot of stuff. I need to look for the instructions on the ones above that you have. 



sdvolksGTi said:


> TJA "Traffic Jam Assist" video I made today I still need to figure out how to get Emergency Assist to work. A coupled of the coding required I can't find.


That’s so badass! Looks like I’m going to need to get to to KC too lol. 

@sd - finally messed with the lights today. Got the side markers turned off. And that’s all I got done successfully lol. Tried changing some of the settings on the tails/blinkers but couldn’t figure out how to get them to do what I want them to. Will have to spend some time figuring that out


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

bgc996 said:


> I have the SEL-P so good there. Thanks for the list, that’s def a lot of stuff. I need to look for the instructions on the ones above that you have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I did to get them to work how I needed, once I got what I wanted on one side I just did the same for the other side.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

bgc996 said:


> I have the SEL-P so good there. Thanks for the list, that’s def a lot of stuff. I need to look for the instructions on the ones above that you have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you trying to get them to do?


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

ice4life said:


> DLA is just coding, and resetting basic settings to clear the faults. Also it only works on SEL premium since you need the driver assistance camera. You can code a ton on the Arteon, here's my list:
> 
> 1. Remote functionality with ignition on
> 2. Windows/sunroof open/close with remote
> ...


Oh My! I cant wait to get one to do this. I was suppose to get one for Christmas but fiance wanted to get me something else instead, but between dentist bills and Wedding things I'll get it eventually.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

LSIII said:


> What are you trying to get them to do?



Nothing too crazy, I dont like how the whole tail light is used as a blinker so essentially what I have below

Untitled


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

bgc996 said:


> Nothing too crazy, I dont like how the whole tail light is used as a blinker so essentially what I have below
> 
> Untitled


I was trying to do something similar and after many failed attempts I wrote it off to that it is not possible with the way the NAR/US lights are internally wired. I’d love to be proved wrong. 

Check out my photo diagram below. #1 and #2 are tied together and cannot be split at all. #3 will only operate if #1/#2 are concurrently operating, but #1/#2 can operate separately from #3. 

So currently mine is set where 1/2 will only blink when I put on the turn signal, but as soon as I hit the brake when the 1/2 are flashing for a turn, #3 will flash in sync. Take off the brake and then 1/2 goes back to being the only thing flashing when the signal is on. 

If the signal is not on and I press the brake then 1/2 and 3 light up. 

Additionally 1/2 lights up as the tail lights when the lights are on. 

Factory setup is that 1/2 and 3 always operate together except when just the taillights are on and then only 1/2 are on. So I got to one step of separation. 

I hope that makes sense. 











LSIII
_____________________________________
2019 Arteon SEL-P R-Line 4motion


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

LSIII said:


> I was trying to do something similar and after many failed attempts I wrote it off to that it is not possible with the way the NAR/US lights are internally wired. I’d love to be proved wrong.
> 
> Check out my photo diagram below. #1 and #2 are tied together and cannot be split at all. #3 will only operate if #1/#2 are concurrently operating, but #1/#2 can operate separately from #3.
> 
> ...


You probably already did this, did you see that the #3 light has two sets of parameters? You should be able to turn both Blinken links Hellphase 
Blinken links Dunkelphase to not active and leave Brake Light active?


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

sdvolksGTi said:


> You probably already did this, did you see that the #3 light has two sets of parameters? You should be able to turn both Blinken links Hellphase
> Blinken links Dunkelphase to not active and leave Brake Light active?


Yes that is what I changed and that is how it is set now, but #3 still blinks when 1/2 is blinking.


I also tried turning off the brake function of 1/2, but then #3 won’t light when you press the brake pedal and throws an error. So I had to add the brake light function back to 1/2. So when the taillights are off all of them light when the brake pedal is pressed. 

So the only thing I got to separate out was 1/2 when the turn signal is on without the brake pedal pressed. 

Given that you got everything to operate separately on the euro tails you installed, I wrote it off to there being more differences in how the NAR lights are internally wired. 


LSIII
_____________________________________
2019 Arteon SEL-P R-Line 4motion


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

LSIII said:


> Yes that is what I changed and that is how it is set now, but #3 still blinks when 1/2 is blinking.
> 
> I also tried turning off the brake function of 1/2, but then #3 won’t light when you press the brake pedal and throws an error. So I had to add the brake light function back to 1/2. So when the taillights are off all of them light when the brake pedal is pressed.
> 
> ...


Gotcha, yeah I didn't try it on my original taillights.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

LSIII said:


> So when the taillights are off all of them light when the brake pedal is pressed.
> 
> 
> LSIII
> ...


I'm confised- you're saying brake light is 1,2,3 but my brake light is only 1 when the tails are off.


----------



## krypt0n (Dec 8, 2019)

Do you need some other adpmaps? e.g. Headlights with DLA. 
My German Arteon is nearly full equipped.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

krypt0n said:


> Do you need some other adpmaps? e.g. Headlights with DLA.
> My German Arteon is nearly full equipped.


I need 4B long coding and both headlight module long coding. please

Thank you


----------



## krypt0n (Dec 8, 2019)

Okay, I'll try to get you the values until Sunday.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

krypt0n said:


> Okay, I'll try to get you the values until Sunday.


krypt0n, do you happen to have Area view on the car?
NAR Arteons turn on rear-view cam by default, it is a manual button press to enable 360 view. What's the default view on the EU Arteon Area view system?


----------



## krypt0n (Dec 8, 2019)

beaumisbro said:


> krypt0n said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I'll try to get you the values until Sunday.
> ...


Unfortunately not, just the normal backup camera. Iirc you‘re able to autostart the 360 view using vcds.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

krypt0n said:


> Unfortunately not, just the normal backup camera. Iirc you‘re able to autostart the 360 view using vcds.


Well time to search around to find that since I’d love that capability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

krypt0n said:


> Unfortunately not, just the normal backup camera. Iirc you‘re able to autostart the 360 view using vcds.


We've been trying for eons, but have not been successful..


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

krypt0n said:


> Okay, I'll try to get you the values until Sunday.


Thank you sir, hopefully this is all I need to get my lights working again.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Thank you sir, hopefully this is all I need to get my lights working again.


SD, before you make a bunch of changes, can you try one thing out and let me know? I was playing around the other night and was trying different stuff to get the motorway light working. One of the things I did was set the the 4B module to ECE instead of NAR. This was in Byte 9, though, not 12. Bit 1 is a checkbox. Off for EU, on for NAR.

I had it off for EU, and the lights seemed to be working. This was Tuesday night. Haven't driven the car from then until today, and when I got in, my errors lit up like a christmas tree. No turns, no cornering lights, no highs. I set Byte 9 back to NAR and now they all work again.

I'm wondering if it's possible that the flash file you used for the 4B module requires you to be on ECE instead of NAR. If yours is still on NAR, that might explain why you have all the errors. You flashed an EU file. I had the errors because my paramaters are NAR, but I set 4B to EU. 

Just a thought here, but, it maybe all you need to do and to get DLA fully working.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

M Diddy said:


> SD, before you make a bunch of changes, can you try one thing out and let me know? I was playing around the other night and was trying different stuff to get the motorway light working. One of the things I did was set the the 4B module to ECE instead of NAR. This was in Byte 9, though, not 12. Bit 1 is a checkbox. Off for EU, on for NAR.
> 
> I had it off for EU, and the lights seemed to be working. This was Tuesday night. Haven't driven the car from then until today, and when I got in, my errors lit up like a christmas tree. No turns, no cornering lights, no highs. I set Byte 9 back to NAR and now they all work again.
> 
> ...


It's worth a shot! Thanks I will try this.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

ice4life said:


> I'm confised- you're saying brake light is 1,2,3 but my brake light is only 1 when the tails are off.



1 and 2 are not independent of each other no matter how you code and no matter if you have NAR or ROW tails. 


LSIII
_____________________________________
2019 Arteon SEL-P R-Line 4motion


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

LSIII said:


> 1 and 2 are not independent of each other no matter how you code and no matter if you have NAR or ROW tails.
> 
> 
> LSIII
> ...


Sorry I meant to say my brake is only 3 when tails are off. Confused the numbers.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

ice4life said:


> Sorry I meant to say my brake is only 3 when tails are off. Confused the numbers.


Double check your tails, because mine from the factory were 1/2 and 3 for the brake lights and all the coding combinations I tried would not allow #3 to work independently of 1/2. 

I also forgot to mention my other reasons for further make me believe their are more differences in internal wiring of the NAR and ROW tails is @sdvolksGTi mentioned the pin terminal positions in the outer NAR tails are different. 




sdvolksGTi said:


> bradst3r said:
> 
> 
> > Great thanks! Also I'm sure you did this already, but did you verify the stock tail lights that come with our car have no bulbs in the turn signal strip and cannot be activated with a custom harness/coding?
> ...



LSIII
_____________________________________
2019 Arteon SEL-P R-Line 4motion


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

LSIII said:


> Double check your tails, because mine from the factory were 1/2 and 3 for the brake lights and all the coding combinations I tried would not allow #3 to work independently of 1/2.
> 
> I also forgot to mention my other reasons for further make me believe their are more differences in internal wiring of the NAR and ROW tails is @sdvolksGTi mentioned the pin terminal positions in the outer NAR tails are different.
> 
> ...


You're right. I had scandanavian drl on, and sice 1/2 were permanently on, I didn't realize that 3 isn't separate. When I turned that function off, then checked, it uses 1/2/3 for brake as you said.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

ice4life said:


> You're right. I had scandanavian drl on, and sice 1/2 were permanently on, I didn't realize that 3 isn't separate. When I turned that function off, then checked, it uses 1/2/3 for brake as you said.


Ah, that makes sense. 


LSIII
_____________________________________
2019 Arteon SEL-P R-Line 4motion


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

LSIII said:


> Ah, that makes sense.
> 
> 
> LSIII
> ...


Just saw this guy did a work around for the scandanvian drl so that only tails were on during permanent drl- not all parking/interior lights; figured i'd share.

https://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/fo...s-confirmed-working-123079-3.html#post1260358


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Two things I came across:


Disable tailgate beep:
6D (tailgate)
Security Access: 12345
10 - Adaptation
(6)-Ausstattungen aktivieren-Tone sensor
Set to "not active" 




This one I'm not sure about- everyone in AU said it changed the way the car drove and made it much more responsive.
Audi Mod:
01-Engine
Long Coding
Change the drop down option in Bit 0-2 from "01 Manufacturer: Seat/Skoda/Volkswagen" to "02 Manufacturer: Audi"


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Two things I came across:
> 
> 
> Disable tailgate beep:
> ...


I’d imagine that the second listing probably changes shift points? You going to try it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’d imagine that the second listing probably changes shift points? You going to try it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would try it, but I don't have vcds so I don't know what the coding is. With obd11, the long coding doesn't have drop downs like vcds has. So I can't drop down and change it to Audi, I can only code it once someone does the drop down on vcds and successfully gets the long code.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Thank you sir, hopefully this is all I need to get my lights working again.





ice4life said:


> Two things I came across:
> 
> 
> Disable tailgate beep:
> ...


SD, you gonna try the "audi mod"?

I can't code it because I don't have the drop downs for bits 0-2 on obdeleven. Once/if you get it coded, plz let me know the byte value.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> SD, you gonna try the "audi mod"?
> 
> I can't code it because I don't have the drop downs for bits 0-2 on obdeleven. Once/if you get it coded, plz let me know the byte value.














Sent from my car phone


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Sent from my car phone


Oh well. Thanks


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm going to try the Qi charger part of this how to for the Arteon. I found this on the ROSS-Tech Forum. I already ordered the Phone/Charging Interface 5NA980611

Partnumbers are under group 0 in the ETKA, parts for telephone system. PR codes PR-9IH/9IJ. 

In the case of a Tiguan AD, you will need: 

- Center console (which has a slot for the charging interface) 5NB863241D suffix RM5 of 82V (dealer can tell you which color you have) (LHD model)
- Phone/charging interface 5NA980611
- Two-way amplifier 4N0035456 and two plastic fasteners N90536901
- Contact housing amplifier 8E0971832
- Contact housing phone interface 4B0971978B
- Contacts for both contact housings and the pins that go into the MIB unit are the same. I used the TE 963715-1 ordered from Digikey which is the original connector also used by VW. You will need a suitable crimp tool for 0,5mm contacts which can be a pain to find though. Alternatively you can used VW's repair wires which you solder onto the colored wires, you'll need 11 of those then. The dealer can tell you which repair set wire you need when looking up one of the contact housings. 
- Fakra connectors, coax cable and crimp tool, or prefab cables from the ETKA with universal connectors on them. 
- Fancy tape to wrap your additional wiring and to fix this to the existing loom, used some BMW tape i had laying around which is the same as the one used on the VW wiring loom. Do not use cheap isolation tape and DEFINITELY DO NOT use zipties. Most wires in the wiring loom are 0,35mm and zipties will damage these


I wanted to keep it OEM style and all factory style antenna positions were already taken (roof aerial for SOS module and both LTE antenna's behind the rear bumper for the discover pro's SIM card) so I ordered another LTE antenna 3G9035534 and made a bracket and mounted it next to the rear right antenna behind the rear bumper. I had the bumper off for retrofitting the TPMS module anyway. 

Ordered some 0,5mm wire in the same colors as used OEM. Also ordered a fakra crimp tool, RTK031 coax and a ****load of color coded plugs. Not really reasonable for the one time retrofit, but i had the RNS510 in my previous car stolen a couple of times and the way most repair shops do some tearjerking job with repairing those fakra connections sucked, and i decided to get the real stuff. The tool set me back a whopping €500 but even my local dealer has asked me to pass by to perform a quality repair on a vehicle with a stolen radio two times now. So it's on its way to paying for itself hahaha. Anyway, got the tool from Quaestum, but there are also prefab cables in the ETKA (in the vehicle list, select EL = Elektrische Verbindungselemente). 

Anyway, so: 

- LTE antenna behind rear bumper. If you lack the premium phone kit or the SOS module, either the LTE antenna '2' (rights side behind rear bumper) is missing, or the roof aerial lacks a phone connection. In either case you can mount the LTE antenne in its OEM spot behind the bumper or swap out the roof aerial for one with a phone connection and use that. 

- Amplifier behind right luggage compartment cover.

- Swap out center console (remove old one and then pull wiring before installing new one). 

- Insert interface

- Between doing all this pull wiring. 

Wiring: 

Amplifier: 

- pin 1: Power. 0,5mm red/blue to fusebox (interconnects with the same colored wire from the interface)
- pin 2: Ground. 0,5mm brown to ground (i connected it to a bundle of ground wires in the loom near the amplifier)
- pin 3: Power on signal from infortainment unit. 0,5mm yellow/red to grey connector (inside quadlock connector) on infotainment unit pin 5 (interconnects with the same colored wire from interface)
- black fakra connector on amplifier to violet fakra connector on phone interface
- violet fakra connector on amplifier to violet fakra connector on LTE antenna

Interface: 

- pin 1: Power. 0,5mm red/blue to fusebox (interconnects with same colored wire from amplifier)
- pin 2: Power on signal from infotainment unit. 0,5mm yellow/red to grey connector on infotainment unit pin 5 (interconnects with same colored wire from amplifier)
- pin 3: Data/LIN bus from infotainment unit. 0,5mm yellow/blue to grey connector on infotainment unit pin 11
- pin 4: Ground. 0,5mm brown to ground (i used another bundle of ground wires near the bottom of the A-pillar)
- pin 5: No idea what it does. 0,5mm white to 73-pin plug B pin 14 on BCM (this pin is already in use if you have keyless access. in that case this goes to the Kessy control unit. Strip a piece of isolation and connect to existing wire.)
- violet fakra connector on interface to black fakra connector on amplifier

If you dont need the connection to the external antenna, you could also skip the whole amplifier and antenna part and just hook up the interface. 

For the install I removed the following (and not necessarily in this order, check the manual): 

- Lightswitch
- Lichtswitch panel
- Steering column housing
- Knee airbag unit
- Instrument cluster trim panel (needs to go before you can remove infortainment trim)
- Infotainment display unit trim panel
- Infotainment display (pulled the wires behind this to the fusebox)
- Infotainment control unit in storage compartment
- Dashboard storage compartment as a whole
- All floor panels on the right side from bottom A-pillar to the rear luggage compartment cover right
- Side panels of the centre console
- A/C control trim panel and the controls themselves
- Shifter trim panel
- Button unit in center console
- Rear A/C controls
- Airduct behind rear A/C controls
- Centre armrest
- Rear-right seat cushion

And a lot of other stuff i might be forgetting. I'll write up a more detailed how-to later on but no time at the moment. 

Coding is pretty easy. 

Unit 5F Information electronics
Coding
Experimental coding > yes
Byte 15
Activate the following bits: 

- bit 0 Baseplate
- bit 1 Antenna_baseplate (or don't if you skipped the signal amplifier and antenna part)
- bit 5 Wireless_charging_availability

Exit long coding screen, check the 'soft reset' checkbox and do it. 

Oh, by the way. To ross-tech i'd suggest incorporating these bits in the non-expirimental coding screen. Suggested description would be: 

- Bit 0: Phone Baseplate Installed (PR-9IF/9IG/9IH/9IJ/9IK/9IL/9IN/9IP)
- Bit 1: Baseplate With Antenna (PR-9IF/9IG/9IH/9IJ/9IK/9IL/9IP)
- Bit 5: Baseplate With Wireless Charger (PR-9IH/9IJ/9IN/9IP)

So thats it, sorry for the incomplete info but i'm writing this down mostly from memory. 

Enjoy.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Car is at the dealer, I told them exactly what I needed them to do. If they can’t VCP is working on getting the NAR file for the 4B module. I also have an extra one but I’m not sure of the software version.










Sent from my car phone


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Car is at the dealer, I told them exactly what I needed them to do. If they can’t VCP is working on getting the NAR file for the 4B module. I also have an extra one but I’m not sure of the software version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You still need to help me some day neighbor! Hopefully TJA will work on my Tig  


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Car is at the dealer, I told them exactly what I needed them to do. If they can’t VCP is working on getting the NAR file for the 4B module. I also have an extra one but I’m not sure of the software version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They quote how much it’ll set you back? Wonder if your issue is because the FCM is the low model?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> They quote how much it’ll set you back? Wonder if your issue is because the FCM is the low model?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went to my normal dealer, he said if they can't get it he won't charge me. If they can it will be $50 plus tax. VCDS shows my module as LOW and not High. I haven't looked at the physical one from my car.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> You still need to help me some day neighbor! Hopefully TJA will work on my Tig
> 
> 
> Kurt


Last weekend would have been a good time to do it. Do you have VCDS?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I went to my normal dealer, he said if they can't get it he won't charge me. If there can it will be $50 plus tax. VCDS shows my module as LOW and not High. I haven't looked at the physical one from my car.


If VCDS is showing LOW then that’s the model in your vehicle. 

When doing a search for FCM, found this:


https://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/forums/f235/dynamic-light-assist-120920-9.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If VCDS is showing LOW then that’s the model in your vehicle.
> 
> When doing a search for FCM, found this:
> 
> ...


I bought this second one to use as my tester, so now I'll have a backup just incase I break something again.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should buy one of each module just in case! lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Better idea, buy a second Arteon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Better idea, buy a second Arteon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good idea, if I get a second one I'll to go for the Chili Red Metallic.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I finally saw one in the wild here in the DC area, it’s the dark blue. Looked tough, I’d love to have one. Same model my son and I then saw at the Autoshow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I finally saw one in the wild here in the DC area, it’s the dark blue. Looked tough, I’d love to have one. Same model my son and I then saw at the Autoshow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like someone bought the show car.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Saw the one in the wild before the show, but I don’t blame them. It’s the first time I’ve ever seen that color. Dealers that have them in the showroom or on the lot only seem to have white (in showroom), black outside and the yellow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfa32 (May 5, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’d imagine that the second listing probably changes shift points? You going to try it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It changes the power delivery from a curved delivery to a linear delivery. Compared to the old setting, it will deliver more power with less pedal press.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Back to stock, time to code it back to coolness. 











Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Back to stock, time to code it back to coolness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome back! Just scanned my Tig after getting back. Got two fault codes, low current in remote key 1 and missing message for the camera  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Welcome back! Just scanned my Tig after getting back. Got two fault codes, low current in remote key 1 and missing message for the camera
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just had one on, the light assist. It's fixed now. Also my taillights are back to working how they should.











Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I just had one on, the light assist. It's fixed now. Also my taillights are back to working how they should.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There’s the cut!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> There’s the cut!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I defiantly has the hardware for it. This was after coding it before restarting my car. It showed this pattern when I turned on the High beams


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Yep, I defiantly has the hardware for it. This was after coding it before restarting my car. It showed this pattern when I turned on the High beams


Makes sense since high beams are always on with DLA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Yep, I defiantly has the hardware for it. This was after coding it before restarting my car. It showed this pattern when I turned on the High beams


Which coding changes did you do to get the cut? Right now mine doesn't do that.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Which coding changes did you do to get the cut? Right now mine doesn't do that.


https://www.ascoding.ch/en/activating-dynamic-light-assist-dla/

I used this, but after turning off my car the high beams are back to normal 




Sent from my car phone


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Also VCP has the file for the North America 4B module, they added it on the 31st











Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> https://www.ascoding.ch/en/activating-dynamic-light-assist-dla/
> 
> I used this, but after turning off my car the high beams are back to normal
> 
> ...


Is HBA coding in place where it doesn’t turn off with a cycle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Also VCP has the file for the North America 4B module, they added it on the 31st
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m curious to the Tiguan DCC entry right above...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m curious to the Tiguan DCC entry right above...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It shows this in the uploader











Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Doubt we have that on the NAR models. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Is HBA coding in place where it doesn’t turn off with a cycle?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Doubt we have that on the NAR models.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Arteon one was what I had requested. They didn't email me telling me they put it in there. I could have fixed it for free


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> https://www.ascoding.ch/en/activating-dynamic-light-assist-dla/
> 
> I used this, but after turning off my car the high beams are back to normal
> 
> ...


So the cut is no longer there? Weird that it seems the functionality is there..


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> So the cut is no longer there? Weird that it seems the functionality is there..


It's no longer there when I flick my high beam on. But I haven't tested it out on the back roads yet to see


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> It's no longer there when I flick my high beam on. But I haven't tested it out on the back roads yet to see


How did you get it in the first place? You just followed that sheet you attached- or did you need to do something with vcp. Seems weird we'd all be doing it the same and all of a sudden you get the cut.


Okay- so I looked back to my instructions which came from a combination of 100 posts from you and rehein- I noticed I set A5 long code byte 19 to 33, but in the guide you posted it says:

Byte 19 bit 0-3: 00
Byte 19 bit 4-7: 30

What is the difference here and can you assist? Maybe this is the missing link..

Here are my old instructions for ref:


> 1. Make 3 Adaptations in Module 09
> 
> Select "Fernlicht_Assistent" adaptation menu
> Change "Erweiterte Fernlichtsteuerung" to AFS FLA Fernlicht (GLW:MDF).
> ...



One last thing- do we need GLW with LWR activated to get the split? I know we never touched that and it is in byte 10, 11 of 4B.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sdvolksGTi said:


> It's no longer there when I flick my high beam on. But I haven't tested it out on the back roads yet to see


SD, can you take a video of the startup sequence now? Would like to see how that looks. 

Also, I believe the cut is only there when there's a car in front. If there's none there, you should get the full high beam.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> SD, can you take a video of the startup sequence now? Would like to see how that looks.
> 
> Also, I believe the cut is only there when there's a car in front. If there's none there, you should get the full high beam.


The cut is there at startup sequence. 

Here’s from opposite direction with a VW that has DLA. Tons of YouTube videos of various VW models equipped with DLA and the cut is part of the start up sequence as it’s a check of functionality. 

https://youtu.be/Mylr5LcIJcI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> The cut is there at startup sequence.
> 
> Here’s from opposite direction with a VW that has DLA. Tons of YouTube videos of various VW models equipped with DLA and the cut is part of the start up sequence as it’s a check of functionality.
> 
> ...


Rei,

Understood. Just want to see SD's car do it. If it does, I may be buying a VCP.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> Rei,
> 
> Understood. Just want to see SD's car do it. If it does, I may be buying a VCP.


Looks like it but need to just determine how to keep it on during startup sequence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> How did you get it in the first place? You just followed that sheet you attached- or did you need to do something with vcp. Seems weird we'd all be doing it the same and all of a sudden you get the cut.
> 
> 
> Okay- so I looked back to my instructions which came from a combination of 100 posts from you and rehein- I noticed I set A5 long code byte 19 to 33, but in the guide you posted it says:
> ...




bumping this..


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Came across this in the GTI forum, but it still isn't working for single side parking lights. 

It's so strange because when I change B23/B24 as indicated, it puts on both side tails and both side drls when i move the stalk to either parking light position. If I leave those adaptations alone, and just select "single side" then I get the left/right separate, but only on the front- nothing in the rear- most likely because it is not telling it to do anything with the tails via B23/B24. Is there something else that needs to be done to tell it to use only one side?

I noticed for B23, they selected Parklicht links (beidseitiges Parklicht aktiviert) which means both sides parking lights, so not sure if this is causing the issue.



> Note: This is for mk7.5 Golfs/Wagons/Golf R but may apply to other MQB vehicle
> 
> 
> Channel nameFrom:To:ReasonENG141656-ENG115859-Auﬂenlicht_uebergreifend-Parklicht ueber LSS aktiviertnot activeSingle SideEnable to use the turn signal stalk for SSPLENG141656-ENG133381-Außenlicht_uebergreifend-Bedingungen zur Parklichtbegrenzungbegrenzen auf Mindestverfügbarkeitabschaltbar über EnergiemanagementChanges energy management which turns off the parking lightsENG141656-ENG133380-Außenlicht_uebergreifend-Bedingungen zur Standlichtbegrenzungbegrenzen auf Mindestverfügbarkeitabschaltbar über EnergiemanagementChanges energy management which turns off the parking lightsENG116959-ENG116313-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion B 23not activeParklicht links (beidseitiges Parklicht aktiviert li & re)Enable parking light for driver side outer tail lightENG116960-ENG116332-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion B 24not activeParking light rightEnable parking light for passenger side outer tail light


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ice, I’ll DM you a screenshot of the table. Tables don’t translate well. Sending after I get the kids home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Came across this in the GTI forum, but it still isn't working for single side parking lights.
> 
> It's so strange because when I change B23/B24 as indicated, it puts on both side tails and both side drls when i move the stalk to either parking light position. If I leave those adaptations alone, and just select "single side" then I get the left/right separate, but only on the front- nothing in the rear- most likely because it is not telling it to do anything with the tails via B23/B24. Is there something else that needs to be done to tell it to use only one side?
> 
> I noticed for B23, they selected Parklicht links (beidseitiges Parklicht aktiviert) which means both sides parking lights, so not sure if this is causing the issue.


Well it seems to be working now- but it is using the side marker light on the rear rather than the tail. Better than nothing!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> bumping this..


My current coding









My GLW with LWR is not checked



Sent from my car phone


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> My current coding
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SD can you do me a huge favor and provide an admap (as .CSV) of the 09 module? It can only be done with vcds and will help me with the sspl.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

ice4life said:


> Well it seems to be working now- but it is using the side marker light on the rear rather than the tail. Better than nothing!


To get the tails to light up with the rear side marker do the following...

Change GH27 from 0 to 127
Change G27 from not active to Parking Light Right

Change GH28 from 0 to 127
Change G28 from not active to Parklicht links



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> SD can you do me a huge favor and provide an admap (as .CSV) of the 09 module? It can only be done with vcds and will help me with the sspl.


how do I add it to this?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

In VCDS click on Applications, Controller Channel Map, in the new pop up, select whole car, Adaptations, .CSV file. It will create CSV files for all modules and dump in the Logs folder. Good to have to back track if you botch something. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> In VCDS click on Applications, Controller Channel Map, in the new pop up, select whole car, Adaptations, .CSV file. It will create CSV files for all modules and dump in the Logs folder. Good to have to back track if you botch something.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do I share it I mean? Ive on some post there is a little scroll window with the file in it.

Also Video of cut out


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Google drive, turn on link sharing, copy link and post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Google drive, turn on link sharing, copy link and post
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1BhN29RiY2Hvbbw22F27LXromk0W2uMVy?usp=sharing


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> How do I share it I mean? Ive on some post there is a little scroll window with the file in it.
> 
> Also Video of cut out


Did you get the cutout because of vcp? I don't understand what changed. I thought yours went back to stock?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

LSIII said:


> To get the tails to light up with the rear side marker do the following...
> 
> Change GH27 from 0 to 127
> Change G27 from not active to Parking Light Right
> ...


Thanks that did it!! Now I'm deciding if I want the side marker on as well. I think I like both.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Did you get the cutout because of vcp? I don't understand what changed. I thought yours went back to stock?


This happen after I got it back from the dealer and recoded light assist. I'm not sure what changed. I'm not sure what all they did.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> This happen after I got it back from the dealer and recoded light assist. I'm not sure what changed. I'm not sure what all they did.


Didn't this start with you downloading a file from vcp to your bcm for dla and then losing your drl? I feel like that was the thing that did this.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Just stumbled upon this one and changed it. Coming home lights normally activate when you open the door. I changed it to ignition so they come on as soon as you turn off the car. 

09- adaptations-


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Didn't this start with you downloading a file from vcp to your bcm for dla and then losing your drl? I feel like that was the thing that did this.


I lost all headlight function, the only thing they would do is turn on and off and were pointing down after the vcp file. I don't know if they reflashed the BCM or just did coding and adaptations


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I lost all headlight function, the only thing they would do is turn on and off and were pointing down after the vcp file. I don't know if they reflashed the BCM or just did coding and adaptations


really weird considering our coding is identical! My guess is the vcp flashed file was still in the system and they just recoded the lost headlight functions. Since this is related to 4B, can you post your 4B coding? I would like to compare.


These were the changes I made:
3. Make 3 Long Coding Change in Module 4B (This also adds city lights, highway lights, rain lights, intersection lights)

Go into byte 10. Change it to hex value 7F.
Go into byte 11. Change it to hex value 23.
Go into byte 12. Change it to hex value 63.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> really weird considering our coding is identical! My guess is the vcp flashed file was still in the system and they just recoded the lost headlight functions. Since this is related to 4B, can you post your 4B coding? I would like to compare.
> 
> 
> These were the changes I made:
> ...














Sent from my car phone


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Sent from my car phone


Thanks- sorry can you click on bytes 7, 10, 11, 12 so I can see the specifics. Mine is clearly different.

00 00 00 05 09 00 04 *52* 06 31 *7F 23 63* 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Thanks- sorry can you click on bytes 7, 10, 11, 12 so I can see the specifics. Mine is clearly different.
> 
> 00 00 00 05 09 00 04 *52* 06 31 *7F 23 63* 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00


Sure I didn't bring it to work with me, but I'll get you that when I get home


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Sure I didn't bring it to work with me, but I'll get you that when I get home


Thank you!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Thank you!














Sent from my car phone


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Audi Mod 01-Engine*



ice4life said:


> Oh well. Thanks


From Australia Forum

So with VCDS - for the steps I went to:
1. 01-Engine
2. 07-Coding 
3. Long Coding
4. Change the drop down option in Bit 0-2 from "01 Manufacturer: Seat/Skoda/Volkswagen" to "02 Manufacturer: Audi"

That was it.

Here is my original Long Code - note the first bit 09










On the VCDS, I just use the pull down option to change the manufacturer to Audi. This changes the first bit from 09 -> 0A like so.










So if you can make that change - that's your settin



Sent from my car phone


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

^ Did you notice a big difference like everyone on the Australian board said? They made it seem like it was night and day.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

bgc996 said:


> ^ Did you notice a big difference like everyone on the Australian board said? They made it seem like it was night and day.


I didn’t code it yet, I’m headed to the gas station. So I’ll code it after fill up 


Sent from my car phone


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I didn’t code it yet, I’m headed to the gas station. So I’ll code it after fill up
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


Update, I had to click soft reset before changing code.

I feel like there is a noticeable change in throttle response. All modes seem to be improved and has a more solid feel.


Sent from my car phone


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Thank you!


Found how I got the cut off, for some reason it resets when the car starts driving. 

4B - Multifunction. Module UDS Adaptation 
Channel (1B)
IDE03642-Presentation mode 
Set from not active to active











Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wonder why it resets? Just looked at my 4B admap and the IDE you reference is not active (granted I don’t have DLA), but the one above is a specific listing for AFS and mine is active naturally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Interesting Headlight Function*

Found this feature feature after Audi Mod, not sure if this was here before.
The headlights lower as I rev, and I'm assuming it does this as you accelerate.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Found this, although the color doesn’t change when I switch modes











Sent from my car phone


----------



## JettaVR6mk (Dec 28, 2000)

sdvolksGTi said:


> We do not have a soundakotor in the Arteon


I've read on EU forums that the Arteon does have Soundaktor in other countries. Do we have a spot to plug one in on the NA models?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Found this feature feature after Audi Mod, not sure if this was here before.
> The headlights lower as I rev, and I'm assuming it does this as you accelerate.


How's the Audi mod been with the lights moving upon acceleration?

Also any progress with the dla cutoff?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> How's the Audi mod been with the lights moving upon acceleration?
> 
> Also any progress with the dla cutoff?


I do like this Audi mod, shifting seems way smoother and the pedal is more responsive. I'm not sure is the mod did any thing with the lights or if it was already like that.

I haven't done anything with the DLA cutoff , I was hoping someone else would mess with it. I did see VCP added some new Arteon file for the headlights


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I do like this Audi mod, shifting seems way smoother and the pedal is more responsive. I'm not sure is the mod did any thing with the lights or if it was already like that.
> 
> I haven't done anything with the DLA cutoff , I was hoping someone else would mess with it. I did see VCP added some new Arteon file for the headlights


Mine don't do that without the mod so I'm guessing it is related.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Mine don't do that without the mod so I'm guessing it is related.


Are you going to try the Audi Mod? If you don't notice any difference you can always change it back.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

JettaVR6mk said:


> I've read on EU forums that the Arteon does have Soundaktor in other countries. Do we have a spot to plug one in on the NA models?


I'm not sure about that. We do have a valve actuator on the exhaust that changes the exhaust note in sport mode.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Are you going to try the Audi Mod? If you don't notice any difference you can always change it back.


I want to (since I found it haha). They just posted it in the GTI forum as well and said that it is in addition to the throttle response change. It apparently changes the output of the engine. They said it messes with your ACC though. Have you noticed any issues with it?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

JettaVR6mk said:


> I've read on EU forums that the Arteon does have Soundaktor in other countries. Do we have a spot to plug one in on the NA models?


I would imagine it is under the hood near the cowl like on the golfs. I know euro arteons have it. Maybe SD can check the internal service diagrams for any info on it.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> I want to (since I found it haha). They just posted it in the GTI forum as well and said that it is in addition to the throttle response change. It apparently changes the output of the engine. They said it messes with your ACC though. Have you noticed any issues with it?


My ACC works the same as it did before, I haven't noticed a change. I use it as much as I can.


----------



## JettaVR6mk (Dec 28, 2000)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I'm not sure about that. We do have a valve actuator on the exhaust that changes the exhaust note in sport mode.


NA models? I'll have to give that a listen on the way home


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

JettaVR6mk said:


> NA models? I'll have to give that a listen on the way home


Yes, it’s on both sides at the tips











Sent from my car phone


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Exhaust Valve at Tips*


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> I want to (since I found it haha). They just posted it in the GTI forum as well and said that it is in addition to the throttle response change. It apparently changes the output of the engine. They said it messes with your ACC though. Have you noticed any issues with it?


I’ve been seeing this Audi mod recently, let me know if you guys try it on a Tiguan. The messes with your ACC has me hesitant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’ve been seeing this Audi mod recently, let me know if you guys try it on a Tiguan. The messes with your ACC has me hesitant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SD says it didn't mess with the ACC so that might have been only with the GTI. The only thing is that your car probably has different coding. Considering you use vcds the drop down from VW to Audi in the engine control module long coding should be easy to do though. I guess I'm skeptical of increasing the power output in a way that it strains the engine. That's my one hang up.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Update, I had to click soft reset before changing code.
> 
> I feel like there is a noticeable change in throttle response. All modes seem to be improved and has a more solid feel.
> 
> ...


What is the soft reset that you did. Was it through vcds?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> What is the soft reset that you did. Was it through vcds?


Yes VCDS. There is a check box for soft reset next to the "Do It" button.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Yes VCDS. There is a check box for soft reset next to the "Do It" button.


Wonder if obdeleven supports that. I'll have to take a look. Is that the same as a soft reset where you just turn off and on the ignition?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Wonder if obdeleven supports that. I'll have to take a look. Is that the same as a soft reset where you just turn off and on the ignition?


It might be but I'm not sure.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Got a couple near future projects











Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> SD says it didn't mess with the ACC so that might have been only with the GTI. The only thing is that your car probably has different coding. Considering you use vcds the drop down from VW to Audi in the engine control module long coding should be easy to do though. I guess I'm skeptical of increasing the power output in a way that it strains the engine. That's my one hang up.


Yea that’s my same hang up considering the engine in the Tig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

All current VCP files for Arteon











Sent from my car phone


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> All current VCP files for Arteon
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Erdeke said:


> These are my settings. Both are slightly different.




SD, can you post screen shots of bytes 4, 8, 9, 11 in module 6c so I can compare and determine how to get the 360 cam to default? 

These are mine:
byte 4= E2
byte 8= 34
byte 9= 00
byte 11= 0C

These are the euro coding:
byte 4= E3
byte 8= 00
byte 9= 20
byte 11= 14


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> SD, can you post screen shots of bytes 4, 8, 9, 11 in module 6c so I can compare and determine how to get the 360 cam to default?
> 
> These are mine:
> byte 4= E2
> ...


I shall do this when I get home


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I shall do this when I get home


Will this work for Tiguan also? I hate that the 360 view doesn’t come on. 


Kurt


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Will this work for Tiguan also? I hate that the 360 view doesn’t come on.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Kurt I am deducing the changes to see what part of the coding likely pertains to the change. I need to see the Tiguan's 6C module coding to compare, as I know it is different since the Tiguan does not have the parking assistant. Post that up and I will do my best to see if it is applicable to the Tiguan as well.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

@ice4life I’ll link to my 6C admap csv file. Hang tight and thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

6C admap


https://drive.google.com/file/d/18uA56ORS4xTn3ZCgxednrW9Grcv44x9F/view?usp=drivesdk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks @Reihenmotor5 !! I didn’t feel like getting out of bed. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Thanks @Reihenmotor5 !! I didn’t feel like getting out of bed.
> 
> 
> Kurt


You’re welcome, anything to get my mind off of work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> SD, can you post screen shots of bytes 4, 8, 9, 11 in module 6c so I can compare and determine how to get the 360 cam to default?
> 
> These are mine:
> byte 4= E2
> ...














Sent from my car phone


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks SD. I'm confident it is byte 8, bit 4. When trying to unselect it I get the (31) function not available error. That's the same error people are getting when trying to deactivate auto start stop on their 2020 tiguans using the voltage method which used to work. 

Apparently VW can put blocks on certain coding and this is one of them. I read that clearing the cache of the app helps but it didn't for me. I also read that you can change to VW diagnostic mode to try and override it but I'm not sure how to do that. 

One thing I was able to do was add the off-road display which used to give me the (31) error. Once I cleared the app cache, it worked fine. That's in 5F, adaptations, gen2, display compass.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Thanks SD. I'm confident it is byte 8, bit 4. When trying to unselect it I get the (31) function not available error. That's the same error people are getting when trying to deactivate auto start stop on their 2020 tiguans using the voltage method which used to work.
> 
> Apparently VW can put blocks on certain coding and this is one of them. I read that clearing the cache of the app helps but it didn't for me. I also read that you can change to VW diagnostic mode to try and override it but I'm not sure how to do that.
> 
> One thing I was able to do was add the off-road display which used to give me the (31) error. Once I cleared the app cache, it worked fine. That's in 5F, adaptations, gen2,


I have the off-road display too.











Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m curious as to why your long coding even between your two NAR models are different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m curious as to why your long coding even between your two NAR models are different.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He has a few things checked off in bytes 4 and 9 that I don't like 3d presentation. 

The bigger issue is how to get byte 8 bit 4 to uncheck without the 31 error so that we can get the 360 cam to default in R.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

ice4life said:


> He has a few things checked off in bytes 4 and 9 that I don't like 3d presentation.
> 
> The bigger issue is how to get byte 8 bit 4 to uncheck without the 31 error so that we can get the 360 cam to default in R.


Would looking at coding for an Audi help? I think they show both. Split screen. 360 and normal reverse view. Just a thought. 


Kurt


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Would looking at coding for an Audi help? I think they show both. Split screen. 360 and normal reverse view. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> Kurt


The problem is I can't override the (31) error because VW blocked it. So until we figure that out, no 360 default. Late 2018 allowed you to change this when they put the law into effect, but 2019 won't let you.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

ice4life said:


> The problem is I can't override the (31) error because VW blocked it. So until we figure that out, no 360 default. Late 2018 allowed you to change this when they put the law into effect, but 2019 won't let you.


Ok. So dumb you think it would be wise to show both so you can see behind and around you. I guess I just keep hitting the box in the upper left everytime I reverse.  


Kurt


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ice4life said:


> The problem is I can't override the (31) error because VW blocked it. So until we figure that out, no 360 default. Late 2018 allowed you to change this when they put the law into effect, but 2019 won't let you.


I think you're correct here, Ice. On my 2018 Tiguan, I can check an un-check that box without issue. 

On my Arteon, I get the error when I try to.

However, on my Tig, having that checked or not does not affect the backup view. I get the older view in my Tig if it's checked or not.

EDIT***

Nevermind. I just found my post in the Tiguan VCDS thread. It looks like on my 18 Tiguan, both bits 4 and 5 are un-checked, so, this MAY be how to get it to work.

"I get the same error 31 on my Arteon. It's just for Bit 4. Bit 5 you can un-check just fine.

My Tiguan already has both of these un-checked. Not sure why that's ok in the Tig but not the Arteon."


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> I think you're correct here, Ice. On my 2018 Tiguan, I can check an un-check that box without issue.
> 
> On my Arteon, I get the error when I try to.
> 
> ...





Erdeke said:


> These are my settings. Both are slightly different.


Thanks for this. I know it is byte 8 that needs to change I just have to figure out the (31) error. I tired changing the diagnostic mode, clearing the app cache, even manually putting in the hex value but no luck yet. I posted on the obdeleven forum so hopefully I'll get some help soon. 

Erdeke, the next question is can you post your transmission module coding? I really want my gear to show all the time (ie D1, D2, D3 etc).


----------



## JettaVR6mk (Dec 28, 2000)

ice4life said:


> ... transmission module coding? I really want my gear to show all the time (ie D1, D2, D3 etc).


Yes! I think VW really fell short on taking advantage of the digital dashboard. I'd love to have the current gear displayed full-time. I had this in my 2005 Mazda6 and have missed it since.

I'd love the option to change what's inside the gauges, plus some predefined displays in the center. C'mon VW!


----------



## wiegmanc (Aug 9, 2012)

Are you guys adding the off-road option on Arteon or just Tiguans?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

wiegmanc said:


> Are you guys adding the off-road option on Arteon or just Tiguans?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The picture on the last page were on the Arteons, I'm sure how useful it is but it works.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Can someone try this on the Arteon?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

beaumisbro said:


> Can someone try this on the Arteon?


Already tried it and it does nothing- that is for cars without the 360 camera as the menu button on those pulls up the PDC overlay. Our PDC overlay is different.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tried on my Tig, no worky 

Side note it was set to no already. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Such a tease











Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Such a tease
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?! That you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What?! That you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No it shows it on the App Store Car-net preview. They are teasing us with remote start with the app


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea it was sounding like when they talked about remote start capabilities were going to trickle to 2019 models per a press release, but that got scrapped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Am I missing wiper settings?


Sent from my car phone


----------



## JettaVR6mk (Dec 28, 2000)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Am I missing wiper settings?


Yeah, you should have rain sensing on/off in there.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

JettaVR6mk said:


> Yeah, you should have rain sensing on/off in there.


I noticed my wipers weren't sensing rain yesterday, and looked in here for sensitivity. I must have turned if off during coding tests.


----------



## JettaVR6mk (Dec 28, 2000)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I noticed my wipers weren't sensing rain yesterday, and looked in here for sensitivity. I must have turned if off during coding tests.


It should just be on/off in the menu. The sensitivity is contolled by the little toggle on top of the stalk. The same that controls the intermittent wiper timing. When in rain sensing mode, that acts as sensitivity. 

Good luck getting the option back, hope it works out. I love the rain sensing feature. 

It's even "bug sensing", lol! I was doing some highway driving last weekend and a lot of bugs were hitting the windscreen. Then the wipes just did a one-wipe. I guess the dead bugs looked like rain drops to the camera!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey for those that enabled TJA and want EA, found this info below. Now, I believe your Arteons are more like the Passat B8 so you have greater functionality since your module 13 has more options available in coding per the photo attached at the end. You can reference the 2018 Tiguan VAG-COM thread as I posted what I turned on in module 13 so far but still no EA. It appears that these other settings below need to be enabled. 

Code:
Traffic Jam Assistant + Emergency Assistant:
Import zdc files via VCP
Stg A5 installed (VZE / LA)
must be second generation (part number begins with 3Q0, identification "MQB_B_MFK")
The parameters are currently only available for control units with index G (SW0231) and H (SW0271 / SW0272), but older ones can be updated:
FL_3Q0980654_0220 -> Index F (currently no TJA parameters)
FL_3Q0980654_0231 -> Index G
FL_3Q0980654_0271 -> Index H
FL_3Q0980654_0272 -> Index H
if an update is necessary, then byte 14 bit 3 must be set actively in the coding
If Lane Assist has not been activated there so far, it must first be activated
*
Stg 13 installed (ACC)
MRRevo 1.4 required (part number starts with 3Q) because the old ones are not compatible with the new camera
recognizable by the 11-byte + coding (the 'old' only have 7 bytes)
STG A5> Coding> Byte 16> Bit 2-3 must be set to "08 EA_Variant2"
Activate STG 03> Coding> Byte 29> Bit 5
STG 13> Coding> Byte 04> Activate bit 2 ("Emergency Assist installed")
STG 09> Login: 31347> Adjustment> Channel "Außenlicht_Blinker-Warnblinken_durch_Fahrerassistent"> set to "active"










Hope this helps those that enabled TJA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Hey for those that enabled TJA and want EA, found this info below. Now, I believe your Arteons are more like the Passat B8 so you have greater functionality since your module 13 has more options available in coding per the photo attached at the end. You can reference the 2018 Tiguan VAG-COM thread as I posted what I turned on in module 13 so far but still no EA. It appears that these other settings below need to be enabled.
> 
> Code:
> Traffic Jam Assistant + Emergency Assistant:
> ...


The 03-ABS Brakes i would need the HEX code but everything else I can change


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

When you go into coding do you not see anything in 03? I tried both security codes provided by VCDS to see if anything would show but no dice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> When you go into coding do you not see anything in 03? I tried both security codes provided by VCDS to see if anything would show but no dice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see all the long coding just no drop downs for each byte 


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I see all the long coding just no drop downs for each byte
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


Yea and I have no idea what the value should be for that bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

It looks like the Cross Sport still uses the Euro sign but reads MPH. This was a SEL model 



































Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> It looks like the Cross Sport still uses the Euro sign but reads MPH. This was a SEL model
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So they basically enabled it like we’ve done but got the message of road sign detection is limited to not show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> So they basically enabled it like we’ve done but got the message of road sign detection is limited to not show.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this at LSVW? 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> It looks like the Cross Sport still uses the Euro sign but reads MPH. This was a SEL model
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that LSVW?? They sent this yesterday so I called and it included map updates!!! I was blown away. Great perk.










Kurt


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Is this at LSVW?
> 
> 
> Kurt


Yes, I went there yesterday to unlock my radio. I'll show this to Northtowne to get price matching.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Is that LSVW?? They sent this yesterday so I called and it included map updates!!! I was blown away. Great perk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, I need to show this to my dealer. Maybe they’ll do the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> So they basically enabled it like we’ve done but got the message of road sign detection is limited to not show.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll go to my dealer to get the admaps from one off the lot.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I'll go to my dealer to get the admaps from one off the lot.


Once you do and get it sorted. Post how to do it. Or just do mine for me. I tried but I kept getting warnings etc. so I cleared it. Thanks 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I'll go to my dealer to get the admaps from one off the lot.


Your dealer is cool with you doing that? Awesome of them if that’s the case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Your dealer is cool with you doing that? Awesome of them if that’s the case.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course, I just have to ask.


Sent from my car phone


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Once you do and get it sorted. Post how to do it. Or just do mine for me. I tried but I kept getting warnings etc. so I cleared it. Thanks
> 
> 
> Kurt


Will do!


Sent from my car phone


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Will do!
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone













Kurt


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

I'd be curious to know if we can get rid of the Traffic Sign Assist warning as well. Not a huge deal, but, it'd be nice to get that gone.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> It looks like the Cross Sport still uses the Euro sign but reads MPH. This was a SEL model













It's so weird because the spy photos showed it with the US style signs. Maybe they're still working on it!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> It's so weird because the spy photos showed it with the US style signs. Maybe they're still working on it!


Funny I saw the same thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Funny I saw the same thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











The one at my dealer has it


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here’s to hoping to some TSB that provides a software update so we can have that functionality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*2020 Atlas Cross Sport Admaps*



Reihenmotor5 said:


> Your dealer is cool with you doing that? Awesome of them if that’s the case.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got it, I will put it on google drive so you guys can look though it.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1y-6KTixjYpJ8wvr8OmZFZXK5Pisyy7O7?usp=sharing


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sounds good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Sounds good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just uploaded it see^^^^^ for link


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Just uploaded it see^^^^^ for link


Get it working and let me know and we can meet up and do mine!! That is if you don’t mind being non social distant. Lol


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

What would be really awesome if we could get that traffic light thing like Audi has that tell us what speed to go so we hit all green lights. I rode with a friend in Olathe Kansas cause they were the first city around here to get it and it was amazing. 


Kurt


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> The one at my dealer has it
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


I thought you also posted the other one. Why are they different?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> I thought you also posted the other one. Why are they different?


I’m not sure, the first one was at a different dealership 


Sent from my car phone


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Get it working and let me know and we can meet up and do mine!! That is if you don’t mind being non social distant. Lol
> 
> 
> Kurt


I need to go back I seem to be missing a module 


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Per past instructions Road Sign seems to reside in 5F, A5 and 17


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I need to go back I seem to be missing a module
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


They just shut down all of KC Shawn. 


KANSAS CITY, Mo. — Four jurisdictions in the metro agreed to close establishments in their jurisdictions for a period of 15 days.

In a statement released Monday night, the “Core 4,” Jackson County, Missouri, Johnson County, Kansas, Kansas City, Missouri, and the Unified Government of Wyandotte County/Kansas City, Kansas, announced that they will “implement measures to close restaurants, bars, taverns, clubs and movie theaters in their jurisdictions” as of 12:01 a.m. March 17.”

The only exceptions will be for delivery, pick-up and drive-through services, according to the statement.

The counties will revisit the decision on April 1.


Kurt


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Per past instructions Road Sign seems to reside in 5F, A5 and 17
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm missing the A5 module I have 5F and 17


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> They just shut down all of KC Shawn.
> 
> 
> KANSAS CITY, Mo. — Four jurisdictions in the metro agreed to close establishments in their jurisdictions for a period of 15 days.
> ...


Oh dang! My team at work all working from home as of today


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I'm missing the A5 module I have 5F and 17













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought it was done, I guess the program just closed in the middle of downloading them


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Got it activated to the car, now I’m slowly getting all the functions back. Apple Car play is much nicer on the bigger display. Was road sign display MPH before?


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

The speed alert was but the display of the speed on the dash is km/h. It’s just reading the numbers not the units of measure. So if you have speed alert on it’ll be a variance. ice4life and I looked at that I think last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> The speed alert was but the display of the speed on the dash is km/h. It’s just reading the numbers not the units of measure. So if you have speed alert on it’ll be a variance. ice4life and I looked at that I think last year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, Thanks. it probably needs a software update to get the NAR version


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Got it activated to the car, now I’m slowly getting all the functions back. Apple Car play is much nicer on the bigger display. Was road sign display MPH before?
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


I'm guessing your 360 cam defaults in R now?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> I'm guessing your 360 cam defaults in R now?


It does not, I'm still working on getting a function back. the camera doesn't seem to fill the entire screen. And I need to get a different map SD card. my original one works for a second but says nav not available.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Now I need to associate the XM radio ID to my car so I can activate it, any ideas? Right now its still has the old ID


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Now I need to associate the XM radio ID to my car so I can activate it, any ideas? Right now its still has the old ID


Call SiriusXM and they can reassign the associated radio ID. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Call SiriusXM and they can reassign the associated radio ID.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm I called them earlier to active the I’d shown on the radio, they said the car was associated to a radio. Maybe I need to be asking a different question 


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Hmm I called them earlier to active the I’d shown on the radio, they said the car was associated to a radio. Maybe I need to be asking a different question
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


Ask to transfer, tell them you had service associated with the ID on file and tell them you had to have the unit replaced so you have a new ID due to the replacement unit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ged22 (May 14, 2011)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Hmm I called them earlier to active the I’d shown on the radio, they said the car was associated to a radio. Maybe I need to be asking a different question


I just did this.

The Mrs just had the head unit in her Mini Countryman replaced. I had to call SiriusXM (couldn't do it online) to switch the subscription, said 'new radio' when the phone assistant wanted to direct my call. Once I got a real person on the line, I explained that the radio had been replaced. Once they verified the new Radio ID was valid, they also wanted a purchase order or invoice number for the new radio (which I had from the repair paperwork). Not sure what the next question would have been if I did not have either.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ask to transfer, tell them you had service associated with the ID on file and tell them you had to have the unit replaced so you have a new ID due to the replacement unit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ged22 said:


> I just did this.
> 
> The Mrs just had the head unit in her Mini Countryman replaced. I had to call SiriusXM (couldn't do it online) to switch the subscription, said 'new radio' when the phone assistant wanted to direct my call. Once I got a real person on the line, I explained that the radio had been replaced. Once they verified the new Radio ID was valid, they also wanted a purchase order or invoice number for the new radio (which I had from the repair paperwork). Not sure what the next question would have been if I did not have either.


Thank you guys I try will this. :thumbup:

That worked. I think ill be able to add traffic once I get the new nav sd


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome! Hope it helps! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iVW09 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Factory Defualt*

Hopefully I’m not posting in the wrong area? I think a did a boneheaded thing with my backup file of my Arteon. I had to reformat my Surface Pro that runs my VCDS software, and wiped my original back up. I would like to go back to factory, and be a little more selective on the changes I make. Would I be able to source the factory file, or would I need to take it in to the local VW dealership? Thanks in advance for any guidance.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

iVW09 said:


> Hopefully I’m not posting in the wrong area? I think a did a boneheaded thing with my backup file of my Arteon. I had to reformat my Surface Pro that runs my VCDS software, and wiped my original back up. I would like to go back to factory, and be a little more selective on the changes I make. Would I be able to source the factory file, or would I need to take it in to the local VW dealership? Thanks in advance for any guidance.


Ask for someone to provide you with admaps that they saved. That should help. If you kept a record of changes, you should be able to trace back with saved admaps someone can provide. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iVW09 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Thank you!*



Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ask for someone to provide you with admaps that they saved. That should help. If you kept a record of changes, you should be able to trace back with saved admaps someone can provide.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the guidance. Now I have a direction to get back to factory.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] and [mention]ice4life [/mention] I’ve been scrolling through a lot of pages in the Australian forum and I saw this addition to Road Sign Detection and was wondering if this is the missing piece to turning off the message saying it’s currently limited. I didn’t have this in the coding I have posted. I don’t have the VCDS laptop on hand but wanted to pass this a long to you two to see if the coding is present and if this additional coding removes that message:


Select module called Front Sensors Driver Assistance System (@ address hexA5)
Select coding
Navigate to Byte 1, enter tick in Bit 0
Select Adaptation
Search and select Display end of speed limit symbol and change to activated
Search and select Display valid additional signs and set value to 00100111

No image file was given with this additional step so I’m flying blind. If this works I’ll update my doc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] and [mention]ice4life [/mention] I’ve been scrolling through a lot of pages in the Australian forum and I saw this addition to Road Sign Detection and was wondering if this is the missing piece to turning off the message saying it’s currently limited. I didn’t not have this in the coding I have posted. I don’t have the VCDS laptop on hand but wanted to pass this a long to you two to see if the coding is present and if this additional coding removes that message:
> 
> 
> Select module called Front Sensors Driver Assistance System (@ address hexA5)
> ...


This is what show up for Byte 1. I didn’t see those two adaptations either













Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> This is what show up for Byte 1. I didn’t see those two adaptations either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it was worth a shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Post #817 in MK7.5 Golf R VCDS thread, I’m going to watch to see if someone has a fix for the road sign message. Hopefully someone knows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Post #817 in MK7.5 Golf R VCDS thread, I’m going to watch to see if someone has a fix for the road sign message. Hopefully someone knows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do have a lot more people to figure it out


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> They do have a lot more people to figure it out


Looks like they have it figured out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks like they have it figured out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you try their solution?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Haven’t yet, buddy of mine has the VCDS laptop. Once back in town I’ll try, but will be comparing to original coding and reviewing admaps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks like they have it figured out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the fix they found? I'll give it a go.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> What's the fix they found? I'll give it a go.





M Diddy said:


> What's the fix they found? I'll give it a go.


sdvolksGTI put up the info over at the MK7.5 Golf R VCDS Tweaks. There is a slight difference to what was found for them, but he’s implemented with no message stating the function is currently limited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

I just followed his instructions on mine and I got the ‘limited’ message. 


LSIII


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

LSIII said:


> I just followed his instructions on mine and I got the ‘limited’ message.
> 
> 
> LSIII


I’ll let sd chime in as I don’t have access to VCDS at the moment and I run a Tig but we’ve been looking for a fix to this message. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

LSIII said:


> I just followed his instructions on mine and I got the ‘limited’ message.
> 
> 
> LSIII


Isn't that what we already get? Mine says limited and I want it to say nothing.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Correct, it says limited but want it to say nothing as it sounded like it may be possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Volkswagen Group Wire & Pin Identifier PDF*

I found a version of this and redid it to make it easier to read for anyone who needs it.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VWWrfj_nkIloErlX_I2h6A9o-nc-5m8x/view?usp=sharing

Here is the original place I found this.
https://www.drive2.com/b/2344465/?from=blog


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Anyone know what RSR and VZF stand for in the following two adaptation channels in module A5. Searched and searched and came up empty. I know VZA and VZE are Traffic Sign Display and Recognition. So VZF probably has something to do with Traffic Signs. 





















The following error message continues to pop up in module 13 after I did the latest traffic sign recognition coding from the MK7 R thread.


----------



## igorpmk85 (Apr 5, 2020)

Greetings from Bulgaria, I have EU version R-line Arteon. Front headlights are only LED daylight with Light assist, but I dont have full LED option with dynamic light assist. The side blinkers are basic. I have front camera/sensor near the rain sensor. I am trying hard to understand if there are led blinkers installed in inner line and I can make change blinking way. Please if you have some advice. Tnx


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

igorpmk85 said:


> Greetings from Bulgaria, I have EU version R-line Arteon. Front headlights are only LED daylight with Light assist, but I dont have full LED option with dynamic light assist. The side blinkers are basic. I have front camera/sensor near the rain sensor. I am trying hard to understand if there are led blinkers installed in inner line and I can make change blinking way. Please if you have some advice. Tnx


I'm pretty sure you have to change the headlight assembly.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I'm pretty sure you have to change the headlight assembly.


That is correct, the headlight assembly is completely different.


----------



## igorpmk85 (Apr 5, 2020)

PMLSIII and sdvolksGTi, thank you very much for answer. The headlight assembly isn't problem for me, I am worried if after changing headlights, the system requires other parts to be changed. I also guess some codes must be updated. I love the car and the way it looks, honestly it's small adjustment that isn't necessary, but if only I need to change headlights I will buy new ones. So if anyone have such experience I would like you to share and help. BR


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

LSIII said:


> Anyone know what RSR and VZF stand for in the following two adaptation channels in module A5. Searched and searched and came up empty. I know VZA and VZE are Traffic Sign Display and Recognition. So VZF probably has something to do with Traffic Signs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] Did you ever see these error messages in module 13 that I got when I coded traffic sign display?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]LSIII [/mention]I’m curious are you getting a true error or just a message on your AID & MIB? sdvolksGTI was getting a true error while ice4life and I only received a notification message. By chance you have any screenshots of the AID and/or MIB. I’m holding off on recoding for this until the message can be totally cleared, as when my Tig was in for work the tech cleared all my coding in 09 to clear that message even though I told them not to do so  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

I am getting the dynamic traffic sign limited message in the AID and MIB, and then I also have the two 'Missing Message' fault codes in Module 13 Auto Distance Regulation. 

I have tried clearing the fault codes, but they reappear.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok yea get the road sign is currently limited but did not have the missing messages in controller 13. Granted I didn’t do any coding outside of my original coding and haven’t done the additional coding found that supposedly gets rid of messages. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

LSIII said:


> [mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] Did you ever see these error messages in module 13 that I got when I coded traffic sign display?





Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]LSIII [/mention]I’m curious are you getting a true error or just a message on your AID & MIB? sdvolksGTI was getting a true error while ice4life and I only received a notification message. By chance you have any screenshots of the AID and/or MIB. I’m holding off on recoding for this until the message can be totally cleared, as when my Tig was in for work the tech cleared all my coding in 09 to clear that message even though I told them not to do so
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are my fault codes. The fault in 17 is the limited message for road sign and 09 fault is for my euro coding for the taillights


Address 17: Instruments Labels: None-SRI3
Control Module Part Number: 3G8 920 891 A HW: 3G8 920 891 A
Component and/or Version: KOMBI 403 4191
Software Coding: 07FD109DFE8CCF0502886F2F58010402A0000000
Work Shop Code: WSC 00015 115 08193
ASAM Dataset: EV_DashBoardVDDMQBAB 009058 (VW48)
ROD: EV_DashBoardVDDMQBAB_009_VW37.rod
VCID: 3039118AAB24802BE32-8064
Fault Codes have been Erased

1 Fault Found:
16776996 - Databus 
U1121 00 [009] - Missing Message
[FCW_01 keine Kommunikation]
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 247
Mileage: 26572 km
Date: 2020.04.07
Time: 19:53:04

Tuesday,07,April,2020,19:58:40:32058
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x64
VCDS Version: 20.4.0.1 (x64) HEX-V2 CB: 0.4508.4
Data version: 20200331 DS317.0
www.Ross-Tech.com





Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 5Q0-937-08X-V2.clb
Control Module Part Number: 5Q0 937 087 BB HW: 5Q0 937 087 BB
Component and/or Version: BCM PQ37BOSCH 036 0265
Software Coding: 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
Work Shop Code: WSC 00015 115 08193
ASAM Dataset: EV_BodyContrModul1UDSBosc 019001 (VW48)
ROD: EV_BCMBOSCH_019.rod
VCID: 7CA1F5BA366CB44B0FA-8028
Fault Codes have been Erased

1 Fault Found:
526359 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
U1014 00 [009] - -
[Steuerger‰t falsch codiert->Keine Anzeige]
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 247
Mileage: 26572 km
Date: 2020.04.07
Time: 19:58:16


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Reposting this for sdvolks
> *
> Arteon Instructions for Dynamic Road Sign Recognition*
> 1. Go into Module 5F Information Electronics
> ...


This was a major timesaver. Thank you!


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Here is a link to an AdMap scan of an Atlas Cross Sport with Traffic Sign Recognition.....

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1FCivCqDysoZI7VxSI9-St8d5WwlE58NG


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

LSIII said:


> Here is a link to an AdMap scan of an Atlas Cross Sport with Traffic Sign Recognition.....
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1FCivCqDysoZI7VxSI9-St8d5WwlE58NG


I wish I could de code this for use on OBDeleven 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

LSIII said:


> Here is a link to an AdMap scan of an Atlas Cross Sport with Traffic Sign Recognition.....
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1FCivCqDysoZI7VxSI9-St8d5WwlE58NG













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You betta help me if you figure it out as all I have is OBDeleven. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> You betta help me if you figure it out as all I have is OBDeleven. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If figured out I’ll post to my mod doc for everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If figured out I’ll post to my mod doc for everyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’ll start comparing the different controllers tonight. I’m sure [mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention]will be doing the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] is my neighbor. If I need something other than OBDeleven he is always willing to help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

OBD11 seems to translate pretty well, now the Carista folks I can’t help you there at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok I’ve downloaded Cross Sport A5, 5F, and 17 admaps and will compare to a clean A5, 5F, and 17 from my 2019 Tiguan in relation to known steps to get it to function but need to see if we can determine if we can code like the Cross to remove message that the function is currently limited. Give me a day or so to look through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Differences in admap for Road Sign*



Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ok I’ve downloaded Cross Sport A5, 5F, and 17 admaps and will compare to a clean A5, 5F, and 17 from my 2019 Tiguan in relation to known steps to get it to function but need to see if we can determine if we can code like the Cross to remove message that the function is currently limited. Give me a day or so to look through.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A5 

*Cross Sport: SW:2Q0-980-653 HW:2Q0-980-653 --- Frt Sens. Drv. Assist --- SA: 20103 * Component:MQB MFK 3.0 H11 1029 

1. IDE04733-Road sign detection fusion mode-0 
2. IDE04733-Road sign detection fusion mode-Road sign fusion
3. IDE12097-Menu for roadside fusion persistency-activated 

*Arteon: SW:3Q0-980-654-J HW:3Q0-980-654-A --- Frt Sens. Drv. Assist* Component:MQB_B_MFK H09 0273

1. Not in admap
2. IDE04733-Road sign detection fusion mode- Road Sign Detection
3. Not in admap


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok so full comparison for 17, 5F, and A5. Notes are quick and dirty and I pulled info gleaned from the MK7.5 Golf R VCDS Tweaks page:

Cross Sport 

5F differences

Expansion-display_configuration_0x45 - activated

Expansion-display_configuration_0x45_msg_bus - Comfort data bus

Display_Configuration - activated

Display_Configuration_over_threshold_high - activated 

Road sign identification specific 

Gen2-menu_display_road_sign_identification - ACTIVATED 

Gen2-menu_display_road_sign_identification_over_threshold_high - ACTIVATED* (is this the issue as never directed to be activated with all other directions to enable, if you look through other features activated the over threshold high is always activated. Anyone know what this means/does?)

Gen2-traffic_sign_recognition_0x21 - ACTIVATED

A5 differences

HW: 2Q0-980-653
Component H11 1029
Maker Valeo

Two entries for IDE04733-Road sign detection fusion mode- 

First entry shows a 0 in admap
2nd entry shows Road sign fusion

Menu for roadsign fusion persistency - Activated

Curious to the following on the Cross Sport:

Think we need possibly more info on the following (screenshots if possible)

5F coding past instructions state to Activate Bit 6 under Byte 24 (screen shot of long coding of this Byte 24 and any other that may reference road sign detection?)

A5 coding past instructions state to Activate Bit 4 under Byte 16

17 coding past instructions state to Activate Bit 2 under Byte 5

Items need comparison based upon MK7.5 Golf R VCDS Tweaks thread

Post #812

Compare A5 Coding under Byte 1, Bit 0 Activate - “01 Traffic Sign Recognition (FTE) active” to the Cross Sport, Arteon & Tiguan

Compare 17 Coding under Byte 9, Bit 4 Compass Display Position enabled to be bottom to the Cross Sport, Arteon & Tiguan

Wondering what other models see based upon these key differences in post #812. Also for the individual that posted this info in #812 they say no warnings, but do they get the message that Road Sign Detection is Currently Limited on the AID shortly after driving and the same message on the MIB when you look at the Car function to see what’s showing. A message is clearly different than a warning . [mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention]you actually received a warning if I recall from your past post and even in one of your videos. I believe [mention]ice4life [/mention]noticed and asked why you had a warning and he had a message like my Tiguan. 

I will go back to the individual that posted the slight differences in post #812 to get clarity on the no warnings message. I will say I have not coded my Tiguan back to having road sign detection since the slapnuts tech was hellbent on clearing the message when in the shop earlier this year even though I said it was by design. He truly thought the message for RAD was due to installing a rear fog . So all my coding got cleared out in 09, A5, 17, and 5F. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Saw this in an OBD11 thread:


What is the part-no of your camera? A5-Cameras starting with 3Q0 are not having this adaption anymore. *The adaptation is showing speed limit at the end and valid signs, and not listed in either my Tiguan or the Atlas Cross Sport after doing a double check just now in the admaps*

Just skip it.

Please note that also Byte 0 Bit 1 enable is only applicable to 5Q0-Cameras. Enable 16/4 instead and leave 0/1 as it is.
(Hint:3Q0 are sitting at the exact center of the car, while 5Q0 are slightly off next to the rain sensor).

In the adaption, you might want to check "Road sign fusion mode" which shall be set to "Fusion" - but I never seen any other data from factory.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here’s another tidbit, sorry multiple posts but I’m trying to track down these differences to see what others have done:

Did you enable Predictive Routee Data in 5F (24/7)

Please check 17 (cluster) once again:
09/04 (Compass Display postion) enabled to be bottom
05/02 (Traffic Sign Rec.) enabled

And of course: Enable Traffic Sign display on the Infotainment in Driving Assistance.
Also, you can enable the traffic sign tab in the cluster customation found in car -> setup somewhere

Both display modes are independant, so please check and enable both


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Here’s another tidbit, sorry multiple posts but I’m trying to track down these differences to see what others have done:
> 
> Did you enable Predictive Routee Data in 5F (24/7)
> 
> ...


My warning was because I had the wrong radio version selected. I had 9.2" Discover Pro and not 8" Discover Media Selected


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> My warning was because I had the wrong radio version selected. I had 9.2" Discover Pro and not 8" Discover Media Selected


Yea but I thought sometime last year in one of your videos, correct me if I’m wrong, but if my memory serves correct you had a warning not a message that ice pointed out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea but I thought sometime last year in one of your videos, correct me if I’m wrong, but if my memory serves correct you had a warning not a message that ice pointed out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're right. In one of the modules there was selection for the type of radio you have in the long coding. I just had the wrong one selected and that was were the warning came from. I don't remember which module.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok so not related. Does that mean you got the message stating currently limited and no warning  about road sign detection?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Going to type up tweaked instructions per findings, and from what I can tell it may not be possible to remove the notification message stating the function is currently limited unless the key is this entry:

Gen2-menu_display_road_sign_identification_over_threshold_high - ACTIVATED

Never seen this mentioned before now as being marked to enable. Also when comparing other features turned on by default from factory this “over_threshold_high” counterpart is enabled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Created a word doc with changes found per review of admaps and information from other postings. I've weeded out changes that apple to camera model 5Q0, as it appears we all have some version of the 3Q0 made by Bosch. I've turned on comments for the doc, I plan to re-enable with these new findings and report back. Once settings are confirmed, I will clean up and drop back into my full VCDS mod document.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HhJJr75bsCZCKKQWj0kCRKMWNUsGepsw/view?usp=sharing

Hope this helps.

-Chris


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ok so not related. Does that mean you got the message stating currently limited and no warning  about road sign detection?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, Mine currently has the limited message. Module 17 has one fault code. And if I clear it the limited message turns off and comes back on, as well as the trouble code.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

But your trouble code relates to the change of headunit, correct? I’m also waiting a reply from the individual in the MK7.5 Golf R thread. If and when I get a reply, I’ll let everyone know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> But your trouble code relates to the change of headunit, correct? I’m also waiting a reply from the individual in the MK7.5 Golf R thread. If and when I get a reply, I’ll let everyone know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the original head unit in right now, I got some new information from the egolf crowd on the control unit for the radio so returned the one I had and ordered the newer version. New Part # 5NA 035 026 D


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok so you’re still getting the keine kommunikation (no communication) fault in module 17? I take it module 09 keine anzeige (no display) is now gone since you have the new headunit?

I know we touch module 17 in long coding for RSD, but was the RSD coding done/tweaked after the new (but returned) headunit was installed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ok so you’re still getting the keine kommunikation (no communication) fault in module 17? I take it module 09 keine anzeige (no display) is now gone since you have the new headunit?
> 
> I know we touch module 17 in long coding for RSD, but was the RSD coding done/tweaked after the new (but returned) headunit was installed?
> 
> ...


Yes, Module 17 has U1121 00 [009] - Missing Message [FWC_01 keine Kommunication]

I have my original factory headunit in new one is on order, and I don't have that fault in 09. 

The fault I have in 09 is due to coding the taillights to Euro spec


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

When did you first get the module 17 fault?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone give the RSD coding a shot today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> When did you first get the module 17 fault?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


back in the old days of figuring out DLA


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wonder if that’s related since didn’t the lights drop off, hence no communication?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Wonder if that’s related since didn’t the lights drop off, hence no communication?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too bad we can't get the latest updates for all these modules


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

True, only if some security issue or something affecting performance is found. Granted even if updated the settings we found in A5 probably wouldn’t be there due to differences in hardware. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> True, only if some security issue or something affecting performance is found. Granted even if updated the settings we found in A5 probably wouldn’t be there due to differences in hardware.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VCP has a new file for the Tiguan


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> VCP has a new file for the Tiguan


Really? For?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Really? For?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FCM dataset scroll up for picture


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Fan Control Module? I’d hope if there is new software next time car is in the shop they update it like they did to my ECU last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Fan Control Module? I’d hope if there is new software next time car is in the shop they update it like they did to my ECU last year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Front Camera Module?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

FCM when searching is short for Fan Control Module unless VCP is labeling the Front Camera as FCM? Maybe someone here can chime in or Vasia01?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyways back to road sign detection, easy one page thread to read through and may explain why the currently limited message comes up. 

https://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/2349/dynamic-display-traffic-recognition-coding

I’m going to code in the morning and report back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Found this:

https://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/forums/f238/traffic-sign-recognition-124664.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

What’s the difference between data bus extended care data bus comfort?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What’s the difference between data bus extended care data bus comfort?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure about those


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wondering since 5F traffic sign recognition bus is Data bus extended and found a post where the setting is changed to data bus comfort


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Wondering since 5F traffic sign recognition bus is Data bus extended and found a post where the setting is changed to data bus comfort
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mine is on comfort databus
and the cross sport is databus extended


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok so just coded mine and default is databus extended, changed it to comfort for sh!ts and giggles and I left my A5 set to Road Sign Fusion (default on the SEL-P models of the Tig). I’m leaving that in place since it takes a few hours for it to start working when driving around for some reason so does it actually have to be changed to road sign detection per coding instructions used in the past. That’s opposite to everyone else on the SEL-P line. Also does anyone know what Electronic horizon means under A5 for road sign detection options from the drop down. 

Rebooted, ran a scan and no DTCs under 17, A5, or 5F. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ok so just coded mine and default is databus extended, changed it to comfort for sh!ts and giggles and I left my A5 set to Road Sign Fusion (default on the SEL-P models of the Tig). I’m leaving that in place since it takes a few hours for it to start working when driving around for some reason so does it actually have to be changed to road sign detection per coding instructions used in the past. That’s opposite to everyone else on the SEL-P line. Also does anyone know what Electronic horizon means under A5 for road sign detection options from the drop down.
> 
> Rebooted, ran a scan and no DTCs under 17, A5, or 5F.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m going to guess curve assist needs to be enabled but the Tiguan doesn’t have the proper radar in the front. I believe the Arteon does if I recall from past posts with Vasia01. Now it’s FeC so even though you have the proper radar (I believe), it’s not enabled and you’d have to pay for the feature. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Personally I think we will still get currently limited since during coding you get the error for road sign display. Now granted I’ve rebooted, no notifications or chimes but I know from previous experience it’s best to drive around a couple hours after to see the result. If working with no message I’ll let you know. If it doesn’t work, I’ll change back to databus extended and then test again. If still not working for my SEL-P I’ll change to road sign detection (odd since that’s opposite of other trims for the Tiguan) and then test again and report back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

I changed mine back to Road Sign Fusion and drove around for about a hour and and the limited message was gone, but it did not display and signs. 

The Skoda thread that is referenced VW Watercooled thread you posted said to uncheck 5F byte 24 bit 6. I tried that this morning and on my 30 minute drive to work there is still no signs. On my drive home I’m going to take a longer route to see.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

LSIII said:


> I changed mine back to Road Sign Fusion and drove around for about a hour and and the limited message was gone, but it did not display and signs.
> 
> The Skoda thread that is referenced VW Watercooled thread you posted said to uncheck 5F byte 24 bit 6. I tried that this morning and on my 30 minute drive to work there is still no signs. On my drive home I’m going to take a longer route to see.


Yea the uncheck in that thread is opposite of everything I’ve seen, but I wanted to put it out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok, so leaving my SEL-P to Road sign fusion and with traffic_sign_recognition msg bus to comfort database resulted in the error: road sign detection pop up on the AID and no signs were recognized. So I changed to Road sign detection in A5 per prior coding and notes and changed the msg bus back to databus extended. Error still popped up but signs were recognized and no longer showing function limited. Went back in and changed msg bus in 5F to comfort database. Still got the error pop up on the AID, but maybe it’s placebo but it seemed like signs were recognized quicker. Prior config when set to databus extended I would notice about a car length and a half past a sign the sign would show or change on the dash. With comfort data bus appears to be quicker, I’d say once the hood passes the sign then the sign would display or change. 

The error does not produce a  on the dash. Will also get a picture for reference. 

Going to run a scan to see what it might be? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I wonder if nav also plays a role in the sign detection. 

Point being is that I know when I use nav the moment I get to the sign the speed limit changes in nav. The speed limit signs must have coordinates associated with them. I’m not an expert on any of this but wonder if there is something else we are over looking when trying to get this to work. Maybe the answer lies in a less obvious place within. Food for thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m guessing that’s why the instructions have users turn on predictive route? I’ll trying unticking that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m guessing that’s why the instructions have users turn on predictive route? I’ll trying unticking that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Road sign fusion is supposed to pull the live signs and the map data signs. I know the nav has the US MPH signs cause that's what I had before doing road sign detection.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Interesting since mine don’t show


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Interesting since mine don’t show
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It just showed the sign in the head unit, and not the gauge cluster


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Correct I didn’t specify and yes it’s turned on in settings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Don’t uncheck bit 7 under byte 24 under 5F, you’ll get DTCs for 5F and 4B for missing message. 

And for control module 13. Went in and checked 

Traffic sign recognition











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

No new errors and maybe it’s not truly an error, that’s just how it’s displayed on the AID/MIB. I was thinking back to prior codings and entries that were available. I’m wondering if this is the key to the issue:

Select - Show signals to speed limits
7 - Change value to On
8 - Select - Show additional signals valid
9 - Change value (100111)

I’m wondering if due to the units being mph for the U.S. and these signs are being read as km/h due to them being Euro style that’s the “error” since I’m no longer getting that the function is limited. If the speedo units are changed to km/h would this clear the “error”. Maybe this whole time we’ve been overthinking this issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Ok I’m gonna sound like a noob but since the new atlas cross sport shows the USA Speed limit sign in the digital cockpit why can’t we just look at everything and I mean EVERYTHING that the atlas has? I’m talking all adaptations and long coding for EVERYTHING It would take a loooooooong time I’m sure but maybe I needs to be done to figure this out. Just a thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Ok I’m gonna sound like a noob but since the new atlas cross sport shows the USA Speed limit sign in the digital cockpit why can’t we just look at everything and I mean EVERYTHING that the atlas has? I’m talking all adaptations and long coding for EVERYTHING It would take a loooooooong time I’m sure but maybe I needs to be done to figure this out. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m sure since it’s been rolled out to the states finally that is why additional coding is present to show US style speed limit signs. That’s not present in ours, this is a hack to just show. We’ve looked at 17, 5F, and A5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I believe there is coding to change the units to km/h outside of what’s in the MIB unit settings. Can someone confirm? I want to say I’ve seen it in adaptations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

It’s a circle and not a square but there are some symbols next to it that I’m not sure what they are. I don’t have those on mine and I have the new one I thought. but in the video I took screenshots from he said it was the newest one. Have they updated it again for the cross sport. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cSre3p6peyI&feature=youtu.be


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Those symbols are for the assist systems to the left of the symbol. I thought I saw in press release that they have US signs at least in the MIB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Well this is a car
From a dealership here in the USA. If you watch the video it’s From a dealership in Louisville KY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I did watch it, so I’m confused as to what you’re getting at exactly? We did find differences in the Cross Atlas coding that isn’t present in either the Arteon or the Tig regardless of the version of the AID. Plus we’ve determined the camera in the Cross Sport is made by Valeo and not Bosch. I don’t think the AID or the MIB is the issue. If you change the units in the MIB the AID speedo still shows mph, the only change is the readout number is in km/h and the same with cruise control speed display. So if we get the speedo to change the units of measure to km/h would that sync up with the units of measure for the RSD function, thus potentially being what clears the error as there are no other entries related to this function for both the Arteon or the Tig. I would expect if this is a true error we should see something in Auto-Scan reporting a malfunction but there is none. With coding those used with the 5Q0 camera model those two lines I referenced above we don’t see in the 3Q0 camera when you look for those under that particular adaptation channel. So thinking through is it an error due to difference in units of measure as I’m no longer seeing that the function is limited. Since we’ve done and grabbed all coding that’s available in 17, 5F, 13, A5 and I’ve even poked around 4B since that seems to be a hodgepodge of functions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Still no signs showing on my drive home. Wonder if we need a firmware/software update.....


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

LSIII said:


> Still no signs showing on my drive home. Wonder if we need a firmware/software update.....


But which module would need an update/firmware?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] don’t you and LSIII have the same model vehicle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] don’t you and LSIII have the same model vehicle?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks like it from his car list


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

sdvolksGTi said:


> But which module would need an update/firmware?


Thinking 5F. I had a Touareg and when you updated the map data it updated to the RNS-850 to the latest firmware if there was one. I dunno if the MIB is the same. 

Just thinking of all posibilties.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> looks like it from his car list


I’ll drop the basic coding that I have in my original doc. Did you read my thoughts on the “error “?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]LSIII [/mention]maybe back it all out, reboot your MIB unit and then apply this basic RSD steps. Wait a couple hours before driving around:

Speed limit sign detection, display and cruise

the speed limit signs are displayed in Euro Style as red circle with the speed limit displayed inside it.

1. Go into Module 5F Information Electronics
2. Select Adaptations, then Vehicle_Functions_List_BAP_Gen2
3. Select menu_display_road_sign_identification_0x21, (OR menu_display_traffic_sign_recognition_0x21) and set to Enabled
4. Select Adaptations, Vehicle_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu
5. Select menu_display_road_sign_identification (OR menu_display_traffic_sign_recognition), set to Enabled
6. Go Back
7. Select Coding, and then select Byte 24, activate Bit 6
8. Go into Module A5 - Front Sensor Driver Assistance
9. Security Access – Access Code 20103
10. Select Coding, and then select Byte 16, activate Bit 4
11. Go into Module 17 Instruments
12. Select Coding, then Byte 5, active bit 2
13. Go back into Module A5 - Front Sensor Driver Assistance
14. Security Access – Access Code 20103
15. Select Adaptations, then Road sign detection fusion mode, and change to Road Sign Detection (default is Road Sign Fusion)
16. Press and hold infotainment device power button to reboot the infotainment system


ANOTHER VERSION

I have an SEL-P and the speed limit info does work for me. Codes need to be changed on modules 5F, A5 and 17. If you have an SEL-P, I am not sure why your A5 module would be different than others.
Instructions are listed below:

1. Go into Module 5F Information Electronics
2. Security Access – Access Code 20103
3. Select Adaptations, then Vehicle_Functions_List_BAP_Gen2
4. Select menu_display_road_sign_identification_0x21, (OR menu_display_traffic_sign_recognition_0x21) and set to Enabled
5. Select Adaptations, Vehicle_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu
6. Select menu_display_road_sign_identification (OR menu_display_traffic_sign_recognition), set to Enabled
7. Go Back
8. Select Coding, and then select Byte 24, activate Bit 6
9. Go into Module A5 - Front Sensor Driver Assistance
10. Security Access – Access Code 20103
11. Select Coding, and then select Byte 16, activate Bit 4
12. Go into Module 17 Instruments
13. Select Coding, then Byte 5, active bit 2
14. Go back into Module A5 - Front Sensor Driver Assistance
15. Security Access – Access Code 20103
16. Select Adaptations, then Road sign detection fusion mode, and change to Road Sign Detection. The original is Road Sign Fusion
17. Press and hold infotainment device power button to reboot the infotainment system


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’ll drop the basic coding that I have in my original doc. Did you read my thoughts on the “error “?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



















17 module Byte 6 bit 2 is speed kph/mph


Sent from my car phone









And I’m using the mall as a testing site. They have a bunch of 15mph signs


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Cool, let us know what you find! Wife will hate km/h, but if that’s it then we know. If it does the trick, maybe get an OBD11 to quickly change it when I know she takes the car, ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Cool, let us know what you find! Wife will hate km/h, but if that’s it then we know. If it does the trick, maybe get an OBD11 to quickly change it when I know she takes the car, ha!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well if you set it to electronic horizon you get no error or limit message but you also don't get road signs


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

So I take it changing to km/h you still got an error. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Since it didn’t fix the error with km/h, maybe we have to select the region. Maybe due to it being set to NAR it’s coded that it wasn’t about available feature even though it is functioning properly with the proper coding. If it was coded incorrectly, we should expect a DTC in the Auto-scan stating it’s coded incorrectly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> So I take it changing to km/h you still got an error.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, still limited with speed measurement change


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Since it didn’t fix the error with km/h, maybe we have to select the region. Maybe due to it being set to NAR it’s coded that it wasn’t about available feature even though it is functioning properly with the proper coding. If it was coded incorrectly, we should expect a DTC in the Auto-scan stating it’s coded incorrectly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking that too, but didn't try it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I was also thinking maybe there’s some hard coding we can’t access like the lines of code or similar to what the Cross Sport has, but I doubt that since I’d expect some sort of DTC. I’m just thinking about the high beam threshold in the past you could change the speed it activates but you can’t anymore. The coding is obviously there, but it’s not seen in VCDS anymore to change. Maybe it’s something like that, but that doesn’t fully make sense since we can make changes, it’s functioning, but the dash/MIB reports an error yet there is no malfunction/DTC popping up in Auto-scan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

For you [mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] 


https://youtu.be/Nhzym8ROrRg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> For you [mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention]
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Nhzym8ROrRg
> ...


I love my Arteon, it's so cool!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks like the error is known and can’t be resolved. Was getting acquainted with OBD11 through their site before my dongle arrives. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] and [mention]ice4life [/mention]I recall you two changed the engine to Audi through long coding, but got ACC errors/not functioning. Well if you want it back and functioning ACC, here you go, fix is in the video I stumbled upon. 


https://youtu.be/9ryZps0JWiI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] and [mention]ice4life [/mention]I recall you two changed the engine to Audi through long coding, but got ACC errors/not functioning. Well if you want it back and functioning ACC, here you go, fix is in the video I stumbled upon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know I might have already done some other changes before doing the Audi mod because I didn't get any errors


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] and [mention]ice4life [/mention]I recall you two changed the engine to Audi through long coding, but got ACC errors/not functioning. Well if you want it back and functioning ACC, here you go, fix is in the video I stumbled upon.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/9ryZps0JWiI
> ...


I didn't end up doing the mod. I just saw that the golf people were complaining about the ACC issue. I'm just going to leave it be for now. These are the things I want:


1) 360 Cam Default in R
2) Gear Indication in D/S/E
3) Eliminate Road Sign Limited Message
4) DLA with the "Cut"


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> I didn't end up doing the mod. I just saw that the golf people were complaining about the ACC issue. I'm just going to leave it be for now. These are the things I want:
> 
> 
> 1) 360 Cam Default in R
> ...


This video provides the fix for the ACC issue. Since the engine is set to Audi, the ACC needs to also be listed as Audi. 

Engine Audi/ACC Skoda/VW = ACC issue

Engine Audi/ACC Audi = No issues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> This video provides the fix for the ACC issue. Since the engine is set to Audi, the ACC needs to also be listed as Audi.
> 
> Engine Audi/ACC Skoda/VW = ACC issue
> 
> ...


I did not have to change the ACC setting, no errors or issues. Been about 2 months.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

LSIII said:


> I did not have to change the ACC setting, no errors or issues.


What did you notice from the change in the engine control module from VW to Audi? To answer [mention]zimmie2652 [/mention]question if you take your Tig in for service are you rolling that setting back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

It's like it got a shot of caffeine. More responsive to pedal movement.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

LSIII said:


> It's like it got a shot of caffeine. More responsive to pedal movement.


Are you backing that coding out when you take it into the shop? Now just need to find someone who’s applied it to their Tiguan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

LSIII said:


> It's like it got a shot of caffeine. More responsive to pedal movement.


....buying OBD11 now....


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Are you backing that coding out when you take it into the shop? Now just need to find someone who’s applied it to their Tiguan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you need done? I’ll do it on mine and let you know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> What do you need done? I’ll do it on mine and let you know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Steps are in the video I referenced in the post I made last night for the Audi mod. Looks like Arteons don’t need to do the ACC portion of the coding. I can’t confirm if needed on our vehicles, but wondering if it’s like a shot of caffeine as LSIII mentioned and as seen in the video. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Just drive in sport mode. That’s what I do. Same thing and no coding. Ooooookurrrr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

From all indications it’s different than being in just Sport mode. It impacts all driving modes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Even eco?? Omg eco is the worst. It feels like the tranny is gonna break. All that shifting all the time can’t be good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I would imagine, but can’t confirm, maybe LSIII or sdvolksGTI can confirm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I would imagine, but can’t confirm, maybe LSIII or sdvolksGTI can confirm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve actually never driven in Eco, so I couldn’t say.


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

So I'm trying to do this one using OBD11.... in Engine 01 entered security code, long code byte zero change from Hex 09 to 02, but I'm getting a "(31) Function not available" message... any thoughts?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

eteather said:


> So I'm trying to do this one using OBD11.... in Engine 01 entered security code, long code byte zero change from Hex 09 to 02, but I'm getting a "(31) Function not available" message... any thoughts?


We've discussed this. That error means VW blocked the coding. They did this for the 360cam default in R too.


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

ice4life said:


> We've discussed this. That error means VW blocked the coding. They did this for the 360cam default in R too.


Really? So this works on some Arteons, but since mine is a late 2019 somehow VW blocked it? any work arounds?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

eteather said:


> Really? So this works on some Arteons, but since mine is a late 2019 somehow VW blocked it? any work arounds?


Try clearing the app cache in the app settings of your phone. Sometimes it resolves the issue by tricking the system, but not always.


----------



## paul.dickson (Apr 29, 2020)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Good to know I might have already done some other changes before doing the Audi mod because I didn't get any errors


I recently purchased on ODBeleven Pro, and I am interested in setting the engine type to Audi. The YouTube video is for a Golf, so I am curious to know if anyone knows the long code changes specific to an Arteon (or if they are the same). Can I get some guidance on the specific bits that need to be modified, or is this only possible with VCDS?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Should be the same since they’re both on the MQB platform. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

paul.dickson said:


> I recently purchased on ODBeleven Pro, and I am interested in setting the engine type to Audi. The YouTube video is for a Golf, so I am curious to know if anyone knows the long code changes specific to an Arteon (or if they are the same). Can I get some guidance on the specific bits that need to be modified, or is this only possible with VCDS?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I've gotten all the other mods to work through OBD11, but can't seem to get this one going. you have to go into engine 01, set security code, then go to long code byte 0 and switch from hex 09 to hex 02 (by selecting only byte 2). I get "function not available" error.... going to wipe the app and try again today....


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

paul.dickson said:


> I recently purchased on ODBeleven Pro, and I am interested in setting the engine type to Audi. The YouTube video is for a Golf, so I am curious to know if anyone knows the long code changes specific to an Arteon (or if they are the same). Can I get some guidance on the specific bits that need to be modified, or is this only possible with VCDS?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


iirc OBD11 has an app for the Audi mod


----------



## paul.dickson (Apr 29, 2020)

beaumisbro said:


> iirc OBD11 has an app for the Audi mod


Happen to know what it is called? I am not seeing it. If you mean "Throttle pedal response" that isn't the same thing (it is Step 1 in the video).


----------



## paul.dickson (Apr 29, 2020)

eteather said:


> I've gotten all the other mods to work through OBD11, but can't seem to get this one going. you have to go into engine 01, set security code, then go to long code byte 0 and switch from hex 09 to hex 02 (by selecting only byte 2). I get "function not available" error.... going to wipe the app and try again today....


Let us know. I just tried and I am getting the same 31 Error.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

paul.dickson said:


> Happen to know what it is called? I am not seeing it. If you mean "Throttle pedal response" that isn't the same thing (it is Step 1 in the video).





beaumisbro said:


> iirc OBD11 has an app for the Audi mod


Yeah the throttle response is separate from the Audi Mod. The Audi Mod changes engine parameters similar to a piggyback. I am weary of the damage it may cause since the engine is not tested under those parameters, so I just did the throttle response mod instead.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

The throttle response mod under module 44 appears to be more placebo effect. Others have documented through live data no change to pedal response and all it’s doing is changing two modes at the same time instead of timed where the first parameter changes and then about a second later the other parameter changes in the default setting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> The throttle response mod under module 44 appears to be more placebo effect. Others have documented through live data no change to pedal response and all it’s doing is changing two modes at the same time instead of timed where the first parameter changes and then about a second later the other parameter changes in the default setting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the Atlas forum there's a geeky guy who quantitatively showed there was a difference using live data charts. So I have to disagree with this ongoing argument across all the model forums that it is placebo.


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

paul.dickson said:


> Let us know. I just tried and I am getting the same 31 Error.


I can't get it working. Everything else is working. The one mod that I did this week that had a big impact is the AWD increased traction...I felt it made the start more aggressive...the ride feels more four wheel driveish if that makes sense. today I'm going to switch it to "less noise" to compare.

Select AWD Control Unit
Adaptation
Logic
Choose from ‘Standard, Increased Traction, Less Noise’

I also tried to do the Starting Vibration reduction, but I couldn't find anything that said "starting vibration" in the Brake unit 03 adaptations...there is something like "torque limitation" there and it can be deactivated...I was afraid to mess with the brakes without it being clear.....


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

eteather said:


> paul.dickson said:
> 
> 
> > Let us know. I just tried and I am getting the same 31 Error.
> ...


Be careful with the increased traction mod. I know Tiguan drivers put strain on their differential doing this because it wasn't designed to operate that way. 

And the dealer will absolutely link the two if it comes down to a warranty repair.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Anyone know how to get the off-road view to show on the cockpit? I have this layout style selected, and I activated the off-road display on the main screen, but it doesn't include this off-road view in the cockpit..


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I was futsing with the cockpit display depiction today. I have always used the app section, so does anyone know how to change the style via long coding? And I am not talking about the adaptation called display depiction, because that is just 4 different depictions of each style- I just learned it today. 

There is an app to do it, but I am out of credits, and it says standard, R, Alltrack, GTI. Within each of those, you can adjust the display depiction to slightly change each style from the adaptation section. But I can't figure out the style change without the app. I saw tube style, but that didn't do anything. 

Any advice?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

ice4life said:


> I was futsing with the cockpit display depiction today. I have always used the app section, so does anyone know how to change the style via long coding? And I am not talking about the adaptation called display depiction, because that is just 4 different depictions of each style- I just learned it today.
> 
> There is an app to do it, but I am out of credits, and it says standard, R, Alltrack, GTI. Within each of those, you can adjust the display depiction to slightly change each style from the adaptation section. But I can't figure out the style change without the app. I saw tube style, but that didn't do anything.
> 
> Any advice?


You can change all that without credits. Just got into adaptations and select display depiction. Then use the tubes one and change. Correct me guys if I’m wrong. 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

That’s correct. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> ice4life said:
> 
> 
> > I was futsing with the cockpit display depiction today. I have always used the app section, so does anyone know how to change the style via long coding? And I am not talking about the adaptation called display depiction, because that is just 4 different depictions of each style- I just learned it today.
> ...





Reihenmotor5 said:


> That’s correct.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That did it! Thanks guys. It's a shame there are only 4 different style cockpits. I remember there was another style which I guess we don't get here from the B8 Passat:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> That did it! Thanks guys. It's a shame there are only 4 different style cockpits. I remember there was another style which I guess we don't get here from the B8 Passat:


Which Variant is that? Yea there is a slew of Variants in the listing but not all show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Which Variant is that? Yea there is a slew of Variants in the listing but not all show.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is from the euro B8 passat. I can't find it in any of the combinations we have. Seems we only have the 4 options. Of course that's the one I like the best..


I also wish there was a way to get the 30mph and 50mph "ticks" to show up on the speedometer. I know it is possible, I just can't figure it out. Maybe it is related to efficiency assist which doesn't work with our system.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

What’s efficiency assist?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What’s efficiency assist?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe it is the ticks at 30 and 50- telling you the sweet spots for efficient driving around town and on the highway.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Still haven't figured out how to get the transmission to always show the gear. And I can't figure out how to get the digital speedo to only show once. When you select the digital speedo on the MFD center, it still shows the digital one below the speedometer. I know my Atlas used to turn the one below the speedometer off when the MFD one was selected so it wasn't redundant. 

I tried an adaptation that said something about duplicate digital speedo, but it didn't do anything.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Still haven't figured out how to get the transmission to always show the gear. And I can't figure out how to get the digital speedo to only show once. When you select the digital speedo on the MFD center, it still shows the digital one below the speedometer. I know my Atlas used to turn the one below the speedometer off when the MFD one was selected so it wasn't redundant.
> 
> I tried an adaptation that said something about duplicate digital speedo, but it didn't do anything.


I found a whole bunch of stuff for the gear being shown but haven’t circled back to review it all to see if it’s possible. I think it may be possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I found a whole bunch of stuff for the gear being shown but haven’t circled back to review it all to see if it’s possible. I think it may be possible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep me updated plz! And see if you can find that cockpit style because I'm struggling..


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

@ice4life, saw this and there is another area you can change called Change Speedo value. Here's the thread I found that has that information:

https://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/6717/additional-speed-marking-on-cockpit

Just took at my adman scan and I don't have the Tachometer listed in module 17, maybe you do.

Module 17 dashboard 
Adaptation
Tube version 1
Tachometer end value 5 (?, is this in long coding?)

I was thinking what if you went back to this doc I trimmed down to try and get the R Logo to show in the AID. I think you were able to change the Vehicle variant to a Passat, wonder if that might help your quest.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AtkMzfOverM92HOXsFwwfWhDLTcopR0G/view?usp=sharing


----------



## LSIII01 (Feb 17, 2015)

Changed my coming home lights from the fog light setting to the low beam setting and get the inner headlights to light up. Actually lights a path versus just the DRL’s lighting up.


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What’s efficiency assist?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Efficiently assist uses the car navigation data and would tell you to reduce speed when a reduced speed limit zone is ahead or ahead of intersections or roundabouts. If you have AAC on, it will do it for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I think that’s only found on the Arteon since I have a Tig and different hardware is used. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

LSIII01 said:


> Changed my coming home lights from the fog light setting to the low beam setting and get the inner headlights to light up. Actually lights a path versus just the DRL’s lighting up.


I did the same. 











Sent from my car phone


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I did the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the coding for this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Faramarz1 said:


> Efficiently assist uses the car navigation data and would tell you to reduce speed when a reduced speed limit zone is ahead or ahead of intersections or roundabouts. If you have AAC on, it will do it for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought that was the curve assistant not efficient assist.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> @ice4life, saw this and there is another area you can change called Change Speedo value. Here's the thread I found that has that information:
> 
> https://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/6717/additional-speed-marking-on-cockpit
> 
> ...


The new cross sport has the new style R in the cockpit on the R-line versions









Also it is crazy how half have the euro style signs and half have the us style signs. So half assed in the typical VW fashion.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> The new cross sport has the new style R in the cockpit on the R-line versions
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Maybe those who have the Euro version will get a software update?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ammar307 (Jan 5, 2020)

sdvolksGTi said:


> The front assist error from before was for activating curve assist and speed limit assist. I deactivated those and the light went out and worked again. Last night I tried activating the Sailing function in adaptations and the light came on and won't come off, even after deselecting it.
> 
> Predictive ACC (All Activated no Error)
> 
> ...




Not sure if this was addressed yet, but has anyone figured out how to activate curve assist without getting the front assist error? I got a similar issue and as soon as I disable curve assist the error message disappears. 

I'm trying to get traffic jam to work and I assume curve assist is a prerequisite to it?

Thanks much


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ammar307 said:


> Not sure if this was addressed yet, but has anyone figured out how to activate curve assist without getting the front assist error? I got a similar issue and as soon as I disable curve assist the error message disappears.
> 
> I'm trying to get traffic jam to work and I assume curve assist is a prerequisite to it?
> 
> Thanks much


Have you loaded the traffic jam parameters with VCP?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

Hey guys, whats the coding for VCDS for disabling the menus when car is in drive, and how to add the colors for all 30. Sorry just new to all this since just getting a vcds, and trying to learn, thanks.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

VdubArty said:


> Hey guys, whats the coding for VCDS for disabling the menus when car is in drive, and how to add the colors for all 30. Sorry just new to all this since just getting a vcds, and trying to learn, thanks.


https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5ec0bdb9ab56f/VCDS Mods.docx


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

VdubArty said:


> Hey guys, whats the coding for VCDS for disabling the menus when car is in drive, and how to add the colors for all 30. Sorry just new to all this since just getting a vcds, and trying to learn, thanks.


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...S-Arteon&p=113653899&viewfull=1#post113653899


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

faroodi said:


> sdvolksGTi said:
> 
> 
> > I did the same.
> ...


SD, you have the coding for this? Euro Arteon does this and I loved the look.


----------



## ammar307 (Jan 5, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Have you loaded the traffic jam parameters with VCP?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have done all the steps in this link (same instructions as above) using obdelevn: ascoding.ch/en/activate-traffic-jam-assist-tja/

Took me a while to figure out what is "STA" in control unit A5 since I'm not using VCDs. I believe it is "point of intervention: changed to early" 

For some reason, curve assist is the only one that gives me the error. 

Could it have something to do with navigation maps data since I removed the SD card that has them? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ammar307 (Jan 5, 2020)

Also does traffic jam assist appear in the infotainment system as being enabled? or I should figure out on my own that it's on based on LKA becoming activated at low speeds?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Curve assist is SWAP so you need to purchase that feature. If I recall the Arteon has all the necessary equipment but since it’s not included here in the states as a feature you need to buy the feature and I doubt a dealer will or can sell it. 

TJA will not be a menu item in the MIB after uploading the parameters. Just seeing that your LKA assist works down to 0 as seen here is how you know it’s working. 


https://youtu.be/KU_inLm6RsI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

M Diddy said:


> SD, you have the coding for this? Euro Arteon does this and I loved the look.


I used Carista for this mod, I'm not sure of the VCDS way to do this.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

LSIII01 said:


> Changed my coming home lights from the fog light setting to the low beam setting and get the inner headlights to light up. Actually lights a path versus just the DRL’s lighting up.


LS, you happen to have the coding for this? Would like give this one a whirl.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

M Diddy said:


> LS, you happen to have the coding for this? Would like give this one a whirl.


It’s in control module 9 under Adaptations. 

ENG141656-ENG115656-Außenlicht_uebergreifend-Coming Home Leuchten

Change to Low Beam


----------



## ammar307 (Jan 5, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Curve assist is SWAP so you need to purchase that feature. If I recall the Arteon has all the necessary equipment but since it’s not included here in the states as a feature you need to buy the feature and I doubt a dealer will or can sell it.
> 
> TJA will not be a menu item in the MIB after uploading the parameters. Just seeing that your LKA assist works down to 0 as seen here is how you know it’s working.
> 
> ...



Thank you for explaining I appreciate it. So I assume I don't need curve assist for TJA to work properly. 

Also was working on activating dynamic light assist using those instructions: ascoding.ch/en/activating-dynamic-light-assist-dla/

But I'm using obdeleven and can't figure out how to translate VCD codes into obdelven codes. e.g. it says change high beam setting to 00? does that mean "disabled" ?

Thanks again.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention]has OBD11 I believe so he would be a better resource than me for DLA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

beaumisbro said:


> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...S-Arteon&p=113653899&viewfull=1#post113653899


Thanks!! I Tried the coding to change lights inside using vcds but guess I'm not getting the coding. Like the first two steps are already active in bold below but from the list guess I am not getting what to do.

Ambient light Colors

Control Module 09

Adaptation
Int. light, 2nd generation - Instrumententafelbeleuchtung mehrfarbig: (not active) > *active*

Interior light, light configuration - Ambient_Farbliste_HMI: (not active) > *Active*
Ambient Light Color List: (0) > Set your RGB Values for all 10(or 30) Colour options (Rotwert = Red, Gruenwert - Green, Blauwert = Blue)


VN]_Interior_light_lamp_configuration:
[LO]_Ambient_Farbliste_HMI: [VN]_active
[
VN


----------



## ammar307 (Jan 5, 2020)

ammar307 said:


> Thank you for explaining I appreciate it. So I assume I don't need curve assist for TJA to work properly.
> 
> Also was working on activating dynamic light assist using those instructions: ascoding.ch/en/activating-dynamic-light-assist-dla/
> 
> ...


Actually never mind. Got it all figured out using obdeleven and now I do have DLA option in the MIB. Got the cornering light error but was able to clear it too (except an error related to enabling matrix lights which I assume is because of lack of the hardware in NA so I just disabled that one). I'll do a test drive later. 

Thanks much for keeping this thread very active. It's so satisfying to be able to unlock more features in your vehicle. 

So far I was able to activate:
- 360 cam (have no idea why it's not enabled by default)
- 10 and 30 ambient colors
- TJA (still need to confirm with a test drive)
- DLA
- permanent 4 wheel drive (need to test)
- tried to mess with tail turn signals but realized I can't get the cool EU version without the hardware  so bummed.


----------



## ammar307 (Jan 5, 2020)

*HELP!! front assist not available*

Now I've done it :facepalm::facepalm: Been messing with curve assist to get TJA to work but I'd get an error message "front assist not available" so I went to basic settings and pressed recalibrate ACC :facepalm:

and now the error message "front assist not available" doesn't go away even when I turn off curve assist....

Am I screwed? does that mean I'd have to take it to the dealer? 

Please help


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You needed to just back out your coding for curve assist. I bet you’ll need to go get your radar recalibrated. Back out curve assist coding, go to the dealer, tuck your tail and tell them it just came on. Hope they don’t charge, I believe it’s going to run you around $300 or so. 

If some coding doesn’t work, back out your coding. That’s why you should take note of what was your old coding in case you need to revert. 

If you ever need to run Basic Settings, you will be told in directions. 

Also no matter how much coding you want to apply to try and get curve assist it’s not enabled since you need the SWaP code. The control unit has the coding, but the feature is not present due to not having the SWaP code. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

LSIII said:


> It’s in control module 9 under Adaptations.
> 
> ENG141656-ENG115656-Außenlicht_uebergreifend-Coming Home Leuchten
> 
> Change to Low Beam


Awesome thank you!






ammar307 said:


> Now I've done it :facepalm::facepalm: Been messing with curve assist to get TJA to work but I'd get an error message "front assist not available" so I went to basic settings and pressed recalibrate ACC :facepalm:
> 
> and now the error message "front assist not available" doesn't go away even when I turn off curve assist....
> 
> ...


Unfortunately you need the dealer to re-calibrate it. This exact thing happened to SD on here and that was the only solution.


----------



## ammar307 (Jan 5, 2020)

Isn't there any way I can "undo" this basic setting that screwed up my radar and revert back to pre-calibration values? like what does reset to factory setting do? 

Also, I saw some ppl talk about ACC radar self-calibrating sometimes. https://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/1775/adaptive-cruise-control-sensor-misadjusted 
I don't know if I should just drive my car a couple of times before throwing the towel especially with the lockdown still going here . 

One last thing: is there any way I could change Nav maps region? I tried to change the coding in the 5F unit (MIB) under Nav region to other regions and put the appropriate map data on the SD card but it doesn't identify it. I read it's becasue of region locking but isn't there a way around it? like maybe changing the folder name in my SD card to match that of north america maps (on that note, I accidentally wiped my NA maps from the SD card so I don't even know what do maps subfolders look like in the SD, if someone can share that info with me would be highly appreciated)











Got those from Amazon. Pretty cool huh.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

ammar307 said:


> Isn't there any way I can "undo" this basic setting that screwed up my radar and revert back to pre-calibration values? like what does reset to factory setting do?
> 
> Also, I saw some ppl talk about ACC radar self-calibrating sometimes. https://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/1775/adaptive-cruise-control-sensor-misadjusted
> I don't know if I should just drive my car a couple of times before throwing the towel especially with the lockdown still going here .
> ...


How do I share the SD card data?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ammar307 said:


> Isn't there any way I can "undo" this basic setting that screwed up my radar and revert back to pre-calibration values? like what does reset to factory setting do?
> 
> Also, I saw some ppl talk about ACC radar self-calibrating sometimes. https://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/1775/adaptive-cruise-control-sensor-misadjusted
> I don't know if I should just drive my car a couple of times before throwing the towel especially with the lockdown still going here .
> ...


You’ll have to take it to the dealer to fix since it’ll need to be recalibrated using the sensors. Your example is an unclipped sensor, you actually went in and told the car to recalibrate itself without the proper sensors. 

*Side note - For items such as the camera, radar and even your lights when you're running Basic Settings the car has to be on level ground and no one in the car. The camera and radar are also calibrated on level ground with proper sensors to set the calibration. 

Are you in North America? If so, why would you wipe the data and want to change to a your NAV card to a different region? You need to have someone crack/hack/remove the protection. I want to say I’ve seen people that know how to do it charge around $600. I'm sure others here can jump in and confirm. I also want to say some may know a good contact for this.

I don’t know what you’re trying to achieve, but if you don’t know what you’re doing or directions on mods you’ve found don’t include some of the things you’ve tried, such as running Basic Settings, don’t do it. Your wallet right now is lining up to take a huge hit. My advice stop what you’re doing, step back and ask others here what you’re trying to achieve and how can it be done. 

Even though VCDS says Basic Settings is generally safe, the word generally is the caveat. If you think you need to run something outside of directions to mods provided here, reach out and ask we all are willing to help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ammar307 said:


> Actually never mind. Got it all figured out using obdeleven and now I do have DLA option in the MIB. Got the cornering light error but was able to clear it too (except an error related to enabling matrix lights which I assume is because of lack of the hardware in NA so I just disabled that one). I'll do a test drive later.
> 
> Thanks much for keeping this thread very active. It's so satisfying to be able to unlock more features in your vehicle.
> 
> ...


How the hell did you do this??? We have been trying unsuccessfully for a year to get this to default in Reverse..


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

I bought the same one in gunmetal lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

ice4life said:


> How the hell did you do this??? We have been trying unsuccessfully for a year to get this to default in Reverse..


I think he means 3D cam. 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## ammar307 (Jan 5, 2020)

beaumisbro said:


> How do I share the SD card data?


If you have an SD card reader, then just remove the SD card from your vehicle and connect it to a PC and then using file explorer just look up folder names under the folder "maps". I think I only need folder names not the actual data. 





Are you in North America? If so said:


> I've moved to the middle east (with my NA SEL-P R-arteon) and so can't use my car Nav anymore  I did find the appropriate maps from the official VW de website, but apparently the MIB is region locked and doesn't recognize map data from other regions. Changed Nav region in OBDeleven module 5F but still couldn't get it to work.
> I wanna try changing the maps subfolder names on my SD card to match those of NA maps and see if that may trick the system into believing they're NA maps and read them.
> At least I was able to get the radio working after a hard reset even though I read that frequencies are also region-locked or something. so I'm hopeful


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Now the NAV makes sense.

Maybe the dealers there can get you the SWaP/FeC that you need for curve assist?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

ammar307 said:


> If you have an SD card reader, then just remove the SD card from your vehicle and connect it to a PC and then using file explorer just look up folder names under the folder "maps". I think I only need folder names not the actual data.


It's been a while since I've shared files. trying a few options here and you also have a PM: https://gofile.io/d/gRP284
Hopefully this helps.


----------



## TheJerseyDon (Oct 12, 2011)

BarnabyME said:


> As noted elsewhere in this thread, I have been unable to use VCDS to work with the long codes on module 9 and 46 to modify those systems.
> 
> I was able to get windows & sunroof open and close from the remote fob using module 9 - Adaptations. For those that are interested, from module 9 - Cent. Elect., select 'Adaptations'. From the channel drop-down menu at the top, scroll all the way toward the bottom and locate 'ENG141681-IDE02022-ZV Komfort-Comfort opening'. Change 'New Value' to 'active'. Note: you will likely need to confirm the security settings on the previous screen for the change to take effect. I also adjusted the 'ENG141681-ENG116652-ZV Komfort-Funk Komfort oeffnen' setting to active and updated the adjacent 'close' settings for both as well.


I just got my 2020 and tried to do this but in the end, did not work. The remote will not open or close the windows. Is there more to this I have done this in the past via 46 but like yourself, this module does not open on this car.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

TheJerseyDon said:


> I just got my 2020 and tried to do this but in the end, did not work. The remote will not open or close the windows. Is there more to this I have done this in the past via 46 but like yourself, this module does not open on this car.


Try this:


Windows up and down with key fob*

VCDS:
9- Central electronics
Adaptations
2-Access control 2- comfort opening > active
3- Access control 3- comfort closing > active
Key fob…
7- Access control 2- funk komfort oeffnen > active
6- Access control 2- funk komfort schilessen > active
Menu
27 access control 2- Menuesteuerung komfortbedienung einstellbar >adjustableKessy
20- access control 2-Kessy komfort schilessen > active


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TheJerseyDon said:


> BarnabyME said:
> 
> 
> > As noted elsewhere in this thread, I have been unable to use VCDS to work with the long codes on module 9 and 46 to modify those systems.
> ...


In obdeleven there's an app that auto codes this function.


----------



## TheJerseyDon (Oct 12, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Try this:
> 
> 
> Windows up and down with key fob*
> ...


This worked! thank you.


----------



## ammar307 (Jan 5, 2020)

ice4life said:


> Awesome thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I finally got it re-calibrated at the dealer ($$$:banghead.

But I do have a question to anyone who tried to "partially" activate TJA. 

I noticed a change in the behavior of lane keep assist I assume after changing some codings related to TJA. So when I'm in a lane at a speed above 40 mph and don't touch the steering wheel for a while I get the typical warning to take over steering right? but now LKA immediately disengages after the first warning and my car starts drifing before I even get the breaking jolts. Did anyone else noticed that behavior after trying to partially activate TJA? does it have something to do with EA or "turn-off assistant warning" being active? I did indeed notice this behavior even before I went to the dealer to recalibrate ACC.

I also feel like after re-calibrating, LKA became slightly less accurate in keeping my vehicle exactly in the center. Wonder if recoding "point of intervention" might do the trick...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Do you have this coding in place? 


ACC Automatic Resume 
Pseudo TJA, needs VCP in order to flash camera firmware to allow under 40 mph lane assist to stay active on NAR models.

Here’s a video of TJA, as mentioned, you need VCP in order to flash the camera firmware so LKA (Lane Keep Assist) works under 40 mph, all the way down to 0 mph.

https://youtu.be/nJrEWJIhRnQ

Here is mine after flashing with VCP on 3/9/2020

https://youtu.be/KU_inLm6RsI


Long Coding Control Unit 13
Security Code (MY 2018) - 20103
Security Code - 14117


In my notes I have driveaway_by_pretrigger and driveaway_by_triggerleaver as "Enabling the Resume button to start moving with ACC from a stop". So instead of having to touch the accelerator pedal, you only use the Resume button.

Adaptive lane assist*

Go to Module A5 - Frt Sens Drv. Assist*
Security Access -> code 20103*
Coding -> Byte 14 -> Bit5-7 dropdown menu -> Change Point of Intervention 'Early in software'

Drivers Reaction Adjustment (Car must be fitted with Camera) *note this may no longer be present but won’t impact if not 

Adjusts the sensitivity in which the car will alert the driver due to lack of steering input.

Select Control unit A5 (camera)
Security access
Enter unlock code 20103
Adaptation
Select channel deactivation threshold driver activity
Value adjust accordingly Default: medium options: early, middle, late

Read more: http://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/4908/tiguan-mk2-coding-adaptations#ixzz5fuRwW3gD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Hot spot works!










Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Hot spot works!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Oh man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also the guy how activated it is working to start working on the real version of Traffic Sign Recognition. I shared the CrossSport Admaps


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Also the guy how activated it is working to start working on the real version of Traffic Sign Recognition. I shared the CrossSport Admaps
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


Yea I’d like to know how he’s doing it, I got my maps from him. May need to message him through the grams and see if he can do the same for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

I think he said he’s been activating and coding the units since 2005


Sent from my car phone


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

So if I buy this same MIB you can help me install and code it for the right price right? Wink  


Kurt


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> So if I buy this same MIB you can help me install and code it for the right price right? Wink
> 
> 
> Kurt


I can help install and code but he will have to activate it. VW had a sale on the control unit, but I think its over now


----------



## ammar307 (Jan 5, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Do you have this coding in place?
> 
> 
> ACC Automatic Resume
> ...


Thank you Reihen 
My lane keep assist still deactivates immediately after I get the "take over steering" warning. Any other ideas?







sdvolksGTi said:


> I can help install and code but he will have to activate it. VW had a sale on the control unit, but I think its over now


Incidentally, did you figure out how to get dynamic turn signals to work SD? I just happen to be at the dealer and asked them about that. They said there's no way NAR arteons can get dynamic turns since there's only 4 pins for taillights as opposed to 5 in EUR/ROW models.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ammar307 said:


> Thank you Reihen
> My lane keep assist still deactivates immediately after I get the "take over steering" warning. Any other ideas?


It’s supposed to do that as the system that performs lane assist keep and distance control, etc is nowhere near the level of sophistication to be Level 4 or Level 5 automation. At best with the coding performed it’s between Level 1 and Level 2. 

I’m not advocating but if you want to stick a soda can/water bottle in the steering wheel that’s all on you so the system thinks you have your hands on the wheel. I will tell you this though, if you’re going too fast and the turn is too great for your speed be prepared for your butthole to pucker as you’re going to go into the other lane (usually into oncoming traffic) and adaptive LKA will disable. 

Remember we have a VW, not a Tesla , and they aren’t Level 5 either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ammar307 said:


> Incidentally, did you figure out how to get dynamic turn signals to work SD? I just happen to be at the dealer and asked them about that. They said there's no way NAR arteons can get dynamic turns since there's only 4 pins for taillights as opposed to 5 in EUR/ROW models.


I finally have all the wiring and pins to work on this I just have to find the time to work on it. But yeah, it is possible to retrofit the EU Tails with Dynamical turns


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> It’s supposed to do that as the system that performs lane assist keep and distance control, etc is nowhere near the level of sophistication to be Level 4 or Level 5 automation. At best with the coding performed it’s between Level 1 and Level 2.
> 
> I’m not advocating but if you want to stick a soda can/water bottle in the steering wheel that’s all on you so the system thinks you have your hands on the wheel. I will tell you this though, if you’re going too fast and the turn is too great for your speed be prepared for your butthole to pucker as you’re going to go into the other lane (usually into oncoming traffic) and adaptive LKA will disable.
> 
> ...


https://youtu.be/Du0olXU_gZk

My auto pilot using monster energy.  


Kurt


----------



## ammar307 (Jan 5, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> It’s supposed to do that as the system that performs lane assist keep and distance control, etc is nowhere near the level of sophistication to be Level 4 or Level 5 automation. At best with the coding performed it’s between Level 1 and Level 2.
> 
> I’m not advocating but if you want to stick a soda can/water bottle in the steering wheel that’s all on you so the system thinks you have your hands on the wheel. I will tell you this though, if you’re going too fast and the turn is too great for your speed be prepared for your butthole to pucker as you’re going to go into the other lane (usually into oncoming traffic) and adaptive LKA will disable.
> 
> ...



Fair enough.
But isn't there a way to at least increase lack of steering input time-out in the arteon? I've seen this: www.audiworld.com/forums/q7-mkii-di...assist-frequently-ask-steering-input-2922423/

[[In OBD11:

Module: A5/Front Sensor Driver Asst
Adaptation: Dir. Stab. Assist Driver Inact Deact Threshold
Old value: Medium
New value: Late]]

Couldn't find anything similar in our A5 module though.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ammar307 said:


> Fair enough.
> But isn't there a way to at least increase lack of steering input time-out in the arteon? I've seen this: www.audiworld.com/forums/q7-mkii-di...assist-frequently-ask-steering-input-2922423/
> 
> [[In OBD11:
> ...


Yea it used to be present, but no longer is present. Max it gave you was maybe 13 to 15 seconds I believe. I’ve noticed in my Tig if the road is straight enough it will essentially match that longer time done through prior coding that was available. It appears the system is variable now based upon road conditions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ammar307 (Jan 5, 2020)

on that subject, check this out: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3XDjOe79d0
the 2021 arteon will have a capacitive steering wheel so just holding the wheel is enough for lane keep assist to remain activated.
Also it'll come with TJA called travel assist.
I'm extremely jealous.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Find someone with VCP and you can enable TJA by uploading the proper firmware for the A5 module. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Has anyone messed around with any of the 2020 Arteon's yet? Like trying to get any of the newer style gauges or anything like that? Just was wondering if anything from the 20's can be used on the 19s or even if it possible?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Meanrick69 said:


> Has anyone messed around with any of the 2020 Arteon's yet? Like trying to get any of the newer style gauges or anything like that? Just was wondering if anything from the 20's can be used on the 19s or even if it possible?


The digital cockpits are different units so there's no getting "newer style gauges." You can play around with changing the gauge style on the 2019, but there are only 4 options which is lame.

The only positive difference about the 2020 is the wifi/4g carnet with mobile remote start. 

The engine cover lost its badge, the warranty lost 2 years, the digital cockpit shrunk 2", the color palette went flat and the trims were cut in half. Nothing that would make me want that over the 2019.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> ammar307 said:
> 
> 
> > Fair enough.
> ...


Yeah I have timed it and it varies. If the road is more windy, it kicks in more than if you are on a straight highway.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Yeah I have timed it and it varies. If the road is more windy, it kicks in more than if you are on a straight highway.


 Glad to know I wasn't crazy and that I still know how to count


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Also the guy how activated it is working to start working on the real version of Traffic Sign Recognition. I shared the CrossSport Admaps
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


Any update on figuring out Traffic Sign Recognition?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Works but you can’t defeat the error message that pops up and compared the admaps and we don’t have an entry that the Cross Sport has in its module. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

hi.. new to the forum, not new to vcds/vw

questions. I have an older hex-usb+can cable from rosstech, will i be able to use it on the 2020 arteon? i didnt actually get the car yet, so i'm kinda hoping for some good news regarding compatibility. 

if it doesnt work. OBDeleven, is it worth it or should i trade in my old hex-usb+can for the newer hex-net/v2 cable and pay a little more .


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

LOPOLOTA said:


> Any members interested in starting a thread on VCDS mods and how to do them?


you're in it


----------



## Joshuaortiz31 (Oct 16, 2019)

Just finished the DLA adaptations we know of that the community built. 100% success! I went on a night cruise on our outer loop which is rather dark and the intersection, highway, and multi-beam functions all worked. (Didn't see the rain light, do you activate that by pressing the button left of the light switch??)

It was awesome to watch! 

I used OBDEleven and it took about 10 minutes, not including a couple of dry runs making sure I knew where all the settings were.


----------



## Joshuaortiz31 (Oct 16, 2019)

I was going to attempt to enable the puddle lights in reverse. But when I was reading over the VCDS Mods doc, I couldn't find _"Umfeldleuchte als Manoevrierleuchte'_ in the Adaptations for Mod 9 on OBDEleven? Is there a step I am missing or is there a menu I need to click into first to find it? 

*Enable Mirror LED Light for night parking**
Module 09
Security Access - 31347
Adaptation
Umfeldleuchte als Manoevrierleuchte
Set to Active


Module 6C
Coding
Manoeuvre_Light
Enable
^This I could locate


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Joshuaortiz31 said:


> I was going to attempt to enable the puddle lights in reverse. But when I was reading over the VCDS Mods doc, I couldn't find _"Umfeldleuchte als Manoevrierleuchte'_ in the Adaptations for Mod 9 on OBDEleven? Is there a step I am missing or is there a menu I need to click into first to find it?
> 
> *Enable Mirror LED Light for night parking**
> Module 09
> ...


Mine says this in VCDS... 

Außenlicht_uebergreifend-Umfeldleuchte als Manoevrierleuchte


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Anyone implement this yet? There appears to be no long coding helper for 01.


"Audi" Engine Mod

Control Module 01 - Engine
Long Coding
Byte 0
Uncheck Bit 0, check Bit 1
Hex value should show 02 now for the value


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Joshuaortiz31 said:


> I was going to attempt to enable the puddle lights in reverse. But when I was reading over the VCDS Mods doc, I couldn't find _"Umfeldleuchte als Manoevrierleuchte'_ in the Adaptations for Mod 9 on OBDEleven? Is there a step I am missing or is there a menu I need to click into first to find it?
> 
> *Enable Mirror LED Light for night parking**
> Module 09
> ...


Pretty sure it is the manoeuvre light adaptation. That's what I recall switching to active. It will use the puddle lights when you are in reverse, or when you activate the 360 cam using the dash button. Helps a lot with night time reversing since it illuminates around the vehicle. 



faroodi said:


> Anyone implement this yet? There appears to be no long coding helper for 01.
> 
> 
> "Audi" Engine Mod
> ...


A few people tried it with positive results. This mod seems to pull more power out of the engine- how it does I am not familiar. But I'm weary of messing with the output like this as it is not a tune, so it is not optimized when you recode the engine. It could potentially damage the engine in time. 

That's why tunes take so long to put out, because they need to ensure all aspects of the way they adapt the engine module are balanced, so to speak. If you push the engine too hard in certain aspects, ie beyond its limits, inevitably you will run into issues.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Change settings while in motion:
> This will allow you to change settings while the car is moving. This is turned on as a safety so turn it off at your own risk obviously. I turned mine off as there were many times I wanted to navigate home, or have my passenger input a destination and simply couldn't because the car was moving.
> Source
> 
> ...



Thanks much, so annoying can't tweak the bass while moving.
And seems so arbitrary - my 16 golf R came from the factory with nothing blocked.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

Jack-e-son said:


> hi.. new to the forum, not new to vcds/vw
> 
> questions. I have an older hex-usb+can cable from rosstech, will i be able to use it on the 2020 arteon? i didnt actually get the car yet, so i'm kinda hoping for some good news regarding compatibility.
> 
> if it doesnt work. OBDeleven, is it worth it or should i trade in my old hex-usb+can for the newer hex-net/v2 cable and pay a little more .


My old Micro-can USB interface didn't work with my 2019 Arteon, so I ordered the OBDeleven. I just got it yesterday and I'm not crazy about it. The Apps are convenient, but if you know how to use VCDS I'm not sure it's worth buying 'points' to get things done. I'm also using iOS which is supposed to be worse than Android devices. I'm impatient (and not going to buy a cheap Android tablet) so I went with the upgrade option through Ross-Tech to get the most recent interface. 

So if anyone wants to buy an OBDeleven, I have a Pro one with about 140 points left on it.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Toyin said:


> if you know how to use VCDS I'm not sure it's worth buying 'points' to get things done.


Definitely not. 
But it can still do heavy lifting. With a bit of translation if all you have is VCDS instructions.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Toyin said:


> Jack-e-son said:
> 
> 
> > hi.. new to the forum, not new to vcds/vw
> ...


The points are linked to your account not the device. I'm also selling mine.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

ice4life said:


> The points are linked to your account not the device. I'm also selling mine.


Thanks for the info. I'm actually going to keep mine. I'm getting used to it and find somethings are easier with the OBDEleven. I still use the VCDS for most stuff though. 

Question for those in the know. Which VCP device do I need to get to flash the front camera? VCP CAN PROFESSIONAL or the VCP CAN PROFESSIONAL + K line?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Toyin said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm actually going to keep mine. I'm getting used to it and find somethings are easier with the OBDEleven. I still use the VCDS for most stuff though.
> 
> Question for those in the know. Which VCP device do I need to get to flash the front camera? VCP CAN PROFESSIONAL or the VCP CAN PROFESSIONAL + K line?
> 
> Thanks in advance











Just the professional 


Sent from my car phone 

Volkswagen shop repair Manuals 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1E2x5Os_0cBrC0y2MSuQrRfTMhH4gNko8


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Just the professional
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone
> ...


Thank you. Hopefully I will be finished going through this thread by the time it gets here. (Currently on page 33)


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

I have an ACC and Lane Assist error - neither working - anyone see this before?

Saturday,19,September,2020,11:36:51:57202
VCDS Version: Release 20.4.2 (x64) Running on Windows 10 x64
www.Ross-Tech.com

Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg Labels: 3Q0-907-572.clb
Control Module Part Number: 5Q0 907 572 P HW: 3QF 907 572 A
Component and/or Version: ACC BOSCH MQB H11 0682
Software Coding: 320407D359FFC728949C810530401400000000000000000004
Work Shop Code: WSC 05311 115 00074
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACCBOSCHVW416 002008 (VW48)
ROD: EV_ACCBOSCHVW416_002_VW48.rod
VCID: 44C45870CF44ADA677-8010
1 Fault Found:

0803 - Databus 
U1123 00 [008] - Received Error Message
[FAULT_BV1_FEHLER]
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 8
Mileage: 31006 km
Date: 2020.09.19
Time: 11:35:48

Control Module temperature: 36 °C
Voltage terminal 15-Voltage: 11.8 V
Vehicle speed: 0.00 m/s
Longitudinal acceleration: 0.00 m/s²
Adaptive distance regulation: status: ACC_Off_MainSwitch_Off


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Any changes made? If so, did you back them out and see if the error went away?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Any changes made? If so, did you back them out and see if the error went away?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


History - I enabled Dynamic Road Signs a year ago and was working as everyone else’s but I was not really using it. I got an error about a month ago for the Dynamic Road sign so I just backed it out and that went away. My daughter had been driving my car and she turns off lane assist. I just went to re enable it after a few months and I noticed this....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

What happens when you clear since it says intermittent? Does it clear but as soon as you cycle the car to drive again I take it comes back? Since you mentioned neither ACC/Lane Assist are working. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Correct


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sounds like time to get it looked out if you clear and comes right back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

faroodi said:


> Anyone implement this yet? There appears to be no long coding helper for 01.
> 
> 
> "Audi" Engine Mod
> ...



I've tried this with my OBD11, but it won't let me implement it.....gives me some kind of message "function not available"..... boo.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

How safe are the apps in OBDeleven? A lot of these adaptations I cant find in ODBeleven but I think I saw them in the apps. 

The ones I'm still looking for are:
Open/Close windows with keyfob/door handle.
Coming home lights to low beams.
Puddle light when reversing. 

Is there an option to have a confirmation beep when locking the first time instead of the second time?


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Jack-e-son said:


> How safe are the apps in OBDeleven? A lot of these adaptations I cant find in ODBeleven but I think I saw them in the apps.


I've used the apps a fair number of times. No issues to report.
I do recommend making a habit of taking config backups before you make changes though.


----------



## pawswi (Apr 17, 2014)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I just have to find out which one of these I need to check. It’s one of the traffic assists
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi sdvolksGTi, 
I'm also wanna buy VCP from VCPSystems Poland for TJA activation and also maybe VIM (video in motion) on MIB3gen2 (MY2020) because I have Arteon late 2019 its updated version MY2020
I have a question can you check what is the newest version of SW in .zdc files for camera with 
HW: 3Q0980654A
SW: 3Q0980654L - currently I have this software - flashing Golf .zdc file with traffic assists but with older sw version will be any issue ?
Regards


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Did you end up getting the VCP? I am thinking about one as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pawswi (Apr 17, 2014)

faroodi said:


> Did you end up getting the VCP? I am thinking about one as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still no, but I heard that all needed to TJA are in place. Only VIM (VideoInMotion) is not yet possible in MIB3 using VCP


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

faroodi said:


> Did you end up getting the VCP? I am thinking about one as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought the VCP back in September and have been fighting with UPS for THREE MONTHS because they lost the damn thing!


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Hey for those that enabled TJA and want EA, found this info below. Now, I believe your Arteons are more like the Passat B8 so you have greater functionality since your module 13 has more options available in coding per the photo attached at the end. You can reference the 2018 Tiguan VAG-COM thread as I posted what I turned on in module 13 so far but still no EA. It appears that these other settings below need to be enabled.
> 
> Code:
> Traffic Jam Assistant + Emergency Assistant:
> ...


Did any one get Emergency Assist to function. I uploaded the new parameters to my camera and did all of the above coding/adaptation changes. TJA works, but EA does not.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

LSIII said:


> Did any one get Emergency Assist to function. I uploaded the new parameters to my camera and did all of the above coding/adaptation changes. TJA works, but EA does not.


You have to change coding to the braking module, keep in mind that if you enable EA with a non-DSG vehicle from my understanding you’ll damage the transmission. But hey, that might be better than what could happen if you have a medical emergency. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You have to change coding to the braking module, keep in mind that if you enable EA with a non-DSG vehicle from my understanding you’ll damage the transmission. But hey, that might be better than what could happen if you have a medical emergency.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Reihenmotor5 said:


> You have to change coding to the braking module, keep in mind that if you enable EA with a non-DSG vehicle from my understanding you’ll damage the transmission. But hey, that might be better than what could happen if you have a medical emergency.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Byte 29, bit 5 was already enabled on mine. So I already have made all of the changes listed. How does anyone that it will ruin the transmission? EA is now on the NAR 2021’s, with the same non-DSG transmission.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Got assistance on EA coding from Vasia01 and he mentioned that, so throwing it out there. I’m not sold on it because with FCW and ACC the cars can essentially stop themselves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strengaru (Dec 20, 2020)

Hello. Just got a 2021 Arteon SEL (MIB 3). I see that I have a camera in the VW badge in front, not sure what it does. However, was wondering if it is possible to enable 360 camera option, or something so I can use that camera as front camera?

Also, is it possible to enable driver personalization again? Seems like they disabled it for 2021...


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

LSIII said:


> Byte 29, bit 5 was already enabled on mine. So I already have made all of the changes listed. How does anyone that it will ruin the transmission? EA is now on the NAR 2021’s, with the same non-DSG transmission.





Reihenmotor5 said:


> Got assistance on EA coding from Vasia01 and he mentioned that, so throwing it out there. I’m not sold on it because with FCW and ACC the cars can essentially stop themselves.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[mention]Vasia01[/mention] Any thoughts as to why EA is not working? I have the ACC set and the camera is reading the lines on the road I let go of the wheel and then after a few seconds it beeps and pops up the message to put your hands back on the wheel and then another few seconds it disengages.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] you have VCDS. Would this be possible on the Areteon and Tiguan? 






Predictive ACC Coding


Hi All wonder if someone can help me. I am looking for coding for predictive ACC and enabling it. I have a brand new 2020 Karoq (yes I have the HEX2 Cable) which has all the bells an whistles on it (except for 360 Camera which is not an option in AU). I have managed to code speed sign...




forums.ross-tech.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

LSIII said:


> Vasia01, Any thoughts as to why EA is not working? I have the ACC set and the camera is reading the lines on the road I let go of the wheel and then after a few seconds it beeps and pops up the message to put your hands back on the wheel and then another few seconds it disengages.


I can confirm that Emergency Assist works on my NAR Arteon. If your 3Q0 A5 camera has been updated with the Traffic Jam Assist parameters and you have completed the following steps...

_*STG A5> Coding> Byte 16> Bit 2-3 must be set to "08 EA_Variant2"*_
*Activate STG 03> Coding> Byte 29> Bit 5
STG 13> Coding> Byte 04> Activate bit 2 ("Emergency Assist installed")*
_*STG 09> Login: 31347> Adjustment> Channel "Außenlicht_Blinker-Warnblinken_durch_Fahrerassistent"> set to "active"*_

...Then there is one more step of changing the long coding in STG A5-> Byte 6 from 02-Country Variant NAR to 04-Country Variant Europe. I've commuted 40 miles round trip to work for a week and have not seen any codes or odd behaviors pop up. Another member tried it on their '19 SEL-P and it worked as well. As always, do this at your own risk.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]LSIII [/mention]hey just a heads up on Emergency Assist for non-DSG vehicles. I was told that this could damage the transmission. I always wondered how so since ACC and FCW could stop your vehicle so it didn’t make sense to me. I finally got the “engineering” behind why it’s not certified for non-DSG vehicles and here is the answer. I also removed it from my mod doc after getting this explanation. Granted it will work and as one user told me that damage to the transmission may be better during a true medical emergency but this explanation is why I removed it. See below:

Easy: MQB automatic braking relies on negative pressure avaliable for the ESP. When the engine stalls, the negative pressure reservoir depletes.
While Emergency Braking is using a one time brake event, the brakes are already applied when it comes to stalling the engine.

Emergency Assist uses brake jolts to declerate, so brake pessure is applied and released. When in a high gear, at the time the engine stalls, you might still travelling 30mph, but now you have limited (and unpredicted) resources to use the brake, for example, going downhill, for another ACC reaction and so on... As the outcome of Emergency Assist is heavily relying on side paramters, you cannot get this through.

I hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshuaortiz31 (Oct 16, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Sorry, I meant Curve Assist and Speed Limit Assist Show up in the menu and are active, but they are the ones causing the fault. I think they require calibration of adaptive cruise. Just guessing based of the fault code but not positive.
> The Traffic Jam Assist, Emergency Assist, Dence Traffic, Emergency Steer Assist, ACC GRA Limiter, Cruise Control Mode, and the pACC setting have no faults or errors. Capacitor Steering Wheel, Camera Option High Performance, and Travel Assist are rejected Error 31 out of range.
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


Hey SD, did you ever get Proactive Protection working? I'm wondering now that we have TJA and EA activated, it will be able to function? Doing some research through the VW newsroom and I believe that Proactive is part of Travel Assist which we're working on still.


----------



## Joshuaortiz31 (Oct 16, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]LSIII [/mention]hey just a heads up on Emergency Assist for non-DSG vehicles. I was told that this could damage the transmission. I always wondered how so since ACC and FCW could stop your vehicle so it didn’t make sense to me. I finally got the “engineering” behind why it’s not certified for non-DSG vehicles and here is the answer. I also removed it from my mod doc after getting this explanation. Granted it will work and as one user told me that damage to the transmission may be better during a true medical emergency but this explanation is why I removed it. See below:
> 
> Easy: MQB automatic braking relies on negative pressure avaliable for the ESP. When the engine stalls, the negative pressure reservoir depletes.
> While Emergency Braking is using a one time brake event, the brakes are already applied when it comes to stalling the engine.
> ...


I'm not quite sure what you mean by engine stalling? I tested this last night and halfway through test #1 right as the car began its automatic deceleration I had to take over the vehicle. There were no issues in the system related to the engine or the transmission when I did and every time the brakes would activate before the car began decelerating (happens twice) is definitely not significant enough to cause an engine stall or a torque build in the transmission. Although I could be completely wrong here._(Probably am)_

I also had to take over braking during test 2 and there was no lasting effect on the braking system itself. During this test, the vehicle stopped EA all together when it lost sight of a lane. Just a heads up there.

Test #3 is the one I had the car come to a complete stop from 60mph. Two jolts, automatic ACC deceleration, four more jolts (the last one being so hard my soda flew out of the cup holder), and then a complete stop. *(Hazards turn on at 37mph)*.

Also, if this is the case, I imagine the 2021 models have a different version of EA? Maybe with no braking before the car begins to decelerate? 

Granted, I also did 3 tests of it last night 2 partial and 1 to a complete stop to 0mph, and haven't driven this morning. Might go out there and find my transmission sitting on the ground rather than mounted to the engine, LOL.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]LSIII [/mention]hey just a heads up on Emergency Assist for non-DSG vehicles. I was told that this could damage the transmission. I always wondered how so since ACC and FCW could stop your vehicle so it didn’t make sense to me. I finally got the “engineering” behind why it’s not certified for non-DSG vehicles and here is the answer. I also removed it from my mod doc after getting this explanation. Granted it will work and as one user told me that damage to the transmission may be better during a true medical emergency but this explanation is why I removed it. See below:
> 
> Easy: MQB automatic braking relies on negative pressure avaliable for the ESP. When the engine stalls, the negative pressure reservoir depletes.
> While Emergency Braking is using a one time brake event, the brakes are already applied when it comes to stalling the engine.
> ...


I read that, but I interpreted non-DSG as a manual transmission since the Aisin isn’t used on the other side of the pond.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Interesting take, Vasia01 on here was the first to mention it would damage the transmission and he’s aware we have automatics. I can follow up with the person that provided this explanation to see if they’re referring to manual transmissions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Joshuaortiz31 said:


> Hey SD, did you ever get Proactive Protection working? I'm wondering now that we have TJA and EA activated, it will be able to function? Doing some research through the VW newsroom and I believe that Proactive is part of Travel Assist which we're working on still.


I haven’t worked on it since this post. Major accomplishments have been Dynamic rear turns, rear fog, and Full version of DLA. I’ll have to look at this again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Went to the dealer yesterday and got the admaps for the 2021 Arteon SEL P






2021 Volkswagen Arteon SEL P Ad Maps - Google Drive







drive.google.com





Also if anyone is interested here are part numbers for 2021 updated or new parts. (Price shown is dealer pricing)










Steering Wheel with haptic touch buttons with R logo: (5H0-419-089-FD-YPG) $984.91
Steering Wheel Airbag with New Logo: (5NA-880-201-E-XEA) $750.00










Front Camera (reuse existing): (5Q0-980-546-A)
Logo with Front Camera cutout: (3G7-853-600-C-DPJ) $118.33










Digital Climate Display Unit: (5G0-907-044-FL-WZU) $755.00


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

Just purchased my first ever VW and I'm interested in seeing what I can unlock via VAG-COM. I've read through quite a few pages of this post but I have a few questions..

1. Will coding on the '21 be different than on the '19 and '20 MY?
2. Will this in any way cause a TD1 or my dealership to raise an eyebrow at me?
3. Would you recommend VCDS or OBDeleven? I have an Android phone so it would be OBDeleven's full capability.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

HandonBread said:


> Just purchased my first ever VW and I'm interested in seeing what I can unlock via VAG-COM. I've read through quite a few pages of this post but I have a few questions..
> 
> 1. Will coding on the '21 be different than on the '19 and '20 MY?
> 2. Will this in any way cause a TD1 or my dealership to raise an eyebrow at me?
> ...


1. May be some slight variations due to newer features but I wouldn’t expect major differences. You may find you may need to open the hood for coding to be accepted at times. You may also start to hear about SFD Protection, but that’s on the MK8’s version of the MQB platform. 

2. No, TD1 usually takes place when you flash the ECU when you tune. Also this happens when a dealer scans your car and uploads the scan results to the VW mothership. TD1 does NOT void your warranty. Let’s say you tune your car and you have an issue with your transmission, it may be harder to have the issue covered under warranty. If you’re TD1 due to a tune and the motor for a door lock goes the tune has nothing to do with that warranty issue. Also some dealers are tune friendly if you plan to tune in the future. Making changes with VCDS or OBD11 won’t flag you but some dealers can be jerks. So you may have to back out changes to eliminate hassle. My dealer(s) I use are aware of changes I’ve made through VCDS and/or OBD11 and I’ve never had an issue. Plus these changes are present in the control modules, you’ve just turned them on. Every dealer is different. 

3. Having access to both. VCDS is more powerful but costs more and is tied to the number of VINs. You will need a Windows laptop in order to use VCDS. If you have a cheap laptop that can work and I recommend you also adjust the USB ports to full power in order to use the VCDS dongle. OBD11 is just as flexible, the beauty of OBD11 is you can connect it to your phone or tablet to quickly make changes. Most mods done in VCDS can be translated easily to OBD11. I’d avoid Carista, lol. 

Hope that helps and I’m sure others will chime in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

That steering wheel is so badass


----------



## Gallacar (Dec 8, 2013)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Went to the dealer yesterday and got the admaps for the 2021 Arteon SEL P
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the admaps files, could you provide instructions on how to update them?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

bgc996 said:


> That steering wheel is so badass


Yeah it is! I'm a fan of the haptic feedback


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Gallacar said:


> Thank you for the admaps files, could you provide instructions on how to update them?


I'm just going though each one and changing what is new, there is a way to copy to your car but I dont want to change some of my current adaptaions


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]LSIII [/mention]got a response to the EA function so we should be good. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]LSIII [/mention]got a response to the EA function so we should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this need to be flashed with VCP?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If you flashed for TJA with VCP, you just need to code with VCDS or OBD11. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If you flashed for TJA with VCP, you just need to code with VCDS or OBD11.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> I didn't end up doing the mod. I just saw that the golf people were complaining about the ACC issue. I'm just going to leave it be for now. These are the things I want:
> 
> 
> 1) 360 Cam Default in R
> ...


✅ 4) DLA with the "Cut"


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 1. May be some slight variations due to newer features but I wouldn’t expect major differences. You may find you may need to open the hood for coding to be accepted at times. You may also start to hear about SFD Protection, but that’s on the MK8’s version of the MQB platform.
> 
> 2. No, TD1 usually takes place when you flash the ECU when you tune. Also this happens when a dealer scans your car and uploads the scan results to the VW mothership. TD1 does NOT void your warranty. Let’s say you tune your car and you have an issue with your transmission, it may be harder to have the issue covered under warranty. If you’re TD1 due to a tune and the motor for a door lock goes the tune has nothing to do with that warranty issue. Also some dealers are tune friendly if you plan to tune in the future. Making changes with VCDS or OBD11 won’t flag you but some dealers can be jerks. So you may have to back out changes to eliminate hassle. My dealer(s) I use are aware of changes I’ve made through VCDS and/or OBD11 and I’ve never had an issue. Plus these changes are present in the control modules, you’ve just turned them on. Every dealer is different.
> 
> ...


I've read SFD protection is on the MQB Evo platform (Mk8 like you said) whereas I believe the Arteon is on first gen MQB?

I have an OBD11 scheduled for delivery tomorrow, will see what all I can do with that first. Thanks for all the info on it.

A few items I've noted that are missing from my '21 infotainment which is the new MIB3 system - I don't know whether these were included in the '19 and '20 models MIB2 or not.
1. No "Sport" menu with performance gauges
2. No think blue trainer
3. No sync heated steering wheel to heated seats option
4. No option to remember heated seats or heated steering wheel settings past vehicle off for 10 minutes


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

HandonBread said:


> I've read SFD protection is on the MQB Evo platform (Mk8 like you said) whereas I believe the Arteon is on first gen MQB?
> 
> I have an OBD11 scheduled for delivery tomorrow, will see what all I can do with that first. Thanks for all the info on it.
> 
> ...


If I recall the MK8 is on MQB38W which introduces SFD. NAR cars are not on that particular MQB revision until the MK8 comes to the states. I also believe the only other vehicle with SFD at this point is a Skoda (can’t recall the model). I was concerned about this since most threads on other sites mention MY20 has having this and I wanted to know the impact when doing some coding for my parents 2020 Tiguan. It does sound like with NAR MY21 models some coding needs to be performed with the hood open like seen with some Audis. 

I can’t answer statements 1 through 3, but #4 is a coding change that can be performed to remember your last setting. 

Hope that helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If I recall the MK8 is on MQB38W which introduces SFD. NAR cars are not on that particular MQB revision until the MK8 comes to the states. I also believe the only other vehicle with SFD at this point is a Skoda (can’t recall the model). I was concerned about this since most threads on other sites mention MY20 has having this and I wanted to know the impact when doing some coding for my parents 2020 Tiguan. It does sound like with NAR MY21 models some coding needs to be performed with the hood open like seen with some Audis.
> 
> I can’t answer statements 1 through 3, but #4 is a coding change that can be performed to remember your last setting.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear I can get at least one of those.. haha

A few other items on my wishlist include -
1. 360 camera by default in R (from what I've read on this post it's not possible)
2. Remove permanent (gray) parking sensor lines from 360 camera for better visibility
3. ACC speed limit assist (changes speed based on signs observed)
4. ACC curve assist (GPS bend data)
5. My TJA with the capacitive wheel only allows my hands to be off the wheel for 10 secs before "Take over steering" shows. It's rather particular about where I touch the wheel and how much pressure I'm applying. 

I've also been trying to figure out what my '21 has standard now that I don't need to code. This is what I have so far as NOT needing -
1. TJA
2. DLA (I think I have this? My lights do the dance at startup but I haven't seen them do anything else yet)
3. Dynamic road sign recognition
4. All the ambient color choices


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

HandonBread said:


> Glad to hear I can get at least one of those.. haha
> 
> A few other items on my wishlist include -
> 1. 360 camera by default in R (from what I've read on this post it's not possible)
> ...


1. Tried but can’t find coding so suspect it’s hard coded. 
2. See above
3. pACC can be done but need a third party to assist with flashing and I believe need SWAP also since a dealer isn’t going to do it. 
4. I believe that’s part of pACC
5. Standard, remember it’s not autonomous it’s an assist feature, maybe Level 2 at best with this enabled. I’d say more 1.5. The amount of time also varies before told to take over steering. I’ve seen as great as 15 seconds on perfectly straight and highly defined marked roads. 2021 models are equipped with Adaptive Lane Keep Assist standard, while those of us that had basic LKA on older models have enabled through coding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

HandonBread said:


> Glad to hear I can get at least one of those.. haha
> 
> A few other items on my wishlist include -
> 1. 360 camera by default in R (from what I've read on this post it's not possible)
> ...


Our Arteon's come with High Beam Control (Light Assist). You still have to flash for DLA and do the coding.
PaCC is next on the list to figure out, also Dynamic Road Sign which you already have


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Our Arteon's come with High Beam Control (Light Assist). You still have to flash for DLA and do the coding.
> PaCC is next on the list to figure out, also Dynamic Road Sign which you already have


Alright I'll look into DLA then thanks.

I noticed you posted this menu a while back, with the exception of Offroad did your '19 come with the Sport, Energy cons. and blue trainer menus?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

HandonBread said:


> Alright I'll look into DLA then thanks.
> 
> I noticed you posted this menu a while back, with the exception of Offroad did your '19 come with the Sport, Energy cons. and blue trainer menus?


I didnt come with Sport or Offroad, the others it did


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I didnt come with Sport or Offroad, the others it did


Do you recall how you were able to add the Sport menu? I haven't seen coding for it anywhere.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

HandonBread said:


> Do you recall how you were able to add the Sport menu? I haven't seen coding for it anywhere.


Module 5F
ENG122227-ENG126148-Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_SportHMI (active)
ENG122227-ENG126151-Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_SportHMI_after_disclaimer (not activated )
ENG122227-ENG127001-Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_SportHMI_clamp_15_off (not activated )
ENG122227-ENG126149-Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_SportHMI_over_threshold_high (active)
ENG122227-ENG126150-Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_SportHMI_standstill (not activated )


----------



## Joshuaortiz31 (Oct 16, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I didnt come with Sport or Offroad, the others it did


Wait, your's didn't come with the Sport menu pre-existing? That might be something on my side to look at. I know I had it as an option on mine when I bought it because I thought it weird the Arteon had it like the Golf R I test drove...


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Joshuaortiz31 said:


> Wait, your's didn't come with the Sport menu pre-existing? That might be something on my side to look at. I know I had it as an option on mine when I bought it because I thought it weird the Arteon had it like the Golf R I test drove...


Maybe it did, not sure. I looked in the original ad maps for the 2021 and its not activated.
If someone has original ad maps for the 2019 that would be cool. That way I can see some original settings I messed with and don't remember what it used to be. I didn't know how to a back up back then or that it was something you could do.


----------



## Joshuaortiz31 (Oct 16, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Maybe it did, not sure. I looked in the original ad maps for the 2021 and its not activated.
> If someone has original ad maps for the 2019 that would be cool. That way I can see some original settings I messed with and don't remember what it used to be. I didn't know how to a back up back then or that it was something you could do.


I wish I did. The only thing I have is the OBD full backup I created the first day I got the dongle.
OBDEleven Backup Doc


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

Just got my OBD11. Wish I had checked the website first though, my apps page is rather.. blank.

*2017-2020*










*2021- *(note the lack of Service or Apps)


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’ve heard that you may need to send your VIN to add it to the database to allow for more apps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’ve heard that you may need to send your VIN to add it to the database to allow for more apps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While that could be case, I wonder why they're separating the 2021- from the previous model years. Other than the MIB3 upgrade, Wagon variant and R model everything else should be the same right?

EDIT: They probably did split them for the Wagon and R model.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

HandonBread said:


> While that could be case, I wonder why they're separating the 2021- from the previous model years. Other than the MIB3 upgrade, Wagon variant and R model everything else should be the same right?
> 
> EDIT: They probably did split them for the Wagon and R model.


I looked at the ad maps for both 2019 and 2021 they seemed to have moved stuff around and changed some of the ENG naming. Modules are the same just bit different inside certain ones.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Went to the dealer yesterday and got the admaps for the 2021 Arteon SEL P
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tempted by the front camera. Wonder if there is an advantage to it being higher and if we need to realign the cameras after the fact.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

faroodi said:


> Tempted by the front camera. Wonder if there is an advantage to it being higher and if we need to realign the cameras after the fact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will find out, I already ordered the parts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I looked at the ad maps for both 2019 and 2021 they seemed to have moved stuff around and changed some of the ENG naming. Modules are the same just bit different inside certain ones.


So you're saying I should probably not follow all the long coding instructions on this post verbatim?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

HandonBread said:


> So you're saying I should probably not follow all the long coding instructions on this post verbatim?


Yes, pretty much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Noticed this when I went to turn off lane keep for the snow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Noticed this when I went to turn off lane keep for the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm I wonder what coding made that appear….. Need to check mine. I never look at that screen.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

LSIII said:


> Hmmm I wonder what coding made that appear….. Need to check mine. I never look at that screen.


Might have happened when I coded for emergency assist


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Might have happened when I coded for emergency assist












Mine doesn’t have it. Maybe because I don’t have traffic sign turned on.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Maybe TJA?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

LSIII said:


> Mine doesn’t have it. Maybe because I don’t have traffic sign turned on.


I have traffic sign set to fusion


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

faroodi said:


> Maybe TJA?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have TJA, that’s why I thought it might be there.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I have traffic sign set to fusion


When did you switch Traffic Sign Rec. to fusion from road sign detection, is it working 100%?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

LSIII said:


> When did you switch Traffic Sign Rec. to fusion from road sign detection, is it working 100%?


I switched it last thursday. No signs show up nor do I get an error. I tried selecting speed limiter, but nothing happens


----------



## Abdul268 (Jan 24, 2021)

beaumisbro said:


> I'm using OBD11. DM me if you want me to take a look.
> 
> I also took a swing at Adaptive lane tracking.


Can I activate that on my SEL?


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

Abdul268 said:


> Can I activate that on my SEL?


SEL doesn’t have the camera system required for this, unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

DCC recalibration after lowering car

This made a huge difference on my Arteon.

_Make sure to jack your car up or lift it so that all of the wheels are sagging fully off of the ground_

Enter Control Module 14- Adaptive Suspension
Go to Adaptations
Select “Adapting with deflected wheels”
Take note of the values, as they should change later.
Slide the green arrow to the right to write
Enter security code 20103. It should say success.
Don’t change any values, instead back out
Enter Basic Settings
Select “Adapting with deflected wheels”
Slide to Start. It should run for a second and then say something like basic setting ended.
That’s it, you’re done. Double check adaptations to make sure the values have changed and saved.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

@sdvolksGTi would you mind confirming with the '21 admap if the Audi engine mod for the engine module is still changing byte 00 from 09 to 02?

EDIT: I found the google drive folder you uploaded and it looks like it is indeed 09, I'll give 02 a try and see if my car explodes.


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

So I changed the engine long coding and the ACC brand logic both to Audi and it's been working great with 0 errors on the dash. Can't decide if I like it better than the stock VW setting though, it seems not to launch as fast off the line but it keeps the gear lower in Audi mode once you get going. I did find the direct throttle response mod to work extremely well though.


----------



## Vminht (Mar 21, 2021)

How does a beginner get started with VCDS?
Does it work for the SEL P '21? Is there a catch all document that can walk me through learning how to code or adjust settings? What module do you guys use? I want to start with the easy stuff first like the engine on/off but eventually go to the more advanced stuff like the tail lighta


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Module 5F
> ENG122227-ENG126148-Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_SportHMI (active)
> ENG122227-ENG126151-Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_SportHMI_after_disclaimer (not activated )
> ENG122227-ENG127001-Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_SportHMI_clamp_15_off (not activated )
> ...


I have not been able to find these under the 5F module adaptations, do you know where they could have been moved to?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

HandonBread said:


> I have not been able to find these under the 5F module adaptations, do you know where they could have been moved to?


This is for 2019, I did notice the 2021 have change where things are located 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

sdvolksGTi said:


> This is for 2019, I did notice the 2021 have change where things are located
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was able to locate the Sport HMI settings under the Vehicle operation menu adaptation, unfortunately I don't think the '21 has the swap code installed that allows the Sport display as I cannot get it to work. Same goes for the Offroad display.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

HandonBread said:


> I was able to locate the Sport HMI settings under the Vehicle operation menu adaptation, unfortunately I don't think the '21 has the swap code installed that allows the Sport display as I cannot get it to work. Same goes for the Offroad display.


That’s a bummer! VW has MIB3 more locked down than the previous radios. 

There has got be someone out there that knows a way to bypass.


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

I just noticed they added this feature today for the OBDELEVEN










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Does anyone know if you do this if it would affect the APR tune? I'm kinda interested but since I have the Stage 1 already Im concerned it might affect something.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Your tune is better than this coding, all that is is the “Audi” mod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmmccr (Feb 24, 2021)

Meanrick69 said:


> Does anyone know if you do this if it would affect the APR tune? I'm kinda interested but since I have the Stage 1 already Im concerned it might affect something.


Looks like it affects ACC in some cars.

Found this response on another forum:

“The new "increased engine responsiveness" app is just the "audi throttle mod" that you can do yourself. Knocks out the cruise on some vehicles. It's not verified through logging in terms of improving the accelerator to throttle ratio. I find it funny that OBDEleven releases these with names that insinuate a results that is completely un-tested and based mainly on user's "butt dynos". The original "throttle pedal response" app is just changing the setting in the steering module under the adaptation channel "driving profile switchover" from "indirect controlled over time" to "direct controlled over threshold value". It's completely bogus based on my work/logging.“


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Thanks for all the info. I did do the Throttle pedal response when I first bought the OBDEleven before I did my Tune. I just wanted to know if this was a improvement on top of that?


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

If you change your engine long coding to Audi you just need to change the Brand Logic flag in the ACC module to Audi as well and it'll continue to work perfectly. 

The ACC flag also gave me the choice of Lamborghini or Bugatti, for anyone who's been dying to turn their cruise control to the logic of an exotic.


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

So I just tried that "Increased Audi Engine Responsiveness" Mod from my OBDEleven and drove the car for about 15 minutes and had enough 😆 I changed it right back to the Standard VW.

It might have been a bit more responsive on the very low end? But it seemed to keep going into higher gears much more than before. Also, It didn’t give me any codes.


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Today I noticed this was added for OBDEleven. Does anybody know what this exactly does? Is this different from what the High Beam Assist does already? Thanks in advance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erdeke (Jan 7, 2020)

Did the Audi mod on my 2020 Arteon 2.0 TSI yesterday. It is definitely noticeable, the lag is almost gone. The gas response is much more direct. I’ve tested it for about an hour, but haven’t noticed any issues with going in to higher gear more than before the mod. I will test it more thoroughly the next week. Didn’t have any error messages either.


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Meanrick69 said:


> Today I noticed this was added for OBDEleven. Does anybody know what this exactly does? Is this different from what the High Beam Assist does already? Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 81174
> 
> 
> ...


Can anybody tell me if they know what the difference is between V1,V2,V3 for this? And how is this any different then what it is from what we have already? Is this do something better maybe?
Anyone know 
I'd like to find out before I ruin something lol


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

sdvolksGTi said:


> *Enabling Traffic Jam Assist with VCDS & VCP for NAR 2019 Arteon SEL P*
> 
> I got these from instructions from Enabling TJA + Lane Assist on a 2018 Golf R
> 
> ...


Thank you for these directions. I had a couple of issues, not sure if you can help me.
1. The latest version of my VCDS wouldn't let me get into Long Coding, so I couldn't make any of Module 13 changes. The other changes I had already done previously. I also have OBD11 but don't use it much, do you think I could make those changes through that application (I've only used it for their simple apps)
2. I didn't have "HATCHBACK_+TRAFFIC_JAM_ASSIST", the only option I had was "HIGHLINE_TRAFFIC_JAM_ASSIST"

I only tested it for a couple of minutes on suburban back roads and it picks up the road lines under 40mph, but it seems much picker than lane assist.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Meanrick69 said:


> Can anybody tell me if they know what the difference is between V1,V2,V3 for this? And how is this any different then what it is from what we have already? Is this do something better maybe?
> Anyone know
> I'd like to find out before I ruin something lol


Not sure about this. I saw this too, so many options


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

I used OBD11 long coding for the first time. Much easier than I expected and it allowed me to finish the coding. Everything seems to be working now . Now time to go get stuck in some traffic.


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Meanrick69 said:


> Today I noticed this was added for OBDEleven. Does anybody know what this exactly does? Is this different from what the High Beam Assist does already? Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 81174
> 
> 
> ...


I am just reposting this one again. Still wondering if anyone has any info on this one? 
I emailed them asking what the difference is from a stock North American Market version? Im not getting any response from them. 
Maybe someone else might have better luck with a response? Idk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I didnt come with Sport or Offroad, the others it did


19 had sport from factory. But off-road had to be added. The 21 doesn’t have either.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Joshuaortiz31 said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean by engine stalling? I tested this last night and halfway through test #1 right as the car began its automatic deceleration I had to take over the vehicle. There were no issues in the system related to the engine or the transmission when I did and every time the brakes would activate before the car began decelerating (happens twice) is definitely not significant enough to cause an engine stall or a torque build in the transmission. Although I could be completely wrong here._(Probably am)_
> 
> I also had to take over braking during test 2 and there was no lasting effect on the braking system itself. During this test, the vehicle stopped EA all together when it lost sight of a lane. Just a heads up there.
> 
> ...


My 2021 still does the braking jolt. So not sure about all that.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

ice4life said:


> My 2021 still does the braking jolt. So not sure about all that.


There is another post I made somewhere, where we confirmed that when he said non-DSG, he was referring to a manual transmission. So it works fine with the DSG and with the Aisin. He was talking about EA in reference to the whole VW line and not referring specifically to the Arteon.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Yeah it is! I'm a fan of the haptic feedback


It also has the pressure sensor for the travel assist versus the input detection system.

The haptic is cool because you can slide on the volume for example, or just press the individual buttons.

My favorite thing is how much thicker it is. The grab points are much more comfortable.


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

ice4life said:


> It also has the pressure sensor for the travel assist versus the input detection system.
> 
> The haptic is cool because you can slide on the volume for example, or just press the individual buttons.
> 
> My favorite thing is how much thicker it is. The grab points are much more comfortable.


I have the supposed pressure sensor on my wheel and no matter what I do my car beeps at me to put my hands back on the wheel. I'll have them gripped tight at 9 and 3 and the car starts doing the "last chance" fast beeping. I eventually have to turn the wheel and just about leave the lane for the warning to go away. I have to drive without travel assist because it's the only way to get my car to think I'm conscious.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

HandonBread said:


> I have the supposed pressure sensor on my wheel and no matter what I do my car beeps at me to put my hands back on the wheel. I'll have them gripped tight at 9 and 3 and the car starts doing the "last chance" fast beeping. I eventually have to turn the wheel and just about leave the lane for the warning to go away. I have to drive without travel assist because it's the only way to get my car to think I'm conscious.


Weird mine doesn’t act like that. I can just squeeze either side quick and it works.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Anybody try activating "Easy Close" in the boot like the 2021 Arteon?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Anybody try activating "Easy Close" in the boot like the 2021 Arteon?


I tried to do the kick to close on the 2019 and it didn’t work. The modules must be different.
Interestingly enough the kick to close works like the easy close. You kick, then it beeps and you walk away and it closes. Just like pressing the alternative button on the 2019. But using your foot.


----------



## shovelhead84 (Nov 27, 2010)

Got a 2021 SEL P. OBD11 and VCP both let me down. First time I couldn't customize my VW. All I wanted to do was unblock menus while in motion. Now I am reading in here about the SFD stuff on the new models, but not seeing a conclusion.
What is up with the 2021's? Anyone here able to write changes?


----------



## ArteonNL (May 12, 2021)

faroodi said:


> Big thanks to those that assisted me, especially Andy!!, on the adaptations that I stupidly reset on 4B. All appears to be good now. L and R light controller 1 and 2 needed to be activated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi I have the same error, what did you do to resolve this?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

shovelhead84 said:


> Got a 2021 SEL P. OBD11 and VCP both let me down. First time I couldn't customize my VW. All I wanted to do was unblock menus while in motion. Now I am reading in here about the SFD stuff on the new models, but not seeing a conclusion.
> What is up with the 2021's? Anyone here able to write changes?


Open your hood and try again. SFD is currently only on the MK8s and a particular model Skoda from all indications. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pteronaut (Sep 15, 2020)

It is no different. My advice is to leave it alone

OBDeleven reported the wrong setting on my 2020 Arteon SEL-P R-Line 
It told me the default was Off V1.
Foolishly, I spent 100 credits setting it to ON V3, which errored. (Looking at the history later on showed Old Value: OFF V1, New Value: Null)
I then spent another 100 credits setting "back" to OFF V1 (again, a later look at the histroy showed Old Value ON V3, New Value: OFF V1)

A couple of weeks later, during the 1st time that I would be driving at night, my brights did not work, despite the instrument panel reporting them to be on, the map in my digital cockpit did not turn to night mode.

I had to spend another 100 credits to set it back to ON V3.




Meanrick69 said:


> Today I noticed this was added for OBDEleven. Does anybody know what this exactly does? Is this different from what the High Beam Assist does already? Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 81174
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

pteronaut said:


> It is no different. My advice is to leave it alone
> 
> OBDeleven reported the wrong setting on my 2020 Arteon SEL-P R-Line
> It told me the default was Off V1.
> ...


Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## BadWolf001 (May 21, 2021)

shovelhead84 said:


> Got a 2021 SEL P. OBD11 and VCP both let me down. First time I couldn't customize my VW. All I wanted to do was unblock menus while in motion. Now I am reading in here about the SFD stuff on the new models, but not seeing a conclusion.
> What is up with the 2021's? Anyone here able to write changes?


We’re you able to unblock menus?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Try to code by opening your hood first, then connecting to your car. SFD is only on the MK8 Golfs and a particular model of Skoda, which is on MQBv38 platform. Certain models of Audis require the hood open in order for coding to be accepted and apparently this has trickled down to some more recent MY VWs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadWolf001 (May 21, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Try to code by opening your hood first, then connecting to your car. SFD is only on the MK8 Golfs and a particular model of Skoda, which is on MQBv38 platform. Certain models of Audis require the hood open in order for coding to be accepted and apparently this has trickled down to some more recent MY VWs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you recommend using VCDS or OBDEleven? I noticed OBDEleven doesn't have apps for the 2021 Arteon as of yet but am wondering if you can still code with it.... I haven't bought either yet but want to confirm before I make the purchase.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I personally like both for different reasons, I started on VCDS so I’m familiar with using. I like OBD11 Pro since you can do everything that you can do in VCDS and it’s quick and convenient. 

In regards to apps, I don’t like apps because you don’t truly know the actual coding being performed. There is enough out there here and on the web you can find the proper coding to perform what you without apps. I stay away because there is a chance it touches something you’ve manually coded and messes it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pteronaut (Sep 15, 2020)

pteronaut said:


> It is no different. My advice is to leave it alone
> 
> OBDeleven reported the wrong setting on my 2020 Arteon SEL-P R-Line
> It told me the default was Off V1.
> ...


After a brief email interchange with Voltas IT, they refunded all of the credits that I spent on the High Beam Assist app.

All 1400 of them.😲


----------



## shovelhead84 (Nov 27, 2010)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Try to code by opening your hood first, then connecting to your car. SFD is only on the MK8 Golfs and a particular model of Skoda, which is on MQBv38 platform. Certain models of Audis require the hood open in order for coding to be accepted and apparently this has trickled down to some more recent MY VWs.


Appreciate it. Will be giving it a shot tomorrow. Took the Arteon on a 2600 mile road trip and didn't take the OBD11 with me.



BadWolf001 said:


> Do you recommend using VCDS or OBDEleven? I noticed OBDEleven doesn't have apps for the 2021 Arteon as of yet but am wondering if you can still code with it.... I haven't bought either yet but want to confirm before I make the purchase.


It still connected, read, analyzed and cleared codes. It looks totally normal and you can try making changes. They just wont save. As stated above, I will be confirming tomorrow. That said, I will be doing it manually and do not expect to apply apps.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

shovelhead84 said:


> Appreciate it. Will be giving it a shot tomorrow. Took the Arteon on a 2600 mile road trip and didn't take the OBD11 with me.
> 
> It still connected, read, analyzed and cleared codes. It looks totally normal and you can try making changes. They just wont save. As stated above, I will be confirming tomorrow. That said, I will be doing it manually and do not expect to apply apps.


In for results


----------



## shovelhead84 (Nov 27, 2010)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Open your hood and try again. SFD is currently only on the MK8s and a particular model Skoda from all indications.


Popped the hood and everything worked great. Can't believe this was slowing me down... Thank you!



BadWolf001 said:


> We’re you able to unblock menus?


Yes. All car settings and Android Auto menus I could find were unlocked in motion. The only thing still restricted was manual address input on the on-board navigation. Still need to look into that.



BadWolf001 said:


> Do you recommend using VCDS or OBDEleven? I noticed OBDEleven doesn't have apps for the 2021 Arteon as of yet but am wondering if you can still code with it.... I haven't bought either yet but want to confirm before I make the purchase.


OBD11 Worked great for adaptations. Apps are not necessary. 



snobrdrdan said:


> In for results


Results are in for the '21 SEL-P. We have a winner!

OMG! 😆 The dynamic lighting is awesome. The flappers work and the lights are fully dynamic. The road and signs stay lit while the lights track other cars and keep them in a shadow. It literally wraps the lights around other vehicles, either in front of you or on-coming. You can see the shadow tracking a car as is drives by. The beams are wide and low when slow. Then high and tight at highway speed. I am highly impressed with the result. I wish every other car had this so I didn't have to get blinded 30 times while driving to the grocery.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]shovelhead84 [/mention]look at my mod doc(s), I show how to enable the keyboard for Apple CarPlay and that same area is where you can do the same for Android Auto. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

shovelhead84 said:


> Yes. All car settings and Android Auto menus I could find were unlocked in motion. The only thing still restricted was manual address input on the on-board navigation. Still need to look into that.


On my 2019 with MIB II, in 5F Long Coding there is a setting for ‘Speller,On’ when I unchecked that, the keyboard for the VW Nav unlocked for input while in motion. Not sure if it’s the same for MIB III, but something to check into.


----------



## shovelhead84 (Nov 27, 2010)

LSIII said:


> On my 2019 with MIB II, in 5F Long Coding there is a setting for ‘Speller,On’ when I unchecked that, the keyboard for the VW Nav unlocked for input while in motion. Not sure if it’s the same for MIB III, but something to check into.


Appreciate it. I went through the options noted in a previous thread. There were still a few items I could enable, but I played it safe. Will look for that one today.


----------



## VitaminVan (Jul 6, 2017)

shovelhead84 said:


> Popped the hood and everything worked great. Can't believe this was slowing me down... Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see any preset apps for the '21, did you use a doc with long coding?

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

shovelhead84 said:


> Popped the hood and everything worked great. Can't believe this was slowing me down... Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you follow the same steps I outlined for the 2019 to get the flaps working on the 2021? Or did you need vcp? Can you post your long code? I’m so intrigued.


----------



## shovelhead84 (Nov 27, 2010)

Not sure what instructions you have provided. A friend and fellow dubber had some German lighting instructions from upgrading his GTI. We used that and just flipped on the adaptations. I am happy to share the long code. I didn't have time to play with it today. Will try to get it tomorrow.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

shovelhead84 said:


> Not sure what instructions you have provided. A friend and fellow dubber had some German lighting instructions from upgrading his GTI. We used that and just flipped on the adaptations. I am happy to share the long code. I didn't have time to play with it today. Will try to get it tomorrow.


This is what I posted for the 2019 way back. But you needed vcp to activate the cut that is now part of the 2021 to finish it. Curious to see what you did for the 2021 as I’d like to do it to my new one.




ice4life said:


> So, this is the MDF/DLA activation. You're essentially telling the 3 modules that you are no longer using high beam assistance (light assist- which turns the high beams on/off above 37mph where permissible), but instead are using the MDF function which keeps high beams on essentially constantly with adaptability to oncoming traffic.
> 
> *1. Make 3 Adaptations in Module 09*
> 
> ...


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Thanks for a easy to read instructions! This makes it so nice and easy to understand.
I may give this a go even. LOL


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

@ice4life what VCP changes would I need to make to get this working on a 2019 and does it work as well as the 2021 when activated?


----------



## shovelhead84 (Nov 27, 2010)

ice4life said:


> This is what I posted for the 2019 way back. But you needed vcp to activate the cut that is now part of the 2021 to finish it. Curious to see what you did for the 2021 as I’d like to do it to my new one.


Tried getting long code yesterday, but ran into a problem with the tablet. Will try again asap.

Instructions look pretty close. Had to clear the faults and lights made a more elaborate dance than stock. Did a quick entry cycle, but no actual head unit reboot. When it was all said an done, live status shows "rural highway" when stationary and HB enabled.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

shovelhead84 said:


> Tried getting long code yesterday, but ran into a problem with the tablet. Will try again asap.
> 
> Instructions look pretty close. Had to clear the faults and lights made a more elaborate dance than stock. Did a quick entry cycle, but no actual head unit reboot. When it was all said an done, live status shows "rural highway" when stationary and HB enabled.


Thanks looking forward to the coding changes. Also what is the live status you’re referencing?

And do you need to have the hood open on the 2021 to code? I think I saw that somewhere.


----------



## shovelhead84 (Nov 27, 2010)

ice4life said:


> Thanks looking forward to the coding changes. Also what is the live status you’re referencing?
> 
> And do you need to have the hood open on the 2021 to code? I think I saw that somewhere.


Live status: Looking at the live diagnostic data on OBD11 to see what lighting mode the car is currently using at any given moment. 

The 2021 does require the hood to be open for coding changes. This was new to me.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Just ran OBD11 on my 2021, w hood open. Got no new notice about subscription and still no apps.


----------



## VitaminVan (Jul 6, 2017)

I chatted with OBD, they stated to me that there no apps yet for the '21.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## shanki (Jun 5, 2021)

New to VW and I got my Arteon '19 SEL recently. Skimming through I see lots of wonderful mods for the Premium trim are there any worthwhile modes for the non premium models? Thank you so much


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

shovelhead84 said:


> Live status: Looking at the live diagnostic data on OBD11 to see what lighting mode the car is currently using at any given moment.
> 
> The 2021 does require the hood to be open for coding changes. This was new to me.


Any update on that long code?


----------



## shovelhead84 (Nov 27, 2010)

ice4life said:


> Any update on that long code?


I have not forgot. Finally passed hurdles and got OBD11 working on the tablet 2 days ago. Work has been consuming my time since. I have other changes I want to make along with getting you that backup.


----------



## clen23 (Jun 9, 2021)

hey guys i have a 2021 arteon sel r-line and im new here. i went through the steps to attempt to enable dla. i got through everything and got the faults to clear when resetting basic settings. but i now get fault codes in 09 and 4B. "U112400 Data BUS Additional Installations detected fault". any help on this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

clen23 said:


> hey guys i have a 2021 arteon sel r-line and im new here. i went through the steps to attempt to enable dla. i got through everything and got the faults to clear when resetting basic settings. but i now get fault codes in 09 and 4B. "U112400 Data BUS Additional Installations detected fault". any help on this would be greatly appreciated


That’s only for the 2019. It’s different for the 2021 as the coding isn’t identical.


----------



## clen23 (Jun 9, 2021)

@ice4life do you know a possible fix for the faults? ive already reverted all settings and fault is still present


----------



## clen23 (Jun 9, 2021)

is there known correct coding for the 2021's?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

So I was able to do all of the mods I wanted to do (except for one) thru VagCom on my '21 SEL Premium. Kind of a pain trying to find it all (since most is in German), but it worked out:

-windows up/down via the keyfob
-windows up/down via the door handle
-key fob works with the car running
-heated seat retention
-seatbelt chime off _(even though I DO wear it all the time)_
-door chime off with the car running or ignition on
-able to input/access screens on the radio when driving
-DRL option in the radio menu
-disabled the lighting for the front amber side markers/reflectors
-Added the R-line logo to the gauge cluster (at the very bottom)
-DCC calibration (post H&R springs)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

So...the one I couldn't get to work....

-Exhaust flaps open -- since I'm not sure when they open (since we don't have a Race or Sport mode like the Golf R)

Two that don't/won't work on our car:
-Staging (for the cluster)
-Mirrors folding out on remote start


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

snobrdrdan said:


> So...the three I couldn't get to work....
> -Staging -- I enabled it, but the gauges didn't sweep (is this possible?)


doesn’t work on the new cockpit. Only the original.
How’d you get the rline logo on the cockpit?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ice4life said:


> doesn’t work on the new cockpit. Only the original.
> How’d you get the rline logo on the cockpit?


That explains that....yeah it obviously didn't work.
And neither did the mirrors folding out on remote start

The (new) R-line logo only shows up tiny at the bottom of the cluster. (another option is the "old" R-line logo too)
It was under instruments & "R logo" in adaptations

0F138AFF-119F-43F1-BC0D-F2D2CA7F4E61 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

E1B55433-CA36-4CA8-AD87-205B16E9CB0F by snobrdrdan, on Flickr


----------



## felix barbosa (Jun 17, 2007)

Was out at my 1st official VW show yesterday and chopped it up with another Artie owner. He had a 2021 (mines a 2020😒), and wasn't familiar with OBD11. I offered to let him unlock some features.but when synced up the unit it said no apps avail!?!? I've used it on 3 other cars with no issues, and per this forum, I'm pretty sure theres features. Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## cplus1 (Feb 5, 2002)

felix barbosa said:


> Was out at my 1st official VW show yesterday and chopped it up with another Artie owner. He had a 2021 (mines a 2020), and wasn't familiar with OBD11. I offered to let him unlock some features.but when synced up the unit it said no apps avail!?!? I've used it on 3 other cars with no issues, and per this forum, I'm pretty sure theres features. Is there something I'm missing?


from what iv been reading it’s
different for the 21’s. you can only do long coding for right now


----------



## felix barbosa (Jun 17, 2007)

Ohhh. Appreciate the info


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

This is what I’d like to code on my 2021. I need to get a new obd11 and find some time. I think most of them will be adaptations but I still need to figure out the proper steps for the 2021 to get DLA.

Add R Logo to Digital Cockpit
Change Digital Cockpit Theme
Unblock all Menus While Driving
Mirror Puddle Lights on When Folded
Mirror Reverse Puddle Parking Lights
Dynamic Light Assist
Auto High Beam Memory
Single Side Parking Lights
Lock Doors When Using Easy Close Trunk
360 Camera on in R by Default
Deletion of Grab Steering Wheel Notification

If anyone has the steps required for these, please just reply and add them in for me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> So I was able to do all of the mods I wanted to do (except for one) thru VagCom on my '21 SEL Premium. Kind of a pain trying to find it all (since most is in German), but it worked out:
> 
> -windows up/down via the keyfob
> -windows up/down via the door handle
> ...


Interested to know what you did for the DCC I also just had the H&R springs installed also.


----------



## clen23 (Jun 9, 2021)

@ice4life you can't really disable grab steering wheel notification as that is deeper within the software itself. You can install a system that I used on my jetta that had lka. It's called openpilot here is the link :OpenPilot Unfortunately when vw upgraded the 21 arteon cameras the connecter that goes to the camera changed. This is due to the new MFK 3.0 being used for travel assist. Our cars are still mqb and will work once the wiring is figured out. I'm currently working with a developer to get this working on my 21 arteon. For everyone with 2020 and below with full DAP this should be relatively "plug and play".


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MtlArteon said:


> Interested to know what you did for the DCC I also just had the H&R springs installed also.


Vehicle on jack stands (all four wheels completely hanging off the ground), go to module 14 Damping Electronics... Security Access 20103... go to basic settings and then run the calibration.
Takes a few seconds


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

felix barbosa said:


> Was out at my 1st official VW show yesterday and chopped it up with another Artie owner. He had a 2021 (mines a 2020😒), and wasn't familiar with OBD11. I offered to let him unlock some features.but when synced up the unit it said no apps avail!?!? I've used it on 3 other cars with no issues, and per this forum, I'm pretty sure theres features. Is there something I'm missing?


Nope, no apps available yet on the 21's


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

cplus1 said:


> from what iv been reading it’s
> different for the 21’s. you can only do long coding for right now


You are not limited to long coding on OBD11 for the 21's. I used the adaptations to allow me to access menus on the infotainment screen while in motion and I also coded my dynamic turn signals using just the adaptations on OBD11.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

clen23 said:


> @ice4life you can't really disable grab steering wheel notification as that is deeper within the software itself. You can install a system that I used on my jetta that had lka. It's called openpilot here is the link :OpenPilot Unfortunately when vw upgraded the 21 arteon cameras the connecter that goes to the camera changed. This is due to the new MFK 3.0 being used for travel assist. Our cars are still mqb and will work once the wiring is figured out. I'm currently working with a developer to get this working on my 21 arteon. For everyone with 2020 and below with full DAP this should be relatively "plug and play".


Wow I want this. Hopefully they can get it figured out.


----------



## lee0350 (Apr 22, 2013)

I just got 21 arteon. Used the hex net today and turned the start stop off set to 12.1v and it didn’t take? Any ideas?


----------



## clen23 (Jun 9, 2021)

To my knowledge changing the voltage no longer works to disable start stop on 21's


----------



## lee0350 (Apr 22, 2013)

clen23 said:


> To my knowledge changing the voltage no longer works to disable start stop on 21's


It’s odd, it says it’s 12.1 when you go in and I was able to change a bunch of other stuff. But that was one thing I definitely want gone.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Got my new Obdeleven pro and did the following today:

*Apps*
Puddle lights on when folded
Area view lighting via puddle lights
Changed throttle to responsive from standard
Changed dynamic starting assist to early
Scandinavian DRL (permanent tails)
DRL off when light switch off
Fan level display in auto mode
Auto high beam memory
Interior lights fade on/off

*Adaptations/Coding*
Added R Line logo to digital cockpit
Changed digital cockpit tube style
Activated SSPL
Changed coming home lights to ignition from door
Unblocked all menus while in motion 
Changed light assist to dynamic light assist (MDF)










wasn’t able to unblock menus while in motion nor was I able to set the easy close trunk to lock upon closure. Those have changed apparently from the 2019.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

damn, i need to update my OBDEleven and try this out.


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Got my new Obdeleven pro and did the following today:
> 
> *Apps*
> Puddle lights on when folded
> ...


Hey Ice, I have had the OBDEleven for a while already. Could you please tell me step by step how you added the R Logo as well as the other things you did like the Tube style Gauges??
I’d really really really appreciate it!!!! Thanks in advance if you can


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Hmm. Guess I need to take another shot. Did a bunch of these a little over a week ago and not much too. Change lane change to 4 blinks as well, still only get 3. Anyone else have anything not change?


----------



## OBDeleven (Jul 30, 2014)

Meanrick69 said:


> Hey Ice, I have had the OBDEleven for a while already. Could you please tell me step by step how you added the R Logo as well as the other things you did like the Tube style Gauges??
> I’d really really really appreciate it!!!! Thanks in advance if you can


Hello, write to our support team via OBD live chat. We will tell you step by step how to do the R line and many other things.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

OBDeleven said:


> Hello, write to our support team via OBD live chat. We will tell you step by step how to do the R line and many other things.


I need help getting dynamic light assist activated. I made the changes in 09 and A5, and did basic settings in 4B, but the system is still acting like it is high beam assist and not doing the cut out. It shouldn’t need vcp since the 21 is already flashed.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

ice4life said:


> Got my new Obdeleven pro and did the following today:
> 
> *Apps*
> Puddle lights on when folded
> ...


I was able to unblock menus while in motion on my 21. It wasn't an app, I did it through the adaptations. I can provide that info if you want. 

I also did most of the same apps you did but the throttle response I honestly can't tell a difference.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Copbait said:


> I was able to unblock menus while in motion on my 21. It wasn't an app, I did it through the adaptations. I can provide that info if you want.


Yeah I went back and saw the adaptation in 5F and made the changes. Thanks


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Meanrick69 said:


> Hey Ice, I have had the OBDEleven for a while already. Could you please tell me step by step how you added the R Logo as well as the other things you did like the Tube style Gauges??
> I’d really really really appreciate it!!!! Thanks in advance if you can


17 instruments module
Enter security code
Adaptations:
Tubes illustration is the layout design
R logo is where you select the logo


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

So I reverted and started over with DLA since there was some confusion on the instructions.

1) made the changes in 09 adaptations
2) made the coding change in A5
3) selected MDF and GLW active in 4B coding
4) ran basic settings


I saw this menu and wondered which one is selected for those with DLa active on their 21


----------



## juandhi (Feb 3, 2014)

ice4life said:


> Got my new Obdeleven pro and did the following today:
> 
> 
> Changed throttle to responsive from standard


Did you feel a noticeable difference after this ? 

I'm wondering if there is any way to do this with my VCDS


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

juandhi said:


> Did you feel a noticeable difference after this ?
> 
> I'm wondering if there is any way to do this with my VCDS


Everyone says it is placebo but I swear I notice a difference. I drive very light footed and barely touch the gas pedal. And it is much more responsive off the line to the way I drive. It used to feel like a cvt. Now it accelerates with vigor.


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

OBDeleven said:


> Hello, write to our support team via OBD live chat. We will tell you step by step how to do the R line and many other things.


I have sent a message twice but nobody's replying 😕


----------



## clen23 (Jun 9, 2021)

@ice4life do you have the correct coding for DLA for 21's?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

clen23 said:


> @ice4life do you have the correct coding for DLA for 21's?


still working on it


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> So I reverted and started over with DLA since there was some confusion on the instructions.
> 
> 1) made the changes in 09 adaptations
> 2) made the coding change in A5
> ...


it’s still not working. I have a strong feeling changing this variant is what will fix it but I don’t know which one to choose


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Activating "Dynamic Light Assist" US


Hello all! First post here for me. I bought a 2019 VW Arteon SEL Premium last Thursday and I love it. I had a 2019 Sonata Limited 2.0t+ but there's no competition. I've been doing a lot of research and I've learned that while we have incredibly powerful headlights in the US (Yes, I know the...




www.vwvortex.com





This is what I’m referring to btw


----------



## OBDeleven (Jul 30, 2014)

Meanrick69 said:


> I have sent a message twice but nobody's replying 😕


We will contact you personally


----------



## juandhi (Feb 3, 2014)

juandhi said:


> Did you feel a noticeable difference after this ?
> 
> I'm wondering if there is any way to do this with my VCDS


Anybody know if there is any way to change the throttle response setting with VCDS? Or do I have to have an OBD11?


----------



## juandhi (Feb 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## clen23 (Jun 9, 2021)

Hey guys I found this dash cam on Aliexpress and I'm really surprised with the build quality and function of it! Definitely recommend this


----------



## TanStarfield (May 31, 2019)

clen23 said:


> Hey guys I found this dash cam on Aliexpress and I'm really surprised with the build quality and function of it! Definitely recommend this


Seems like that might be worthy of a new post since it's not related to the OBD/VCDS stuff. Does look like a nice clean install.


----------



## Biker Bob (Oct 28, 2012)

clen23 said:


> Hey guys I found this dash cam on Aliexpress and I'm really surprised with the build quality and function of it! Definitely recommend this


what model?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

@ice4life With the R logo in the cluster, is yours on all the time?

I turned it on on mine, but, as soon as the LKA icon pops up on the bottom, the R is gone. It's only there when I startup and shut down the car.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

M Diddy said:


> @ice4life With the R logo in the cluster, is yours on all the time?
> 
> I turned it on on mine, but, as soon as the LKA icon pops up on the bottom, the R is gone. It's only there when I startup and shut down the car.


Correct! It's not there all the time


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

What am I doing wrong? Have OBD11 Pro version, went thru apps and made some changes. Seem some took, but not others. Specifically the comfort turn signals. Says I have selected 4, but still only get 3 flashes.


----------



## Richy_R1 (Dec 9, 2004)

Have been away for awhile but think I will be accessing features in the Arteon that are not activated I have a 2019 Arteon R-line loaded Canadian model with the tech package,(360 camera and park assist) only option ontop of R-line. Great info here on OBDELEVEN but I don't think this is the right scanner due to cost of apps and yearly pro fees even with a 200 point credit. So I did some research and believe this Foxwell scanner NT510 PRO is the best option for coding and adaptions plus many other features and benifits that you may never use do to it being professional grade.



https://www.foxwelltech.com/product/item-169.html



Just wanted to get some feed back as to anyone else using this tool as its one time fee and ability to purchase 5 total manufacturers and have them stored in scanner with free updates for purchased software including the 1 it comes with. I work for FO.MO.CO in Canada and have used wide array of diagnostic tools in the Oakville Assembly Complex and this tool will be no different besides the interface used.
Thanks 😊


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Jhawkcclux said:


> What am I doing wrong? Have OBD11 Pro version, went thru apps and made some changes. Seem some took, but not others. Specifically the comfort turn signals. Says I have selected 4, but still only get 3 flashes.


anyone else w a ‘21 have issues with signals not rolling to 4?


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Jhawkcclux said:


> anyone else w a ‘21 have issues with signals not rolling to 4?


I haven't tried it but it wouldn't surprise me if it doesn't work right. There are a few apps on there that don't seem to work. For example I bought the needle sweep app but apparently it doesn't work on the 21's. I'd ask @OBDeleven support about it and maybe get your credits back if they can't get it to work.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Jhawkcclux said:


> anyone else w a ‘21 have issues with signals not rolling to 4?


On the ‘19’s and 20’s you also have to reboot the MIB by pressing and holding the Power button for 10-ish sec.


----------



## cplus1 (Feb 5, 2002)

Copbait said:


> I haven't tried it but it wouldn't surprise me if it doesn't work right. There are a few apps on there that don't seem to work. For example I bought the needle sweep app but apparently it doesn't work on the 21's. I'd ask @OBDeleven support about it and maybe get your credits back if they can't get it to work.


i used carista for the needle sweep. didn’t work with them too. i contacted cs and this is what they sent back:

Thank you for using Carista, and I am sorry to hear about the trouble.
The task of the Needle Sweep was to test the needles if they have had a technical difficulties. Once the digital cockpit came out and the dashboard no longer had any analogue needles, the needle sweep is no longer required. As such, most cars do not have the software to run it. Even though Carista can activate it, there is no software to run the customization itself. I am afraid that this is the reason why it's not working. Be aware that it's very likely that it wont work with any other app, but if you do try it out, let me know how it goes.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

cplus1 said:


> i used carista for the needle sweep. didn’t work with them too. i contacted cs and this is what they sent back:
> 
> Thank you for using Carista, and I am sorry to hear about the trouble.
> The task of the Needle Sweep was to test the needles if they have had a technical difficulties. Once the digital cockpit came out and the dashboard no longer had any analogue needles, the needle sweep is no longer required. As such, most cars do not have the software to run it. Even though Carista can activate it, there is no software to run the customization itself. I am afraid that this is the reason why it's not working. Be aware that it's very likely that it wont work with any other app, but if you do try it out, let me know how it goes.


I'm not sure if Carista charges per mod like OBDeleven but that's probably the response OBDeleven would say. Then I would ask wth are you selling something that doesn't work? I'm pretty sure that's the definition of scamming.


----------



## cplus1 (Feb 5, 2002)

Copbait said:


> I'm not sure if Carista charges per mod like OBDeleven but that's probably the response OBDeleven would say. Then I would ask wth are you selling something that doesn't work? I'm pretty sure that's the definition of scamming.


with carista its 9.99 a month, 19.99 for 3 months and 49.99 for a year. you have unlimited access to whatever apps they have(will have) until your subscription ends so if you know some people who want to mod their cars you can go crazy for at least 30 days! you can’t do any long coding though


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> @ice4life With the R logo in the cluster, is yours on all the time?
> 
> I turned it on on mine, but, as soon as the LKA icon pops up on the bottom, the R is gone. It's only there when I startup and shut down the car.





snobrdrdan said:


> Correct! It's not there all the time


if you move the driver assistance to either one of the dials or to the center mfd, then it is there all the time. That’s what I do. You could also turn lkas/acc off and it’ll show all the time.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Jhawkcclux said:


> What am I doing wrong? Have OBD11 Pro version, went thru apps and made some changes. Seem some took, but not others. Specifically the comfort turn signals. Says I have selected 4, but still only get 3 flashes.





Jhawkcclux said:


> anyone else w a ‘21 have issues with signals not rolling to 4?


I remember in the past in order to get that to work, I needed to reset the lights to factory defaults in the car light settings menu. But the 21 doesn’t have this option anymore so I’m not sure how you do that now


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

cplus1 said:


> i used carista for the needle sweep. didn’t work with them too. i contacted cs and this is what they sent back:
> 
> Thank you for using Carista, and I am sorry to hear about the trouble.
> The task of the Needle Sweep was to test the needles if they have had a technical difficulties. Once the digital cockpit came out and the dashboard no longer had any analogue needles, the needle sweep is no longer required. As such, most cars do not have the software to run it. Even though Carista can activate it, there is no software to run the customization itself. I am afraid that this is the reason why it's not working. Be aware that it's very likely that it wont work with any other app, but if you do try it out, let me know how it goes.


it is not supported on the newer 10” cockpit. Only works on the original 12” version for some reason.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

cplus1 said:


> i used carista for the needle sweep. didn’t work with them too. i contacted cs and this is what they sent back:
> 
> Thank you for using Carista, and I am sorry to hear about the trouble.
> The task of the Needle Sweep was to test the needles if they have had a technical difficulties. Once the digital cockpit came out and the dashboard no longer had any analogue needles, the needle sweep is no longer required. As such, most cars do not have the software to run it. Even though Carista can activate it, there is no software to run the customization itself. I am afraid that this is the reason why it's not working. Be aware that it's very likely that it wont work with any other app, but if you do try it out, let me know how it goes.


Needle sweep only works on 2019’s, VW changed the digital cluster on the 2020’s, which no longer supports needle sweep even though the option shows up on all coding devices.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> if you move the driver assistance to either one of the dials or to the center mfd, then it is there all the time. That’s what I do. You could also turn lkas/acc off and it’ll show all the time.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Jhawkcclux said:


> anyone else w a ‘21 have issues with signals not rolling to 4?


Go into control unit 09 - Central Electrics < Adaptations < Aussenlicht Blinker and see what your numerical value is for Komfortblinken Blinkzyklen. Change it if necessary to match what you want. I'm just glad my wife is German 









Sent from my Google machine using the tappy talky app


----------



## Joshuaortiz31 (Oct 16, 2019)

Jhawkcclux said:


> What am I doing wrong? Have OBD11 Pro version, went thru apps and made some changes. Seem some took, but not others. Specifically the comfort turn signals. Says I have selected 4, but still only get 3 flashes.


You need to go into your settings and reset the lighting to defaults.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Joshuaortiz31 said:


> You need to go into your settings and reset the lighting to defaults.


It’s not an option anymore on the 21 MiB3!


----------



## Richy_R1 (Dec 9, 2004)

MtlArteon said:


> Interested to know what you did for the DCC I also just had the H&R springs installed also.


i'm having german translation issue to, how did you work around it?


----------



## pliniopba (Oct 4, 2021)

sdvolksGTi said:


> *Traffic Jam Assist (Currently Testing)*
> 
> Going to see if this works for the Arteon
> 
> https://www.ascoding.ch/en/activate-traffic-jam-assist-tja/


In my Passat B8, I could activate dense_traffic (byte 4 - bit 7) 
So it doesn't work yet.


----------



## aisakov2 (Oct 15, 2021)

sdvolksGTi said:


> *!!PLEASE WATCH BEFORE USING VCDS SCAN TOOL!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is there any way to activate rear dynamic turn signals on a US Arteon Sel premium R line 2021??


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

aisakov2 said:


> So is there any way to activate rear dynamic turn signals on a US Arteon Sel premium R line 2021??


Yes, there is plenty of information about it on here.


----------



## Arteon Christian (Nov 8, 2021)

I've been trying to find a way to configure lane assist to either remember the last setting or to default as "off" with the ability to enable. By default the 2021 VW Arteon (MIB3) has a default setting for "on (setting via menu)". I couldn't find anything from Arteon related forums but did find some information in both a Tiguan and ID.4 forum.

The suggestion was to go to "Module A5-front sensor for driver assistant systems". Under "Adaptions" there is a parameter "switch-on condition lane depart. warn". Security code 20103 works and your hood needs to be popped to make changes.

There are four values possible:

ON
OFF
ON (setting via menu)
OFF (setting via menu)

These are my results: 
"On" - lane assist is on with no ability to turn it off
"Off" - lane assist is off with no ability to turn it on
"On (setting via menu)" - default is lane assist on but you can disable via menu, however, it will be on with next engine start regardless
"Off (setting via menu)" - the default is the SAME as "On (setting via menu)" , and it will be on with next engine start regardless of if you turned it off.

So, you can permanently disable, enable, or use factory setting lane assist but you cannot create a default to off with the ability to turn on with the Arteon with this method. Also, never found any way to just have the Arteon remember the last set value. Does anybody have an answer or know of a discussion about this that has an answer? I use Ross-Tech VCDS cable.

Thanks for any information.


----------



## Arteon Christian (Nov 8, 2021)

Arteon Christian said:


> I've been trying to find a way to configure lane assist to either remember the last setting or to default as "off" with the ability to enable. By default the 2021 VW Arteon (MIB3) has a default setting for "on (setting via menu)". I couldn't find anything from Arteon related forums but did find some information in both a Tiguan and ID.4 forum.
> 
> The suggestion was to go to "Module A5-front sensor for driver assistant systems". Under "Adaptions" there is a parameter "switch-on condition lane depart. warn". Security code 20103 works and your hood needs to be popped to make changes.
> 
> ...


Okay, so I had some time and played around a bit and I believe I figured it out! Kinda. I determined a way to have the Arteon remember the last Lane Assist setting with the ability to turn on or off as you choose since there didn't seem to be a way to have the car default to off with the option to turn on.

Remember these are instruction for those using Ross-Tech VCDS cable. Make changes at your own risk!

So if you want to have Lane Keep Assist remember your last setting but allow you to turn it on or off via menu you need to use the long coder. You shouldn't have to touch adaptions in A5










Enter security code 20103 and select Coding-07

To enable the car to remember last setting for Lane Assist (off if last off or on if last on) modify Byte 9 Bit 0-1 and select option 3 which will show Last_setting










You can save it here or you can go to Byte 8 Bit 5-7 and also enable Adaptive Lane Tracking as an additional menu option (I believe this just toggles between early and late lane assist intervention)










Then save and Do It!

This Byte 8 change will show as a new menu item you see below and I have verified that the car will remember you last setting (like pre 2021 Arteon?) with the Byte 9 change. No errors or issues for me so far.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Wonder if dla will come in the 2022 since it is legal now with the new infrastructure bill.


----------



## Joshuaortiz31 (Oct 16, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Wonder if dla will come in the 2022 since it is legal now with the new infrastructure bill.


Sadly probaby not as it will take up to two years for the official statement amending s108...


----------



## Joshuaortiz31 (Oct 16, 2019)

Has anyone had issues when adding more colors to the ambient interior lighting? I enabled mine early last year for the ten primary colors, and truthfully, I only ever used red or purple. Finally, last night I switched to green, and then randomly, the strip above the glovebox dimmed to the lowest setting. Nothing I tried would get it to reset to the normal brightness. However, as soon as I changed to any other color the brightness went back to normal.

My car has way more gremlins in the system than others it seems. The CH/LH light only use the auxiliary beams instead of just the DRLs maybe 60% of the time. My car loves to randomly not use the features coded in(eg.


----------



## pteronaut (Sep 15, 2020)

ice4life said:


> Wonder if dla will come in the 2022 since it is legal now with the new infrastructure bill.


I hope so.
I also hope that dealers will be able to enable it (at a cost of course) on all capable vehicles already on the road.


----------



## kapium (Jun 26, 2004)

Jonathan Shefftz said:


> Can VCDS modify the speedometer to be limited to a more useful range?
> I know that all cars are like this, but the speedometer in the digital cockpit maxes out at 180mph, and the "12 o-clock" position is at 80mph rendering the entire right-hand side of the speedometer worthless for me.
> Would love to have a digital speedometer with a smaller range so that I can have numerical readouts for every 10mph.


This is going to sound counterintuitive but bear with me. You can change the dash style and one of the styles has a 200mph speedo. Seems like it should be worse but it’s not linear spacing so 80 is still at the top. I don’t really care what the high numbers are, but like you wanted the 10mph increments. This one provides that. I changed the selection with Carista. I’m sure OBD or VCDS could select it too.
Only using half the speedo doesn’t bother me. I’ve never owned a car that had one where I used more. 200 isn’t event the highest speedo in my garage .


----------



## PURE CC (Aug 20, 2014)

Anyone figure out the coding to show gear in Drive and Sport? D/S1,2,3,4,etc...


----------



## PURE CC (Aug 20, 2014)

ice4life said:


> Took a pic for you today. Really happy how overtaking prevention fits into the small circle instead of popping up!


What theme is this? Is this available on USDM Arteon through VCDS?
Look like the cluster display is different than what I have so likely not available.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Driver Assist view with overtaking prevention enabled. That’s why you see the car to the left of the lane with the car in front of ice4life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PURE CC (Aug 20, 2014)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Driver Assist view with overtaking prevention enabled. That’s why you see the car to the left of the lane with the car in front of ice4life.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see the issue and where my confusion is coming from. The 2019 Arteon has a different display than the 2020+. Looks to be larger and different in shape so the themes must be different.


----------



## kevinhsie (Sep 25, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> -door chime off with the car running or ignition on


How did you get this to work? I can't make it work with my 21' Arteon SEL R-line


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

kevinhsie said:


> How did you get this to work? I can't make it work with my 21' Arteon SEL R-line


I used the MQB Tiguan VagCom/OBD11 mods for reference:








VCDS Mods 04092020.docx







drive.google.com





Ignition Warning Off Message/Beep (You must remember to shut off if you only turn on the Ignition) ✔

Control Unit 17
Security Access
Adaptation
Search for Ignition active message actuator
Old Value: trigger_on_dc_door
New Value: off

or

*- Turn off "ignition on" chime*
Module 17
Adaptations
Search for Ignition active message actuator
Change to No display


----------



## kevinhsie (Sep 25, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> I used the MQB Tiguan VagCom/OBD11 mods for reference:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried. Unfortunately no luck for me.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

kevinhsie said:


> I tried. Unfortunately no luck for me.


Parking brake on and hood open when you attempted?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinhsie (Sep 25, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Parking brake on and hood open when you attempted?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes. I tried with parking brake on and hood open. In fact, I tried all the combinations of (security access or not) x (hood open or not) X (ignition on or not) (parking brake always on) while coding but it still does't work.


----------



## PhatGTI18 (Apr 25, 2010)

2021 Arteon R-line here, is there any way to turn off the auto volume for the stereo? It gets super annoying even when not at high volumes?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

PhatGTI18 said:


> 2021 Arteon R-line here, is there any way to turn off the auto volume for the stereo? It gets super annoying even when not at high volumes?


It should be in the sound settings menu under "Volume settings" & then "Speed-dependent volume increase"....this is a Atlas, but for reference (at the 1:39 mark):


----------



## PhatGTI18 (Apr 25, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> It should be in the sound settings menu under "Volume settings" & then "Speed-dependent volume increase"....this is a Atlas, but for reference (at the 1:39 mark):


I tried that already. But I think what I am talking about is different. I think its something new VW does so we do not blow the speakers? It turns down the vol and then back up. 

I read about this awhile ago so please correct me if I am wrong?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

PhatGTI18 said:


> I tried that already. But I think what I am talking about is different. I think its something new VW does so we do not blow the speakers? It turns down the vol and then back up.
> 
> I read about this awhile ago so please correct me if I am wrong?





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

LSIII01 said:


> Changed my coming home lights from the fog light setting to the low beam setting and get the inner headlights to light up. Actually lights a path versus just the DRL’s lighting up.


I need help with this old one if anyone can help? Something strange is going on. I did this a year ago with my OBDEleven Pro and it has worked fine. Recently I noticed that it had gone back to the original way without me changing anything? I went back multiple times to try again but everything was still the same, so I tried again trying it both ways in the code but no matter what it only will stay in the original function. Its now really driving me crazy!! Has anyone else ever had this issue & have any ideas on how I can get this working so my LowBeams are the ones that light up again? Thanks


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Meanrick69 said:


> I need help with this old one if anyone can help? Something strange is going on. I did this a year ago with my OBDEleven Pro and it has worked fine. Recently I noticed that it had gone back to the original way without me changing anything? I went back multiple times to try again but everything was still the same, so I tried again trying it both ways in the code but no matter what it only will stay in the original function. Its now really driving me crazy!! Has anyone else ever had this issue & have any ideas on how I can get this working so my LowBeams are the ones that light up again? Thanks


Anybody?? Am I the only one that this has happened to? That would be awkward for a VW lol


----------



## n0nsenz (7 mo ago)

Hello everybody, I have 2021 arteon and trying to change some coding in Module 23 Brake booster. VCDS Security Access hint doesn`t show any code, maybe somebody can help with this code?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Jimbo123 (7 mo ago)

I'd love to link up with someone in the Chicagoland area that has experience with this and pay for their time to have a few things done on mine.


----------



## Arteon Christian (Nov 8, 2021)

*Guage Cluster Look Mod Summary *

Just took advantage of some contributions about enabling DLA in this thread:









4B module & AFS lighting options questions


A cautionary tale ... Let me start by saying how much I appreciate everyone's contributions. Thanks to ice4life, copbait, and m diddy, who have provided a lot on this topic. I have an SEL-P-R manufacture date of 04/2021. I have been using VCDS since 2009 and have owned my own dongle since...




www.vwvortex.com





So I figured I would give back a little. 

I have a 2021 SEL-P-R and own a VCDS and newly acquired an OBD 11 Pro 2nd Gen.

This is what my tach and speedo look like (not the best photo).










Figured I would summarize what you need to do to make changes to our gauge cluster.

It's pretty simple and changes can be made with the hood closed and engine running (it's been in the 90s here and sitting in a car with no AC wasn't desirable). No long coding needed. You can do this with VCDS or OBD 11 but I am showing OBD 11. Changes can be made in each adaption and after commiting the change you will see it immediately so makes it easy to flip back and forth. OBD 11 didn't require security access but I don't remember if VCDS did. There are some decent options but none seemed perfect for me.

Go to module 17 - Dashboard - Adaptions










There are three places you can make changes but the first one I am showing is where you shouldn't make changes.










Display Depiction has 4 values but 1 & 3 and 2 & 4 are the same. You should just leave this adaption alone. Yours will probably be 1. If you change it to 2 or 4 the next settings will not have any effect. Mine is set to 1 but I played to see the effects.

The next two are the important ones.

Adaption - Tubes illustration will change the look of the tach and speedo as well as the lower accent above trip and odometer. Mine is set to 2. I used 1 for a while. They are both less flashy than stock.










Although there are 16 variants only the first six are unique. I believe 6 is what our cars come with (21+).










Once you pick the one you like there is another change you can make. This can change whether your speedo goes up to 140, 180, or 200 and whether you have numbers for the odd speeds. Stock is 0, 20, 40 etc. Mine shows 0,10, 20, 30 etc. The evens are bold and the odds are subtle.

This is done in Adaption - Tachometer end value

I'm using version 5










Just like with tubes illustration there are a lot of values but only the first 6 or 8 are unique.










If you noticed in my dash photo I had the R logo. I did a write up in this thread about how to long code lane keep assist so that it remembers your last setting so if you turned it off it stays off until you turn it back on. This allows you to see the logo logo if LKA is off. 

However, you have to turn the logo on in this module as well. Adaption - R logo










Our default I believe is no logo. R logo and r-line logo (first 2) are older variants. I'm using last one. The one before that is same script but solid instead of outline.

Have fun!


----------



## Nidzex (5 mo ago)

Hello guys, I have arteon 2018 EU version. So the question will be is it possible to do ambient light together with driving profiles? Like Sport red ambient lights, exp green and etc.? If someone knows how can you share it?


----------



## Todnel46 (9 mo ago)

randyvr6 said:


> Good topic.
> 
> I would be interested in #1. How did you do that ?


not sure you can disable on/off sine it is latched. not sure what he is referring to.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Arteon Christian said:


> *Guage Cluster Look Mod Summary *
> 
> Just took advantage of some contributions about enabling DLA in this thread:
> 
> ...


I saw this too when trying to code our 2022 Atlas and immediately thought to code it with the MK8 GolfR. Didn't find it so I'm guessing it is a different cluster the GTi and R is using?

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidzex (5 mo ago)

Nidzex said:


> Hello guys, I have arteon 2018 EU version. So the question will be is it possible to do ambient light together with driving profiles? Like Sport red ambient lights, exp green and etc.? If someone knows how can you share it?


Anybody?


----------



## Scott in PA (6 mo ago)

Nidzex said:


> Anybody?


Sorry, USA version here so I can't imagine they would be the same. I did buy the OBD11 for cosmetic changes and it was very straight forward.


----------



## Trellytrell502 (May 10, 2017)

Scott in PA said:


> Sorry, USA version here so I can't imagine they would be the same. I did buy the OBD11 for cosmetic changes and it was very straight forward.


What cosmetic changes can we make for the US Arteon??


----------



## Cystum (Dec 8, 2020)

Has anyone tried enabling Traffic Sign Recognition on the 2022 Arteaon SE-R line? My car comes with the Camera, but I do not have module A5 on the list.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Anybody figure out how to get the gear number to show up in "D" mode?
Saw this in an FB Arteon forum









Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------

